# Tea Party 6 july '12



## iamsam

Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.

Broccoli Slaw
1 package broccoli/slaw mix
2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
1 cup sunflower seeds
1 small package sliced almonds
DRESSING 
¾ cup oil
¼ cup white vinegar
¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
PROCESS
Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
Serve chilled.

Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
The tea party is open.


----------



## Sandy

Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!


----------



## iamsam

you could pick out the broccoli.

sam

i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?



Sandy said:


> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
Click to expand...

I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]


----------



## purl2diva

Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!

Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, is broccoli/slaw a mix with cabbage?!



thewren said:


> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.


----------



## iamsam

and the day myfanwy?

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.


no problem keeping cool down here, my problem is getting warm enough to knit!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow, Sam, I feel as if I've made a headline! :XD: I'm still sitting here fidgeting and knitting as best I can and glancing at the phone every two seconds. Heh. It's been a bit over five hours since they went to the hospital, but no word yet. I noticed on my facebook page that today is also The Crochet Dude's birthday--how fun it would be for the baby to share that birthday--both his/her grandmas crochet (the other one doesn't knit but does wonderful crochet work). I may have some teaching in my future either way!

The salad does sound good; the one I made today is a standard for me in summer. Here's that one:

PASTA SALAD

1 lb. box of spiral pasta (garden pasta [multicolored] or whole wheat are what I use)
2/3 cup vinegar (whichever kind you prefer, apple cider or rice vinegar is good)
2/3 cup olive oil 
2 tablespoons Italian seasoning
1 tablespoon powdered garlic
Fresh veggies, chopped (I use Roma tomatoes and green onions, but raw cauliflower, shredded carrots, broccoli, whatever you like works)
Olives (green or black, either is good)

Put the pasta on to cook. While it cooks, mix the vinegar, oil, spices, and veggies together in a large bowl and let sit. When pasta is cooked, drain and rinse with cold water (pasta should be somewhat cool to avoid cooking the tomatoes when it's added in). Toss with the veggie mixture and refrigerate for at least two hours before serving.

This is one of those that I think is better the second day, but when both us girls are home, it usually doesn't last that long!


----------



## Dreamweaver

The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....

On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam

welcome putl2diva - now don't be a stranger - we would love to hear from you lots and lots - and do you have a recipe for your version of the borccoli slaw?

sam



purl2diva said:


> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

21


----------



## Lurker 2

Great that you are with us Dreamweaver, so glad it is not cancer! had a slight cancer scare myself, but it was ruled out of the equation, thank God! Week before last.



Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - at least here is the usa you can buy packaged slaw mix. it is red and green cabbage already slawed (sliced thinly) and sometimes will have broccoli and/or shaved carrots in it. i personnaly like slicing my own slaw by hand - a bit thicker i admit but it gives the slaw a nice crunch. so you could prepare the cabbage the way you usually prepare it for slaw and then continue with the recipe.

i think this recipe can be played with as far as the slaw is concerned. i admit - the top raman does have a high sodium content but then so do a lot of things. you could probably get away with just using the noodles and then use chicken spice out of your spice cubboard.

if you make any good adapttions of this recipe be sure to share them. we can always drop our needles to eat.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam, is broccoli/slaw a mix with cabbage?!
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Great news, Dreamweaver!

And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


----------



## skinny minnie

Hi Sam from down under.Very cold here this Sat morning 8.08 am. I am sitting here with my heated lap blanket. Cant see a thing outside for the fog.The Derwent river runs past the suburbs. From a town Bridgewater all the way down the river we have fog. It is called the Bridgewater jerry. Weird sight if you are higher up. Looks like a long white cloud hovering over river and suburbs either side. Will have to save slaw recipe for warmer days. We have AFL game in southern Tasmania today, so will have to get a wiggle on to go. Traffic jams and parking a pain. Have a great party will check in later. margaret


----------



## pammie1234

So happy for you Dreamweaver! I know the waiting was not easy, but at least you got good news. I am sorry for the infection, but hopefully this will take care of that too. 

I am staying out of the heat. It is pretty hot here. It will get a little cooler, but not much!


----------



## Lurker 2

You said you wanted a girl?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


----------



## iamsam

dreamweaver - hurrah - at least you know what it is and that you can get rid of it - great news.

hopefully we will hear from you more often now - have missed your posts.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lurker 2

skinny minnie said:


> Hi Sam from down under.Very cold here this Sat morning 8.08 am. I am sitting here with my heated lap blanket. Cant see a thing outside for the fog.The Derwent river runs past the suburbs. From a town Bridgewater all the way down the river we have fog. It is called the Bridgewater jerry. Weird sight if you are higher up. Looks like a long white cloud hovering over river and suburbs either side. Will have to save slaw recipe for warmer days. We have AFL game in southern Tasmania today, so will have to get a wiggle on to go. Traffic jams and parking a pain. Have a great party will check in later. margaret


And a warm welcome from over the Ditch!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> You said you wanted a girl?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
Click to expand...

Now they have one of each, and she says she is done after this! I am still waiting on pictures!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Fried Chicken - my favorite recipe for that is to have DH pick it up on the way home!!!! I can't do any better than the shops and can live without the mess in the kitchen. 

There is a mock fried chicken that we used to make frequently. You coat the chicken with a little mayo or yogurt and then roll pieces in crushed potato chips. Bake. It provides a nice crunch and is easy and non-messy. 

Sorlenna - Congratulations on the new arrival. I'll bet the wait is killing you!!!! How fun that you are all going to be surprised as to boy/girl.


----------



## iamsam

we all need to tune up so we can seranade myfanwy tomorrow - although i guess technically it is her birthday today in New Zealand.

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear myfanwy
happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

congratulations sorlenna - a new grandbaby girl - ooh - think of the knitting you can do for her. give your daughter and sil my congrats.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


----------



## Lurker 2

I should have been clearer- not till the 21st another Saturday!



thewren said:


> we all need to tune up so we can seranade myfanwy tomorrow - although i guess technically it is her birthday today in New Zealand.
> 
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday dear myfanwy
> happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

margaret - thanks so much for joining us - here is the usa - afl stands for american football league - what does it mean in tasmania. i know very little about tasmania other than the tasmanian devil so any history of the land would be more than welcome.

i am just tickled to death you joined us.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Hi Sam from down under.Very cold here this Sat morning 8.08 am. I am sitting here with my heated lap blanket. Cant see a thing outside for the fog.The Derwent river runs past the suburbs. From a town Bridgewater all the way down the river we have fog. It is called the Bridgewater jerry. Weird sight if you are higher up. Looks like a long white cloud hovering over river and suburbs either side. Will have to save slaw recipe for warmer days. We have AFL game in southern Tasmania today, so will have to get a wiggle on to go. Traffic jams and parking a pain. Have a great party will check in later. margaret


----------



## Dreamweaver

Raina.... what a lovely name. I was typing, so had not read that she had arrived.... 5 lbs.... what a tiny little treasure..... How wonderful.... "Thank Heaven for Little Girls......."


----------



## iamsam

well - just treat it as an early birthday greeting. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> I should have been clearer- not till the 21st another Saturday!


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Great that you are with us Dreamweaver, so glad it is not cancer! had a slight cancer scare myself, but it was ruled out of the equation, thank God! Week before last.


Thanks,,,, yes, I've already done the cancer thing (lung) that is why there was so much concern about the cough... I remember that you were having a problem and so glad it was not cancer....


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Sam- eating instant noodles, m'self at present- not quite the incentive to cook on one's own.



thewren said:


> myfanwy - at least here is the usa you can buy packaged slaw mix. it is red and green cabbage already slawed (sliced thinly) and sometimes will have broccoli and/or shaved carrots in it. i personnaly like slicing my own slaw by hand - a bit thicker i admit but it gives the slaw a nice crunch. so you could prepare the cabbage the way you usually prepare it for slaw and then continue with the recipe.
> 
> i think this recipe can be played with as far as the slaw is concerned. i admit - the top raman does have a high sodium content but then so do a lot of things. you could probably get away with just using the noodles and then use chicken spice out of your spice cubboard.
> 
> if you make any good adapttions of this recipe be sure to share them. we can always drop our needles to eat.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, is broccoli/slaw a mix with cabbage?!
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great that you are with us Dreamweaver, so glad it is not cancer! had a slight cancer scare myself, but it was ruled out of the equation, thank God! Week before last.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,, yes, I've already done the cancer thing (lung) that is why there was so much concern about the cough... I remember that you were having a problem and so glad it was not cancer....
Click to expand...

Ah!! so all the more reason to worry- so glad they have ruled it out!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I am staying out of the heat. It is pretty hot here. It will get a little cooler, but not much!


That makes two of us..... By the time I took mom for hair appointment, groceries and the bank... I was DONE...... I had hoped to pick up some flowers so I could do a little weeding/planting first thing in the morning but the chair called my name. Now dinner is coming and I *AM* going to finish this linen vest tonight if it is the last thing I do....

I'm thinking about calling my sister in WI and inviting her down to TX to cool off though... DD was flying to Portland (48 degrees in the morning) to Minneapolis and NYC all week (over 100) The whole country is off kilter...


----------



## iamsam

do we get pictures of the vest?

sam

not sure texas is any cooler than the rest of the country.


Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am staying out of the heat. It is pretty hot here. It will get a little cooler, but not much!
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us..... By the time I took mom for hair appointment, groceries and the bank... I was DONE...... I had hoped to pick up some flowers so I could do a little weeding/planting first thing in the morning but the chair called my name. Now dinner is coming and I *AM* going to finish this linen vest tonight if it is the last thing I do....
> 
> I'm thinking about calling my sister in WI and inviting her down to TX to cool off though... DD was flying to Portland (48 degrees in the morning) to Minneapolis and NYC all week (over 100) The whole country is off kiilter...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, sorlenna! I'm doing the happy dance for you!


----------



## Silverowl

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


What wonderful news Sorlenna. Hope it isnt to long before you get to see her.


----------



## gracieanne

Congratulations Sorlenna! A beautiful little girl!

Congratulations Dreamweaver! A happy outcome for sure. Hopefully once you start taking the meds you'll begin to feel better!

Thank you Sam for once again hosting the lovely tea party.


----------



## Sandy

Sam I've been looking for that url for the daily national celebrations but it was on my old computer not my new one. I've tried searching for it on google but haven't had any luck yet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## wannabear

Hooray for baby girls!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Baby Surprise Jacket..... Need to seam the shoulders and trying to decide on a little single crochet on neck, collar, hood.... Going to make button "cufflinks" so it can be changed from boy to girl without any sewing AND give two button style options. This was a first for me and it is a fun knit. Now I see how it goes so plan on doing one for myself later this year..... a great way to use all those special single skeins bought on vacations, etc....


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Dreamweaver - so glad that they finally came up with a diagnosis. Did the doctor give any indication as to how you got this fungal infection? I would think it's kind of a rare thing but now you can look forward to getting rid of it.

When you talk about a seasoning packet, we have something here just for pasta salad and it is a mixture of the Italian spices. Works well - just mix it with oil and vinegar and pour over pasta and veggies. Always good.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy - very glad to hear that you have been given the all clear of cancer.

Sorlenna - congratulations on the arrival of your granddaughter.


----------



## Sorlenna

Love the colors in your surprise jacket! It looks very happy.


----------



## iamsam

gracieanne - welcome - we will hope to see a lot of you this wekend.

sam



gracieanne said:


> Congratulations Sorlenna! A beautiful little girl!
> 
> Congratulations Dreamweaver! A happy outcome for sure. Hopefully once you start taking the meds you'll begin to feel better!
> 
> Thank you Sam for once again hosting the lovely tea party.


----------



## Sorlenna

http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/

This is the one I have.


----------



## iamsam

thanks sandy.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam I've been looking for that url for the daily national celebrations but it was on my old computer not my new one. I've tried searching for it on google but haven't had any luck yet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Ceili

sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
Jynx, I am so relieved.
There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
s sound's delicious


----------



## iamsam

this i would have never guessed.

sam

i am going to knit one one of these days.



Dreamweaver said:


> Baby Surprise Jacket..... Need to seam the shoulders and trying to decide on a little single crochet on neck, collar, hood.... Going to make button "cufflinks" so it can be changed from boy to girl without any sewing AND give two button style options. This was a first for me and it is a fun knit. Now I see how it goes so plan on doing one for myself later this year..... a great way to use all those special single skeins bought on vacations, etc....


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


Whatever the blob is the colours are gorgeous. Could it be a shrug?


----------



## PatSam

The Ultimate holiday URL is http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/



thewren said:


> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.


----------



## Sorlenna

Ceili said:


> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious


Ceili, how are you making out this weekend? Mending well, I hope!


----------



## iamsam

thanks sorlenna - i'm surprised you could even think about it what with the new arrival. any pictures yet?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.


----------



## budasha

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the blob is the colours are gorgeous. Could it be a shrug?
Click to expand...

I've just seen the photo and your caption 'baby surprise jacket' - really nice.


----------



## iamsam

thanks patsam - i knew it i put it out there someone would come up with it. you and sorlenna - thanks.

sam



PatSam said:


> The Ultimate holiday URL is http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

ceili - how are you doing in all this heat? hope your pain is getting better.

sam



Ceili said:


> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious


----------



## skinny minnie

Australian football league. Mainly played in mainland states. Two teams have worked on Govment here to get games in Tassie. Tasssie would like to have their own team. But the power brokers in AFL management wont have it. Causing a bit of an uproar as gov is propping up the 2 teams up instead of spending on health etc. Tas is a football mad state and many of the players from leagues here are drafted to Mainland teams and doing well. The AFL has just let 2 teams from the gold coast and western Sydney enter the leaque. These states are mainly rugby orientated. Trying to get these states interested in AFL, more than that they are all about money money.Tas has a population of 530 thousand. Todays game is booked out. There will be around 17-18 thousand. There is the other problem of north versus south.1 team plays north the other south. 200 kilometer travel. North versus south a perrocial thing


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - i'm surprised you could even think about it what with the new arrival. any pictures yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.
Click to expand...

I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!

I'm still waiting on pictures...and very anxious to see them!


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> Dreamweaver - so glad that they finally came up with a diagnosis. Did the doctor give any indication as to how you got this fungal infection? I would think it's kind of a rare thing but now you can look forward to getting rid of it.


Dr. just said that we all live with fungus among us all the time. The little research I did said that *older* people get Thrush from dentures, (not me) or weakened immune system.... I would imaging that is my case, (from the chemo) as I had a horrid cold etc. in Jan. and they treated with steroids and antibiotics.... but not till cough was all gone. That probably messed with the bacteria/fungus balance in system and so.... lucky me. I'm just hoping they don't have to do another scope to prove it is gone!!!! My oncologist is going to be an unhappy camper when my scan at the end of the month is *still* going to be congested because of this.... after 6 months.......


----------



## skinny minnie

Thank you myfanwy. If i dont get off the darn computer i wont be going to footy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!


*EVERY * day is Chocolate Day in my house - but I'll be sure and have a little extra tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ceili said:


> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.


Thanks, and how are *you* doing?


----------



## Sandy

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.


Sam,
This is the one I was looking for!


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you dreamweaver.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> *EVERY * day is Chocolate Day in my house - but I'll be sure and have a little extra tomorrow!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow. 

sam


----------



## Sorlenna

I still don't have a picture, but it will come in good time, I'm sure. And I've realized I don't have enough yarn for the border...so a frogging I shall go and figure out a shorter one. Ah, well. Then, of course, I will be going back through all those baby patterns I've saved since the first grandbaby. I am sure I will find something else to keep me busy!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone. Hopefully I can stay caught up this week, I'm still reading last weeks. 
Love broccoli slaw. We had a late lunch at the Chinese resturaunt so just going to snack this evening. I think slaw will be on the menu this weekend though. 

Dreamweaver, glad you don't have cancer, infection not good, but at least it will go away, eventually. 

Sorlenna, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I love her name also. 

Okay, back to reading.


----------



## iamsam

maybe we won't multiply pages quite as quickly as we did last week poledra - i think we all had a hard time keeping up.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Hopefully I can stay caught up this week, I'm still reading last weeks.
> Love broccoli slaw. We had a late lunch at the Chinese resturaunt so just going to snack this evening. I think slaw will be on the menu this weekend though.
> 
> Dreamweaver, glad you don't have cancer, infection not good, but at least it will go away, eventually.
> 
> Sorlenna, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I love her name also.
> 
> Okay, back to reading.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sorlenna, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! 5lbs. 14oz. is about average in our family (we tend to have early babies.) Our little one is up to 3lbs 5.5oz. I got so tired of "baby yarn" that I went out and bought the reddest yarn I could find for a cocoon and hat! I hope you get to go see Raina SOON!!! Paula


----------



## Ceili

i'm coming along, thank you. cutting down on pain pills, but still feeling pretty useless. going to try to see "Brave" tomorrow w/GD and DD


Sorlenna said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili, how are you making out this weekend? Mending well, I hope!
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Left the 'puter this AM at page 96, came home and have read all the way to here to find what I was hoping for. HOOOOORAYYYYYY!!!! Congratulations, Grandma Sorlenna! I love her name; don't think I've ever met a Raina before. Will continue reading now to see if you've put up a picture yet. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow. sam


I realize there was a lot of damage but......... I thought a week was a bit of a long wait.... 2 weeks is horrid. Have there not been any volunteer workers from other states? It doesn't seem like the local service is well prepared or manned with such slow response time..... I *HOPE* there are cooling stations and lots of water handouts.....


----------



## jheiens

Dreamweaver, you were in my thoughts and prayers these last few days. I couldn't remember when you were having the test and wondered if the results were negative and that was why we hadn't heard from you recently.

Am so glad that the report is much better than it could have been. Take care and know that you are important to us. Joy


----------



## iamsam

sounds like it won't be long before she gets to come home.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Sorlenna, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! 5lbs. 14oz. is about average in our family (we tend to have early babies.) Our little one is up to 3lbs 5.5oz. I got so tired of "baby yarn" that I went out and bought the reddest yarn I could find for a cocoon and hat! I hope you get to go see Raina SOON!!! Paula


----------



## Sorlenna

I think the electric companies are just overwhelmed by the sheer numbers and the damage...watching it on the news, I think it's a wonder not more people were killed or hurt!


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> Sorlenna, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! 5lbs. 14oz. is about average in our family (we tend to have early babies.) Our little one is up to 3lbs 5.5oz. I got so tired of "baby yarn" that I went out and bought the reddest yarn I could find for a cocoon and hat! I hope you get to go see Raina SOON!!! Paula


She's actually a little bigger than her brother (he was 5 lb. 10 oz.) and her mom (my DD) was only 4 lb. 14 oz. at birth. The rest of my babies were bigger, thankfully. So glad to hear how yours is progressing, too--they just grow like weeds once they get going, don't they?


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congratulations and best wishes for mom and little one. Joy


----------



## iamsam

these are small towns and small towns tend to stick together and help each other out. they all share the inconvenience together. i think a lot of the transformers were broken and the supply lines were heavily damaged. churches have been opening their doors along with municiple buildings, etc.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow. sam
> 
> 
> 
> I realize there was a lot of damage but......... I thought a week was a bit of a long wait.... 2 weeks is horrid. Have there not been any volunteer workers from other states? It doesn't seem like the local service is well prepared or manned with such slow response time..... I *HOPE* there are cooling stations and lots of water handouts.....
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
Click to expand...

________________________________________________
Well, we surely must wish you a Happy Birth Month!!! Please let us know when it is the Day :?: We will all want to celebrate with you. Since Fale is away can you find some friends to celebrate with or do we have to get the group together and come to you?? I can see your face :shock: We won't eat much............. :lol: 
Hugs for your birthday month. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I just read the post where you said it is the 21st, unless, of course, you are telling us you are 21 yrs. old


----------



## Edith M

Sam, your slaw recipe sounds very interesting. Especialy not cooking the noodles. I never heard of that but I'll try most anything once. I wonder if using just one flavor packet would work. It would certainly reduce the sodium.

I am so sorry for those that will not have power before the 15th. That would do me in for sure. I hope they have cooling stations open.

Dreamweaver, I also guessed a shrug. Close but no chocolate( I don't smoke cigars). So glad there is no cancer.

Sorlenna: Congratulations on the safe arrival of litte Raina. I hope you get to see her soon.

Celli: I am glad to hear you are doing somewhat better and hope that continues.

Margaret and Gracieanne: A big welcome to you both. Enjoy our little get togethers.

I have a recipe for mock crab cakes that I will have to dig up and post tomorrow. It is made with grated Zucchini and really tastes like crab cakes even though there is no crab meat in it. I think you will like it.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


So glad to know this is something you can take care of but it sure does sound difficult with being in the tubes for the lungs. :thumbdown: What a relief to know the test were negative for cancer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now to get you completely healthy so you can enjoy what is left of summer.


----------



## KatyNora

OK, Puget Sounders, here's the deal. I have just posted a new topic on Offline Events. Here's the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93730-1.html#1763401 Everyone in the Seattle area who wants to see if we can throw a bang-up welcome party for Sam next month, please follow the link and post your suggestions. Hope we can all agree on a date/time/location. Thanks, all.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


How wonderful. Congratulations Grandma Sorlenna. A precious new little life has joined us and we all welcome her into the world. When you get to finally hold her and any other grandchildren, tell them your KP friends love them.


----------



## iamsam

we will be waiting with our bibs on.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, your slaw recipe sounds very interesting. Especialy not cooking the noodles. I never heard of that but I'll try most anything once. I wonder if using just one flavor packet would work. It would certainly reduce the sodium.
> 
> I am so sorry for those that will not have power before the 15th. That would do me in for sure. I hope they have cooling stations open.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I also guessed a shrug. Close but no chocolate( I don't smoke cigars). So glad there is no cancer.
> 
> Sorlenna: Congratulations on the safe arrival of litte Raina. I hope you get to see her soon.
> 
> Celli: I am glad to hear you are doing somewhat better and hope that continues.
> 
> Margaret and Gracieanne: A big welcome to you both. Enjoy our little get togethers.
> 
> I have a recipe for mock crab cakes that I will have to dig up and post tomorrow. It is made with grated Zucchini and really tastes like crab cakes even though there is no crab meat in it. I think you will like it.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


It's a gorgeous BSJ
Baby Surprise Jacket
or it could be the adult version?
Have not made one yet but the concept amazes me.

Love the colors. Quite stunning.

I see now that you posted what it is, but I guessed before I saw your next post. It is an amazing concept. Did you use the Zimmerman pattern or a similar one? Quite inspiring actually to see what you did and knowing you can use all those 1 skeins or part thereof.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.


Thank you. There are some funny holidays too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


The Baby Surprise Jacket designed by Elizabeth Zimmermann. Love the bold colors you have chosen.

Great that it is only a fungal infection (I dont mean to trivialize it but it is better than cancer!). Bet your mind is relieved too!!


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, we don't get the news right now, only 2 PBS channels here at this time, thankfully we get the satellite hooked up Tues afternoon sometime. What happened that all the power is out and such? I can't imagine having to wait 2 weeks to get power back, prayers for those affected, I hope there were now injuries or worse.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow.
> 
> sam


I'm so glad you said people are helping each other and churches and other places that have means to cool are opening their doors as older people and babies are not able to adapt to this heat. When I left Ohio they were having heat warnings and saying the heat index would be 108F. Wish I could share my generator with them but it's a built in one, otherwise I could take it down on one of my trips. In fact I'm back down next weekend. Wouldn't it be fun to be rich and take down a whole bunch of generators. If only dreams could come true.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow. sam
> 
> 
> 
> I realize there was a lot of damage but......... I thought a week was a bit of a long wait.... 2 weeks is horrid. Have there not been any volunteer workers from other states? It doesn't seem like the local service is well prepared or manned with such slow response time..... I *HOPE* there are cooling stations and lots of water handouts.....
Click to expand...

Hundreds of hydro workers complete with equipment and trucks have been sent to the USA from Canada to help get everything back up and working. Some things just take time as it is not just a matter of hooking wires back up. Stuff has to be cleared away and the areas made safe for the workers to go in and do their jobs. Is it not a wonder that our forefathers had no electricity to live with like we do? I for one can not imagine it to be possible.


----------



## wannabear

Sam, was it you who wanted a list of days? Here's an address for you:

http://www.mhprofessional.com/templates/chases/

My ex worked in radio and his program director back in the 90s drove him crazy with Chase's Calendar. That's where he looked to find something to talk about on the air. There is a lot of stuff for each day.


----------



## daralene

wannabear said:


> Sam, was it you who wanted a list of days? Here's an address for you:
> 
> http://www.mhprofessional.com/templates/chases/
> 
> My ex worked in radio and his program director back in the 90s drove him crazy with Chase's Calendar. That's where he looked to find something to talk about on the air. There is a lot of stuff for each day.


_______________________________________________
Thanks for this one too. Bookmarked both sites. What fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a vegie recipe and one with chocolate, so I mean it has to be healthy right?

Shred several raw carrots. Drizzle juice of one lemon over this and toss till mixed. Add a handful of chocolate chips. Serve as a side dish with baked/bbq salmon (or what ever fish dish you like). You will experiment with the amounts of the ingredients for taste. Add salt and pepper if you wish -- I love it without. Please share with others!!

Sam, here is for you (others too if they wish). Substitute the chocolate chips for peanut butter chips.


----------



## Althea

It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna

Edith M said:


> Sorlenna: Congratulations on the safe arrival of litte Raina. I hope you get to see her soon.
> 
> I have a recipe for mock crab cakes that I will have to dig up and post tomorrow. It is made with grated Zucchini and really tastes like crab cakes even though there is no crab meat in it. I think you will like it.


Thanks, everyone, for the congratulations. But still no pictures! Ah, I'm sure it's a busy time now and her phone may not be able to post them anyway...so I'm trying to be patient. At least Little One is here now so we no longer wonder.

Edith, the recipe sounds great--love zucchini and crab, so I am quite interested in that. I also noticed your signature--I am Oma too, to the GC.


----------



## iamsam

wannabear - thank you - that is a terrific site - it goes well with the other one. too fun.

sam



wannabear said:


> Sam, was it you who wanted a list of days? Here's an address for you:
> 
> http://www.mhprofessional.com/templates/chases/
> 
> My ex worked in radio and his program director back in the 90s drove him crazy with Chase's Calendar. That's where he looked to find something to talk about on the air. There is a lot of stuff for each day.


----------



## iamsam

i'd go for the pb chips - who would guess?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here is a vegie recipe and one with chocolate, so I mean it has to be healthy right?
> 
> Shred several raw carrots. Drizzle juice of one lemon over this and toss till mixed. Add a handful of chocolate chips. Serve as a side dish with baked/bbq salmon (or what ever fish dish you like). You will experiment with the amounts of the ingredients for taste. Add salt and pepper if you wish -- I love it without. Please share with others!!
> 
> Sam, here is for you (others too if they wish). Substitute the chocolate chips for peanut butter chips.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congratulations -- we're doing the BABY dance with you!! I love the name, Raina....haven't heard it much. Hope all are doing well!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Anxiously await the fuax crab cake recipe... Love them...

I *so* understand the huge amount of work needed to restore power but know what a hardship it is for so many. I know I could no longer adapt.......

The pattern I used was a the original Zimmerman one, though I have a couple others for a ruffled edge or double breasted.

Again, thanks all for good wishes.... If I can survive the lung cancer, I can surely get through this... Just want to HURRY UP.... I have places to be, people to meet and yarn to be knit...... which is what I am going to go do right now...... Catch you all tomorrow evening AFTER I get a little yard work done.....


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver, I love your BSJ! Colors are great! I love doing this pattern. I have 2 to do, but I am finding it hard to juggle all of my projects so I can work on all of them equally. Probably my ADD is showing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


I love the colors and can't wait to see the pieces come together. I talked to my DIL in Houston today and I think it was hotter here than there. So glad that your news wasn't as bad as feared---get well wishes for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> Baby Surprise Jacket..... Need to seam the shoulders and trying to decide on a little single crochet on neck, collar, hood.... Going to make button "cufflinks" so it can be changed from boy to girl without any sewing AND give two button style options. This was a first for me and it is a fun knit. Now I see how it goes so plan on doing one for myself later this year..... a great way to use all those special single skeins bought on vacations, etc....


A relative had given our son and DIL a BSJ for their new daughter and it was the first one I've seen and was able to look at the construction. I have EZ's books and will do one sometime. They are so cool.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ceili said:


> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious


This is one of those recipes that has a lot of versions and so versatile that you can do whatever you want as far as substitutions. I like to make it with just the slaw mix (I use 1/2 cabbage slaw and 1/2 broccoli slaw) and the crunchy chow mein noodles. I use a bottled sesame Asian style dressing and just use enough until it's just moist. To make a full meal out of this, we like to add chopped up cooked breaded chicken tenders and eat it in a pita salad pocket. Some deli counters are now carrying a Chinese Crunchy Chicken salad that is pretty much this recipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sorlenna - i'm surprised you could even think about it what with the new arrival. any pictures yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!
> 
> I'm still waiting on pictures...and very anxious to see them!
Click to expand...

It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow.
> 
> sam


It's pretty horrible here, too, Sam. More trees and power outages with the storms yesterday. Luckily, we haven't lost power this time - but have in the past. Once was for over 3 days and that was awful...can't imagine what it would be like for a longer period of time. We're learning that the infrastructure of the power grids is pretty unstable...years and years of trying to piece it together. No politics...just a statement...Maybe that could be an area where new jobs are created!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> I still don't have a picture, but it will come in good time, I'm sure. And I've realized I don't have enough yarn for the border...so a frogging I shall go and figure out a shorter one. Ah, well. Then, of course, I will be going back through all those baby patterns I've saved since the first grandbaby. I am sure I will find something else to keep me busy!


Grandbabies are wonderful - both boys and girls; but there seems to be so many more cute baby things for the girls...or maybe I just like patterns for dresses?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Baby Surprise Jacket..... Need to seam the shoulders and trying to decide on a little single crochet on neck, collar, hood.... Going to make button "cufflinks" so it can be changed from boy to girl without any sewing AND give two button style options. This was a first for me and it is a fun knit. Now I see how it goes so plan on doing one for myself later this year..... a great way to use all those special single skeins bought on vacations, etc....


First time I have seen your work- beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!


 :thumbup: And may the happiest of birthdays be yours! Snickers is my favorite candy bar.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy - very glad to hear that you have been given the all clear of cancer.
> 
> Sorlenna - congratulations on the arrival of your granddaughter.


It is a worry these days when the doctor calls you back in, in a hurry! But thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: And may the happiest of birthdays be yours! Snickers is my favorite candy bar.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday RookieRetiree.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now that I've caught up on this week's Tea Party, I need to go back and read some more of last week's. I only got to page 40 when we got back from our trip up to WI over the 4th. Haven't found time yet to get back to it....but it sure was a great Tea Party turn-out. Over 100 pages!!


----------



## Lurker 2

skinny minnie said:


> Thank you myfanwy. If i dont get off the darn computer i wont be going to footy.


as they say in the States 'you're welcome'! hope you got there- typing one handed because I am working on beanie 11 or 12- I have lost count! we don't get much Aussie rules here. DH is a Union man- Played till 48 years- then a serious car accident, front seat passenger- put paid to all that! I don't mind which.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow.
> 
> sam


A very good reason to have emergency supplies!


----------



## DeannaB

Good evening everyone! Congratulations Sorlena, beautiful name. Dreamweaver I'm glad you got good news, I'm sure it is a relief. Joe I hope you continue to feel better. Marianne what a wonderful surprise for you!!
I can't think if a recipe right now, so will have to post one later.
Have a great weekend everyone.
Deanna


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ________________________________________________
> Well, we surely must wish you a Happy Birth Month!!! Please let us know when it is the Day :?: We will all want to celebrate with you. Since Fale is away can you find some friends to celebrate with or do we have to get the group together and come to you?? I can see your face :shock: We won't eat much............. :lol:
> Hugs for your birthday month. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I just read the post where you said it is the 21st, unless, of course, you are telling us you are 21 yrs. old
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: on dave's reckoning I think I'm a twenty, twenty, twenty,six year old- so regressed seriously!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.


That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?


----------



## budasha

Have to go to bed now. Night all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I love your BSJ! Colors are great! I love doing this pattern. I have 2 to do, but I am finding it hard to juggle all of my projects so I can work on all of them equally. Probably my ADD is showing.


And your ADD is Another Darling Daughter!hahaha, right? my son has this and he is not even a parent!!!! 

And now I am off to bed. I spent most of the day there. This weather is really not kind to one with fibromyalgia. I may have a sweet dream night where everyone has healthy painfree bodies. (you too Marge!!) :wink:


----------



## Dori Sage

I haven't read anything yet, but wanted to say Happy Weekend everyone. 8 pags already and it is only 7:42 pm here in so cal.
Worked on my office all day today and I got it organized. YIPEE


----------



## flockie

Sorlenna, congrats on your new granddaughter! I love her name, Raina.

Dreamweaver, so happy for your news. Glad to hear no cancer despite having to deal with the infection.

Marianne, congrats on your new truck. 

RookieRetiree, Happy Birthday! and best wishes for many more.

Been a busy week, and I have finally caught up with last weeks' Tea Party. The heat has me dragging my knuckles on the pavement. Supposed to be in the 80's (F) beginning Sunday. My dad joked that sweaters will be needed.... I told him I'll take a pass on that one. 

My youngest brother lost his job on Monday after 18 years with the same company. 

Thanks, Sam for hosting the Tea Party! 

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> I haven't read anything yet, but wanted to say Happy Weekend everyone. 8 pags already and it is only 7:42 pm here in so cal.
> Worked on my office all day today and I got it organized. YIPEE


Hi Dori, hope all is well in your corner of God's green earth!! I do love the avatar of your smiling face!


----------



## Needleme

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


So glad you finally have an answer and a plan!


----------



## Needleme

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Oh, congratulations, dear Sorlenna! Welcome, beautiful Raina!! Congratulations, Grandma! Or will you be called by something equally sweet?


----------



## Sorlenna

Needleme said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congratulations, dear Sorlenna! Welcome, beautiful Raina!! Congratulations, Grandma! Or will you be called by something equally sweet?
Click to expand...

I'm Oma to them.  DD joked with me about its sounding like "Old Ma," but hey, that's okay with me!


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything yet, but wanted to say Happy Weekend everyone. 8 pags already and it is only 7:42 pm here in so cal.
> Worked on my office all day today and I got it organized. YIPEE
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dori, hope all is well in your corner of God's green earth!! I do love the avatar of your smiling face!
Click to expand...

And 5mmdpns I love your new avatar. Colors are lovely.


----------



## Dori Sage

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
Click to expand...

I would have thought these pix were from someplace in Europe, like England or Ireland.


----------



## Needleme

Ceili said:


> i'm coming along, thank you. cutting down on pain pills, but still feeling pretty useless. going to try to see "Brave" tomorrow w/GD and DD
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili, how are you making out this weekend? Mending well, I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ceili, good to hear you are making progress! My son took his young cousin to "Brave" and loved it! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Needleme

Sorlenna said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congratulations, dear Sorlenna! Welcome, beautiful Raina!! Congratulations, Grandma! Or will you be called by something equally sweet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Oma to them.  DD joked with me about its sounding like "Old Ma," but hey, that's okay with me!
Click to expand...

Oma is gorgeous!


----------



## Needleme

RookieRetiree said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those recipes that has a lot of versions and so versatile that you can do whatever you want as far as substitutions. I like to make it with just the slaw mix (I use 1/2 cabbage slaw and 1/2 broccoli slaw) and the crunchy chow mein noodles. I use a bottled sesame Asian style dressing and just use enough until it's just moist. To make a full meal out of this, we like to add chopped up cooked breaded chicken tenders and eat it in a pita salad pocket. Some deli counters are now carrying a Chinese Crunchy Chicken salad that is pretty much this recipe.
Click to expand...

Ooh, yum! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought these pix were from someplace in Europe, like England or Ireland.
Click to expand...

Definitely York, it is a castle built on the defensive mound, but can't recall the name.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, when you said "broccoli slaw" I'm wondering if the one you mean contains thin slivers of broccoli (ends?) or is there a mixture of broccoli AND cabbage all in one package? I have seen only the slivers of the (ends of?) broccoli (not flowerets) or a cabbage slaw. I have bought the broccoli and made a regular coleslaw dressing for it and it's delicious.


----------



## mrsdroof

I'm Oma too..there were so many significant females in the family..blended families etc, that I took that name. My great grandmother was German, so it has some link.

It is school holiday time here, so GD number 2 stayed with us this past week as DIL works full time now and DS is working interstate at the moment. We had a lovely time choosing wool which was for my birthday gift from April. [We were away in Europe at the time.] Of course , as there were sales I took advantage and added to my stash,

It was a very cold start to the day here. The bird bath water was frozen. Now it's sunny so I will find a warm and sheltered spot where I can eat lunch, get some Vitamin D and then knit. After 3 girls there is a baby boy on the way, so I have bought blue wool.


----------



## DorisT

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Sounds awful, dreamweaver!! Any idea what caused it?


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow.
> 
> sam


Our daughter is on vacation in Ontario, Canada and tonight via the phone, said it's been very hot and humid. The forecast for their time there was supposed to be in the 60's so she left her new summer outfits at home!


----------



## Joe P

I am so happy y'all are here on the new Tea Party. I love this quote: "It was so hot I was dragging my knuckles on the pavement." What a picture, love that. he he. You people kill me with your comments. It is a thrill to hear of all your lives and trial and tribulations like I have and we have a common thread and that thread is caring for one another. How very special. 

Emotions are very strong in most of us and they are vivid here. It is great to me. 

I am washing the outside of the house down as it is so dirty from all the big pecan trees sheading all these years. I love getting in the gardens but at 96 degrees and humid it is not too easy but the huge trees block a lot of the heat out with their shade. Thank God. 

I am making Christmas stockings for the family and friends again. It takes a week to make one. I have 10 or so to make and I will be busy. he he. I bet I have made with this batch 25 of them over the years. I should go in the business. That would ruin making them I think as I love it and don't want to make it commercial.

I planted my new tomato plants for the fall today and they are a bit limp and hopefully will thrive. We will see.

I cut the mums all down to the ground as they will grow up and bloom again in the fall here in Texas as they bloom twice every year. We are blessed with two seasons for them, and I love that. I will plant the seeds for veggies in small containers to get them started for the fall garden to harvest in October or November. 

Many of my small little plants dried up as I was so sick I could not get out there to water sooooooooooo, I planted new plants in to have color for the rest of the summer in my some of my pots. 

Dreamweaver, I so happy for your results and I am sure your family are so relieved as well. hang in there girl and keep with us with you great comments on the party circuit here. he he. take care kids, I am off to bed to read my new paperbook I bought for myself last week when I had to wait for my chicken pox shot. joe p


----------



## Silverowl

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
Click to expand...

That is the Clifford's Tower. Here is a link to it's history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Castle


----------



## 81brighteyes

It's wonderful reading some of the good news that TPers have been receiving re their health issues, babies being born, etc., May it continue. It's past my bedtime and I can hardly keep my eyelids open so will say "g-nite" to all and will be reading more of the Tea Party posts tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

it is after midnight so happy birthdayto you rookieretiree - and good wishes for many more.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sorlenna - i'm surprised you could even think about it what with the new arrival. any pictures yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!
> 
> I'm still waiting on pictures...and very anxious to see them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

looks like a fixer upper.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Rookie Retiree* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY and the same to DH..... Now that I know it is on Chocolate Day...... I know how to toast your day. I promise to have extra serving of dark chocolate tomorrow in your honor.....


----------



## iamsam

looks like a fixer upper.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

flockie - so sorry to hear about you brother - sending him mountains of positive energy - jobs are so scarce now - hope he can find another soon.l

sam



flockie said:


> Sorlenna, congrats on your new granddaughter! I love her name, Raina.
> 
> Dreamweaver, so happy for your news. Glad to hear no cancer despite having to deal with the infection.
> 
> Marianne, congrats on your new truck.
> 
> RookieRetiree, Happy Birthday! and best wishes for many more.
> 
> Been a busy week, and I have finally caught up with last weeks' Tea Party. The heat has me dragging my knuckles on the pavement. Supposed to be in the 80's (F) beginning Sunday. My dad joked that sweaters will be needed.... I told him I'll take a pass on that one.
> 
> My youngest brother lost his job on Monday after 18 years with the same company.
> 
> Thanks, Sam for hosting the Tea Party!
> 
> Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Clifford's Tower. Here is a link to it's history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Castle
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Silverowl!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Flockie* So sorry to hear that your brother has lost his job after all that time. Long gone is the day when people retire from their first company.... It really is a shame that there is no longer loyaltiy on either side. I hope he will be able to find a new one in a short period of time. Not easy these days....


----------



## Lurker 2

Seconding that!!



thewren said:


> flockie - so sorry to hear about you brother - sending him mountains of positive energy - jobs are so scarce now - how he can find another soon.l
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, congrats on your new granddaughter! I love her name, Raina.
> 
> Dreamweaver, so happy for your news. Glad to hear no cancer despite having to deal with the infection.
> 
> Marianne, congrats on your new truck.
> 
> RookieRetiree, Happy Birthday! and best wishes for many more.
> 
> Been a busy week, and I have finally caught up with last weeks' Tea Party. The heat has me dragging my knuckles on the pavement. Supposed to be in the 80's (F) beginning Sunday. My dad joked that sweaters will be needed.... I told him I'll take a pass on that one.
> 
> My youngest brother lost his job on Monday after 18 years with the same company.
> 
> Thanks, Sam for hosting the Tea Party!
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm off to bed, too. The fourth border I've tried for the shawl seems to be working out (if I don't run out of yarn). And it's beginning to sink in that I am now Oma to two beautiful children...no, no pictures yet, but I expect there will be in the morning. So I shall "see" you all then.

Good wishes for all, especially those with troubles.


----------



## iamsam

it truth be told 81 brighteyes i have never made this salad - only eaten it. it is one my ex brings to all the picnics because we all like it. but i think there is a slaw mix with slivers of brocolli in with the cabbage - however - as i said previously - i think you could buy just regular slaw and add what ever you wanted to it. myfanwy was going to add cauliflower. it might be fun to add fresh broccoli out of the garden into it - in small pieces. it is a good recipe to play with and make your own.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, when you said "broccoli slaw" I'm wondering if the one you mean contains thin slivers of broccoli (ends?) or is there a mixture of broccoli AND cabbage all in one package? I have seen only the slivers of the (ends of?) broccoli (not flowerets) or a cabbage slaw. I have bought the broccoli and made a regular coleslaw dressing for it and it's delicious.


----------



## flockie

Sam, thanks for the positive energy for my brother. I will pass it along to him.

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> looks like a fixer upper.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

we'll have to put castles on the wish list too?!!!


----------



## iamsam

mrsdroof - thank you for joining us - another knitter from australia is great. please join us often and post as often as you like.

sam



mrsdroof said:


> I'm Oma too..there were so many significant females in the family..blended families etc, that I took that name. My great grandmother was German, so it has some link.
> 
> It is school holiday time here, so GD number 2 stayed with us this past week as DIL works full time now and DS is working interstate at the moment. We had a lovely time choosing wool which was for my birthday gift from April. [We were away in Europe at the time.] Of course , as there were sales I took advantage and added to my stash,
> 
> It was a very cold start to the day here. The bird bath water was frozen. Now it's sunny so I will find a warm and sheltered spot where I can eat lunch, get some Vitamin D and then knit. After 3 girls there is a baby boy on the way, so I have bought blue wool.


----------



## iamsam

isn't that always the way it works out 81brighteyes - now had she taken them the weather probably would have been cool. lol

sam



81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Our daughter is on vacation in Ontario, Canada and tonight via the phone, said it's been very hot and humid. The forecast for their time there was supposed to be in the 60's so she left her new summer outfits at home!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks silverowl - very interesting reading.

sam



Silverowl said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Clifford's Tower. Here is a link to it's history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Castle
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a fixer upper.
> 
> sam
> 
> we'll have to put castles on the wish list too?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly would be easier going for groceries.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a fixer upper.
> 
> sam
> 
> we'll have to put castles on the wish list too?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> it certainly would be easier going for groceries.
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is for real!!! Bus route at the bottom of the 'garden'! I think it stops at that point- then you go round to where they are 'digging' the Viking remains- did not have time to see that unfortunately.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Love the picture Myfanwy, I love castles of any sort. 

Flockie, hopes for your brother to find a better position soon. 

Joe, it sounds like you are doing heaps better, hope it continues. 

Rookie Retirie, Happy Birthday!!!! And Happy Chocolate Day!! 2 wonderful events on the same day!!!

I think I've covered everyone, if not, I didn't mean to miss you, I'll make it up to you tomorrow, brain not functioning on all cylinders, primed my step mothers walls earlier and that stuff is toxic I think. lol

Well, I'm heading to bed I think, it's 1116pm here and the dogs will have me up at the crack of dawn if they have their way. I fool them every now and then and go back to bed, they seem to think that means they get a second breakfast though when I get back up, nothing like disappointed pups. lol...

Night all, hugs.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a vegie recipe and one with chocolate, so I mean it has to be healthy right?
> 
> Shred several raw carrots. Drizzle juice of one lemon over this and toss till mixed. Add a handful of chocolate chips. Serve as a side dish with baked/bbq salmon (or what ever fish dish you like). You will experiment with the amounts of the ingredients for taste. Add salt and pepper if you wish -- I love it without. Please share with others!!
> 
> Sam, here is for you (others too if they wish). Substitute the chocolate chips for peanut butter chips.


I've done them with raisons or dried cranberries and love them. Will have to try this. Thank you.

Hadn't thought of chocolate with carrots, but then we use them in carrot cake, so why not.

:thumbup:


----------



## daralene

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sorlenna - i'm surprised you could even think about it what with the new arrival. any pictures yet?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!
> 
> I'm still waiting on pictures...and very anxious to see them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday to You!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - very glad to hear that you have been given the all clear of cancer.
> 
> Sorlenna - congratulations on the arrival of your granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a worry these days when the doctor calls you back in, in a hurry! But thank you!
Click to expand...

Yes, that is unusual and would cause some worry. Just glad you didn't get the bad news you were dreading.


----------



## daralene

Flockie......so sorry your brother lost his job after 18 years. He must be going through a lot of emotions right now and insecurity. I pray that the old adage will come true, that when one door closes, another door opens. Might I add that I hope that he finds a wonderful job with some security.
Daralene

Dori.......it must feel sooooo good to have your office organized. I am behind in Everything 

Sorlenna.....Oma is what they call grandmas is Germany. I was an Ersatz Oma, which my friend called me because I was like a grandma to her children and went to grandma's day with them. Ersatz being a substitute or replacement.

MrsDoof......Another Oma. Beautiful avatar. How wonderful to spend your birthday in Europe and to be back now and get to buy that birthday yarn. Sounds like blue is the color for you now with the grandson on the way. It's always fun to have time with the grandchildren. I'm just hoping I'm up to all three of them for three days and two nights. Better eat my spinach.


----------



## KateB

Morning all! It's only 6.30am here, but I woke and couldn't get back over, so here I am reading TP. So glad that the cancer scares were just that for you Dreamweaver and Myfanwy. Ceili, glad to hear you're inproving and Sorlenna, a baby girl - how lovely! Happy birthday RookieRetiree and welcome to all our 'newbies' to the forum. Flockie, hope your brother gets a new job soon, not easy nowadays. Not much planned for this weekend, bit of knitting, some cleaning  and of course watching the tennis tomorrow. Need to get some breakfast now, I'll pop back for coffee later.


----------



## iamsam

going on two am so is time for me to go to bed - i leave the tea party to you "saturday people" lol

sam


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> going on two am so is time for me to go to bed - i leave the tea party to you "saturday people" lol
> 
> sam


Sam, going to the Farmer's Market tomorrow and see if I can find out how they marinate those fabulous carrots for the carrot dogs. :thumbup: Guess I'd better get to bed too or I won't make it on time......


----------



## daralene

Silverowl said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the Clifford's Tower. Here is a link to it's history http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Castle
Click to expand...

Silverowl.......you are the wise one. Great Work!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have thought these pix were from someplace in Europe, like England or Ireland.
Click to expand...

Dori.........you got a bullseye. Right on.


----------



## KatyNora

Dreamweaver said:


> Anxiously await the fuax crab cake recipe... Love them...
> 
> I *so* understand the huge amount of work needed to restore power but know what a hardship it is for so many. I know I could no longer adapt.......
> 
> The pattern I used was a the original Zimmerman one, though I have a couple others for a ruffled edge or double breasted.
> 
> Again, thanks all for good wishes.... If I can survive the lung cancer, I can surely get through this... Just want to HURRY UP.... I have places to be, people to meet and yarn to be knit...... which is what I am going to go do right now...... Catch you all tomorrow evening AFTER I get a little yard work done.....


Jynx, I'm glad that your diagnosis was the "lesser of two evils," so to speak. Now, just be sure you follow doctor's orders and take all your medicine, OK? And thanks for the BSJ pics. I've never seen one in process before. Looks like I may have to add it to my to-do list. :roll:


----------



## DonnieK

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


I wanted to ask but was leary since you had not e-mailed to tell me. I am so glad it is not cancer. At least now you know and you have a plan and you can heal this. I still don't have my results yet. It will be a while yet. July 16th and I will know where I stand. I am so happy about your results.


----------



## DonnieK

Hello and good day/night to everyone. Sam thank you for hosting our tea party. I have my days and nights mixed up and find myself wide awake at 1:45am I should be sleeping!
The salad sounds great. I love broccoli and this sounds doable. No cooking. No heat. This heat is about to put me under with my breathing. But, what really surprises me is the northern US suffering from extreme heat also. I remember it being 65 degrees in MN when I lived there and that was July! 
I make a chicken salad but I don't have any measurements. Just throw in the stuff to my liking and eat it. If anyone wants to know what I put into it, I will be happy to share, but won't write it up unless someone is interested.
Have a great day/night and a great weekend.


----------



## DonnieK

thewren said:


> we all need to tune up so we can seranade myfanwy tomorrow - although i guess technically it is her birthday today in New Zealand.
> 
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday dear myfanwy
> happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, did not realize you had such a beautiful tenor voice! My, my, knitting, making yummy salads, and a singer to boot. Happy Birthday Myfanwy. I shall not add my screeching to Sam's wonderful singing, but, I do add a birthday hug.


----------



## DonnieK

That is so true. In 1973 there was a hurricane in July that hit Corpus Christi dead on. We were without electricity for almost a month in some places. We were few of the lucky ones because we were on the main trunk and got ours back within a week. But, some of those people suffered because it took them a month to get theirs back. And, we were having to boil our water before using it, so people with electric stoves had a double problem. It is a nasty thing dealing with storms of any type, and especially if it is very hot or very cold. Seems they never happen at a convient time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Love the picture Myfanwy, I love castles of any sort.
> 
> Flockie, hopes for your brother to find a better position soon.
> 
> Joe, it sounds like you are doing heaps better, hope it continues.
> 
> Rookie Retirie, Happy Birthday!!!! And Happy Chocolate Day!! 2 wonderful events on the same day!!!
> 
> I think I've covered everyone, if not, I didn't mean to miss you, I'll make it up to you tomorrow, brain not functioning on all cylinders, primed my step mothers walls earlier and that stuff is toxic I think. lol
> 
> Well, I'm heading to bed I think, it's 1116pm here and the dogs will have me up at the crack of dawn if they have their way. I fool them every now and then and go back to bed, they seem to think that means they get a second breakfast though when I get back up, nothing like disappointed pups. lol...
> 
> Night all, hugs.


i took quite a number of pics. of castles on my trip!! 
The old mutt, is getting to the stage where I need to toilet him at night, he is a very clean fellow at heart- but has had a few accidents lately where I have not realised fast enough that he was going to be sick. What would I do with out Baking Soda?!!! My room change is well under way- the new workroom has had a major sort out today- amazing sometimes how taking a breather and doing some knitting instead clears the head and you can see more clearly!!! Oh for a space like that owned by Darowil- one of the advantages of a more modern house- and probably of house ownership [I justified selling up by saying maintenance now became an issue for the landlord- I had a fantastic garden but when I google earth it- it looks like nothing remains- and of course it is in the Earthquake hit Christchurch- All the little shopping centre around has had to come down- largely double skin brick construction- v. strong English influence in CHCH, I shifted masses of lath and plaster in my years in the house- The kids would go to their Dad , and I became a carpenter in their absence!!


----------



## Lurker 2

DonnieK said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we all need to tune up so we can seranade myfanwy tomorrow - although i guess technically it is her birthday today in New Zealand.
> 
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday dear myfanwy
> happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, did not realize you had such a beautiful tenor voice! My, my, knitting, making yummy salads, and a singer to boot. Happy Birthday Myfanwy. I shall not add my screeching to Sam's wonderful singing, but, I do add a birthday hug.
Click to expand...

Accepted with pleasure- and a (((HUG))) for you, but we are a little early- I was not quite clear- b'day is the 21st.


----------



## Lurker 2

DonnieK said:


> Hello and good day/night to everyone. Sam thank you for hosting our tea party. I have my days and nights mixed up and find myself wide awake at 1:45am I should be sleeping!
> The salad sounds great. I love broccoli and this sounds doable. No cooking. No heat. This heat is about to put me under with my breathing. But, what really surprises me is the northern US suffering from extreme heat also. I remember it being 65 degrees in MN when I lived there and that was July!
> I make a chicken salad but I don't have any measurements. Just throw in the stuff to my liking and eat it. If anyone wants to know what I put into it, I will be happy to share, but won't write it up unless someone is interested.
> Have a great day/night and a great weekend.


Interested to know- remembering we may not always use the same terminology, and also may not have quite the same ingredients available!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - very glad to hear that you have been given the all clear of cancer.
> 
> Sorlenna - congratulations on the arrival of your granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a worry these days when the doctor calls you back in, in a hurry! But thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is unusual and would cause some worry. Just glad you didn't get the bad news you were dreading.
Click to expand...

She was a young lady from a State southern mid-west- if that makes sense, and I think she had not adjusted to our system completely- but I had been concerned- and perhaps stupidly had told no-one of my anxiety.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's only 6.30am here, but I woke and couldn't get back over, so here I am reading TP. So glad that the cancer scares were just that for you Dreamweaver and Myfanwy. Ceili, glad to hear you're inproving and Sorlenna, a baby girl - how lovely! Happy birthday RookieRetiree and welcome to all our 'newbies' to the forum. Flockie, hope your brother gets a new job soon, not easy nowadays. Not much planned for this weekend, bit of knitting, some cleaning  and of course watching the tennis tomorrow. Need to get some breakfast now, I'll pop back for coffee later.


thank you Kate! I am seriously miffed with one of our sports reporters- she won a 'sexiest presenter award' in the TV Guide- and has no time for Andy Murray- I feel like writing in and making a complaint- I think it has gone to her head- the award!!! [she is a real fat bottomed girl, to quote Queen]


----------



## skinny minnie

Just got back in from football, boy is it cold. We parked our car at a given venue and took a bus provided by the visiting football team, North Melbourne. It took hour and half to get back to car because of traffic. Normally would take 20 mins. flew in the door and had a pkt soup to thaw out and toasted ham cheese sandwich.Now trying have electric wrap on my feet trying to thaw them out


----------



## Lurker 2

skinny minnie said:


> Just got back in from football, boy is it cold. We parked our car at a given venue and took a bus provided by the visiting football team, North Melbourne. It took hour and half to get back to car because of traffic. Normally would take 20 mins. flew in the door and had a pkt soup to thaw out and toasted ham cheese sandwich.Now trying have electric wrap on my feet trying to thaw them out


Oh my goodness- we are 8C outside, 15 inside, it was quite a warm sunny day in the sun, but really chilly in the wind and shade! What was the result?


----------



## skinny minnie

Not sure of temp, to concerned with thawing out feet. Suspect we are the same as you. It has been getting down to 6degrees overnight. Hubby has fire going now so will toddle up stairs with yarn and start on huggable bear and watch the next game on tele. Although probably wont go the distance. Feeling sleepy even now at 7.15. The cold does wear you out, and must admit its the first time in about 3 weeks i have spent so much time outdoors.


----------



## destiny516ab

Dreamweaver that is great news. 

I am going to try this recipe. Good for this hot weather.


----------



## darowil

skinny minnie said:


> Australian football league. Mainly played in mainland states. Two teams have worked on Govment here to get games in Tassie. Tasssie would like to have their own team. But the power brokers in AFL management wont have it. Causing a bit of an uproar as gov is propping up the 2 teams up instead of spending on health etc. Tas is a football mad state and many of the players from leagues here are drafted to Mainland teams and doing well. The AFL has just let 2 teams from the gold coast and western Sydney enter the leaque. These states are mainly rugby orientated. Trying to get these states interested in AFL, more than that they are all about money money.Tas has a population of 530 thousand. Todays game is booked out. There will be around 17-18 thousand. There is the other problem of north versus south.1 team plays north the other south. 200 kilometer travel. North versus south a perrocial thing


The two South Australian teams play each other tonight- I guess it is on now. Showdown 33- the 33rd time these two teams have met. a Bif deal for the two teams and there supporter. This is the same game but a different competion to the footy games I go to most weekends during winter. We play tomorrow, hence I got to go the Handknitters Guild and caught up with Althea. She has a busy week ahead getting the car a nd garage fixed and hoping she can join us for a KP gettogether on Thursday.
The cricket is also on- playing England in some One Day games, but I not talking to the English about still- we look like doing badly again. Could watch it on TV but thought I would do KP first, and maybe listen to the footy.


----------



## Janelise

Congratulations. So lovely for you to have a healthy happy little grand-daughter and I think her name is lovely too. All new babies her in Aus lately seem to be very big - neice had two over 9 lbs (separately) and I think 5 lbs 14oz is perfect! Good health to all.


Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


----------



## Peggy Groves

Southern Fried Chicken
Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
Put in ziplock bag. Shake well. 
Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do. 
Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter. 
Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
Place all the chicken in skillet
Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important 
Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes. 
This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.


----------



## darowil

mrsdroof said:


> I'm Oma too..there were so many significant females in the family..blended families etc, that I took that name. My great grandmother was German, so it has some link.
> 
> It is school holiday time here, so GD number 2 stayed with us this past week as DIL works full time now and DS is working interstate at the moment. We had a lovely time choosing wool which was for my birthday gift from April. [We were away in Europe at the time.] Of course , as there were sales I took advantage and added to my stash,
> 
> It was a very cold start to the day here. The bird bath water was frozen. Now it's sunny so I will find a warm and sheltered spot where I can eat lunch, get some Vitamin D and then knit. After 3 girls there is a baby boy on the way, so I have bought blue wool.


Welcome haven't seen you on KP for a while- it was your avatar that got my attention. Will we see you Thursday? My list has escaped on my messy desk, but don't think I heard from you.

Listening to the footy- looks like a thrashing for Port Power is in the offing. Cricket going very badly.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.


Oh Sam I could just hug you!!!! Finally another slaw recipe without mayo!!!!!!!!!!!! Going to Dr in a bit (weekly blood check up) will stop at the store and get the ingredients :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Dreamweaver, good news about the results, always love that word negative when it comes to tests! Hopes and wishes that you will be feeling much better very soon. Please rest and take special care, for you are a very special lady. Will keep you in prayers always.


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorry to be late to the party and to hear the wonderful news!!! Now can't wait for pictures :-D


----------



## Janelise

http://www.tfdutch.com/foodh.htm
This looks to show just about every day of the year being a celebration of different food Sam. Have a look and see if that's what you meant.
A very simple recipe I call "summer spaghetti" is:
Cook spaghetti in the normal way (as much as you need)
Roughly chop 3-4 fresh tomatoes, 1 medium onion and a handful of fresh basil and gently mix. Season to taste and when spaghetti is ready, cook and drained, gently stir tomato mix through the hot pasta. Eat at once. This is delicious and need no dressing - you can, of course, add if you want.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, I love your recipe, it sounds delicious and broccoli is served at least twice a week in our house along with grilled salmon. We like healthy eating but love fried chicken the very best in our area is at a restaurant in Tustin, Ca called Quinn's it is a special on Sunday nights and my favorite. We don't do alot of frying at home. I am anxious to read all the good recipes and again hello from Orange County, Ca.


----------



## patocenizo

What a good idea!


purl2diva said:


> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.


----------



## patocenizo

Good news Dreamweaver!


Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


----------



## patocenizo

Congratulations on your new granddaughter!


Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


----------



## darowil

Haw exciting to get the granddaughter you hoped for Sorlenna. My husband laughed at me when I came down and told him I had quickly looked through the new TP to see if she had arrived!
More good news with Dreamweavers news- though a long path still ahead. Lovely colour in your BSJ- which I did recognise as such. On my list of things to do, but a far down for now. Always too many things I want to do.
Happy Birthday Rookie-Retiree
Skinny-Minnie- we have had some cold nights looking at a warm 6 tonight! Though they have said it is 7 at the footy and if so hard to think it won't go under 6.


----------



## linda09

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
Click to expand...

I think taht is Clifford's Tower, if I remember rightly.


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Dori Sage, how are you doing north of my location? We are so blessed with our weather. My DH and I were gone for about 2 1/2 weeks on a driving vacation through Colorado and the heat plus fires was so sad. So glad to be home and cooler.


Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything yet, but wanted to say Happy Weekend everyone. 8 pags already and it is only 7:42 pm here in so cal.
> Worked on my office all day today and I got it organized. YIPEE
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dori, hope all is well in your corner of God's green earth!! I do love the avatar of your smiling face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And 5mmdpns I love your new avatar. Colors are lovely.
Click to expand...


----------



## kniitylou

Happy birthday--from another 
july baby----knittylou


----------



## carol's gifts

Good Morning/Evening/Afternnon to all my TP Friend!! I have finally gotten back at least for now to the Tp. Thanks SAM for your willingness to keep us going. I know its got to be a lot of work.Things for me are ok. I sill have my daily crying times missing my wonderful husband Fred, but am very happy and comfortable here with his son and family. day before and yesterday their neighbor lets us use their pool. I was so glad to be able to get in a pool again. It has been extremely unbearably hot--over 100 degrees for several days. i am still packing and trying to empty out our condo. I work about 3 hours and that's my limit. My feet start hurting and can't be on them any longer.Talking about the heat my SIL works with the power company, and has worked 12hr dys for the last two weeks. He is so tired by the time he gets home all he wants to do is sleep. Can't blame him.

Happy Birthday Rookie Retiree! May this year be full of live, laughter, and love.Oh yes, and good health.

Sorlenna--Congratulations on the birth of your GD Raina. GC are such a blessing and joy.

Dreamweaver and Ceili--Hope things continue improving for you both. Glad to hear of good reports, but until it all clears up I will keep you in my thought and prayers.

Katy Nora-How sweet of ya'll to host a party for SAM. That is such a kind thing to do.

Flockie-Sorry to hear your brother lost his job. My DIL lost hers a year ago after being with the co for22 yrs. She still doesn't have nay work. I feel so bad for her.

Dori Sage--Joe--MyFanwy--Marianne hello to you all.

Like the idea of Fried Chicken. That is one of my favorite foods. I'm going to try and fry some next weekend,when I get thru moving. My DIl has been wanting me to fry some. She's a really good cook.

Well for now I'm going in and have my coffee on the deck outside. Later My Dil and I are going to the local street market where fresh veggies are plentiful. Then I have to go pack some more--then the pool again this afternoon. love you all and wish you all well. Thanks again for your prayers and support.


----------



## kniitylou

Hi to go with the gluten-free--did you know/or is there anyone else who has tried (and may I add-loved) the gluten-free corn noodles?-knittylou


----------



## dora mac

You have reminded me of one of my favorite recipes. It's good any time of the year but particularly now that it is so hot and humid. I do agree with you that I could eat it almost everyday (I think it tastes better the next day anyhow). Thanks for sending the recipe. Everyone should try it.


----------



## bluey

Sam thanks for sharing your recipe but here in England it is raining and more rain forecast so maybe a recipe to cheer us up to take our minds off the lack of sun


----------



## Lurker 2

destiny516ab said:


> Dreamweaver that is great news.
> 
> I am going to try this recipe. Good for this hot weather.


Welcome to theTea Party at Sam's Place, from the chilly Southern Ocean!


----------



## Lurker 2

skinny minnie said:


> Not sure of temp, to concerned with thawing out feet. Suspect we are the same as you. It has been getting down to 6degrees overnight. Hubby has fire going now so will toddle up stairs with yarn and start on huggable bear and watch the next game on tele. Although probably wont go the distance. Feeling sleepy even now at 7.15. The cold does wear you out, and must admit its the first time in about 3 weeks i have spent so much time outdoors.


I gather you are in southern Tassie?!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Peggy Groves said:


> Southern Fried Chicken
> Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
> Put in ziplock bag. Shake well.
> Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do.
> Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
> Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter.
> Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
> Place all the chicken in skillet
> Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important
> Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes.
> This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.


Thank you Peggy for your Receipt [recipe] !! and welcome from 'chilly in the Southern Ocean'


----------



## Lurker 2

Janelise said:


> http://www.tfdutch.com/foodh.htm
> This looks to show just about every day of the year being a celebration of different food Sam. Have a look and see if that's what you meant.
> A very simple recipe I call "summer spaghetti" is:
> Cook spaghetti in the normal way (as much as you need)
> Roughly chop 3-4 fresh tomatoes, 1 medium onion and a handful of fresh basil and gently mix. Season to taste and when spaghetti is ready, cook and drained, gently stir tomato mix through the hot pasta. Eat at once. This is delicious and need no dressing - you can, of course, add if you want.


V. amused to see that my birthdate is National junk food day- would Ramen Noodles be in that category?!!!
Love your summer spaghetti!


----------



## mmMardi

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Wonderful news, all in all. It always feels great to finally know what's wrong, and that it can be treated. Do you need to stop eating blue cheese and mushrooms?


----------



## Lurker 2

linda09 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10.45 a.m. on Saturday morning in Adelaide, and I've just caught up with the TP. Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon, so I'd beter get cracking. Marianne, what wonderful news about your truck: Joy, thank you for the recipes and the explanations re Chinese cabbage and coriander (I thought that cilantro must be a kind of lettuce until you clarified this). Myfanwy, loved your photos of Yorkminster: I was there just a couple of months ago, though it seems further away now, and bought a lovely skein of hand died blue-faced leicester laceweight yarn at a wool shop just near the Shambles. I hope to use it for Dee's Ashton shawl when I pluck up the courage to start it. Dreamweaver, so glad your health problem is not cancer-related and can be treated successfully. Ceili, good to know you are healing, albeit slowly. Wishing all TPers a good weekend. I'll call in for coffee and cake tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you had time there, and have your yarn to remember it. I was too busy looking for somewhere for lunch and to cool off- did you do the bus trip round the city walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think taht is Clifford's Tower, if I remember rightly.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are 'spot on'!! Silverowl told us all about it!!
Welcome Linda, from the chilly Isles [New Zealand] sometimes called the 'Shaky Isles' !!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mmMardi said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news, all in all. It always feels great to finally know what's wrong, and that it can be treated. Do you need to stop eating blue cheese and mushrooms?
Click to expand...

Welcome to the Tea Party!! from the deep South.


----------



## Lurker 2

bluey said:


> Sam thanks for sharing your recipe but here in England it is raining and more rain forecast so maybe a recipe to cheer us up to take our minds off the lack of sun


Wow this is wonderful- so many new faces!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Good Morning/Evening/Afternnon to all my TP Friend!! I have finally gotten back at least for now to the Tp. Thanks SAM for your willingness to keep us going. I know its got to be a lot of work.Things for me are ok. I sill have my daily crying times missing my wonderful husband Fred, but am very happy and comfortable here with his son and family. day before and yesterday their neighbor lets us use their pool. I was so glad to be able to get in a pool again. It has been extremely unbearably hot--over 100 degrees for several days. i am still packing and trying to empty out our condo. I work about 3 hours and that's my limit. My feet start hurting and can't be on them any longer.Talking about the heat my SIL works with the power company, and has worked 12hr dys for the last two weeks. He is so tired by the time he gets home all he wants to do is sleep. Can't blame him.
> 
> Happy Birthday Rookie Retiree! May this year be full of live, laughter, and love.Oh yes, and good health.
> 
> Sorlenna--Congratulations on the birth of your GD Raina. GC are such a blessing and joy.
> 
> Dreamweaver and Ceili--Hope things continue improving for you both. Glad to hear of good reports, but until it all clears up I will keep you in my thought and prayers.
> 
> Katy Nora-How sweet of ya'll to host a party for SAM. That is such a kind thing to do.
> 
> Flockie-Sorry to hear your brother lost his job. My DIL lost hers a year ago after being with the co for22 yrs. She still doesn't have nay work. I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Dori Sage--Joe--MyFanwy--Marianne hello to you all.
> 
> Like the idea of Fried Chicken. That is one of my favorite foods. I'm going to try and fry some next weekend,when I get thru moving. My DIl has been wanting me to fry some. She's a really good cook.
> 
> Well for now I'm going in and have my coffee on the deck outside. Later My Dil and I are going to the local street market where fresh veggies are plentiful. Then I have to go pack some more--then the pool again this afternoon. love you all and wish you all well. Thanks again for your prayers and support.


Dear Carol, so glad you have been able to join us again, I love the avatar of you with your darling Fred!!


----------



## Lurker 2

A warm welcome in to knitylou
and skyequeen,


----------



## bellestarr12

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congratulations!


----------



## bellestarr12

Sandy said:


> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!


why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


that must be a relief - my mom had a similar infection and did finally get it cleared up. I wish you all the best and the speediest possible recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestarr12 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
Click to expand...

In my case my doctor has forbidden me to eat broccoli- don't recall which drug I have to take, is the culprit- it is one of the heart pills though!


----------



## mmMardi

Joe P said:


> I am so happy y'all are here on the new Tea Party. I love this quote: "It was so hot I was dragging my knuckles on the pavement." What a picture, love that. he he. You people kill me with your comments. It is a thrill to hear of all your lives and trial and tribulations like I have and we have a common thread and that thread is caring for one another. How very special.
> 
> Emotions are very strong in most of us and they are vivid here. It is great to me.
> 
> I am washing the outside of the house down as it is so dirty from all the big pecan trees sheading all these years. I love getting in the gardens but at 96 degrees and humid it is not too easy but the huge trees block a lot of the heat out with their shade. Thank God.
> 
> I am making Christmas stockings for the family and friends again. It takes a week to make one. I have 10 or so to make and I will be busy. he he. I bet I have made with this batch 25 of them over the years. I should go in the business. That would ruin making them I think as I love it and don't want to make it commercial.
> 
> I planted my new tomato plants for the fall today and they are a bit limp and hopefully will thrive. We will see.
> 
> I cut the mums all down to the ground as they will grow up and bloom again in the fall here in Texas as they bloom twice every year. We are blessed with two seasons for them, and I love that. I will plant the seeds for veggies in small containers to get them started for the fall garden to harvest in October or November.
> 
> Many of my small little plants dried up as I was so sick I could not get out there to water sooooooooooo, I planted new plants in to have color for the rest of the summer in my some of my pots.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I so happy for your results and I am sure your family are so relieved as well. hang in there girl and keep with us with you great comments on the party circuit here. he he. take care kids, I am off to bed to read my new paperbook I bought for myself last week when I had to wait for my chicken pox shot. joe p


My grandparents lived in Waco and had pecan trees. My Daddy's Thanksgiving job (while we watched the parade and he watched the football games) was to shell pecans. My mother always refused to eat pecans outside of Texas because they tasted rancid to her. I feel that way about any grapefruit that isn't Texas Ruby Red. When she lived in Wisconsin, Colorado, and Oregon, she always ordered pecans from Texas. So, take care of those pecan trees, they're precious!


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


BSJ? Whatever it is, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case my doctor has forbidden me to eat broccoli- don't recall which drug I have to take, is the culprit- it is one of the heart pills though!
Click to expand...

Ah, that makes sense. Sorry to hear it, though


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case my doctor has forbidden me to eat broccoli- don't recall which drug I have to take, is the culprit- it is one of the heart pills though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. Sorry to hear it, though
Click to expand...

It's a 'bummer' not allowed spinach or grapefruit either! All of which I crave- occassionally allow a 'slip up'!!!


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver - so glad that they finally came up with a diagnosis. Did the doctor give any indication as to how you got this fungal infection? I would think it's kind of a rare thing but now you can look forward to getting rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. just said that we all live with fungus among us all the time. The little research I did said that *older* people get Thrush from dentures, (not me) or weakened immune system.... I would imaging that is my case, (from the chemo) as I had a horrid cold etc. in Jan. and they treated with steroids and antibiotics.... but not till cough was all gone. That probably messed with the bacteria/fungus balance in system and so.... lucky me. I'm just hoping they don't have to do another scope to prove it is gone!!!! My oncologist is going to be an unhappy camper when my scan at the end of the month is *still* going to be congested because of this.... after 6 months.......
Click to expand...

My mom (who's 89 and still has her own teeth!) probably got hers as a result of a weakened immune systerm after a couple of bouts of pneumonia, though she (a retired RN) suspects it might have been connected to a bronchoscopy she'd had earlier.


----------



## thecrowrace

Congrats on you new granddaughter. It's my birthday today also. I love her name, please post pictures ASAP.


----------



## Lurker 2

thecrowrace said:


> Congrats on you new granddaughter. It's my birthday today also. I love her name, please post pictures ASAP.


Welcome from New Zealand! and good night I am retiring [again] for the night - at a suitable stopping point with the WIP!!! [it is 1-06 a.m., Sunday here]

Happy Saturday to many!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Hi everyone. It has been a few weeks for me. I was in AZ to get 3 GDS. I flew them back to MN. They will be with us for 2 1/2 weeks. DH flies them back on the 14th. I will be ready. In fact I think I am ready now. I am so tired. At the moment only 1 is awake. DH and I have been letting them stay up pretty late at night. We will let their parents straighten the bedtimes out when they get home.
I don't know all the news of TP, but 100 pages last week. I think I will have to skip it. I also will have to skip most of this one. I am too busy once all 3 wake up.
Dreamweaver I am glad your diagnosis wasn't any more cancer. I am also glad they found out what it was and are able to treat it. I love your BSJ. Please post the adult one when you get it made. I love the colors of the one you just did.
Sam I love the recipe. Someone always makes it for our family get togethers. There is a recipe for the same but with cut up chicken breast. That makes a meal in the summer.
Sorlenna Congratulations on the new granddaughter. I love the name Raina. You will probably see pictures soon. Someone needs to be near a computer with internet. That is not available at all hospitals. Hopefully you get them soon. I know that you are waiting
So sorry to hear about your brothers job Flockie. I hope a door opens for him soon.
I have to go-the last two girls just work up. Time to make breakfast.
Have a great week everyone. I hope everything gets hooked up in the Eastern US soon. We do not have any AC at the cabin but plenty of fans and it does get cool at night. I can't imagine that lown waithout electricity, plus the heat. I hope everyone can get somplace with food, water and some relief from the heat. Everything is so off kilter.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone. 

Myfanwy, you've been busy, goodness, I think I need a nap just reading. lol
We are going to have to learn a bit of construction now as we have to build the deck and stairs and then finish out the basement, I can't imagine doing it by myself, I applaud anyone that has the guts, (or gumption) to take that on. :thumbup:
Ringo is such a cute pup, Ruffus is a handsome fellow also, but you have to fall in love with Ringo's little face. 

Carol, hope you find some wonderful produce at the Farmers Market, hope ours starts soon. The pool this afternoon sounds wonderful, so glad that you are keeping busy and with loving people around you. 

Hello and welcome to all the new recruits, so glad to have you. 

Well, I think DH may want to drive into Scottsbluff this morning and do what little shopping we need to do, then he wants to get the post holes dug for my stepmothers fence posts. 
Since she has to work today, I think I'll paint the two corners for here that need painted after my cousin removed a couple of corner cabinets for her that were not helping the room any. 
She's planning on painting it on Monday, so it would be a pleasant surprise for her to come home and have it done. 
Think I'll do some laundry while I'm there.
Going to bake a ham this afternoon, have to pick up some pineapple to cook it in. It's a bit hot for it, but it'll give us sandwich meat for several weeks so it's worth it. 
The man came and fixed (at least temporarily) my oven, we wedged a piece of wood in to hold the electronic board in place, one of the plastic thingy's that holds it in is loose and when you push the up button, it just pushes the board back to far to work. Hopefully he can order a new frame for it cheaper than a new range. Fingers crossed and prayers sent up. 

Well, now that I've written a book, I guess I'll go put some more stuff away in the craft room, the kitchen is done, all DH's clothing is put away out of boxes, most of mine is, I'm missing a box of shoes though, wonder where that sucker has gone, guess I'll go look for that first. hmmm

I'll check back in later, hugs.


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. There are some funny holidays too.
Click to expand...

I've tried this, even googled it and got the same URL but it won't open - "bad gateway" :-( However, I'm very happy to know it's Chocolate Day!

Have to go to a work-related breakfast this morning (direct from my Weight Watchers meeting) and it will involve a long wait for the food and boring speeches :thumbdown: Hoping the food will be better than in past years since it's at a new venue (but our director always orders the same thing, bacon and scrambled eggs - the difference will, hopefully, be more interesting muffins and danishes). For the next three weeks DH and I (and the rest of our little department) will be teaching high school students in a sort of writing day camp. It's lots of fun, probably my favorite part of the year. No grading, just having fun with writing - the kids and the staff too.


----------



## Poledra65

BSJ jacket, Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman.


----------



## Joe P

Happy birthday, then, thecrowrace and have many more. 

I am cleaning up under the pecan trees as I mentioned above somewhere and our pecans are so small it is impossible to crack them and get anything but if you pick them up and take them to the Pape's pecan shop they buy them by the pound and put them in a machine to crack and use. We walk across the street to our neighbors who hate pecans and pick their's up and they are quite large and they love us doing it. People come from all around to scrounge the pecans dropped on the streets and I must admit I get up early most days and go out and get a bag full every morning in the fall and give them to friends and relatives. But, there are plenty for everyone that wants to come and pick them up here by the lake. These people are not here as these are their million dollar homes and visit them sparingly and we just love living in the neighborhood with hardly any neighbors as it is quiet mostly and when they do come they stay to themselves as they are here for R&R. suits us fine and when we do see them they are friendly but very guarded not to get too close as they really want their privacy. Again I love that.

Wellllllllllll, good morning for some and evening for others and all is good. I will be working soon in the patio area to clean it up and moving the pots to new locations with all their fresh new flowers in for color and I must admit I am excited to see the pation finished to sit out in the evening when it cools down to 90 degrees. he he.

I am really getting over this bout with indigestion and lower intestinal discomfort and extreme pain but that is in the past againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... I will find out soon the outcome of all the tests and I will alert my guys and gals on the Tea Party.

Well, boys and girls talk lataaaaaaaaa.. oh boy and girls as I think we have only two men on the Tea Party now right?
I have to be careful of raw cabbage for now as that is hard to digest but in the future it will be great. 

Joe p


----------



## conniesews

Good Morning Everyone! It is good to be back with you all. I have been sick but nothing too serious. I had to close my shop and bring everything home with me. Good thing I have a large cellar. I am feeling better and doing a few alterations from home. I set up a small room to continue my business as I need the income. I am knitting daily and have done a few Need a Hug bears. So much fun with the picinic. My little boy and I went to the circus last night and it was wonderful. I have not been to one in many years. I am sorting through my yarn from the shop and hope to post some for sale soon on KP. Thank you Sam for keeping the TP going. Is this permanent?


----------



## Pat FP

Congratulations to your family! Sorienna


----------



## Sandy

bellestarr12 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
Click to expand...

Never have liked it. It doesn't appeal to me. I also don't eat brussel sprouts or cauliflower. But I love all the other vegetables corn, peas celery, green beans, asparagus, tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce, onions (all), radishes, turnips, rutabagas, cabbage, jicama etc.


----------



## mmMardi

myfanwy said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news, all in all. It always feels great to finally know what's wrong, and that it can be treated. Do you need to stop eating blue cheese and mushrooms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the Tea Party!! from the deep South.
Click to expand...

Thank you, and hello to you from Downers Grove, Illinois and Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Therese Ware

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congrat!!! Hope all is well.Is she your first.?


----------



## hilton58

I enjoyed reading Your conversations, to let You know, liking food as well, I haven't explored non-gluten recipes though. Just started logging in and having on-line access regularly. I have a problem with dairy causing pimples and have found satisfying replacements. Soy Milk works in everything and there is alternative frozen desserts to replace ice cream. Have a nice day, Debbie


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow, I will have a way to go before I catch up here!

Flockie, sorry to hear about your brother...it's a shame and even sadder that this sort of thing happens so often.



myfanwy said:


> I had a fantastic garden but when I google earth it- it looks like nothing remains- and of course it is in the Earthquake hit Christchurch- All the little shopping centre around has had to come down- largely double skin brick construction- v. strong English influence in CHCH, I shifted masses of lath and plaster in my years in the house- The kids would go to their Dad , and I became a carpenter in their absence!!


I did that once for my house and felt so disappointed by how it looked that I swore I would never do it again.



darowil said:


> Haw exciting to get the granddaughter you hoped for Sorlenna. My husband laughed at me when I came down and told him I had quickly looked through the new TP to see if she had arrived!


Ha! Bub came home yesterday to find me with a phone in each hand (the house phone and my cell--I'd JUST had the news and was putting the house phone back in its cradle). The look on his face was priceless.



myfanwy said:


> It's a 'bummer' not allowed spinach or grapefruit either! All of which I crave- occassionally allow a 'slip up'!!!


I love grapefruit--especially the Texas Ruby Red, but when I eat anything citrus, I get terrible heartburn (this has happened since I had my first baby, not sure why, but she seemed to change my physiology, as babies will). I do indulge myself once in a while, but I know ahead of time I'm going to pay and have to decide if it's worth it.



thecrowrace said:


> Congrats on you new granddaughter. It's my birthday today also. I love her name, please post pictures ASAP.


Happy birthday! And I do expect that pictures are coming soon. As someone else said, they need to be able to send them, and that's probably not doable right now. The hospital doesn't keep new mothers very long either, if all is well, so she may well be home by this afternoon--we shall see.



bellestarr12 said:


> For the next three weeks DH and I (and the rest of our little department) will be teaching high school students in a sort of writing day camp. It's lots of fun, probably my favorite part of the year. No grading, just having fun with writing - the kids and the staff too.


That does sound great--I wish we had something like that here. I don't teach high school, but I'd be willing to work at something like that. This morning, I have to go back and see what I wrote yesterday to my trainees--I was so distracted, there's no telling. :XD:



daralene said:


> Sorlenna.....Oma is what they call grandmas is Germany. I was an Ersatz Oma, which my friend called me because I was like a grandma to her children and went to grandma's day with them. Ersatz being a substitute or replacement.


Our German heritage is one reason Oma was chosen for me.

This post is getting really long, so I'll send it ahead as I catch up with the rest!


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> I am really getting over this bout with indigestion and lower intestinal discomfort and extreme pain but that is in the past againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... I will find out soon the outcome of all the tests and I will alert my guys and gals on the Tea Party.
> 
> Joe p


Joe, I'm so glad to know you're on the mend--I can "hear" your renewed energy in your posts. Just be careful you don't overdo!



Therese Ware said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat!!! Hope all is well.Is she your first.?
Click to expand...

She is my first GD but my second grandchild--she has a big brother. 



hilton58 said:


> Soy Milk works in everything and there is alternative frozen desserts to replace ice cream. Have a nice day, Debbie


Debbie, welcome to you (and all the other new voices)! I love soy milk. Some years ago, I dated a vegan fellow, and he introduced me to it. One thing he showed me I still remember all these years later. If you put strawberries (or whatever fruit you like, really) in the blender with some soy milk and ice, it's like a milkshake. Very tasty!

Okay. I'm caught up (I think, heh) and need to get over to work now, but I'll check back as I can. Have a great day/evening/night, everyone.


----------



## Knitwitgma

Thank you for your tea party idea. One od my granddaughters was diagnosed about a year ago with celiac disease. She was 16 months old at the time, was in daycare, and was always getting sick. We all thought it was because she was around all ages of children. At her 15month checkup, the doctor noticed that her weight was down, she had stopped growing and was falling off the growth chart, suffering from malnutrition and her chart was noted " failure to thrive". After a blood test it was determined she had celeac disease. She ten had an endoscopy which confirmed the diagnosis and that her system was not absorbing any nutrients. They started her on a gluten free diet and now she has grown a LOT, gained weight and is very healthy.

My daughter was then tested and she was positive, her husband was negative. Then my husband and I were tested and, of course, I tested positive. We joined in the gluten free diet which has been quite easy, especially as time goes on. Strange disease though...my daughter has always been very healthy so that was very surprising. Most people think that celiac only manifests itself with gastrointestinal issues, but it can be anything from ADD, depression, arthritis, osteoporosis, reflux, etc. After being on the diet for 7 month I was retested and my blood test was in the negative range. The arthritis in my fingers no longer hurt and I just generally felt better. I will always be on the diet...but it works!

So if anyone out there in the KP world, has questionable symptoms, just go in for a blood test...it could change your life.


----------



## Knitwitgma

To make this gluten free, all you have to do is use gluten free pasta which is available in most grocery stores in the U.S. It tastes great.


----------



## Ann Heistad

Happy Birthday Mfawny


----------



## Knitwitgma

Grapefruit reacts with certain medications and can affect the liver.


----------



## jheiens

I've tried this, even googled it and got the same URL but it won't open - "bad gateway" 

When the knitting paradise forum went down a couple of weeks ago, some of us got that same error message--Turns out it was the website server that crashed. Could be the problem here for you. Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

jheiens said:


> I've tried this, even googled it and got the same URL but it won't open - "bad gateway"
> 
> When the knitting paradise forum went down a couple of weeks ago, some of us got that same error message--Turns out it was the website server that crashed. Could be the problem here for you. Joy


I'm getting "bad gateway" today, too--yes, it seems to be a server issue; try again later and see if it's fixed.


----------



## iamsam

donniek - sending you loads of healing energy - we tper's are here for you.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask but was leary since you had not e-mailed to tell me. I am so glad it is not cancer. At least now you know and you have a plan and you can heal this. I still don't have my results yet. It will be a while yet. July 16th and I will know where I stand. I am so happy about your results.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Ann Heistad said:


> Happy Birthday Mfawny


Why, thank you so much!!


----------



## Lurker 2

conniesews said:


> Good Morning Everyone! It is good to be back with you all. I have been sick but nothing too serious. I had to close my shop and bring everything home with me. Good thing I have a large cellar. I am feeling better and doing a few alterations from home. I set up a small room to continue my business as I need the income. I am knitting daily and have done a few Need a Hug bears. So much fun with the picinic. My little boy and I went to the circus last night and it was wonderful. I have not been to one in many years. I am sorting through my yarn from the shop and hope to post some for sale soon on KP. Thank you Sam for keeping the TP going. Is this permanent?


I think to some extent we are 'playing by ear'! We are concerned not to over burden Sam- maybe someone can give him a 'break' from time to time. It would be nice to hear from Dave and some of the old 'regulars'. But we shall see!


----------



## Miss Pam

That is great news, Dreamweaver. Thank you for the update. Will continue to pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2

Knitwitgma said:


> Grapefruit reacts with certain medications and can affect the liver.


Thank you! they have a habit of not explaining why!


----------



## DonnieK

Joe P said:


> Happy birthday, then, thecrowrace and have many more.
> 
> I am cleaning up under the pecan trees as I mentioned above somewhere and our pecans are so small it is impossible to crack them and get anything but if you pick them up and take them to the Pape's pecan shop they buy them by the pound and put them in a machine to crack and use. We walk across the street to our neighbors who hate pecans and pick their's up and they are quite large and they love us doing it. People come from all around to scrounge the pecans dropped on the streets and I must admit I get up early most days and go out and get a bag full every morning in the fall and give them to friends and relatives. But, there are plenty for everyone that wants to come and pick them up here by the lake. These people are not here as these are their million dollar homes and visit them sparingly and we just love living in the neighborhood with hardly any neighbors as it is quiet mostly and when they do come they stay to themselves as they are here for R&R. suits us fine and when we do see them they are friendly but very guarded not to get too close as they really want their privacy. Again I love that.
> 
> Wellllllllllll, good morning for some and evening for others and all is good. I will be working soon in the patio area to clean it up and moving the pots to new locations with all their fresh new flowers in for color and I must admit I am excited to see the pation finished to sit out in the evening when it cools down to 90 degrees. he he.
> 
> I am really getting over this bout with indigestion and lower intestinal discomfort and extreme pain but that is in the past againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... I will find out soon the outcome of all the tests and I will alert my guys and gals on the Tea Party.
> 
> Well, boys and girls talk lataaaaaaaaa.. oh boy and girls as I think we have only two men on the Tea Party now right?
> I have to be careful of raw cabbage for now as that is hard to digest but in the future it will be great.
> 
> Joe p


I am curious. Where is McQueeney? I live NW of Ft Worth. I love pecans. Wish I were close, so am I??
Would be worth a drive to get pecans. 
Seems like we are having some of the same health issues. I thought it was a virus at first because my nephew had been in hospital with viral thing that has been going around, but, it is not that. Tested negative, have had two endoscopic procedures, and a colonoscopy with negative results from one of the EGD's and the colonoscopy. Waiting on the last one. Will get results on July 16. Think it will also be negative because the office has not called me to come in early or anything like that.
My stomach bloats up and I have been steady losing weight. When I eat, it feels like it just sticks in my throat, but tests show that the food goes to the esophagus but when it get down a ways, it starts coming back up and then when it starts down again it starts bubbling. They are not sure why the bubbling happens. They put me on some very expensive antibotic that is not absorbed into the blood stream, they just work in the digestive tract. 14 pills was over $500.00. They best do something!!
Anyway, I feel your pain. And, frustrations.
Please let me know where McQueeney is. Guess I could look it up, but I am of the lazy clan. giggle


----------



## sues4hrts

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


Congrats Grammy! What a wonderful Day for you. Nothing better than a new grand baby! Healthy happy wishes for you and yours....


----------



## chorbanxx

Oh ,Sandi, you too. 
Sam, I do pick broccoli out of any dish. 
But! I do like broccoli stems, peeled and prepared like asparagus. So often the broccoli is offerred minus stems in \the stores. For me they are the best part.
Chorbanxx


----------



## sues4hrts

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Must have missed seeing your posts in regards to your illness, but will definately add you to my prayer list. Thank heavens you test came back negitive. Now the only way is up!


----------



## jeanbess

thewren said:


> these are small towns and small towns tend to stick together and help each other out. they all share the inconvenience together. i think a lot of the transformers were broken and the supply lines were heavily damaged. churches have been opening their doors along with municiple buildings, etc.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the news said that there are some people in ohio that will not have their electricity reconnected until the fifteenth. that's another week. and not all of the can afford a generator - wow. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all thanks to Sam for the tp I can not imagine being with out of electricity for that long when it is so hot.I know some of our hydro workers have gone out there to help congrats to the new baby and love that name how did they come up with that do thy pronounce it as Rain aaaa Sam will have to try that recipe thanks Jean
> I realize there was a lot of damage but......... I thought a week was a bit of a long wait.... 2 weeks is horrid. Have there not been any volunteer workers from other states? It doesn't seem like the local service is well prepared or manned with such slow response time..... I *HOPE* there are cooling stations and lots of water handouts.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Flockie - thank you for the birthday wishes. So sorry to hear about your brother; I hope that he finds something else quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna

chorbanxx said:


> Oh ,Sandi, you too.
> Sam, I do pick broccoli out of any dish.
> But! I do like broccoli stems, peeled and prepared like asparagus. So often the broccoli is offerred minus stems in \the stores. For me they are the best part.
> Chorbanxx


Too bad we aren't neighbors--I only like the tops!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grapefruit reacts with certain medications and can affect the liver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! they have a habit of not explaining why!
Click to expand...

Grapefruit (and grapefruit juice) and a couple of other foods react with the blood pressure medication and these foods make the blood pressure medication not work. So if you eat one of these foods and you are taking blood pressure medication, you will get a sudden spike in your blood pressure causing you to be at an instant risk of stroke or heart attack. 
It is for this reason many hospitals and nursing homes refuse to have any marmelaides or grapefruit on their menus. Most doctors/pharmacists fail to inform their patients of this when they are put on blood pressure medication.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the birthday wishes....and Sam, I think you were the first in the US to see our calendars turn to the 7th!! I appreciate all the well wishes and since we're having another very hot day here today, I plan on staying in the air conditioning, not cooking, and knitting for as long as I want to!! Happy Knitting all - look forward to reading all your updates. 

Sam - sounds like a wonderful get together in Seattle--- what fun; I can picture you all with yarn and knitting needles in hand just clicking away and many stories and memories being shared.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!

However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:

Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


----------



## conniesews

I had a similar problem last Aug. and was sick to the middle of Oct. Then I ask for a blood test for H-pilari which is what it turned out to be. I had eaten some food at a Multi Cultureal Fair and didn't like it, Thank God. You can get it from unwashed hands. Also, got a new dr.


----------



## elissa57

THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elissa57

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## 5mmdpns

conniesews said:


> I had a similar problem last Aug. and was sick to the middle of Oct. Then I ask for a blood test for H-pilari which is what it turned out to be. I had eaten some food at a Multi Cultureal Fair and didn't like it, Thank God. You can get it from unwashed hands. Also, got a new dr.


H-pylori is a bacterium that is present in everybody's gastrointestinal tract, most commonly in the stomach. However, most people's body systems are able to keep this under control. Some things like stress, can cause it get out of control and to act up and the result is indigestion, stomach pains, and ultimately ulcers. It is not caused by anything you eat, because it is always present in your digestive system.

How is your little shop going Connie? hope it is going great and is successful. How is your grandson? growing and growing I bet!!! just as kids are supposed to!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


Mine was two months ago, and I knitted! My favorite thing to do is go fishing with my daddy, but I was too far away to do that. Next year, I hope! The cake changes from year to year (I think I had white cake with white icing this time) but one I remember was Black Forest cake that my boss got me at work. That was soooo good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs? Sounds fun - we were much more traditional and had carrot cake for our birthdays. My daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Donnie K - hope the news on the 16th is hopeful....will keep you in my prayers and sending good wishes.


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs? Sounds fun - we were much more traditional and had carrot cake for our birthdays. My daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!


 You mean only kids do that to the Oreos? hmmmm, must make mental note to self to stop doing that kid-behavior, I am a grown-up now!

Sorlena, what fish do you like catching? I love the pickeral/walleye and just throw the jackfish back into the lake.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Donnie K - chicken recipes are always wanted and welcome. Would love to see what you put in your chicken salad.


----------



## Linday

thewren said:


> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.


This is the frist time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.

While the recipe sounds delicious, I wonder if a substitute for the Top Ramen noodle should be sought. Most people are not aware that these noodles are deep fried which makes the fat content very high. There is also fat in the flavour mix. So for anyone watching fat this would not be an option.

Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.

http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html


----------



## Blueberrymaniac

Great news both Dreamweaver and Sorlenna! So sorry for those suffering in the heat. It's humid today in Maine but only 80 degrees. Wish I could send it your way.

Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Linday, I think you may have the Top Ramen noodles mixed up with something else. I have not found any that are deep fried, but rather they are an instant noodle type that you add hot water to and let it sit for a minute or two, add your flavoring, and enjoy them.

Going to check out that gluten free chocolate cake!!! As kids, with everyone's birthdays, there was a "family" chocolate cake recipe that Mom always made.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, what fish do you like catching? I love the pickeral/walleye and just throw the jackfish back into the lake.


Catfish! Also bass and bluegill (also called sunfish). Crappie are fun to catch too--Bub like eating those, and my daddy raises his own in his lake, so we know what's in the water.



Blueberrymaniac said:


> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


I'm sorry to hear of your friend's passing--such a terrible disease--but what a wonderful, loving tribute to her and to know that because of her, babies are being snuggled. That's a great legacy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm so sorry for your discomfort in the cold but sounds like you had a great time at the football game. We've had so much heat these past few days - record breaking temperatures over 100 F degrees....the thermometers normally tip a bit over 90 degrees in late July and August so heat this high this early is awful. But, your posting made me think of December, January and February when we will be again running for the soup and grilled cheese sandwiches and electric blankets!! Lets us know that "this too will pass" -- and we'll be complaining about the cold soon.

Stay warm to you and stay cool to all those who have been having the same hot weather as Chicago area.


----------



## iamsam

i see i have a few pages to catch up on - ron - my computer guy should be here within the next half hour - my computer is really acting up - not sure if even this will post - please carry on and i will be with you asap. thanks.

sam


----------



## Stephhy

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
Click to expand...

Happy birthday!


----------



## iamsam

donnie - do take care with the heat. with my emphasema/copd i really have to watch - thursdsay i was out too long - was not sure if i would make it home - have been sticking pretty close home and the a/c. also been doing my breathing treatments regualarly. please take care of yourself.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Hello and good day/night to everyone. Sam thank you for hosting our tea party. I have my days and nights mixed up and find myself wide awake at 1:45am I should be sleeping!
> The salad sounds great. I love broccoli and this sounds doable. No cooking. No heat. This heat is about to put me under with my breathing. But, what really surprises me is the northern US suffering from extreme heat also. I remember it being 65 degrees in MN when I lived there and that was July!
> I make a chicken salad but I don't have any measurements. Just throw in the stuff to my liking and eat it. If anyone wants to know what I put into it, I will be happy to share, but won't write it up unless someone is interested.
> Have a great day/night and a great weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna

Linday said:


> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html


Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).

Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles


----------



## iamsam

i forgot to add that only if you have the energy should you write out your recipe - you could wait until you have more energy - you know how we all like to eat.

sam
'


DonnieK said:


> Hello and good day/night to everyone. Sam thank you for hosting our tea party. I have my days and nights mixed up and find myself wide awake at 1:45am I should be sleeping!
> The salad sounds great. I love broccoli and this sounds doable. No cooking. No heat. This heat is about to put me under with my breathing. But, what really surprises me is the northern US suffering from extreme heat also. I remember it being 65 degrees in MN when I lived there and that was July!
> I make a chicken salad but I don't have any measurements. Just throw in the stuff to my liking and eat it. If anyone wants to know what I put into it, I will be happy to share, but won't write it up unless someone is interested.
> Have a great day/night and a great weekend.


----------



## SAMkewel

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


What a relief that it isn't cancer! Carrying that on the back of your mind for six months while trying to go about the daily business of living must have been a trial for you--not the the fungal infection is fun (been there, done that), but it's more easily fixed.


----------



## iamsam

believe me - there were plenty of squeaks in my voice.

sam



DonnieK said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we all need to tune up so we can seranade myfanwy tomorrow - although i guess technically it is her birthday today in New Zealand.
> 
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you
> happy birthday dear myfanwy
> happy birthday to youuuuuuuuu.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the day myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, did not realize you had such a beautiful tenor voice! My, my, knitting, making yummy salads, and a singer to boot. Happy Birthday Myfanwy. I shall not add my screeching to Sam's wonderful singing, but, I do add a birthday hug.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

DonnieK said:


> Hello and good day/night to everyone. Sam thank you for hosting our tea party. I have my days and nights mixed up and find myself wide awake at 1:45am I should be sleeping!
> The salad sounds great. I love broccoli and this sounds doable. No cooking. No heat. This heat is about to put me under with my breathing. But, what really surprises me is the northern US suffering from extreme heat also. I remember it being 65 degrees in MN when I lived there and that was July!
> I make a chicken salad but I don't have any measurements. Just throw in the stuff to my liking and eat it. If anyone wants to know what I put into it, I will be happy to share, but won't write it up unless someone is interested.
> Have a great day/night and a great weekend.


Donnie K, of course we are interested. The more the merrier. Thanks for mentioning it. From your post above it sounds like you are awaiting results? Hope you get good results. Please let us know. We are all here for you.
Daralene

Myfwanny's BD is the 21st. She didn't include it in the first post and so many thought it was already. We'll let her celebrate today and the 21st. After all it is her Birthday Month. Yes Sam, you have a job in the TP Band and chorus.


----------



## Linda6594

Happy Birthday I hope it is a great one


----------



## iamsam

skinnyminnie - it sounds so funny hearing you are trying to get warm when here in the midwest of the usa we are sweltering in some of the hottest weather in recorded history. soon it will be your turn to swelter and we will be thawing out.

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Just got back in from football, boy is it cold. We parked our car at a given venue and took a bus provided by the visiting football team, North Melbourne. It took hour and half to get back to car because of traffic. Normally would take 20 mins. flew in the door and had a pkt soup to thaw out and toasted ham cheese sandwich.Now trying have electric wrap on my feet trying to thaw them out


----------



## iamsam

peggy - thanks so much for the great southern fried chicken (isn't the south the birth place of fried chicken?) - and thanks for joining the tea party. please pipe in often - we enjoy having lots of different voices in our conversations.

sam



Peggy Groves said:


> Southern Fried Chicken
> Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
> Put in ziplock bag. Shake well.
> Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do.
> Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
> Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter.
> Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
> Place all the chicken in skillet
> Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important
> Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes.
> This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - very glad to hear that you have been given the all clear of cancer.
> 
> Sorlenna - congratulations on the arrival of your granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a worry these days when the doctor calls you back in, in a hurry! But thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is unusual and would cause some worry. Just glad you didn't get the bad news you were dreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was a young lady from a State southern mid-west- if that makes sense, and I think she had not adjusted to our system completely- but I had been concerned- and perhaps stupidly had told no-one of my anxiety.
Click to expand...

Yes, I won't say stupid, but it does help to voice it and know others care. Amazing how that works. :thumbup: Hope there won't be a next time, but if there is ;-) we are here for you.


----------



## iamsam

marianne - in the salad dressings aisle you should be able to find an orange salad dressing - use it on slaw - delicious.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam I could just hug you!!!! Finally another slaw recipe without mayo!!!!!!!!!!!! Going to Dr in a bit (weekly blood check up) will stop at the store and get the ingredients :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonidale

Thanks Sorienna! This recipe sounds great! I will try it tonight.


Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Sam, I feel as if I've made a headline! :XD: I'm still sitting here fidgeting and knitting as best I can and glancing at the phone every two seconds. Heh. It's been a bit over five hours since they went to the hospital, but no word yet. I noticed on my facebook page that today is also The Crochet Dude's birthday--how fun it would be for the baby to share that birthday--both his/her grandmas crochet (the other one doesn't knit but does wonderful crochet work). I may have some teaching in my future either way!
> 
> The salad does sound good; the one I made today is a standard for me in summer. Here's that one:
> 
> PASTA SALAD
> 
> 1 lb. box of spiral pasta (garden pasta [multicolored] or whole wheat are what I use)
> 2/3 cup vinegar (whichever kind you prefer, apple cider or rice vinegar is good)
> 2/3 cup olive oil
> 2 tablespoons Italian seasoning
> 1 tablespoon powdered garlic
> Fresh veggies, chopped (I use Roma tomatoes and green onions, but raw cauliflower, shredded carrots, broccoli, whatever you like works)
> Olives (green or black, either is good)
> 
> Put the pasta on to cook. While it cooks, mix the vinegar, oil, spices, and veggies together in a large bowl and let sit. When pasta is cooked, drain and rinse with cold water (pasta should be somewhat cool to avoid cooking the tomatoes when it's added in). Toss with the veggie mixture and refrigerate for at least two hours before serving.
> 
> This is one of those that I think is better the second day, but when both us girls are home, it usually doesn't last that long!


----------



## daralene

Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:

The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
The carrots are the really big ones

Par boil carrots
marinade for 4 days
(Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier. 
Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
chipotle sauce
Whatever you want...relish, etc.

DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.


I'll be my youngest DD would like it--she loves carrots in any form. May have to experiment when she gets home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs? Sounds fun - we were much more traditional and had carrot cake for our birthdays. My daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean only kids do that to the Oreos? hmmmm, must make mental note to self to stop doing that kid-behavior, I am a grown-up now!
> 
> Sorlena, what fish do you like catching? I love the pickeral/walleye and just throw the jackfish back into the lake.
Click to expand...

HaHa - me too....I just wonder how it comes so naturally to the little ones...I don't think anyone taught them or that they even followed by example. I swear the first time our little grandson had an Oreo, he immediately opened it up. That plus dunking the cookie part in very cold milk are the ultimate joy of Oreos.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Great news both Dreamweaver and Sorlenna! So sorry for those suffering in the heat. It's humid today in Maine but only 80 degrees. Wish I could send it your way.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


What a great testimony to your wonderful friend. Sorry for your loss...her spirit will live on in those blankets.


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i hope all is well with you all. it's getting hot already. it's supposed to reach 95. i just started knitting a small purse. a free pattern off the internet. i hope it turns out nice.


----------



## wheatlej55

I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
Click to expand...

The diet of ramen noodles may be responsible for the "freshman 15"? Would not have thought that....thanks for the information. Other than for specific health issues, I'm okay with this recipe once in a while -- all things in moderation? I will look for brands where the sodium is lower though...that concerns me as much as the fat...hypertension runs in the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> peggy - thanks so much for the great southern fried chicken (isn't the south the birth place of fried chicken?) - and thanks for joining the tea party. please pipe in often - we enjoy having lots of different voices in our conversations.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy Groves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Fried Chicken
> Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
> Put in ziplock bag. Shake well.
> Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do.
> Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
> Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter.
> Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
> Place all the chicken in skillet
> Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important
> Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes.
> This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the recipe - it's very much like my Mom made...she'd add some paprika to the flour mixture. My favorite chicken is "broasted" chicken. It's like fried chicken only done so under pressure so it spends less time in the oil and the meat gets cooked to a very tender state. A special "broaster" is needed so we get ours at a local take out place. It's not for every day...but what a treat to get a couple of times a year. Do they sell "broasted" chicken in your area? also broasted potatoes? broasted fish?


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> The diet of ramen noodles may be responsible for the "freshman 15"? Would not have thought that....thanks for the information. Other than for specific health issues, I'm okay with this recipe once in a while -- all things in moderation? I will look for brands where the sodium is lower though...that concerns me as much as the fat...hypertension runs in the family.


Now that is an interesting point--and I am guilty of eating those often... 
 I should look for another brand as well to reduce fat, though usually I use less than half of the seasoning--which is where I think the sodium is concentrated (we also get the low sodium soy sauce).


----------



## RookieRetiree

daralene said:


> Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.


Sounds great - I have a carrot recipe called "copper pennies" where the carrots are parcooked and then pickled in an oil/vinegar mixture. This sounds so similar only a whole new application!! What fun---I have to try it. I don't think our Farmer's Market will have this for sale, but maybe at the State Fair---the fair foods vendors always seem to be coming up with something new, but not so healthy like deep fried Twinkies!! I think this would be a great "fair food" item!! Food truck anyone!?


----------



## sam0767

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you wanted a girl?! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now they have one of each, and she says she is done after this! I am still waiting on pictures!
Click to expand...

Congradulations on the new GD. It is soooo much fun gaining new grandchildren. It is pure Heaven.


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


I love going out to dinner for my birthday. The cake I love is Italian Cream Cake. Not a calorie in it, of course!!!


----------



## cmaliza

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
Click to expand...

Happy birthday...All month! Love to celebrate!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Karena

Very nice reciepe. My Von's market makes a good broccoli slaw, with raisins. Ralph's makes an intersting tofu curry salad. Very healthy. They mix a dressing as you would a carrot slaw, sweeter, then add the curry to the dressing, cube the harder tofu in little squares, add some raisins, cahews (I could omit) green onion, celery. I tired a little corn in mine. Makes for a nice salad with protein. I like to put it in a tomato. 
Karen


----------



## Poledra65

Thecrowrace, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Here is a chicken salad that everyone loves. However, it does have mayonnaise as one of the ingredients.
Curried Chicken Salad
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup (I use Mango) chutney
1 Tabsp. curry powder
6 cups cubed cooked chicken (breasts)
About 1-1/2 stalks chopped celery

In a bowl, combine all ingredients and refrigerate until serving. Serve on lettuce or 1/2 may be put into each lettuce lined pita. (or I simply put it onto a good stone ground whole wheat bread) --- 

Very easy and ohhhh, soooooo good.


----------



## Jan L

thewren said:


> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
Click to expand...

You can use the coleslaw mix instead. You should try the broccoli slaw sometime. It's totally different than broccoli heads. I've actually steamed the broccoli slaw and used it as a hot vegetable. Yummy. You could use a cheese sauce over it too, after you've steamed it, but that takes away some of the low cal healthy value.


----------



## Poledra65

DonnieK said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, then, thecrowrace and have many more.
> 
> I am cleaning up under the pecan trees as I mentioned above somewhere and our pecans are so small it is impossible to crack them and get anything but if you pick them up and take them to the Pape's pecan shop they buy them by the pound and put them in a machine to crack and use. We walk across the street to our neighbors who hate pecans and pick their's up and they are quite large and they love us doing it. People come from all around to scrounge the pecans dropped on the streets and I must admit I get up early most days and go out and get a bag full every morning in the fall and give them to friends and relatives. But, there are plenty for everyone that wants to come and pick them up here by the lake. These people are not here as these are their million dollar homes and visit them sparingly and we just love living in the neighborhood with hardly any neighbors as it is quiet mostly and when they do come they stay to themselves as they are here for R&R. suits us fine and when we do see them they are friendly but very guarded not to get too close as they really want their privacy. Again I love that.
> 
> Wellllllllllll, good morning for some and evening for others and all is good. I will be working soon in the patio area to clean it up and moving the pots to new locations with all their fresh new flowers in for color and I must admit I am excited to see the pation finished to sit out in the evening when it cools down to 90 degrees. he he.
> 
> I am really getting over this bout with indigestion and lower intestinal discomfort and extreme pain but that is in the past againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... I will find out soon the outcome of all the tests and I will alert my guys and gals on the Tea Party.
> 
> Well, boys and girls talk lataaaaaaaaa.. oh boy and girls as I think we have only two men on the Tea Party now right?
> I have to be careful of raw cabbage for now as that is hard to digest but in the future it will be great.
> 
> Joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious. Where is McQueeney? I live NW of Ft Worth. I love pecans. Wish I were close, so am I??
> Would be worth a drive to get pecans.
> Seems like we are having some of the same health issues. I thought it was a virus at first because my nephew had been in hospital with viral thing that has been going around, but, it is not that. Tested negative, have had two endoscopic procedures, and a colonoscopy with negative results from one of the EGD's and the colonoscopy. Waiting on the last one. Will get results on July 16. Think it will also be negative because the office has not called me to come in early or anything like that.
> My stomach bloats up and I have been steady losing weight. When I eat, it feels like it just sticks in my throat, but tests show that the food goes to the esophagus but when it get down a ways, it starts coming back up and then when it starts down again it starts bubbling. They are not sure why the bubbling happens. They put me on some very expensive antibotic that is not absorbed into the blood stream, they just work in the digestive tract. 14 pills was over $500.00. They best do something!!
> Anyway, I feel your pain. And, frustrations.
> Please let me know where McQueeney is. Guess I could look it up, but I am of the lazy clan. giggle
Click to expand...

Hi DonnieK, McQueeny is just NorthEast of San Antonio by about 40 minutes at most, I'd say. Or if you Google Seguin, Tx its right on the southern outskirts of Seguin.
It's also very close to New Braunfels. 
It'd be a bit of a drive but not too horrible if you were to make it a weekend trip or something.


----------



## Karena

Thank you. The Chicken curry and mango chutney sounds great. I will give it a try. Sounds like something different for a picnic too. 
Karen


----------



## Grandmapaula

To all of my Tea Party friends:
LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


 :thumbup: GREAT NEWS! :thumbup:


----------



## Jan L

Dreamweaver said:


> Fried Chicken - my favorite recipe for that is to have DH pick it up on the way home!!!! I can't do any better than the shops and can live without the mess in the kitchen.
> 
> There is a mock fried chicken that we used to make frequently. You coat the chicken with a little mayo or yogurt and then roll pieces in crushed potato chips. Bake. It provides a nice crunch and is easy and non-messy.
> 
> Sorlenna - Congratulations on the new arrival. I'll bet the wait is killing you!!!! How fun that you are all going to be surprised as to boy/girl.


So glad for the benign diagnosis. You must be doing the HAPPY DANCE, too.

One of my friends uses your technique, but uses corn flakes instead of potato chips. I just saw a recipe this week that uses crushed croutons. That would be tasty.


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


So pleased the results were negative. 
Lin x


----------



## Silverowl

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


What wonderful news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


What a great thing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam and my other TP friends, This recipe sounds like a winner and I can't wait to try it...Yummy.

I hope everyone is having a great Saturday and the weather is being kind. I wanted to pop on to say hello and to wish everyone well before I continue on with the dreaded housework...Yucko!!! LOL Take care until later.


----------



## Linday

5mmdpns said:


> Linday, I think you may have the Top Ramen noodles mixed up with something else. I have not found any that are deep fried, but rather they are an instant noodle type that you add hot water to and let it sit for a minute or two, add your flavoring, and enjoy them.
> 
> Going to check out that gluten free chocolate cake!!! As kids, with everyone's birthdays, there was a "family" chocolate cake recipe that Mom always made.


They are the noodles that I am talking about. They are deep fried in the processing. Learned this from a dietician.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news, Dreamweaver. Thank you for the update. Will continue to pray for your speedy recovery.


Hello Miss Pam Have we met before? Let me introduce myself!

my name is Julie- the nana J of my signature. Myfanwy - my user name is a family name that I have loved all my life, because I dearly loved my Welsh grandfather Jack, who as a little boy had dearly loved his beautiful big sister, Mwyffanwy, who died in Portmadoc, of scarlet fever, at the age of 11. Grandpa was three. He was sent to boarding school, because his equally beautiful Mother, Edith had also died of the scarlet fever, in the epidemic. Edith was born Edith Bright, of a Quaker family in Rochester England. Her father may have been Thomas Bright- I know at that generation there were 17 brothers and sisters- so I sort of gave up looking. On Mum's Mother's side, comes my own name, from Theodora Julie, my grandmother Dora's Dutch godmother, who was a Unitarian. Both those gt grandparents were Unitarian Pastors, Annie Ashton, who looks a regular 'tartar' , and gt grandfather [?] Broaderick. also of Rochester.
enough of the backwards history.

my daughter Mwyffanwy was born in 1972, and I later married her father Christopher Sawtell, and two years on had my second child Bronwen. I separated from Sawtell on the 31st August, 1977, becoming a 'solo mother', for the next 15 years. The children attended a Steiner [Waldorf] School in Christchurch, New Zealand, where we had moved. For several years I volunteered at the school, later becoming a handwork assistant teacher, and for one year had the responsibility of teaching two classes handwork, while the permanent teacher was on a training course. My mother developed 'multi infarc dementia' late in 1984, and I brought her down from Rotorua to live with us. My boss fired me because she said I had too many other responsibilities. Mum died on 27th July, 1985, at my house, something, although a tremendous shock, I was also very proud of having allowed her to 'go' peacefully, rather than in the clinical surroundings of a hospital. The girls both left home to go flatting, in 1992, and as my Dad was approaching 75 [Mum died at 75] I ended up that year, moving to Auckland, so I was closer to him. Guy Fawkes Day that year is significant, because around that time I first met my present husband, Faleupolu, who is a Samoan Tulafale Alii, or Matai, that is a High Chief and Orator. Fale is a fisherman, planter, and also had the responsibility for the cattle on his uncle's farm. He loves to drive the heavy farm machinery, but the car accident he suffered in 1991, severely damaged his left side, and he cannot flex the left foot- so stick shift gears become problematic. At present he is visiting family in Sydney Australia, and I am doing a 'Macauley Culkin' at home with the two dogs. I knit and crochet, and have tried many other crafts, my favourite of which is making Torchon lace. Enough of me! your turn now...


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Wonderful news!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> My mom (who's 89 and still has her own teeth!) probably got hers as a result of a weakened immune systerm after a couple of bouts of pneumonia, though she (a retired RN) suspects it might have been connected to a bronchoscopy she'd had earlier.


I think the cold/pneumonia I had in Jan. is the culprit because they did not get it completely cleared up.... instead of keeping after it with the antibiotic and steroids, put me on an inhaler - which can contribute to fungal infection - though I have told them I won't do an inhaler - I'd be interested in her reasoning on the bronchoscopy contributing.... Sure hope they don't have to do another to prove it is all gone. If they* do* go back in, I want them to have a swab with the blue stuff that kills it on contact..... and paint everything they can reach.... I have always been prone to pneumonia, but have had the shot. The chemo and lung cancer have probably not done anything to improve my chances, so I sure want to know that this is ALL GONE before they stop treatment.... I am assuming your mom took some form of Diflucan like Fluconazole. Dr. said this was the only option. How long did it take to clear hers?


----------



## Wynn11

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
Click to expand...

Mine, too. Happy birthday, Sandy


----------



## Sandy

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


This is terrific news Paula! I know you can't wait to get Liliana in your loving arms!


----------



## Sorlenna

Myfanwy, I did not know you were also a lace maker--that's something I haven't tried yet! 

DD just called and I heard the Grand Girl squeaking--and then crying!--over the phone; I am not worried about her lungs! They expect to be home tomorrow and then we will have some pictures, as she can't figure out how/if the phone will do it. I'm told she looks like her brother, and he's a bit jealous already.


----------



## Wynn11

I'm so happy to hear you don't have the big C again. The fungus is a bummer, but you'll conquor it, too. Wynn


----------



## Gweniepooh

Karena said:


> Very nice reciepe. My Von's market makes a good broccoli slaw, with raisins. Ralph's makes an intersting tofu curry salad. Very healthy. They mix a dressing as you would a carrot slaw, sweeter, then add the curry to the dressing, cube the harder tofu in little squares, add some raisins, cahews (I could omit) green onion, celery. I tired a little corn in mine. Makes for a nice salad with protein. I like to put it in a tomato.
> Karen


Karen I'm confused (as usual) but in this tofu salad is any carrot or cabbage used or just the firmer tofu and the dressing you described? It sounds delicious and I've been wondering about adding tofu to my diet.

I went to trader joes today (don't know if they have this store in other countries but it is an organic/health food store). Bought some of their brand fat free French vanilla yogurt and California peaches. I then. Poked some plain quinoa and chilled the cooked quinoa. For a late lunch I put a couple of large spoonfuls of it in a bowl, topped it with the yogurt and sliced peaches. It was so yummy. It was reminded me of rice pudding but better and no sugar. You. An be sure I will eat it again for any meal or even dessert! I am so hooked on quinoa now.

Can't remember who posted the chicken salad on the page right below the tofu salad but it also sounds good. Would scroll up and check the name so as to give credit but still using my phone to check posts. A real pain; can't wait to get my purer ba k!


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Wonderful!!! So happy all is going so well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Myfanwy, I did not know you were also a lace maker--that's something I haven't tried yet!
> 
> DD just called and I heard the Grand Girl squeaking--and then crying!--over the phone; I am not worried about her lungs! They expect to be home tomorrow and then we will have some pictures, as she can't figure out how/if the phone will do it. I'm told she looks like her brother, and he's a bit jealous already.


Basically with lace if you can weave it is easy! that is wonderful that you have heard your little one!! and that her lungs are in fine fettle!!


----------



## KatyNora

5mmdpns said:


> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


Adding my birthday best wishes, too.  Three of my sisters and I had our birthdays within an 8-day period (sound familiar, Rookie?). Mine is the last one so no one wanted much cake by the time we got there. My "ritual" is pretty low key, mostly just hang out with family and let someone else do the cooking. During all my working years, I always took my birthday as a vacation day. That was my best present to myself. This year my present will be delayed a few days and arrive in the form of Sam's visit to Seattle!


----------



## Sorlenna

Hmm...I have done weaving in the past (both thread and bead) but not for a while--I'll have to see what I can find by way of basic instruction. I did find some info on Bruges crochet and that looks fun and fabulous too (was thinking it would make a lovely lace trim for a little girl's sweater--will have to try it now for sure). At first it was perplexing, but then I saw a video on it and it was much more helpful than pictures.


----------



## KatyNora

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


What a lovely memorial to your friend. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Lurker 2

wheatlej55 said:


> I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


except of course for those who are celiac- and we are worried about our dear JoeP who has been very ill.

does any one have up to date news of Martin Keith?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mafanwy (hope I spelled it correctly) I so enjoyed reading a smidgen of your family history. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jeanbess

thewren said:


> i see i have a few pages to catch up on - ron - my computer guy should be here within the next half hour - my computer is really acting up - not sure if even this will post - please carry on and i will be with you asap. thanks.
> 
> sam


I hope it's not contagious in the game section there was another computer acting up


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...I have done weaving in the past (both thread and bead) but not for a while--I'll have to see what I can find by way of basic instruction. I did find some info on Bruges crochet and that looks fun and fabulous too (was thinking it would make a lovely lace trim for a little girl's sweater--will have to try it now for sure). At first it was perplexing, but then I saw a video on it and it was much more helpful than pictures.


it helps too if you can find other lace makers!! there is the lacemakers Guild!


----------



## Jacki

Hi everyone! Hi Oma X2!!! Congratulations!!!!! She "sounds" great! Beautiful name.

Have been trying to catch up but it a bit of a busy day around here for us, so probably won't get caught up before tomorrow! I see there are recipes, will have to look at them! Yippie and thank you to everyone for posting.

Best wishes to all, happy birthdays to those the it applies to...and anyone else should I miss 'em later.

Peace & Love


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Mafanwy (hope I spelled it correctly) I so enjoyed reading a smidgen of your family history. Thank you for sharing!


Welsh is rather a brilliant language in that the spelling has only relatively recently been 'regularised' so variants are quite acceptable! But thank you!


----------



## KatyNora

Thanks so much for getting the carrot dog recipe for us, Daralene. I love carrots and have been waiting anxiously since you first mentioned them. It sound like much of the secret may be in the long marinating period.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!


They never outgrow that.... Gerry still takes the Oreos apart and really loves the double stuffed ones. Now he wants to try one of the deep fried ones...... I think he could exist on Oreos and peanut butter cups.......... Ice cold milk dipping is mandatory......


----------



## RookieRetiree

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


That is great news.....being at the hospital is soo stressful even when the progress is good. It will be so nice for you all to be home and to develop a routine familiar to you. So happy for you all...best wishes for continued progress.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grapefruit reacts with certain medications and can affect the liver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! they have a habit of not explaining why!
Click to expand...

I think it has something to do with the vitamins in the food that can cause a problem with the medication. Or if not vitamins, something else like phosphorus.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.


I don't know if they are still on the market, but do steer clear of Bradford pears. They don't last well and our shade tree commission has gradually been replacing them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!!


What wonderful news, a long time in the making...... I can just imagine the joy of seeing her in her *own* crib, in her *own* room in her *own* house......


----------



## KatyNora

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Wonderful, Wonderful, Wonderful!!! I'm so happy for you and your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!
> 
> 
> 
> They never outgrow that.... Gerry still takes the Oreos apart and really loves the double stuffed ones. Now he wants to try one of the deep fried ones...... I think he could exist on Oreos and peanut butter cups..........
Click to expand...

Sounds like he never lost the "boy" in him....I'm married to one of those guys too! I've seen two bar cookie recipes lately where 1/2 of the dough (one was brownnie batter and the other was chocholate chip cookie dough) in the pan, layer on Oreo cookies for the middle, and then top with second layer. Bake and serve with ice cream. I know I have to try this the next time we have company; would be too dangerous to have it here for just the two of us to finish!


----------



## RookieRetiree

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are still on the market, but do steer clear of Bradford pears. They don't last well and our shade tree commission has gradually been replacing them.
Click to expand...

Good to know - they are still selling them here. The ones we're looking at are the Aristocrat Pear Trees http://www.itrees.com/categories/ornamental-trees/aristocrat-ornamental-pear.html


----------



## Bonidale

Thanks so much!


81brighteyes said:


> Here is a chicken salad that everyone loves. However, it does have mayonnaise as one of the ingredients.
> Curried Chicken Salad
> 1/2 cup mayonnaise
> 1/2 cup (I use Mango) chutney
> 1 Tabsp. curry powder
> 6 cups cubed cooked chicken (breasts)
> About 1-1/2 stalks chopped celery
> 
> In a bowl, combine all ingredients and refrigerate until serving. Serve on lettuce or 1/2 may be put into each lettuce lined pita. (or I simply put it onto a good stone ground whole wheat bread) ---
> 
> Very easy and ohhhh, soooooo good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafanwy (hope I spelled it correctly) I so enjoyed reading a smidgen of your family history. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Welsh is rather a brilliant language in that the spelling has only relatively recently been 'regularised' so variants are quite acceptable! But thank you!
Click to expand...

My grandparents were (mothers side) Welsh. I never met them . My mother was and her siblings were born in Taylor, Pa, USA and both passed when she was fairly young (9 and 20 yrs old). Mom was the youngest of 9 and pretty much raised by her older sisters. I wish I had access to the family bib so I could trace more of their history. Unfortunately a very wayward cousin inherited it and all the family has lost track of her inspite of our love, concern , and attempts to help her get herself straightned out. All of the aunts and uncles have died so all I know is that their names were Mary and Frank Caswell and they immigrated to the USA and like previously stated settled in Taylor PA.


----------



## Joe P

McQueeney is 40 or so miles from San Antonio East towards Austin and East of New Braunfels. If that places it for you. You are welcome to come and I will let you know when they are dropping. joe p


DonnieK said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, then, thecrowrace and have many more.
> 
> I am cleaning up under the pecan trees as I mentioned above somewhere and our pecans are so small it is impossible to crack them and get anything but if you pick them up and take them to the Pape's pecan shop they buy them by the pound and put them in a machine to crack and use. We walk across the street to our neighbors who hate pecans and pick their's up and they are quite large and they love us doing it. People come from all around to scrounge the pecans dropped on the streets and I must admit I get up early most days and go out and get a bag full every morning in the fall and give them to friends and relatives. But, there are plenty for everyone that wants to come and pick them up here by the lake. These people are not here as these are their million dollar homes and visit them sparingly and we just love living in the neighborhood with hardly any neighbors as it is quiet mostly and when they do come they stay to themselves as they are here for R&R. suits us fine and when we do see them they are friendly but very guarded not to get too close as they really want their privacy. Again I love that.
> 
> Wellllllllllll, good morning for some and evening for others and all is good. I will be working soon in the patio area to clean it up and moving the pots to new locations with all their fresh new flowers in for color and I must admit I am excited to see the pation finished to sit out in the evening when it cools down to 90 degrees. he he.
> 
> I am really getting over this bout with indigestion and lower intestinal discomfort and extreme pain but that is in the past againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... I will find out soon the outcome of all the tests and I will alert my guys and gals on the Tea Party.
> 
> Well, boys and girls talk lataaaaaaaaa.. oh boy and girls as I think we have only two men on the Tea Party now right?
> I have to be careful of raw cabbage for now as that is hard to digest but in the future it will be great.
> 
> Joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious. Where is McQueeney? I live NW of Ft Worth. I love pecans. Wish I were close, so am I??
> Would be worth a drive to get pecans.
> Seems like we are having some of the same health issues. I thought it was a virus at first because my nephew had been in hospital with viral thing that has been going around, but, it is not that. Tested negative, have had two endoscopic procedures, and a colonoscopy with negative results from one of the EGD's and the colonoscopy. Waiting on the last one. Will get results on July 16. Think it will also be negative because the office has not called me to come in early or anything like that.
> My stomach bloats up and I have been steady losing weight. When I eat, it feels like it just sticks in my throat, but tests show that the food goes to the esophagus but when it get down a ways, it starts coming back up and then when it starts down again it starts bubbling. They are not sure why the bubbling happens. They put me on some very expensive antibotic that is not absorbed into the blood stream, they just work in the digestive tract. 14 pills was over $500.00. They best do something!!
> Anyway, I feel your pain. And, frustrations.
> Please let me know where McQueeney is. Guess I could look it up, but I am of the lazy clan. giggle
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafanwy (hope I spelled it correctly) I so enjoyed reading a smidgen of your family history. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Welsh is rather a brilliant language in that the spelling has only relatively recently been 'regularised' so variants are quite acceptable! But thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandparents were (mothers side) Welsh. Ur never met them . My mother was and her siblings were born in Taylor, Pa, USA and both passed when she was fairly young (9 and 20 yrs old). Mom was the youngest of 9 and pretty much raised by her older sisters. I wish I had access to the family bib so I could trace more of their history. Unfortunately a very wayward cousin inherited it and all the family has lost track of her inspite of our love, concern , and attempts to help her get herself straightned out. All of the aunts and uncles have died so all I know is that their names were Mary and Frank Caswell and they immigrated to the USA and like previously stated settled in Taylor PA.
Click to expand...

So I guess you won't know what part of Wales they are from- Welsh records are not the best preserved!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!
> 
> 
> 
> They never outgrow that.... Gerry still takes the Oreos apart and really loves the double stuffed ones. Now he wants to try one of the deep fried ones...... I think he could exist on Oreos and peanut butter cups..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he never lost the "boy" in him....I'm married to one of those guys too! I've seen two bar cookie recipes lately where 1/2 of the dough (one was brownnie batter and the other was chocholate chip cookie dough) in the pan, layer on Oreo cookies for the middle, and then top with second layer. Bake and serve with ice cream. I know I have to try this the next time we have company; would be too dangerous to have it here for just the two of us to finish!
Click to expand...

Sounds yummy and know DH would love. Can you share the recipe


----------



## Gweniepooh

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mafanwy (hope I spelled it correctly) I so enjoyed reading a smidgen of your family history. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Welsh is rather a brilliant language in that the spelling has only relatively recently been 'regularised' so variants are quite acceptable! But thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandparents were (mothers side) Welsh. Ur never met them . My mother was and her siblings were born in Taylor, Pa, USA and both passed when she was fairly young (9 and 20 yrs old). Mom was the youngest of 9 and pretty much raised by her older sisters. I wish I had access to the family bib so I could trace more of their history. Unfortunately a very wayward cousin inherited it and all the family has lost track of her inspite of our love, concern , and attempts to help her get herself straightned out. All of the aunts and uncles have died so all I know is that their names were Mary and Frank Caswell and they immigrated to the USA and like previously stated settled in Taylor PA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess you won't know what part of Wales they are from- Welsh records are not the best preserved!!!
Click to expand...

That is so unfortunately true. I keep praying my cousin will surface so to speak and some how I could get my hands on the bible.


----------



## Dreamweaver

[b[]Rookie Retiree[/b].... If you really want shade, look at a Chinese Pistachio. The leaves are small so not terribly messy in the fall and the canopy made is quite large.... I love ours and it now shades one whole half of the front yarn..

*Myfanwy*.... So glad to have insight into your history. I would love to know the phonetic pronunciation of your name.... I'm sure my mind is butchering it..... I *do* weave - but don't think of that as a lacemaking tool. I have a friend who makes the most beautiful bobbin lace. I hope to take lessons from her, just to say I can do it.....

Enough time spent on the computer..... I'm off to prune the Nandina into shape and do a little weeding. Nothing like waiting till the hottest part of the day......


----------



## Lurker 2

ooooh our coldest morning so far down to .1 of a degree Celsius at my house, outside. I have my hot water bottle stuffed down the front of my jacket! 7.30 a.m., Sunday Daylight but not quite sunrise. We have been getting fog- but I think it may clear- can't hear any aircraft. [I live on the approach circuit to Mangere Airport- the main International Airport.]


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen two bar cookie recipes lately where 1/2 of the dough (one was brownnie batter and the other was chocholate chip cookie dough) in the pan, layer on Oreo cookies for the middle, and then top with second layer. Bake and serve with ice cream. I know I have to try this the next time we have company; would be too dangerous to have it here for just the two of us to finish!


I've seen that recipe--gained weight just reading it! :shock:


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


One year when my children were much younger and my husband was getting up from working the midnight shift so that we could have dinner together before he left for his night classes at the local college, we had all forgotten that it was his birthday. No cake in the house!

The girls thought it would be clever if we stuck his candle in the mac and cheese which would only hold one of them upright. As he came down to the dining room, we burst into ''Happy Birthday'' in his honor. Spying the candle in the mac 'n cheese, he broke into rolling laughter and the girls knew they had scored a hit for Poppa.


----------



## Needleme

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Fantastic news! Welcome home, Baby Liliana! So glad Grandma will be so close to help!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Weekend Everyone! Boy I blinked last week and the TP was up to 102 pages - I don't know when (or if) I will get a chance to read it all. I started reading this week and it was already up to 23 pages - I got through 18 and decided I'd jump in and say Hello so that I can go get some knitting done! I told DH that I was "taking the day off" so that means that after making the bed, doing a load of laundry, making breakfast and cleaning up the kitchen I will be able to knit and "yarn ball" for most of the day. "yarn balling" is what DH calls my computer time when I'm on KP or Raverly, etc.... 
Speaking of computer time and knitting...Craftsy has a free class you can sign up for on Short Rows- the link came in my Vogue email this morning... I have never bought one of their classes, but this will be a chance to see how I like them.

Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.

So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!

Myfanwy - my bd is the 18th...59 this year - yikes
My favorite cake is any that I don't have to bake myself!!

Wannabear - that is a great calendar site I have bookmarked it.

I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> [b[]Rookie Retiree[/b].... If you really want shade, look at a Chinese Pistachio. The leaves are small so not terribly messy in the fall and the canopy made is quite large.... I love ours and it now shades one whole half of the front yarn..
> 
> *Myfanwy*.... So glad to have insight into your history. I would love to know the phonetic pronunciation of your name.... I'm sure my mind is butchering it..... I *do* weave - but don't think of that as a lacemaking tool. I have a friend who makes the most beautiful bobbin lace. I hope to take lessons from her, just to say I can do it.....
> 
> Enough time spent on the computer..... I'm off to prune the Nandina into shape and do a little weeding. Nothing like waiting till the hottest part of the day......


if you think of that first y as an i as in 'biff' rather than 'bite' you are more or less there. So glad you are dropping by Dreamweaver- I have missed you!

best of luck with the bobbin lace! it is a lovely craft- but a bit slow at first!


----------



## Joe P

Well, we are almost completed in the patio area with all the pots rearranged and place in good spots and all the the seeds are planted for the fall garden. We plant the winter garden in late November. So, we have 3 gardens a year here if you work it right. Crawford lettuce is the winter garden thing here big time. 

I will pick Mother up and go to New Braunfels and do some shopping and get some non gluten bread etc.

Someone mentioned earlier "What is the big deal about Non Gluten?" Wellllllllllllllll I can tell you if you have Celiac disease you can not and I repeat can not have gluten. There are more cases being found out more every day. Also if you have any digestion issues particularly in the intestines with pain many times the gluten and or caught food is the culprit. I have that from my gasterintologist and he ain't no slouch. he he. If someone is doing it as a "fad" as was mentioned before that is totally unbelievable to me because gluten holds the stuff together and who would want their bread to fall apart because it is the fashion. 

I suppose somebody better enlighten me. I am just a southern Texan now and maybe not in the know but I believe my dr. but I still have to find out for sure what has been bothering me but after all the many blood tests and the ct scans done last week maybe we will have some answers as I was violently ill for weeks and this has happened many times in my life in the last 10 years. Maybe it is still just old age but my body has always been very healthy and I am 69 and an active man. Beats me.

I am a little sensitive about the comments and it is nothing against anyone but there those of us suffering crazy supposedly with gluten issues. It ain't no fad to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend Everyone! Boy I blinked last week and the TP was up to 102 pages - I don't know when (or if) I will get a chance to read it all. I started reading this week and it was already up to 23 pages - I got through 18 and decided I'd jump in and say Hello so that I can go get some knitting done! I told DH that I was "taking the day off" so that means that after making the bed, doing a load of laundry, making breakfast and cleaning up the kitchen I will be able to knit and "yarn ball" for most of the day. "yarn balling" is what DH calls my computer time when I'm on KP or Raverly, etc....
> Speaking of computer time and knitting...Craftsy has a free class you can sign up for on Short Rows- the link came in my Vogue email this morning... I have never bought one of their classes, but this will be a chance to see how I like them.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> Myfanwy - my bd is the 18th...59 this year - yikes
> My favorite cake is any that I don't have to bake myself!!
> 
> Wannabear - that is a great calendar site I have bookmarked it.
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


My Granny Drysdale was the 18th [long gone!] so it is a special day for me. I have so many birthdays and death days in July!! As Dave put it [I think I have his logic right - I wil be twenty twenty twenty, and six years- so that makes me quite a young person!

how about I bake my special chocolate cake with ganache topping for us all!


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen two bar cookie recipes lately where 1/2 of the dough (one was brownnie batter and the other was chocholate chip cookie dough) in the pan, layer on Oreo cookies for the middle, and then top with second layer. Bake and serve with ice cream. I know I have to try this the next time we have company; would be too dangerous to have it here for just the two of us to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that recipe--gained weight just reading it! :shock:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage

RookieRetiree said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> peggy - thanks so much for the great southern fried chicken (isn't the south the birth place of fried chicken?) - and thanks for joining the tea party. please pipe in often - we enjoy having lots of different voices in our conversations.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy Groves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Fried Chicken
> Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
> Put in ziplock bag. Shake well.
> Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do.
> Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
> Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter.
> Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
> Place all the chicken in skillet
> Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important
> Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes.
> This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the recipe - it's very much like my Mom made...she'd add some paprika to the flour mixture. My favorite chicken is "broasted" chicken. It's like fried chicken only done so under pressure so it spends less time in the oil and the meat gets cooked to a very tender state. A special "broaster" is needed so we get ours at a local take out place. It's not for every day...but what a treat to get a couple of times a year. Do they sell "broasted" chicken in your area? also broasted potatoes? broasted fish?
Click to expand...

There were two places that had broasted chicken. It was grand. Alas they are both out of business now.


----------



## Dori Sage

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> [b[]Rookie Retiree[/b].... If you really want shade, look at a Chinese Pistachio. The leaves are small so not terribly messy in the fall and the canopy made is quite large.... I love ours and it now shades one whole half of the front yarn..
> 
> *Myfanwy*.... So glad to have insight into your history. I would love to know the phonetic pronunciation of your name.... I'm sure my mind is butchering it..... I *do* weave - but don't think of that as a lacemaking tool. I have a friend who makes the most beautiful bobbin lace. I hope to take lessons from her, just to say I can do it.....
> 
> Enough time spent on the computer..... I'm off to prune the Nandina into shape and do a little weeding. Nothing like waiting till the hottest part of the day......
> 
> 
> 
> if you think of that first y as an i as in 'biff' rather than 'bite' you are more or less there. So glad you are dropping by Dreamweaver- I have missed you!
> 
> best of luck with the bobbin lace! it is a lovely craft- but a bit slow at first!
Click to expand...

I had a Chinese Pistachio in the front of my house. The fall colors are magnificient and there are no leaves during the winter so it allows the sun in. Its a fab tree.


----------



## Pumtimon

happy birthday...have wantd to visit new Zealand for a ling time...I ahve a friend from Christ Church..


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori, the Chinese Pistachio might work here- how big does it grow at your place!?


----------



## Dori Sage

And here's a fun "recipe" that grandkids will get a kick out of. Its called DIRT.

Use new small clay flower pots. Wash and dry. Set into it a clear plastic cup that fits. Fill with ice cream, crush Oreo's and sprinkle with the crushed bits. Stick in a few fake flowers. Maybe some gummy worms.


----------



## Dori Sage

Dori Sage said:


> And here's a fun "recipe" that grandkids will get a kick out of. Its called DIRT.
> 
> Use new small clay flower pots. Wash and dry. Set into it a clear plastic cup that fits. Fill with ice cream, crush Oreo's and sprinkle with the crushed bits. Stick in a few fake flowers. Maybe some gummy worms.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pumtimon said:


> happy birthday...have wantd to visit new Zealand for a ling time...I ahve a friend from Christ Church..


thank you! I lived in Chch 16 years, and my one daughter alive, still lives there with the two GC and her DH [my SIL]

hope your friend has come through the earthquakes ok!


----------



## Dori Sage

myfanwy said:


> Dori, the Chinese Pistachio might work here- how big does it grow at your place!?


OUrs was supposed to be a miniature. We had it I think for about 15 years. It got to be about 10 feet tall. It had a pretty good shape, although the side that faced the afternoon sun was thicker than the other side, which basically got very little sun. It was maybe 10 feet wide. Not too big. I specifically chose it because we needed the shade in the summer and decidious (not sure if that's how it is spelled) in the winter to let in the sun. I haven't seen it now for 4 months so I don't know how much it grew.


----------



## phyllis.J

I am definetly going to make this receipe as I love broccoli and all other ingredients. my meal for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dori, the Chinese Pistachio might work here- how big does it grow at your place!?
> 
> 
> 
> OUrs was supposed to be a miniature. We had it I think for about 15 years. It got to be about 10 feet tall. It had a pretty good shape, although the side that faced the afternoon sun was thicker than the other side, which basically got very little sun. It was maybe 10 feet wide. Not too big. I specifically chose it because we needed the shade in the summer and decidious (not sure if that's how it is spelled) in the winter to let in the sun. I haven't seen it now for 4 months so I don't know how much it grew.
Click to expand...

You have moved?


----------



## Sorlenna

Dori Sage said:


> And here's a fun "recipe" that grandkids will get a kick out of. Its called DIRT.
> 
> Use new small clay flower pots. Wash and dry. Set into it a clear plastic cup that fits. Fill with ice cream, crush Oreo's and sprinkle with the crushed bits. Stick in a few fake flowers. Maybe some gummy worms.


We used to make those with chocolate pudding, crushed Oreos on top and gummy worms and gummy bugs--the kids do love that.


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!


I'm a little late with the good wishes, but I'm so happy the wait is over and you got your wished-for granddaughter. Life couldn't be sweeter! Now to work on that visit to see her.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
Click to expand...

I have not checked out your reference to the ramen noodles, but I can not seem to find out where they are supposed to be fried. Check this site out. This is how any instant noodles are cooked, including the ramen noodle which is an instant noodle.
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Ramen-Noodles


----------



## DorisT

I am amazed at you guys and gals. Not even 24 hours have gone by and you're already up to page 25! Can't wait to see what you've been talking about. Recipes, babies, etc., etc., I imagine. I'm only on page 2.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not checked out your reference to the ramen noodles, but I can not seem to find out where they are supposed to be fried. Check this site out. This is how any instant noodles are cooked, including the ramen noodle which is an instant noodle.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Ramen-Noodles
Click to expand...

In the article, it talks about how the noodles are fried to make it easier to dry them and form them into blocks. So it's in there before they're even packaged, apparently.


----------



## Sandy

Dori Sage said:


> And here's a fun "recipe" that grandkids will get a kick out of. Its called DIRT.
> 
> Use new small clay flower pots. Wash and dry. Set into it a clear plastic cup that fits. Fill with ice cream, crush Oreo's and sprinkle with the crushed bits. Stick in a few fake flowers. Maybe some gummy worms.


I did mine as cakes. Take the flat bottomed ice cream cones fill 2/3 full with cake batter bake like cupcakes, frost put the crushed Oreos on top with gummy worms and bugs.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> chorbanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ,Sandi, you too.
> Sam, I do pick broccoli out of any dish.
> But! I do like broccoli stems, peeled and prepared like asparagus. So often the broccoli is offerred minus stems in \the stores. For me they are the best part.
> Chorbanxx
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we aren't neighbors--I only like the tops!
Click to expand...

Hollandaise makes those worth eating.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was two months ago, and I knitted! My favorite thing to do is go fishing with my daddy, but I was too far away to do that. Next year, I hope! The cake changes from year to year (I think I had white cake with white icing this time) but one I remember was Black Forest cake that my boss got me at work. That was soooo good.
Click to expand...

The boy next door used to ask for white chocolate cheese cake.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wheatlej55 said:


> I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


We are discussing the gluten-free products because there are a few members who are allergic to the gluten that is in wheat product. We are not saying that the gluten is a bad thing, but for some people it is horrific. It would be the same thing as telling someone who is fatally allergic to peanuts, that it is alright to have a little peanut butter. To those with the allergy, it is horrific. 
For such a long long time, the Tea Party has catered to those people who are not diabetic, who are perfectly healthy and able to eat everything, and for the most part those people who dont have a problem with alcohol. I thought it was very much in good taste (haha, pun intended) to have some foods dishes brought out for those who are intolerant to gluten. By all means, if you are not intolerant to the gluten, then go right ahead and enjoy your wheat products but be sensitive to those who can not. Please, no one take this as controversial, as it is not meant to be that way, only as an explanation as to why the gluten-free foods were being discussed and promoted at this tea party.


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not checked out your reference to the ramen noodles, but I can not seem to find out where they are supposed to be fried. Check this site out. This is how any instant noodles are cooked, including the ramen noodle which is an instant noodle.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Ramen-Noodles
Click to expand...

If you would read the reference supplied above, you would see that they are fried. If you look at any other website you will see that they are fried. All I saw on your page was pictures of bowls of noodles. They are fried.


----------



## Marianne818

Peggy Groves said:


> Southern Fried Chicken
> Coat chicken ( as many pieces that will fit in a skillet)with a flour, salt, pepper and other seasonings of your choice.
> Put in ziplock bag. Shake well.
> Cast iron skillet is best but any skillet will do.
> Put in enough Crisco shortening or cooking oil, about 3/8 in skillet.
> Get the skillet hot Med on burner or a little hotter.
> Test oil by sprinkling a pinch of flour mixture in skillet starts to sizzle real good.
> Place all the chicken in skillet
> Fry for 25 minutes. DO NOT TURN during that time. That is important
> Then turn and cook for about 10 more minutes.
> This is based on all pieces dark and white meat of a whole chicken.


Peggy, this sounds to die for!!! I may go off my no fried foods and try this!!! Thank you!!


----------



## mjs

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Great news both Dreamweaver and Sorlenna! So sorry for those suffering in the heat. It's humid today in Maine but only 80 degrees. Wish I could send it your way.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


Making a baby blanket in memory is just wonderful.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Linday said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linday, I think you may have the Top Ramen noodles mixed up with something else. I have not found any that are deep fried, but rather they are an instant noodle type that you add hot water to and let it sit for a minute or two, add your flavoring, and enjoy them.
> 
> Going to check out that gluten free chocolate cake!!! As kids, with everyone's birthdays, there was a "family" chocolate cake recipe that Mom always made.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the noodles that I am talking about. They are deep fried in the processing. Learned this from a dietician.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok then. Just everyone ignore my posts about frying the noodles -- I thought that everyone was deep frying them to cook them! haha, beware, some future posts may show up as to my saying they are not deep fried. Posted before I had caught up this far!! Thanks for explaining to me!!


----------



## Sorlenna

That reminds me: I will have to dig out my other noodle recipe and the one for white sauce, since last week I said I'd share those.


----------



## mjs

wheatlej55 said:


> I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


I think it has turned out that a number of people are allergic to wheat who for many years just did not know about it.


----------



## mjs

Karena said:


> Thank you. The Chicken curry and mango chutney sounds great. I will give it a try. Sounds like something different for a picnic too.
> Karen


I have a recipe a little similar that uses toasted almonds and grapes also. (The grapes are not toasted)


----------



## Linday

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not checked out your reference to the ramen noodles, but I can not seem to find out where they are supposed to be fried. Check this site out. This is how any instant noodles are cooked, including the ramen noodle which is an instant noodle.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Ramen-Noodles
Click to expand...

That is how you cook them. I am talking about the factory. If you read the packages - half a package is a serving and all of the fat , sodium, etc is based on that. If you eat a whole package you are consuming 12 gms of fat. I am not saying don't eat them, just don't make them a regular part of your diet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant_noodles#Health_concerns

Take a peek at this.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are still on the market, but do steer clear of Bradford pears. They don't last well and our shade tree commission has gradually been replacing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know - they are still selling them here. The ones we're looking at are the Aristocrat Pear Trees http://www.itrees.com/categories/ornamental-trees/aristocrat-ornamental-pear.html
Click to expand...

There are a couple of other pears that have been replacing them but I can't remember what. I think one starts with C. But here gout weed is just awful. It takes over. and someone said nursery catalogs still offer it, or did a while ago. Also called Bishop's weed. I bought a Canadian anemone years ago, pretty plant and lovely flower. And an absolute thug.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are still on the market, but do steer clear of Bradford pears. They don't last well and our shade tree commission has gradually been replacing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know - they are still selling them here. The ones we're looking at are the Aristocrat Pear Trees http://www.itrees.com/categories/ornamental-trees/aristocrat-ornamental-pear.html
Click to expand...

This looks gorgeous. I love the red in the fall. I'm off the Commission so don't have to worry about this kind of thing. I wonder if it's not suitable in this area because it looks like it would be a good street tree. I'll need to look some more. Its columnar habit would be good for some locations.


----------



## Sorlenna

Mmm...I used to have a pear tree but it was for edibles.  I just love the way their blooms smell.


----------



## grandmadawn

Congratulations Grandma Sorlenna.
Dreamweaver What a relief to know the test were negative for cancer. Now you can breathe a sigh of relief and know you'll get over the infection.


----------



## Needleme

Joe P said:


> Well, we are almost completed in the patio area with all the pots rearranged and place in good spots and all the the seeds are planted for the fall garden. We plant the winter garden in late November. So, we have 3 gardens a year here if you work it right. Crawford lettuce is the winter garden thing here big time.
> 
> I will pick Mother up and go to New Braunfels and do some shopping and get some non gluten bread etc.
> 
> Someone mentioned earlier "What is the big deal about Non Gluten?" Wellllllllllllllll I can tell you if you have Celiac disease you can not and I repeat can not have gluten. There are more cases being found out more every day. Also if you have any digestion issues particularly in the intestines with pain many times the gluten and or caught food is the culprit. I have that from my gasterintologist and he ain't no slouch. he he. If someone is doing it as a "fad" as was mentioned before that is totally unbelievable to me because gluten holds the stuff together and who would want their bread to fall apart because it is the fashion.
> 
> I suppose somebody better enlighten me. I am just a southern Texan now and maybe not in the know but I believe my dr. but I still have to find out for sure what has been bothering me but after all the many blood tests and the ct scans done last week maybe we will have some answers as I was violently ill for weeks and this has happened many times in my life in the last 10 years. Maybe it is still just old age but my body has always been very healthy and I am 69 and an active man. Beats me.
> 
> I am a little sensitive about the comments and it is nothing against anyone but there those of us suffering crazy supposedly with gluten issues. It ain't no fad to me.


I don't blame you, my friend-- you have been through a lot!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Great news both Dreamweaver and Sorlenna! So sorry for those suffering in the heat. It's humid today in Maine but only 80 degrees. Wish I could send it your way.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


Blueberrymanic  my thoughts are with you as you scatter your friend Cathys ashes. What a great group of friends to make up her stash into baby blankets in her name- it makes me proud to be a part of the knitting and crocheting hobby.
Be safe  Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## phylled1

hear is my recipe for Carrot Salad 4lb carrots cut into bitesize pieces 1teaspoon salt. 1/2tsp pepper. 1/2 cup veg oil. 3/4 cup vinegar. 1tsp prepared plain mustard. 1tsp worcester sauce. 1cup sugar. 1 can condensed tomato soup. medium onion cut into small rings. cook carrots until aldente mix rest of ingredients until smooth add strained carrots and mix Will Keep in Fridge 2-3 Weeks the lady who gave me the recipe said it should have peppers in it but she does not like them i cut the recipe down when i make it we have it with lettuce etc


----------



## phylled1

hear is my recipe for Carrot Salad 4lb carrots cut into bitesize pieces 1teaspoon salt. 1/2tsp pepper. 1/2 cup veg oil. 3/4 cup vinegar. 1tsp prepared plain mustard. 1tsp worcester sauce. 1cup sugar. 1 can condensed tomato soup. medium onion cut into small rings. cook carrots until aldente mix rest of ingredients until smooth add strained carrots and mix Will Keep in Fridge 2-3 Weeks the lady who gave me the recipe said it should have peppers in it but she does not like them i cut the recipe down when i make it we have it with lettuce etc


----------



## Marianne818

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


I just signed on and trying to catch up, had to jump in and say a huge YIPPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am so happy for you and your family, I know what this means, my GN was only 3lbs when she was born was such joy when she got to come home just before Christmas! Give her a squeeze and a kiss on the cheek from a friend far away ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

Rookie and thecrowrace, a Very Happy Birthday!!!!!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day and my joy and happiness be with you and yours always! :-D


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, thank you for your post, I am so very happy to know you, I'm sure if we were to ever be fortunate to meet we would be fast friends in person as well. Tis your Birthday month, as my friend Cindi celebrates her birthday the entire month of May, you should as well ;-) So Happy Birthday Month my friend, may every day be special and full of warmth and happiness.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Great News - Enjoy your Lily!!! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Adding my birthday best wishes, too.  Three of my sisters and I had our birthdays within an 8-day period (sound familiar, Rookie?). Mine is the last one so no one wanted much cake by the time we got there. My "ritual" is pretty low key, mostly just hang out with family and let someone else do the cooking. During all my working years, I always took my birthday as a vacation day. That was my best present to myself. This year my present will be delayed a few days and arrive in the form of Sam's visit to Seattle!
Click to expand...

Well I would say getting together with TPer's is worth putting off your BD!! Maybe we should just have a Birthday Party every day too...I bet we could cover all 365 days with one of us or someone we know!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

myfanwy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend Everyone! Boy I blinked last week and the TP was up to 102 pages - I don't know when (or if) I will get a chance to read it all. I started reading this week and it was already up to 23 pages - I got through 18 and decided I'd jump in and say Hello so that I can go get some knitting done! I told DH that I was "taking the day off" so that means that after making the bed, doing a load of laundry, making breakfast and cleaning up the kitchen I will be able to knit and "yarn ball" for most of the day. "yarn balling" is what DH calls my computer time when I'm on KP or Raverly, etc....
> Speaking of computer time and knitting...Craftsy has a free class you can sign up for on Short Rows- the link came in my Vogue email this morning... I have never bought one of their classes, but this will be a chance to see how I like them.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> Myfanwy - my bd is the 18th...59 this year - yikes
> My favorite cake is any that I don't have to bake myself!!
> 
> Wannabear - that is a great calendar site I have bookmarked it.
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> My Granny Drysdale was the 18th [long gone!] so it is a special day for me. I have so many birthdays and death days in July!! As Dave put it [I think I have his logic right - I wil be twenty twenty twenty, and six years- so that makes me quite a young person!
> 
> how about I bake my special chocolate cake with ganache topping for us all!
Click to expand...

Your special chocolate cake sounds divine!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## wannabear

AZ Sticks said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Adding my birthday best wishes, too.  Three of my sisters and I had our birthdays within an 8-day period (sound familiar, Rookie?). Mine is the last one so no one wanted much cake by the time we got there. My "ritual" is pretty low key, mostly just hang out with family and let someone else do the cooking. During all my working years, I always took my birthday as a vacation day. That was my best present to myself. This year my present will be delayed a few days and arrive in the form of Sam's visit to Seattle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I would say getting together with TPer's is worth putting off your BD!! Maybe we should just have a Birthday Party every day too...I bet we could cover all 365 days with one of us or someone we know!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

Cakes. Cakes. Lots of cakes!


----------



## purl2diva

Janelise said:


> http://www.tfdutch.com/foodh.htm
> This looks to show just about every day of the year being a celebration of different food Sam. Have a look and see if that's what you meant.
> A very simple recipe I call "summer spaghetti" is:
> Cook spaghetti in the normal way (as much as you need)
> Roughly chop 3-4 fresh tomatoes, 1 medium onion and a handful of fresh basil and gently mix. Season to taste and when spaghetti is ready, cook and drained, gently stir tomato mix through the hot pasta. Eat at once. This is delicious and need no dressing - you can, of course, add if you want.


This is one of my favorite recipes when you have access to home grown tomatoes. I add a clove of crushed garlic to the tomatoes with salt and pepper. I don't use onions. I also add good extra virgin olive oil to the spaghetti after it is cooked and before I add the tomatoes and lots of fresh basil. It's the best.


----------



## Marianne818

Wow, 27 pages already and have not even had this party going for 24 hrs as yet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love all the recipes, some I can make and serve, some I can enjoy also  As for the gluten free, just makes sense to me, I don't have recipes that are necessarily for a gluten free diet, but I know some that I use are free of all glutens. (I'm so confused) :shock: 
I am not sure who posted about the Copper Pennies, that has to be my all time favorite way to have carrots, soooo yummy! I may have to dig that recipe out and make some soon! 
My DS is coming to visit, should be in here around 4 am (works till midnight), his car a/c unit is on the fritz and waiting for a part before it will be fixed, so he will drive during the cool hours. Not sure how long he will be here, but know I'll be loving every minute of his visit. I stopped by the grocery and picked up several bags of non-perishables that he can take home and stock his pantry. I found a local place that has dry ice on the weekends so I hope to empty part of my freezer out and send home with him also. Ya know a Mom has to make sure her kids have plenty to eat ;-) 
Went to see my doctor this morning, she gave me the news that I was hoping to hear, the tests on the lump in my calf was negative, so I've been on a high cloud with that news!! That is how the cancer first started with my Brother and 2 of my cousins, so this is a huge relief. She will remove the lumps in a day surgery next week! My blood count is staying up so now I only have to go in every 2 weeks and hopefully can push that to once a month soon!! 
DS is supposed to bring my camera cable when he comes, so hopefully I can start posting some pictures soon! He says it got mixed in with his by accident, guess I'll forgive him :lol: 
Off to start the grill, having chicken tenders with fresh corn on the cob and a side salad of fresh veggies from my garden! 
Sam, I'll look for that orange dressing on my next trip to the grocery!! 
Group hug to all ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Dreamweaver! SO SO happy to hear your good news! I've been thinking of you and wondering; watching posts, etc,. and now I can breathe a big sigh of relief! I know you're going to do everything you need to do to promote a fast healing.

And - the salad sounds wonderful. I think I will try it but without the sodium hit. I'm wondering if I can get away with just the noodles, for the crunch aspect. (This is making me hungry just thinking about it.) The dried cherries sound good too. Guess I'll have to try it soon.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Linday, I have never eaten instant noodles so appreciate the link you gave to us. Good information there. Thank you.


----------



## Grandma Jan

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll post a picture of the vest when it gets steamed and blocked. It's looking pretty rough right now. Care to venture a guess as to what this blob is?


Don't know what this is, but I love the colors. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Grandma Jan

Sorlenna said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! 5lbs. 14oz. is about average in our family (we tend to have early babies.) Our little one is up to 3lbs 5.5oz. I got so tired of "baby yarn" that I went out and bought the reddest yarn I could find for a cocoon and hat! I hope you get to go see Raina SOON!!! Paula
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually a little bigger than her brother (he was 5 lb. 10 oz.) and her mom (my DD) was only 4 lb. 14 oz. at birth. The rest of my babies were bigger, thankfully. So glad to hear how yours is progressing, too--they just grow like weeds once they get going, don't they?
Click to expand...

How exciting for you! Can't wait till you have pictures to share.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).
Click to expand...

Here is the link to the Chocolate & Peanut Butter Ribbon Dessert at the Kraft Foods site- I used chocolate syrup instead of melting the chocolate!!! Anything to make it faster and easier!!
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-ribbon-75145.aspx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, 27 pages already and have not even had this party going for 24 hrs as yet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love all the recipes, some I can make and serve, some I can enjoy also  As for the gluten free, just makes sense to me, I don't have recipes that are necessarily for a gluten free diet, but I know some that I use are free of all glutens. (I'm so confused) :shock:
> I am not sure who posted about the Copper Pennies, that has to be my all time favorite way to have carrots, soooo yummy! I may have to dig that recipe out and make some soon!
> My DS is coming to visit, should be in here around 4 am (works till midnight), his car a/c unit is on the fritz and waiting for a part before it will be fixed, so he will drive during the cool hours. Not sure how long he will be here, but know I'll be loving every minute of his visit. I stopped by the grocery and picked up several bags of non-perishables that he can take home and stock his pantry. I found a local place that has dry ice on the weekends so I hope to empty part of my freezer out and send home with him also. Ya know a Mom has to make sure her kids have plenty to eat ;-)
> Went to see my doctor this morning, she gave me the news that I was hoping to hear, the tests on the lump in my calf was negative, so I've been on a high cloud with that news!! That is how the cancer first started with my Brother and 2 of my cousins, so this is a huge relief. She will remove the lumps in a day surgery next week! My blood count is staying up so now I only have to go in every 2 weeks and hopefully can push that to once a month soon!!
> DS is supposed to bring my camera cable when he comes, so hopefully I can start posting some pictures soon! He says it got mixed in with his by accident, guess I'll forgive him :lol:
> Off to start the grill, having chicken tenders with fresh corn on the cob and a side salad of fresh veggies from my garden!
> Sam, I'll look for that orange dressing on my next trip to the grocery!!
> Group hug to all ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great News!!!! So glad to hear- have a wonderful visit with your DS - I'm sure he will be stocked up with food and love when he leaves- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Grandma Jan

Joe P said:


> I am so happy y'all are here on the new Tea Party. I love this quote: "It was so hot I was dragging my knuckles on the pavement." What a picture, love that. he he. You people kill me with your comments. It is a thrill to hear of all your lives and trial and tribulations like I have and we have a common thread and that thread is caring for one another. How very special.
> 
> Emotions are very strong in most of us and they are vivid here. It is great to me.
> 
> Hi Joe - I remember growing up in Texas - my mom wouldn't let us play outside between noon and 3:00 pm during the summer months because it was just too hot.
> 
> I enjoyed your post. I learned a lot about you and it's always fun to begin new friendships.
> 
> I am washing the outside of the house down as it is so dirty from all the big pecan trees sheading all these years. I love getting in the gardens but at 96 degrees and humid it is not too easy but the huge trees block a lot of the heat out with their shade. Thank God.
> 
> I am making Christmas stockings for the family and friends again. It takes a week to make one. I have 10 or so to make and I will be busy. he he. I bet I have made with this batch 25 of them over the years. I should go in the business. That would ruin making them I think as I love it and don't want to make it commercial.
> 
> I planted my new tomato plants for the fall today and they are a bit limp and hopefully will thrive. We will see.
> 
> I cut the mums all down to the ground as they will grow up and bloom again in the fall here in Texas as they bloom twice every year. We are blessed with two seasons for them, and I love that. I will plant the seeds for veggies in small containers to get them started for the fall garden to harvest in October or November.
> 
> Many of my small little plants dried up as I was so sick I could not get out there to water sooooooooooo, I planted new plants in to have color for the rest of the summer in my some of my pots.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I so happy for your results and I am sure your family are so relieved as well. hang in there girl and keep with us with you great comments on the party circuit here. he he. take care kids, I am off to bed to read my new paperbook I bought for myself last week when I had to wait for my chicken pox shot. joe p


----------



## Grandma Jan

Grandma Jan said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy y'all are here on the new Tea Party. I love this quote: "It was so hot I was dragging my knuckles on the pavement." What a picture, love that. he he. You people kill me with your comments. It is a thrill to hear of all your lives and trial and tribulations like I have and we have a common thread and that thread is caring for one another. How very special.
> 
> Emotions are very strong in most of us and they are vivid here. It is great to me.
> 
> Hi Joe - I remember growing up in Texas - my mom wouldn't let us play outside between noon and 3:00 pm during the summer months because it was just too hot.
> 
> I enjoyed your post. I learned a lot about you and it's always fun to begin new friendships.
> 
> I am washing the outside of the house down as it is so dirty from all the big pecan trees sheading all these years. I love getting in the gardens but at 96 degrees and humid it is not too easy but the huge trees block a lot of the heat out with their shade. Thank God.
> 
> I am making Christmas stockings for the family and friends again. It takes a week to make one. I have 10 or so to make and I will be busy. he he. I bet I have made with this batch 25 of them over the years. I should go in the business. That would ruin making them I think as I love it and don't want to make it commercial.
> 
> I planted my new tomato plants for the fall today and they are a bit limp and hopefully will thrive. We will see.
> 
> I cut the mums all down to the ground as they will grow up and bloom again in the fall here in Texas as they bloom twice every year. We are blessed with two seasons for them, and I love that. I will plant the seeds for veggies in small containers to get them started for the fall garden to harvest in October or November.
> 
> Many of my small little plants dried up as I was so sick I could not get out there to water sooooooooooo, I planted new plants in to have color for the rest of the summer in my some of my pots.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I so happy for your results and I am sure your family are so relieved as well. hang in there girl and keep with us with you great comments on the party circuit here. he he. take care kids, I am off to bed to read my new paperbook I bought for myself last week when I had to wait for my chicken pox shot. joe p
Click to expand...

Well, I'm not sure how I did that but it was an error to put my response in the middle of your post. So here's another try:

Hi Joe - I remember growing up in Texas - my mom wouldn't let us play outside between noon and 3:00 pm during the summer months because it was just too hot.

I enjoyed your post. I learned a lot about you and it's always fun to begin new friendships.


----------



## jheiens

[ This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.[/quote]

Before too many get any hackles up, please look at what 5mmdpns actually posted. As I understand her statment, many people may claim gluten intolerance who may not have actually received a diagnosis from a physician. That is all she said (see above quote).

I don't know if 5mm or Sorlenna is correct about pre-packaging prep, but this is what 5mmdpns actually wrote.

Joy


----------



## DollieD

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Quick healing to you, Carol!


----------



## skinny minnie

Thats right. Live in Glenorchy which is about 10 mins from Hobart. I watched the footy game on tele last night and knit body and leg of baby bear before crashing. I think the cold air did a lot of good. Slept like a log and for the first that i can remember actually slept in., 8.30. normaly up around 5.30 - 6.00.


----------



## RookieRetiree

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P - continue to take care of yourself...this heat is awful to be out in for any length of time. I love the knuckle dragging mental picture also!! We lost our last chestnut tree this year due to too much trauma of lightning, heat, drought, too wet, etc. We need to find a new tree to replace it - we only have one big maple left in our back yard and need more shade trees---any ideas? I found some ornamental pear trees that I like - will provide pretty blooms and perfume, but not some much shade. I can't decide.. what pattern do you use for Christmas stockings? I want to make 4 this year, but I think it may take me a month for each instead of a week...guess I'd better get started. I'd love to see a picture of yours!! I'll bet they're beautiful--definitely made with a lot of love and care.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are still on the market, but do steer clear of Bradford pears. They don't last well and our shade tree commission has gradually been replacing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know - they are still selling them here. The ones we're looking at are the Aristocrat Pear Trees http://www.itrees.com/categories/ornamental-trees/aristocrat-ornamental-pear.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This looks gorgeous. I love the red in the fall. I'm off the Commission so don't have to worry about this kind of thing. I wonder if it's not suitable in this area because it looks like it would be a good street tree. I'll need to look some more. Its columnar habit would be good for some locations.
Click to expand...

http://www.arborday.org/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?id=155

There's another pear - Chanticleer - that is equally gorgeous, but even more columnar. I'll be checking out both pear types and the Chinese Pistachio...we're replacing a chestnut tree that just was too traumatized by the recent weather---we need to take it out before it topples during a future storm. I want something that will provide some shade, but want to have some pretty colors and perfume too. I'll keep you posted----thanks for all the suggestions; I'm operating with no personal knowledge or expertise---the internet is fantastic for research.


----------



## skinny minnie

darowil said:


> mrsdroof said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Oma too..there were so many significant females in the family..blended families etc, that I took that name. My great grandmother was German, so it has some link.
> 
> It is school holiday time here, so GD number 2 stayed with us this past week as DIL works full time now and DS is working interstate at the moment. We had a lovely time choosing wool which was for my birthday gift from April. [We were away in Europe at the time.] Of course , as there were sales I took advantage and added to my stash,
> 
> It was a very cold start to the day here. The bird bath water was frozen. Now it's sunny so I will find a warm and sheltered spot where I can eat lunch, get some Vitamin D and then knit. After 3 girls there is a baby boy on the way, so I have bought blue wool.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome haven't seen you on KP for a while- it was your avatar that got my attention. Will we see you Thursday? My list has escaped on my messy desk, but don't think I heard from you.
> 
> Listening to the footy- looks like a thrashing for Port Power is in the offing. Cricket going very badly.
Click to expand...

Adelaide are going really well think they may go close to the final


----------



## RookieRetiree

Needleme said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are almost completed in the patio area with all the pots rearranged and place in good spots and all the the seeds are planted for the fall garden. We plant the winter garden in late November. So, we have 3 gardens a year here if you work it right. Crawford lettuce is the winter garden thing here big time.
> 
> I will pick Mother up and go to New Braunfels and do some shopping and get some non gluten bread etc.
> 
> Someone mentioned earlier "What is the big deal about Non Gluten?" Wellllllllllllllll I can tell you if you have Celiac disease you can not and I repeat can not have gluten. There are more cases being found out more every day. Also if you have any digestion issues particularly in the intestines with pain many times the gluten and or caught food is the culprit. I have that from my gasterintologist and he ain't no slouch. he he. If someone is doing it as a "fad" as was mentioned before that is totally unbelievable to me because gluten holds the stuff together and who would want their bread to fall apart because it is the fashion.
> 
> I suppose somebody better enlighten me. I am just a southern Texan now and maybe not in the know but I believe my dr. but I still have to find out for sure what has been bothering me but after all the many blood tests and the ct scans done last week maybe we will have some answers as I was violently ill for weeks and this has happened many times in my life in the last 10 years. Maybe it is still just old age but my body has always been very healthy and I am 69 and an active man. Beats me.
> 
> I am a little sensitive about the comments and it is nothing against anyone but there those of us suffering crazy supposedly with gluten issues. It ain't no fad to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you, my friend-- you have been through a lot!
Click to expand...

You're absolutely correct - we need to be all inclusive in our sharing; it's not a matter of preference, it's a matter of health! I do a lot of cooking for family and friends and it's very usual to have guests with peanut, gluten or lactose intolerances---celiac disease is becoming diagnosed earlier and more often these days both in the young and older.....it is nasty when it flares. Thankfully, there are a lot of ready made products and many blogs and websites with wonderful gluten free ideas.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne818 said:


> Rookie and thecrowrace, a Very Happy Birthday!!!!!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day and my joy and happiness be with you and yours always! :-D


Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes from the KP friends. I've had a wonderful day.

I spent quite a bit of the day designing a new afghan. I bought 5 skeins of denim and 2 skeins of saddle brown of Araucania yarn that were hand painted in Chile...100% cotton from the Ulmo tree. I found it at Tuesday Morning and loved that it was a soft cotton. I started with the "pick a square" pattern and then found crocheted appliques to put into the purl squares. The colors reminded me of blue jeans and my brother and family are redoing their home in Houston and are furnishing it "cowboy chic" (can't wait to see what that means) The main color is the blue with the brown separating the rows. Then in the purled squares, there will be a cowboy boot applique, a Texas Star applique, an armadillo, a cactus, a longhorn, Texas Flag, a truck, a cowboy hat, and maybe a pecan tree (they live on Pecan Creek Drive). I'm going to keep going until I start to run out of yarn so I don't know yet how many appliques I'll need. The pattern calls for an I-cord edging around the entire afghan so that should finish it off nicely. It's going to take me forever so I'm glad the rennovation is going to take a long long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne818 said:


> !!
> Group hug to all ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne - if you don't find your copper pennies carrot recipe, let me know and I'll see if I can find mine....I think I'll find it anyway; I'm sure others will like it.

That's such great news....I'm sure you are greatly relieved. Good luck with the surgery and recovery. I'm always loading the kids up with food---know what you mean.


----------



## skinny minnie

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry for your discomfort in the cold but sounds like you had a great time at the football game. We've had so much heat these past few days - record breaking temperatures over 100 F degrees....the thermometers normally tip a bit over 90 degrees in late July and August so heat this high this early is awful. But, your posting made me think of December, January and February when we will be again running for the soup and grilled cheese sandwiches and electric blankets!! Lets us know that "this too will pass" -- and we'll be complaining about the cold soon.
> 
> Stay warm to you and stay cool to all those who have been having the same hot weather as Chicago area.


The cold certainly lets you know you are alive. One benefit i guess, i slept like a log and even slept in this morning. Very rare event. Its sunday the 8th 10.am here. Was very cold and foggy earlier seems that today will be a better day.


----------



## debra rochner

I use the slaw mix and don't put the crunched up Ramen noodles, nuts and seed until ready to serve. This makes for crunchier salad. I have added 2 tablespoons of soy sauce and cut out the Ramen seasoning packet to the dressing for a oriental touch. Like you I could eat this every day. We call it Chinese coleslaw.


----------



## BarbaraSD

I'm late making it to the tea party so Fried Chicken Day is no doubt over but wanted to add my favorite chicken recipe. Super simple for those that live near a KFC.

Get purse. Drive to KFC (Kentucky Friend Chicken). Select what i want--always order the coleslaw, mashed potatoes and gravy, and either the original chicken or grilled chicken. Drive home. Put plates on table and everyone dives in. With the heat everyone is enduring can't make a dinner any more simpl-er.


----------



## debra rochner

In southern Indiana it was 107 degrees today, the highest since 1936. Too hot to knit or spin! Tomorrow is suppose to be better. : )


----------



## skinny minnie

thewren said:


> skinnyminnie - it sounds so funny hearing you are trying to get warm when here in the midwest of the usa we are sweltering in some of the hottest weather in recorded history. soon it will be your turn to swelter and we will be thawing out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back in from football, boy is it cold. We parked our car at a given venue and took a bus provided by the visiting football team, North Melbourne. It took hour and half to get back to car because of traffic. Normally would take 20 mins. flew in the door and had a pkt soup to thaw out and toasted ham cheese sandwich.Now trying have electric wrap on my feet trying to thaw them out
Click to expand...

Ah what with age and no flesh on the bones i do feel the cold. I even wear jumpers in heat waves.


----------



## Kat Grau

The recipe sounds great and going to try it and test it out as I now live in a new neighborhood where we have neighborhood people who just drop in so recipes like these are easy to keep as many get-togethers. For those who don't like brocolli, zuchinni might work in it's place. Just an idea! Thanks Sam for this recipe!


----------



## StellaK

I need to check in this week. Our temp in Boise, Idaho is 100 F. It is not unusual for us to have temps at 100 or above. this is the first time so far this summer. We are to have 100+ through this week until the 14 of July. I have AC and basically stay home when it is so hot. We have very low humidity so that makes the heat a little more bearable.
Congratulations on the new granddaughter and the granddaughter who is now large enough to go home. Health and best wishes to all who ill or dealing with grief. And happy birthday to July people


----------



## pammie1234

I spent quite a bit of the day designing a new afghan. I bought 5 skeins of denim and 2 skeins of saddle brown of Araucania yarn that were hand painted in Chile...100% cotton from the Ulmo tree. I found it at Tuesday Morning and loved that it was a soft cotton. I started with the "pick a square" pattern and then found crocheted appliques to put into the purl squares. The colors reminded me of blue jeans and my brother and family are redoing their home in Houston and are furnishing it "cowboy chic" (can't wait to see what that means) The main color is the blue with the brown separating the rows. Then in the purled squares, there will be a cowboy boot applique, a Texas Star applique, an armadillo, a cactus, a longhorn, Texas Flag, a truck, a cowboy hat, and maybe a pecan tree (they live on Pecan Creek Drive). I'm going to keep going until I start to run out of yarn so I don't know yet how many appliques I'll need. The pattern calls for an I-cord edging around the entire afghan so that should finish it off nicely. It's going to take me forever so I'm glad the rennovation is going to take a long long time.[/quote]

Happy Belated Birthday! I guess it is still your birthday, but I'm just a little late posting. I am also interested in where you got your afghan pattern or is it one you have designed? It sounds really cute! I haven't read all of the posts, so if you have already posted the info, you don't need to repost!


----------



## wannabear

I have the copper pennies recipe too, in a church lady cookbook. Do you all know what I'm talking about? Anyway I've looked at that recipe for years but never made them. I don't adore carrots but I know it would be good to eat some. Since I've read several testimonials here I'll give them a try.


----------



## pammie1234

On the subject of carrots, have I missed the carrot hot dog? I thought I had checked every page, but that doesn't mean I didn't miss one! I don't know if I will ever make it, but as I have decided that I need to quit procrastinating and eat healthier, that just might make the menu! Worked on my budget last night, and not good! I need to spend more time and really see how I can cut my expenses. If I don't, I won't be able to buy any more yarn!


----------



## wannabear

I don't think I've seen the recipe for carrot dogs either. If we just missed it, somebody please help us out! We're a chatty bunch today, lots of pages!


----------



## jmai5421

AZ Sticks said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Great News - Enjoy your Lily!!! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

Great news, enjoy that granddaughter. Lucky you to live so close.
Ours live in AZ and we live in MN. I feel blessed to have them for 2 1/2 weeks out of their summer. We have them now up North. We will be leaving Mon for a week in southern MN and then Sat my DH flies them home. I need some time to rest but soon will miss them again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's the Copper Pennies recipe - and yes, it was included in our Church group's cookbook fundraiser...the book has to be over 25 years old now.

Copper Pennies
2 lbs. carrots
1 Cup chopped onion
1/2 Cup chopped bell pepper

Dressing: 1 can tomato soup
1/2 Cup sugar
1/3 Cup each: Oil and Vinegar (I use Canola oil & Apple Cider vinegar)

Slice carrots into coins (if you have one of those fancy mandolins that cuts them with ridges, that makes the dish very fancy). Cook the carrots until fork tender. Drain and cool. Add onions and bell pepper to the carrots and let them set aside. Over medium heat, make the dressing in a pot big enough for everything - once soup is dissovled, then add carrots, onions and peppers. Don't cook any further; just set aside until cool. Refrigerate overnight. Can be served hot or cold. I like them slightly warm and served on top of lettuce. The cooked carrots keep well in the refrigerator so it's a great make ahead dish. I just noticed that below this recipe is one called Marinated Sweet and Sour Carrots that is neartly identical, but the dressing also includes salt, sugar, and Worchestershire sauce and the carrots aren't cooked quite as tender, but left more crisp.


----------



## pammie1234

I am also interested in where you got your afghan pattern or is it one you have designed? It sounds really cute! I haven't read all of the posts, so if you have already posted the info, you don't need to repost![/quote]

Just reread your post and I see you have designed it. I can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## KatyNora

wannabear said:


> I don't think I've seen the recipe for carrot dogs either. If we just missed it, somebody please help us out! We're a chatty bunch today, lots of pages!


Here's the link for the carrot dogs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93708-19.html#1766470 Daralene posted it back on page 19.


----------



## Edith M

It is almost 10pm here in Carlisle, Pennsylvania and I am disgusted with myself. I was sure I knew where the Mock crab receipe was. It has run away and is in hiding. I will see my friend Linda in church tomorrow and see if she still has it. I even bought the Zucchinni because I was goimg to make it for tonight's supper. I hate getting old.

The official tempersture was 101 but our thermometer here at home went to 109.7 and I am whining. So I guess I will go to bed. Sorry to disapoint, it really is a good receipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Edith M said:


> It is almost 10pm here in Carlisle, Pennsylvania and I am disgusted with myself. I was sure I knew where the Mock crab receipe was. It has run away and is in hiding. I will see my friend Linda in church tomorrow and see if she still has it. I even bought the Zucchinni because I was goimg to make it for tonight's supper. I hate getting old.
> 
> The official tempersture was 101 but our thermometer here at home went to 109.7 and I am whining. So I guess I will go to bed. Sorry to disapoint, it really is a good receipe.


I got a funny visual image of a crab walking sideways away with your faux crab cake recipe!! I'm sure it will show up when you least expect it.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the Copper Pennies recipe - and yes, it was included in our Church group's cookbook fundraiser...the book has to be over 25 years old now.
> 
> Copper Pennies
> 2 lbs. carrots
> 1 Cup chopped onion
> 1/2 Cup chopped bell pepper
> 
> Dressing: 1 can tomato soup
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 1/3 Cup each: Oil and Vinegar (I use Canola oil & Apple Cider vinegar)
> 
> Slice carrots into coins (if you have one of those fancy mandolins that cuts them with ridges, that makes the dish very fancy). Cook the carrots until fork tender. Drain and cool. Add onions and bell pepper to the carrots and let them set aside. Over medium heat, make the dressing in a pot big enough for everything - once soup is dissovled, then add carrots, onions and peppers. Don't cook any further; just set aside until cool. Refrigerate overnight. Can be served hot or cold. I like them slightly warm and served on top of lettuce. The cooked carrots keep well in the refrigerator so it's a great make ahead dish. I just noticed that below this recipe is one called Marinated Sweet and Sour Carrots that is neartly identical, but the dressing also includes salt, sugar, and Worchestershire sauce and the carrots aren't cooked quite as tender, but left more crisp.


Thank you Rookie!!! I have a list of things I want to make while Daniel is home, not sure if I've ever made this for him, but I know I love it, so will pick up the necessaries tomorrow and get them in the fridge!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Myfanwy, thank you for your post, I am so very happy to know you, I'm sure if we were to ever be fortunate to meet we would be fast friends in person as well. Tis your Birthday month, as my friend Cindi celebrates her birthday the entire month of May, you should as well ;-) So Happy Birthday Month my friend, may every day be special and full of warmth and happiness.


Thank you Marianne, I like the idea of celebrating all month!


----------



## pammie1234

Edith, don't worry about losing things. I read page 19 and missed the carrot dog recipe. Then when I read Rookie Retiree's post, I thought I had missed the mock crab cakes! Maybe we just have too much creative things going on in our brains! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Lurker 2

skinny minnie said:


> Thats right. Live in Glenorchy which is about 10 mins from Hobart. I watched the footy game on tele last night and knit body and leg of baby bear before crashing. I think the cold air did a lot of good. Slept like a log and for the first that i can remember actually slept in., 8.30. normaly up around 5.30 - 6.00.


Glenorchy over here is right in the middle of 'Lord of the Rings' filming country! on the edge of Lake Wakatipu, in the South Island.
we were down to .1 C last night- but we have a beautiful day. Forecast for rain again by Wednesday.


----------



## kiwigirl

Myfanwy, my problem is keeping warm to. Can't ever remember Auckland getting down to one degree. Where abouts in The Big City are you? I'm out West. I like your recipe the wren. I can eat that as It is Gluten Free. It's a bummer being Glute Intolerant. Will try your recipe soon.


----------



## kiwigirl

Great recipe. I will try it soon. I am having trouble keeping warm to myfanwy. Can't ever remember Auckland getting as low as one degree at night. Where in The Big Little City do you live. I am out West.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I've just finished the shawl...with 4 yards of yarn left! That's cutting it close! But it should block out to a nice shoulder shawl size.

DD says Little Girl doesn't like hats--I told her that's because she doesn't have one knitted by Oma yet (they go in the mail Monday and the boy hats get donated now since they're too small for her brother now). I'll make him something else. 

And now I'm off to bed.


----------



## margewhaples

Missed getting on on Fri. and spent most of the day catching up on all the posts. Congratulations to Sorlenna. Also to myfanwy and dreamweaver: what better news. The fungus although difficult to treat and has a poss of recurrence. I think the chemo is the probable culprit although certain steroidal inhalers if used improperly have been known to colonize the pharyx which leads to the bronchi and that being the ideal growth medium for fungus is also a possibility. I would in the future wear masks when gardening as you may be one of those who are suseptible as I am. I guard all the time against fungal invasion and have had problems in several sites.
I wish the very best for you as you now seem to be on the right tract. 
Thanks Sam: for your efforts and time to keep us in the KpTp
I love it and all the friends that I have met here. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, 27 pages already and have not even had this party going for 24 hrs as yet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love all the recipes, some I can make and serve, some I can enjoy also  As for the gluten free, just makes sense to me, I don't have recipes that are necessarily for a gluten free diet, but I know some that I use are free of all glutens. (I'm so confused) :shock:
> I am not sure who posted about the Copper Pennies, that has to be my all time favorite way to have carrots, soooo yummy! I may have to dig that recipe out and make some soon!
> My DS is coming to visit, should be in here around 4 am (works till midnight), his car a/c unit is on the fritz and waiting for a part before it will be fixed, so he will drive during the cool hours. Not sure how long he will be here, but know I'll be loving every minute of his visit. I stopped by the grocery and picked up several bags of non-perishables that he can take home and stock his pantry. I found a local place that has dry ice on the weekends so I hope to empty part of my freezer out and send home with him also. Ya know a Mom has to make sure her kids have plenty to eat ;-)
> Went to see my doctor this morning, she gave me the news that I was hoping to hear, the tests on the lump in my calf was negative, so I've been on a high cloud with that news!! That is how the cancer first started with my Brother and 2 of my cousins, so this is a huge relief. She will remove the lumps in a day surgery next week! My blood count is staying up so now I only have to go in every 2 weeks and hopefully can push that to once a month soon!!
> DS is supposed to bring my camera cable when he comes, so hopefully I can start posting some pictures soon! He says it got mixed in with his by accident, guess I'll forgive him :lol:
> Off to start the grill, having chicken tenders with fresh corn on the cob and a side salad of fresh veggies from my garden!
> Sam, I'll look for that orange dressing on my next trip to the grocery!!
> Group hug to all ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Such good news about your health-- I am delighted to hear it and charmed by your description of providing food for your son-- isn't that always the case?! I adore providing food for my kids, even when it's difficult for my budget. They are so grateful and loving-- I get a kiss on the cheek before they leave the house and they thank me for every single meal. I love that!


----------



## DorisT

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


So happy for you and the Mom and Dad!


----------



## carol's gifts

thecrowrace said:


> Congrats on you new granddaughter. It's my birthday today also. I love her name, please post pictures ASAP.


Happy Birthday to you--Happy Birhtday to you -Happy Birhday to dear Thecrowrace friend Happy bithday to you.


----------



## CaroleJS

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already my birthday somewhere!! I never knew it was also chocolate day....man, I've missed out on a lot of chocolate on my birthday for all of these years...I need to get busy to catch up--I think the Snickers bar in the refrigerator is calling my name!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: And may the happiest of birthdays be yours! Snickers is my favorite candy bar.
Click to expand...

Have you tried the peanut butter snickers? My grandson and I did the other day. They are great for the peanut butter lovers. Peanut butter and chocolate, YUMMMMM.


----------



## CaroleJS

Poledra65 said:


> Love the picture Myfanwy, I love castles of any sort.
> 
> Flockie, hopes for your brother to find a better position soon.
> 
> Joe, it sounds like you are doing heaps better, hope it continues.
> 
> Rookie Retirie, Happy Birthday!!!! And Happy Chocolate Day!! 2 wonderful events on the same day!!!
> 
> I think I've covered everyone, if not, I didn't mean to miss you, I'll make it up to you tomorrow, brain not functioning on all cylinders, primed my step mothers walls earlier and that stuff is toxic I think. lol
> 
> Well, I'm heading to bed I think, it's 1116pm here and the dogs will have me up at the crack of dawn if they have their way. I fool them every now and then and go back to bed, they seem to think that means they get a second breakfast though when I get back up, nothing like disappointed pups. lol...
> 
> Night all, hugs.


http://www.thecastle.ca/craigdarroch-castle-plan-your-visit.php#self_guided_tours

This is a beautiful castle in Victoria B.C. I have been fortunate to have been able to tour this one. It is a fantastic place to see. My oldest son was in Victoria B.C. for a week on his Navy ship. My daughter and I drove up there to see him and the sites. It was a WONDERFUL time there.


----------



## Lurker 2

kiwigirl said:


> Myfanwy, my problem is keeping warm to. Can't ever remember Auckland getting down to one degree. Where abouts in The Big City are you? I'm out West. I like your recipe the wren. I can eat that as It is Gluten Free. It's a bummer being Glute Intolerant. Will try your recipe soon.


I am down South- Manurewa, years ago I lived in Titirangi, my Dad used to live in Glendene, but he died 2010. I had mis-placed my hot water bottle- thank goodness I found it before last night! My neighbour is coeliac, and has various other intolerances- I made some muffins for her, but they toughened badly when frozen. The quiche I made has become one of her favourites, especially when her oldies come over from Thames!


----------



## Lurker 2

CaroleJS said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the picture Myfanwy, I love castles of any sort.
> 
> Flockie, hopes for your brother to find a better position soon.
> 
> Joe, it sounds like you are doing heaps better, hope it continues.
> 
> Rookie Retirie, Happy Birthday!!!! And Happy Chocolate Day!! 2 wonderful events on the same day!!!
> 
> I think I've covered everyone, if not, I didn't mean to miss you, I'll make it up to you tomorrow, brain not functioning on all cylinders, primed my step mothers walls earlier and that stuff is toxic I think. lol
> 
> Well, I'm heading to bed I think, it's 1116pm here and the dogs will have me up at the crack of dawn if they have their way. I fool them every now and then and go back to bed, they seem to think that means they get a second breakfast though when I get back up, nothing like disappointed pups. lol...
> 
> Night all, hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecastle.ca/craigdarroch-castle-plan-your-visit.php#self_guided_tours
> 
> This is a beautiful castle in Victoria B.C. I have been fortunate to have been able to tour this one. It is a fantastic place to see. My oldest son was in Victoria B.C. for a week on his Navy ship. My daughter and I drove up there to see him and the sites. It was a WONDERFUL time there.
Click to expand...

What an amazing old building, your imagination could run wild!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Missed getting on on Fri. and spent most of the day catching up on all the posts. Congratulations to Sorlenna. Also to myfanwy and dreamweaver: what better news. The fungus although difficult to treat and has a poss of recurrence. I think the chemo is the probable culprit although certain steroidal inhalers if used improperly have been known to colonize the pharyx which leads to the bronchi and that being the ideal growth medium for fungus is also a possibility. I would in the future wear masks when gardening as you may be one of those who are suseptible as I am. I guard all the time against fungal invasion and have had problems in several sites.
> I wish the very best for you as you now seem to be on the right tract.
> Thanks Sam: for your efforts and time to keep us in the KpTp
> I love it and all the friends that I have met here. Marlark Marge.


it was a relief when they ruled out the C word. Hope you are not still falling asleep on the computer!


----------



## rosaposa13

Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.

I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


----------



## Strawberry4u

Dreamweaver, Love the jacket. I'm working on baby outfits and trying to find things that are quick a cute. DH Nieces baby girl is due this month so the crunch is on. With my back problems getting severe on me then going to PT for 2 and a half months put me way behind. A few of the exercises messed up my Rotor cuff so I could only work a little at a time. I'll post my finished products. If you know of any lovely free baby dress outfits I would really be thankful for the help.

Have a great evening my dear friends. and chat tomorrow.


----------



## Needleme

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family. I lost my dad to pancreatic cancer 35 years ago when I was 16. My mom had a bout of serious colon cancer two years ago, but now she is much better, thank God. I know it is really hard to lose a parent. I am sure the memorial will be lovely.


----------



## Strawberry4u

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


Dear Rosaposa13,
I'm terribly sorry to about the passing of your DM. My heart goes out to you and your family. Take care and feel free to instant message me if you want to it might make you feel better. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. Sharon


----------



## darowil

RookieRetireeMy daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That said:


> I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last, especially cream cheese icing (our generic term for frosting).
> Imagine having them all at once where you ever tempted to have one party for all three of you? My husband is a twin and their sister is exactly 4 years younger so they always shared a birthday (probably just as well or my MIL would probably have geven them all a party on the others birthday. She wanted to give my girls a present on the others birthday because the poor things would be left out. I told her they needed to learn that sometimes someone else gets things don't get, and that it takes away from the others birthday if the other one is treated the same. Clearly when all 3 share a birthday that is a different situation (I had two siblings with birthdays 1 day apart. We used to have one party, but they got their presents on the actual birthday.)
> Noticed terrible spelling so have edited it!


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


Fantastic!


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, 27 pages already and have not even had this party going for 24 hrs as yet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love all the recipes, some I can make and serve, some I can enjoy also  As for the gluten free, just makes sense to me, I don't have recipes that are necessarily for a gluten free diet, but I know some that I use are free of all glutens. (I'm so confused) :shock:
> I am not sure who posted about the Copper Pennies, that has to be my all time favorite way to have carrots, soooo yummy! I may have to dig that recipe out and make some soon!
> My DS is coming to visit, should be in here around 4 am (works till midnight), his car a/c unit is on the fritz and waiting for a part before it will be fixed, so he will drive during the cool hours. Not sure how long he will be here, but know I'll be loving every minute of his visit. I stopped by the grocery and picked up several bags of non-perishables that he can take home and stock his pantry. I found a local place that has dry ice on the weekends so I hope to empty part of my freezer out and send home with him also. Ya know a Mom has to make sure her kids have plenty to eat ;-)
> Went to see my doctor this morning, she gave me the news that I was hoping to hear, the tests on the lump in my calf was negative, so I've been on a high cloud with that news!! That is how the cancer first started with my Brother and 2 of my cousins, so this is a huge relief. She will remove the lumps in a day surgery next week! My blood count is staying up so now I only have to go in every 2 weeks and hopefully can push that to once a month soon!!
> DS is supposed to bring my camera cable when he comes, so hopefully I can start posting some pictures soon! He says it got mixed in with his by accident, guess I'll forgive him :lol:
> Off to start the grill, having chicken tenders with fresh corn on the cob and a side salad of fresh veggies from my garden!
> Sam, I'll look for that orange dressing on my next trip to the grocery!!
> Group hug to all ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news Marianne! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm late making it to the tea party so Fried Chicken Day is no doubt over but wanted to add my favorite chicken recipe. Super simple for those that live near a KFC.
> 
> Get purse. Drive to KFC (Kentucky Friend Chicken). Select what i want--always order the coleslaw, mashed potatoes and gravy, and either the original chicken or grilled chicken. Drive home. Put plates on table and everyone dives in. With the heat everyone is enduring can't make a dinner any more simpl-er.


Like your style! :lol:


----------



## KateB

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


So sorry for your loss. I lost my mum in December, 2009, it is really hard. Take care of yourself.


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> Dreamweaver, Love the jacket. I'm working on baby outfits and trying to find things that are quick a cute. DH Nieces baby girl is due this month so the crunch is on. With my back problems getting severe on me then going to PT for 2 and a half months put me way behind. A few of the exercises messed up my Rotor cuff so I could only work a little at a time. I'll post my finished products. If you know of any lovely free baby dress outfits I would really be thankful for the help.
> 
> Have a great evening my dear friends. and chat tomorrow.


allfreeknitting.com have a couple of nice baby dresses just now.


----------



## darowil

skinny minnie said:


> Adelaide are going really well think they may go close to the final


Yeah Crows should get to the finals and put up a good showing.

My doggies lost today. Looked like being thrashed but fought back so felt better. ANd the team who defeated them are top this year- and it was on their home ground which is very small.
During the breaks between quarters spectators are allowed onto the gorund to kick their own balls etc. A great thing for the kids to do. Well today an adult was trying to get back over the fence after and he reportadly got his leg caught under the fence and broke his leg. They wouldn't move him until the ambulance came to get him so our game was delayed by half an hour. Don't know that the ambulance workers would ever have been cheered by 1,000s before when they arrived on the scene before today! At least I was able to ge tthe heel done without trying to do will watching hte footy (sometimes they don't look the best after doing this!).


----------



## darowil

CaroleJS said:


> This is a beautiful castle in Victoria B.C. I have been fortunate to have been able to tour this one. It is a fantastic place to see. My oldest son was in Victoria B.C. for a week on his Navy ship. My daughter and I drove up there to see him and the sites. It was a WONDERFUL time there.


What an amazing looking building.


----------



## darowil

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


I'm so sorry about your mother. Never easy especially when it is not expected.


----------



## darowil

Well I will say goodbye for this TP. Tomorrow my husband and I are off for a week. Well most of it, I will be returning on Thursday. I had organised a catch up of KPers round Adelaide before my husband told me he was planning to take the week of work so as he will be working on an essay he won't miss me for the day. But i anticipate little email access for the week. Hopefully I will lots of knitting done without the distraction of KP and the TP! 
I have a lot of knitting to get done in the next few weeks. When i decided to put things in the show I thought I had until the end of AUgust. Then a week to organise going away for a few weeks- mainly for my husbands work. Now he has told me that we might be leaving mid-August, and away for most of a week just before at this sisters 60th. So I probably need top be well nigh finished by the end of the first week in August.


----------



## Marianne818

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


Oh Rosaposa, I am sending up prayers of strength for you and yours. I know how hard this is loosing my Dad was one of the hardest times I have ever been through and I really think it was because I wasn't expecting it. Please take care of you for all of us here on the tea party.. 
Holding you in prayer,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Well I will say goodbye for this TP. Tomorrow my husband and I are off for a week. Well most of it, I will be returning on Thursday. I had organised a catch up of KPers round Adelaide before my husband told me he was planning to take the week of work so as he will be working on an essay he won't miss me for the day. But i anticipate little email access for the week. Hopefully I will lots of knitting done without the distraction of KP and the TP!
> I have a lot of knitting to get done in the next few weeks. When i decided to put things in the show I thought I had until the end of AUgust. Then a week to organise going away for a few weeks- mainly for my husbands work. Now he has told me that we might be leaving mid-August, and away for most of a week just before at this sisters 60th. So I probably need top be well nigh finished by the end of the first week in August.


Enjoy your time away, the catch up sounds like a wonderful time! Sounds like your needles will be clicking away to get it all done in such a short time! Hurry back to us as we will miss you!! 
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

DS made it in around 3:30 am, he's sleeping in the camper (that way he doesn't wake the household) Will probably be offline the rest of the day and evening, I'm sure when I do sign back on this will probably be up to page 50 or 60, :lol: but I will do my best to catch up with everyone's news! Have a wonderful day/evening/night
Prayers surround each and everyone ..


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my mother 17 yrs ago and I still miss her. Isn't it amazing that even when you're an adult and your remaining parent dies that you feel like an orphan!
> You have my sympathies and prayers.
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed getting on on Fri. and spent most of the day catching up on all the posts. Congratulations to Sorlenna. Also to myfanwy and dreamweaver: what better news. The fungus although difficult to treat and has a poss of recurrence. I think the chemo is the probable culprit although certain steroidal inhalers if used improperly have been known to colonize the pharyx which leads to the bronchi and that being the ideal growth medium for fungus is also a possibility. I would in the future wear masks when gardening as you may be one of those who are suseptible as I am. I guard all the time against fungal invasion and have had problems in several sites.
> I wish the very best for you as you now seem to be on the right tract.
> Thanks Sam: for your efforts and time to keep us in the KpTp
> I love it and all the friends that I have met here. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> it was a relief when they ruled out the C word. Hope you are not still falling asleep on the computer!
Click to expand...

So glad that they ruled out the big C word. It is such a relief to know the diagnosis. I take it that you don't need to worry, so knit on.


----------



## handyandrea

Greetings to everyone, from a very wet Wales. we've been having rain in industrial quantities, the average for the month fell in one night. But at last the sun has peeped through, hope it will last! I've been following tea party for a while now, but haven't really joined in. I feel I know so many of you now, your news, good and not so good, means a lot to me. Myfanwy, do you know the song named after you? I love to hear a male voice choir sing it, and even though I don't speak Welsh, the emotion in it always moves me to tears.


----------



## daralene

wheatlej55 said:


> I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


There are several people at the TP that are allergic to gluten. Guess when you get so many people together that happens. There is a test for it so they know they are allergic. I think the rest of us don't worry about it but the ones who are allergic went through a lot of years of pain before learning what that part of the puzzle was. You are right.... :thumbup: The majority of people don't have a problem  Thank goodness they are now making gluten free products and there are lots of things without gluten for those that suffer. My doctor tested me as I had a lot of problems that go along with gluten intolerance. She was actually surprised that I didn't have a problem with it. :thumbup: I really don't think the ones on here are part of a craze as I know Joe got tested and I'm sure Marge was tested, as was I. It is a tendency for us to go off on crazes though. ;-) You are right there. Well, here's to the regular staff of life and for those who really need it, the gluten-free staff of life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Hi I guess I'm a lurker, I don't mean to be I guess I should spend a little more time on here. Sometimes my emails pile up and I can't read them all and spend time with the ones I really like like this one. My family makes this salad with regular slaw and I think maybe shredded lettuce. I don't know if they let it sit overnight though and I think they put the ramens on just before serving. I just love the salad no matter how they make it!! I could eat it every day too!!! Stay cool everybody in the extreme heat!!


thewren said:


> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

I wish we could mix the two weather patterns together and have just warm weather not so HOT!! I think today is cooler though. Hopefully it will stay for a while. After high 90s and 105 the 80s will feel cool!!!


myfanwy said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem keeping cool down here, my problem is getting warm enough to knit!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

Wow! Thank God no cancer! I hope you make a record recovery!! It sounds very uncomfortable!


----------



## wannabear

June was such a bad month for many here at the Tea Party and I was sincerely hoping for a better July. So far there has been a lot of good news. I am SO glad for those of you whose burdens have been lightened.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well I will say goodbye for this TP. Tomorrow my husband and I are off for a week. Well most of it, I will be returning on Thursday. I had organised a catch up of KPers round Adelaide before my husband told me he was planning to take the week of work so as he will be working on an essay he won't miss me for the day. But i anticipate little email access for the week. Hopefully I will lots of knitting done without the distraction of KP and the TP!
> I have a lot of knitting to get done in the next few weeks. When i decided to put things in the show I thought I had until the end of AUgust. Then a week to organise going away for a few weeks- mainly for my husbands work. Now he has told me that we might be leaving mid-August, and away for most of a week just before at this sisters 60th. So I probably need top be well nigh finished by the end of the first week in August.


Best of luck! for getting things finished in time! and for your travels, sorry we won't be able to hear from you for so long!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I wish we could mix the two weather patterns together and have just warm weather not so HOT!! I think today is cooler though. Hopefully it will stay for a while. After high 90s and 105 the 80s will feel cool!!!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem keeping cool down here, my problem is getting warm enough to knit!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

When I was in Samoa last year, with day time temperatures 30 -31 C, 25 C at night started to feel cool- and have one reaching for the bed covers! I know you're having unusual highs, but it makes me glad I live where I do!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed getting on on Fri. and spent most of the day catching up on all the posts. Congratulations to Sorlenna. Also to myfanwy and dreamweaver: what better news. The fungus although difficult to treat and has a poss of recurrence. I think the chemo is the probable culprit although certain steroidal inhalers if used improperly have been known to colonize the pharyx which leads to the bronchi and that being the ideal growth medium for fungus is also a possibility. I would in the future wear masks when gardening as you may be one of those who are suseptible as I am. I guard all the time against fungal invasion and have had problems in several sites.
> I wish the very best for you as you now seem to be on the right tract.
> Thanks Sam: for your efforts and time to keep us in the KpTp
> I love it and all the friends that I have met here. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> it was a relief when they ruled out the C word. Hope you are not still falling asleep on the computer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad that they ruled out the big C word. It is such a relief to know the diagnosis. I take it that you don't need to worry, so knit on.
Click to expand...

Am so pleased that Dreamweaver came through clear!

And isn't it a delight that Sorlenna has her grand-daughter!

I am presuming Sam is still having computer problems, hope they get it sorted quickly for him!


----------



## RookieRetiree

rosaposa13 said:


> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


My deepest sympathies....it's very tough on everyone when a parent passes away. My prayers and hugs go out to you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2

handyandrea said:


> Greetings to everyone, from a very wet Wales. we've been having rain in industrial quantities, the average for the month fell in one night. But at last the sun has peeped through, hope it will last! I've been following tea party for a while now, but haven't really joined in. I feel I know so many of you now, your news, good and not so good, means a lot to me. Myfanwy, do you know the song named after you? I love to hear a male voice choir sing it, and even though I don't speak Welsh, the emotion in it always moves me to tears.


I can count, only to five- and 8,9,10- get in muddles for 6 and seven! I love the male choirs singing anything, but yes 'Myfanwy' reduces me to tears too! Mum is our Welsh link, and her father, to Merionethshire and Portmadoc. Unfortunately did not manage to include Wales in my travels last year, would have loved to go to Bristol also- but time has caught up with so many that I knew.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil
I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last said:


> My husband is a twin also and my SIL birthday is the same day as theirs. Each of the kids got their own special birthday - not necessarily a party, but something fun. DH and I celebrate with one dinner or night out---we don't normally have sweets around, so when birthdays roll around we have more sugar than usual.


----------



## gracieanne

Sam and Edith M - thanks for the warm welcomes and happy Sunday/Monday to all!

Now I'm going to catch up on the 30 plus pages to hear how all of you are doing today!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my mother 17 yrs ago and I still miss her. Isn't it amazing that even when you're an adult and your remaining parent dies that you feel like an orphan!
> You have my sympathies and prayers.
> JuneK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when all the Aunties and Uncles have died as well!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

handyandrea said:


> Greetings to everyone, from a very wet Wales. we've been having rain in industrial quantities, the average for the month fell in one night. But at last the sun has peeped through, hope it will last! I've been following tea party for a while now, but haven't really joined in. I feel I know so many of you now, your news, good and not so good, means a lot to me. Myfanwy, do you know the song named after you? I love to hear a male voice choir sing it, and even though I don't speak Welsh, the emotion in it always moves me to tears.


Welcome - glad you joined in!!! I'm going to go out to YouTube to see if there's a video out there of Myfanwy's song! We could use some of your rain - it's been over 100 degree fahrenheit these past 5 days so a good soaking would make us all feel better. Glad the sun as peaked out for you. Come back often, we'd love to hear more from and about you....any Welsh recipes to share? We've realized that we like to talk about food almost as much as the yarn arts.


----------



## Joe P

I hope I am spelling your name right "Rosaposa" and I give you my best for your time of mourning for the passing in your life. Our prayers are here for you and just talk to us whatever you feel.

Sometimes we have people who kind of hit below the belt on some of our outlooks but I feel now that is their problem and need to get their own attitude adjustment. Because on the whole these people are kind and would never shoot below the belt to give their opinions that might hurt. These people mostly are not capable of that.

You take care and talk to us and let it out when you want we have all been there sometimes in our own lives and probably will be again. We are a great support group and we don't give negative comments to our friends.

joe p


----------



## RookieRetiree

nittergma said:


> Hi I guess I'm a lurker, I don't mean to be I guess I should spend a little more time on here. Sometimes my emails pile up and I can't read them all and spend time with the ones I really like like this one. My family makes this salad with regular slaw and I think maybe shredded lettuce. I don't know if they let it sit overnight though and I think they put the ramens on just before serving. I just love the salad no matter how they make it!! I could eat it every day too!!! Stay cool everybody in the extreme heat!!
> 
> Glad you joined in - come back often. I love the combination of the crisp slaw with the crunch of the noodles. I make an Asian Peanut slaw that has the sweet sour flavor and the crunch of the peanuts. I'll dig that one out and share also.


----------



## Poledra65

CaroleJS said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the picture Myfanwy, I love castles of any sort.
> 
> Flockie, hopes for your brother to find a better position soon.
> 
> Joe, it sounds like you are doing heaps better, hope it continues.
> 
> Rookie Retirie, Happy Birthday!!!! And Happy Chocolate Day!! 2 wonderful events on the same day!!!
> 
> I think I've covered everyone, if not, I didn't mean to miss you, I'll make it up to you tomorrow, brain not functioning on all cylinders, primed my step mothers walls earlier and that stuff is toxic I think. lol
> 
> Well, I'm heading to bed I think, it's 1116pm here and the dogs will have me up at the crack of dawn if they have their way. I fool them every now and then and go back to bed, they seem to think that means they get a second breakfast though when I get back up, nothing like disappointed pups. lol...
> 
> Night all, hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecastle.ca/craigdarroch-castle-plan-your-visit.php#self_guided_tours
> 
> This is a beautiful castle in Victoria B.C. I have been fortunate to have been able to tour this one. It is a fantastic place to see. My oldest son was in Victoria B.C. for a week on his Navy ship. My daughter and I drove up there to see him and the sites. It was a WONDERFUL time there.
Click to expand...

Ooh, going to have to put that on the vacation list. That staircase is awesome isn't it. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gracieanne said:


> Sam and Edith M - thanks for the warm welcomes and happy Sunday/Monday to all!
> 
> Now I'm going to catch up on the 30 plus pages to hear how all of you are doing today!


Gracianne -Happy Sunday/Monday to you as well....I just finished going through those pages I missed yesterday and those added today. I never did get through all of last week's Tea Party. I'm going to get some general house cleaning done and some knitting and then I'll be back on tonight -- but wanted to say how glad we are for you to join in. Enjoy---there are some great sharings on this week's conversation.


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my mother 17 yrs ago and I still miss her. Isn't it amazing that even when you're an adult and your remaining parent dies that you feel like an orphan!
> You have my sympathies and prayers.
> JuneK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when all the Aunties and Uncles have died as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil that is exactly how I felt when my mother and then 3 years later my father passed away. God gave me strength to carry on and do what was needed. When 3 years later our DS passed away we had to call on all the stength possible.
> Rosaposa my thoughts and prayers are with you.
> Lin x
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


Thoughts and prayers with you, it is certainly a very hard time. 
We are here whenever you need us though.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> My husband is a twin also and my SIL birthday is the same day as theirs. Each of the kids got their own special birthday - not necessarily a party, but something fun. DH and I celebrate with one dinner or night out---we don't normally have sweets around, so when birthdays roll around we have more sugar than usual.


Maybe its more common than I thought! Did he have any other siblings? These three were the only three of Peggy's to survive infancy, though He has two half-sisters from his fathers first marriage.
Clearly I didn't get off yet! About to go to bed now. Tomorrow morning sorting self out and packing before we go. See you all next weekend at the next TP.


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, have a wonderful trip. We'll miss you but see you on the weekend.


----------



## budasha

33 pages already - Wow. 

Belated happy birthday Rookie Retiree and myfanwy.

I've got a lot of reading to do here.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a twin also and my SIL birthday is the same day as theirs. Each of the kids got their own special birthday - not necessarily a party, but something fun. DH and I celebrate with one dinner or night out---we don't normally have sweets around, so when birthdays roll around we have more sugar than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its more common than I thought! Did he have any other siblings? These three were the only three of Peggy's to survive infancy, though He has two half-sisters from his fathers first marriage.
> Clearly I didn't get off yet! About to go to bed now. Tomorrow morning sorting self out and packing before we go. See you all next weekend at the next TP.
Click to expand...

Have a great trip!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's the Asian Peanut Slaw recipe

1/4 cup canola oil
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
2 Tablespoons soy sauce
2 Tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon crushed red chile flakes
2 cups thinly shredded savoy cabbage
2 cups thinly shredded red cabbage
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 cup thinly sliced red bell pepper
1/4 cup sliced green onions
1/2 cup roasted peanuts
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Mix dressing and set aside for flavors to meld together. Combine cabbages, cilantro, pepper, and onions. Add about 1/2 of the dressing and mix - add peanuts and taste. Salt and pepper to taste (since I try to watch the salt, I use low sodium soy sauce and unsalted roasted peanuts--then finish with a low-sodium salt). I use the remaining dressing to add more if the slaw is too dry - or use it as a marinade for chicken or pork or salmon to serve with the slaw. It also works great as a general salad dressing on any salad. If I have it on hand, I also have finely grated fresh ginger into the dressing...Yumm


----------



## Bulldog

Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern. Daralene, I loved the sweet little pm you sent.
Congratualations, Sorlenna. A little girl. That is just wonderful. Glad your daughter and baby are doing well.
Sam, my goodness what a wonderful tp. It will take me a while to catch up. You have been a great host and we all love you for keeping us together.
Dreamweaver, praise the Lord for a fungal infection. So much better daignosis than cancer.
Marianne, I am thrilled about your truck. Obviously, you are seen for the loving, bighearted person you are for someone to do such a thoughtful thing. So very happy for you.
Carol, hang in there. We are all putting our arms around you in our thoughts and our prayers.
I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


----------



## Bulldog

P


Poledra65 said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers with you, it is certainly a very hard time.
> We are here whenever you need us though.
Click to expand...

Poldedra, I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard to say goodbye to our beloved parents. We will see them again someday...right now memories will be held close in our hearts and they are a prayer away. God hold you in his comforting arms now during this devastating loss.


----------



## Bulldog

I am sorry. I meant to address my post to darowil, not poledra. You can tell I am not up to par yet. Maybe I should just lurk till better. Forgive me.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> I am sorry. I meant to address my post to darowil, not poledra. You can tell I am not up to par yet. Maybe I should just lurk till better. Forgive me.


Glad to hear you're on the mend. Please don't lurk...talk to us!
PS It was rosaposa's mum who passed away.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern.I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


Happy Birthday Bulldog!!!! hope your pain subsides and your back heals up very nicely. I know that having rods down your spine is very limiting but not having them is even worse. I did not need the back surgery for myself but elected to wear a back brace for years and years to retrain my back muscles for strength. We do love and care for you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. ...Betty


Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Rosaposa, so very very sorry to hear about your mother's passing. It's a terrible shock when it's sudden, and may you find comfort in the days ahead.



CaroleJS said:


> Have you tried the peanut butter snickers? My grandson and I did the other day. They are great for the peanut butter lovers. Peanut butter and chocolate, YUMMMMM.


I did try it, and though I love peanut butter, it didn't beat the original to my taste (Reese's cups, now...I can plow through a whole bag of those if I'm not careful).

DD and baby should be home today sometime, and I hope to get pictures shortly after that, though I told her to get settled in before she worries too much about that. My parents were away when the baby came--so when they get home, we'll try to work out the logistics of a trip up (I'd go to their house and then my mom would go with me and the youngest DD up to see them--yeah, it's tricky). I think it best if we wait a while until it's cooler, even though I want to go right now. Heh. I've been mulling over the next project--perhaps a sweater for her and brother for fall--shawl needs blocking, too, but at least I got the vacuuming done and cleaned up a potted plant that has gone terribly wrong the past few days (not sure what's wrong with it but repotted it so we'll see). Bub is watching the race.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. ...Betty


Happy birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> I am sorry. I meant to address my post to darowil, not poledra. You can tell I am not up to par yet. Maybe I should just lurk till better. Forgive me.


Don't worry - we all know how hard it is to keep up with what's going on and with whom....I know I have to resort to a pen and paper as I go through the pages and have to backtrack several times to be sure. We're just glad you're here and participating.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver, it is all very highly likely that the fungal infection you have is called candida albacans aka thrush. The steroidal inhalers you use are the culprits for contributing to making the right environment for this to settle in and grow. Most think that the fungal infections are only limited to the mouth when certain inhalers are used, but this is not so. It can infect any airway passage. I always rince out my mouth with a mouthwash just to be on the safe side of not getting a fungal infection in my mouth, but I do have concerns about one settling in anywhere else in my airway passages. Good luck to you with getting this cleared up!! And when you have recovered from this infection, it may lay dormant in your system for a while and come back. *sighs* we all have to be so careful about germs and bugs and diets, etc. but we do have the love and care of the TPers!!!


----------



## Needleme

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern. Daralene, I loved the sweet little pm you sent.
> Congratualations, Sorlenna. A little girl. That is just wonderful. Glad your daughter and baby are doing well.
> Sam, my goodness what a wonderful tp. It will take me a while to catch up. You have been a great host and we all love you for keeping us together.
> Dreamweaver, praise the Lord for a fungal infection. So much better daignosis than cancer.
> Marianne, I am thrilled about your truck. Obviously, you are seen for the loving, bighearted person you are for someone to do such a thoughtful thing. So very happy for you.
> Carol, hang in there. We are all putting our arms around you in our thoughts and our prayers.
> I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


Glad to have you back and I hope you are feeling better each day!


----------



## AZ Sticks

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


So sorry for your loss - My DM left us 2 years ago and it is still hard to believe. She had tried to teach me to crochet my whole life - I always had knit and just never could figure the hook out- but the year before she died we worked at it and I got it!!! and whenever I pick up a hook I think of her. Hold on to all the good memories - my thoughts are with you. Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> 33 pages already - Wow.
> 
> Belated happy birthday Rookie Retiree and myfanwy.
> 
> I've got a lot of reading to do here.


Don't worry dear I have now brought in the 'birthday month', my actual !!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss - My DM left us 2 years ago and it is still hard to believe. She had tried to teach me to crochet my whole life - I always had knit and just never could figure the hook out- but the year before she died we worked at it and I got it!!! and whenever I pick up a hook I think of her. Hold on to all the good memories - my thoughts are with you. Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

And what a lovely way to remember her!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the Asian Peanut Slaw recipe
> 
> 1/4 cup canola oil
> 1/4 cup fresh lime juice
> 2 Tablespoons soy sauce
> 2 Tablespoons sugar
> 1 teaspoon crushed red chile flakes
> 2 cups thinly shredded savoy cabbage
> 2 cups thinly shredded red cabbage
> 1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
> 1/2 cup thinly sliced red bell pepper
> 1/4 cup sliced green onions
> 1/2 cup roasted peanuts
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Mix dressing and set aside for flavors to meld together. Combine cabbages, cilantro, pepper, and onions. Add about 1/2 of the dressing and mix - add peanuts and taste. Salt and pepper to taste (since I try to watch the salt, I use low sodium soy sauce and unsalted roasted peanuts--then finish with a low-sodium salt). I use the remaining dressing to add more if the slaw is too dry - or use it as a marinade for chicken or pork or salmon to serve with the slaw.  It also works great as a general salad dressing on any salad. If I have it on hand, I also have finely grated fresh ginger into the dressing...Yumm


Thank you- I have that one saved.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, Federer has done it again, I felt really sorry for Andy Murray- so clearly disappointed, but gracious in defeat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Shifting boxes and sorting craft magazines the work plan for today- starting to feel this has to be about half way there. Allowing myself some knitting time before setting to work. Monday 9th, nearly 6 a.m., an hour and a half to go to true day light. 

I do hope Sam manages to sort out his computer problems soon! They do have a habit of failing when you most need them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just looked up Myfanwy on YouTube---how beautiful. I think I have to use your name, Myfanwy, since it's inspired a song this beautiful. I don't think this is the best version, but it does give the English translation and the lyrics are so beautiful. I, too, like the deep baritone voice in some of the other versions...just check them all out. I have it playing in the background as I type this...so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

Rookie Retiree! it is a lovely song, I was only able to locate Bryn Terfel singing it recently- on cd from the library- not quite my favourite rendition- I love the massed voices of the male choirs.


----------



## flockie

RookieRetiree said:


> My favorite chicken is "broasted" chicken. It's like fried chicken only done so under pressure so it spends less time in the oil and the meat gets cooked to a very tender state. A special "broaster" is needed so we get ours at a local take out place. It's not for every day...but what a treat to get a couple of times a year. Do they sell "broasted" chicken in your area? also broasted potatoes? broasted fish?


There is a restaurant near me that specializes in broasted chicken and potatoes, bbq ribs, chicken pot pie, etc. It is called "The Great Escape". It is on Irving Park between 25th Street and River Road in Schiller Park. This was a family owned restaurant on the South Side and when his parents retired he sold the place on the south and reopened here. The family name is Great.... hence, the name of the place. The bar is the original bar often visited by Capone. Quite a showpiece. I figure since it's location in respect to where you live - you might enjoy this place. Unless of course, you already know of the place. We either eat in or take out once a month. Whenever we have a large family gathering we have catered through them. My parents had their 50th Wedding Anniversary party here.

Flockie


----------



## gracieanne

Wow, I am finally caught up reading the TP.

Happy birthday to RookieRetiree, thecrowrace, and Bulldog!

Congrats on your great health news to Myfanwy and Marianne. I always think waiting for the results is the hardest part. Hang in there Donnie K, we're with you hoping for good news!

My heart goes out to you and your family Rosaposa. May you all find peace and healing.

Blueberrymaniac, I cannot think of a lovlier way to honor your friend, Cathy. I'm sure her husband was also very touched.

GrandmaPaula - Yay that Liliana is coming home! What joy!!!

Settleg - thanks for the quinoa, yogurt, fruit idea! I eat a lot of quinoa and this would be the perfect summer breakfast for me. 

Sam, hope your computer doc is working wonders. I miss "hearing" your voice.

I hope everyone can stay cool where it's summer and warm down under, where it's winter.

Hugs to all!


----------



## flockie

Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


What wonderful news!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Gracieanne!


----------



## Bulldog

Boy, I can tell I have been out of it for a while. My birthday is July 8th. I am so far behind on my posts, I may not be responding in right place. I am feeling better. Able to sit up some now with back brace on. Overdid this morning, so now back in bed. Maybe I will get my posts right between now and next KP, Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree

flockie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite chicken is "broasted" chicken. It's like fried chicken only done so under pressure so it spends less time in the oil and the meat gets cooked to a very tender state. A special "broaster" is needed so we get ours at a local take out place. It's not for every day...but what a treat to get a couple of times a year. Do they sell "broasted" chicken in your area? also broasted potatoes? broasted fish?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restaurant near me that specializes in broasted chicken and potatoes, bbq ribs, chicken pot pie, etc. It is called "The Great Escape". It is on Irving Park between 25th Street and River Road in Schiller Park. This was a family owned restaurant on the South Side and when his parents retired he sold the place on the south and reopened here. The family name is Great.... hence, the name of the place. The bar is the original bar often visited by Capone. Quite a showpiece. I figure since it's location in respect to where you live - you might enjoy this place. Unless of course, you already know of the place. We either eat in or take out once a month. Whenever we have a large family gathering we have catered through them. My parents had their 50th Wedding Anniversary party here.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Flockie - it's a little out of our general travels, but doesn't mean it has to be so. Maybe we should have a TP gathering there sometime!? We have a place near us in Prospect Heights that has the broasted chicken as a special one Friday out of each month (except during Lent; then it's broasted fish). I love trying out new places, so I'll put this one on my list. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Boy, I can tell I have been out of it for a while. My birthday is July 8th. I am so far behind on my posts, I may not be responding in right place. I am feeling better. Able to sit up some now with back brace on. Overdid this morning, so now back in bed. Maybe I will get my posts right between now and next KP, Sam.


I have promised chocolate cake, with ganache topping, maybe I should experiment with gluten free?!


----------



## Poll

Congratulations it's a joy to have a new baby come along !!


----------



## KatyNora

Good morning, all (well, it's still morning on the west coast anyway  ). I must say it really is heartening to see how well the tea party has gotten on this past two weeks, especially with so many new voices joining in.

Rosaposa, please accept my sympathies on the passing of your mom. It's 13 years this month since my mother passed, and I still think of her and wish I could share events with her. I know your mom will always be with you.

And Bulldog, it's good to know you're feeling a bit better. Join us when you can but don't overdo, OK? Healing takes time.

Going back now to read the rest of the overnight pages and today's digest. I'll see you all in a while. Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Boy, I can tell I have been out of it for a while. My birthday is July 8th. I am so far behind on my posts, I may not be responding in right place. I am feeling better. Able to sit up some now with back brace on. Overdid this morning, so now back in bed. Maybe I will get my posts right between now and next KP, Sam.


Happy birthday! You need to take it easy and be good to yourself just now. We'll all still be here when you're ready.((((hugs))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Poll said:


> Congratulations it's a joy to have a new baby come along !!


welcome Poll, Sam would welcome you himself- but his email is on the blink- Do feel free to drop in again- we are a lot of foodies as well as knitters [and crocheters]!


----------



## Lurker 2

I must get on with shifting into the new workroom- my old bedroom- hope to keep up with the TP from time to time- Monday wash day- a good clear day- but little wind- still one can hope!


----------



## preston

i left on page 12 - do i have a lot of reading to do or what - i apologize for being gone so long - my email is still not up and running but everything else is fine. i'm almost embarrassed to see how well you have done without me.
lol

sam


----------



## Dori Sage

So sorry I haven't made a list of all who are ailing, all who lost loved ones, all who had new babies.
To all of you who are ailing - prayers for a quick and successful healing.
To all who have lost loved ones - my sympathies are with you. In the last 7 years I lost my mom, my dad, my 2 cats and worst of all my Darling dear beloved DH.
And to all the new babies - Welcome, welcome. You make it worthwhile to be alive. I know that the earth will survive because of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is a bit of a joke Sam, that you of all people show upas a 'new user' Hope you have a wonderful day/afternoon! must press on with the removals!


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> i left on page 12 - do i have a lot of reading to do or what - i apologize for being gone so long - my email is still not up and running but everything else is fine. i'm almost embarrassed to see how well you have done without me.
> lol
> 
> sam


Glad to have you back, Sam, but did you really think we would stop talking? :lol: :lol:


----------



## preston

kittylou - i've been off the tea party for a day due to my computer deciding it needed to go to the doctor - may i welcome you to the tea party - do visit us as often as you can and enter the conversation - we love love love new people.

i definitely will try the gluten free corn noodles if i cna find them -where do you find yours?

sam



kniitylou said:


> Hi to go with the gluten-free--did you know/or is there anyone else who has tried (and may I add-loved) the gluten-free corn noodles?-knittylou


----------



## preston

bluey - welcome to the tea party - i've been an absent host due to computer troubles - i hope you find time to visit us often and enter into the conversation.

ok cooks - can we come up with a "cheery" recipe for our uk friends.

sam


bluey said:


> Sam thanks for sharing your recipe but here in England it is raining and more rain forecast so maybe a recipe to cheer us up to take our minds off the lack of sun


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> i left on page 12 - do i have a lot of reading to do or what - i apologize for being gone so long - my email is still not up and running but everything else is fine. i'm almost embarrassed to see how well you have done without me.
> lol
> 
> sam


You've set a good example, Sam...we've missed you being in on the conversation. I'm sure you'll be caught up in no time.


----------



## preston

linda09I think taht is Clifford's Tower said:


> linda - not sure if i welcomed you to the tea party - i have been gone for a day - i do hope you join in often. send some of your rain our way.
> 
> sam


----------



## preston

skye


skyequeen said:


> You have reminded me of one of my favorite recipes. It's good any time of the year but particularly now that it is so hot and humid. I do agree with you that I could eat it almost everyday (I think it tastes better the next day anyhow). Thanks for sending the recipe. Everyone should try it.


welcome to the tea party skyequeen - may i ask what recipe you were talking about.

sam


----------



## wannabear

I've been listening to different versions of Myfanwy too. I can't be a judge of Welsh singing because that would be presumptuous, and I read the lyrics along with that one, it seems to me I get involved more when I know the story. My favorite so far is Rhydian & Bryn Terfel singing for charity. The different voice parts came out better in that. Bear in mind I'm listening on my laptop with the wimpy speakers. 

Is there any group of American men who stand up in a group and sing a sweet and sentimental song like this?


----------



## wannabear

I don't know which recipe skyequeen is mentioning, but RookieRetiree gave us one just a couple of pages back that sounds so good to me I'm getting the fixin's and making it tomorrow. If Maddie doesn't like it, I'll just eat twice as much of it! It's just some cabbage . . . and stuff. Couldn't be fattening.


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> i left on page 12 - do i have a lot of reading to do or what - i apologize for being gone so long - my email is still not up and running but everything else is fine. i'm almost embarrassed to see how well you have done without me.
> lol
> 
> sam


Great to hear from you, Sam. We've missed you a lot. I've been weirdly ill for the last 18 hours and am still not over it for certain. Y'all hang in there and I'll check back in when I can. Joy


----------



## preston

mmmardi - i'm sorry to be so late with this welcome - my computer has been on the fritz - please join in often.

sam



mmMardi said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news, all in all. It always feels great to finally know what's wrong, and that it can be treated. Do you need to stop eating blue cheese and mushrooms?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thecrowrace - welcome to the tea party - i've been an absent host for a day due to computer problems but i have an idea everyone has made you feel welcome. let us hear from you often.

sam



thecrowrace said:


> Congrats on you new granddaughter. It's my birthday today also. I love her name, please post pictures ASAP.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Dreamweaver said:


> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


You have my sympathy and my empathy. I had this a short while ago too. I kept thinking to myself, "Who gets these kind of things?" Yet, recently, I have heard that it is almost common this year lately. Pray you well speedily!
marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay - here's a cheery recipe for those who need a good dose of "comfort food". I generally make this to put in the freezers at my kids' houses. That way they have something they can always take out and heat up.

Poppy Seed Chicken Casserole
2 cups cooked chicken (can also use turkey, pork, rinsed canned tuna or salmon)
1 bag vegetables - steam in bag version (I love using green beans or broccoli--but carrots and peas also work well.)
1 Cup Sour Cream
1 Can Cream of Chicken Soup (or celery or mushroom)
1 sleeve Ritz type crackers (round butter crackers)
1-2 tablespoon of poppy seeds 
1/4 cup melted butter or margarine

Combine sour cream and chicken soup and set aside (after eating this for the first time, go ahead and experiment soup to sour cream ratio that appeals to you). Coat bottom of square baking pan with spray oil. Layer in the cooked meat and the frozen vegetables. Cover with the sour cream/soup sauce mixture. Crush one sleeve of crackers in a zip top bag - add the poppy seed and the butter and mix well. Put them on top of the sauce mixture--cover with aluminum foil. Bake at 375 degrees for 15 minutes - remove foil and heat until top crackers are crispy and sauce is bubbly.

You can add cheese, sauted mushrooms, celery, onion, almonds, etc. to this dish so each time you make it, it's just a little different. For those who need to watch lactose or gluten, you can make the adjustments by using lactose free sour cream or making your own white sauce with lactose free milk/cheese and add some chicken bouillon for flavor. For gluten-free - I hope there are substitutes for the round crackers....anything that will give you a crunchy top will work (gluten free cereal, croutons, etc.)

I like to serve this over spaetzel or egg noodles - my family loves it over plain white or brown rice. Enjoy. It's a hearty hot meal!


----------



## preston

connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol

sam



conniesews said:


> Good Morning Everyone! It is good to be back with you all. I have been sick but nothing too serious. I had to close my shop and bring everything home with me. Good thing I have a large cellar. I am feeling better and doing a few alterations from home. I set up a small room to continue my business as I need the income. I am knitting daily and have done a few Need a Hug bears. So much fun with the picinic. My little boy and I went to the circus last night and it was wonderful. I have not been to one in many years. I am sorting through my yarn from the shop and hope to post some for sale soon on KP. Thank you Sam for keeping the TP going. Is this permanent?


----------



## preston

patfp - i welcome you to the tea party - please come often and join the conversation.

sam



Pat FP said:


> Congratulations to your family! Sorienna


----------



## preston

therese ware - welcome to the tea party - i am late welcoming you because of computer problems - please join us often and join in the conversation.

sam



Therese Ware said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat!!! Hope all is well.Is she your first.?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

hilton58 - i am glad you have joined in the tea party - please come often and join in the conversation.

sam



hilton58 said:


> I enjoyed reading Your conversations, to let You know, liking food as well, I haven't explored non-gluten recipes though. Just started logging in and having on-line access regularly. I have a problem with dairy causing pimples and have found satisfying replacements. Soy Milk works in everything and there is alternative frozen desserts to replace ice cream. Have a nice day, Debbie


----------



## Marilyn K.

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.theultimateholidaysite.com/
> 
> This is the one I have.


I love this! I love that it's: Don't put All your eggs in One Omelette Day. And, I'm sure my grandson will be most gratified to hear that it's Video Game Day!


----------



## Marilyn K.

I had it bookmarked. Tomorrow (or today, for those whom it is the 7th) is Chocolate Day--my kind of day!

Sorry I missed Chocolate Day but it's better this way! (((ggg


----------



## Marilyn K.

Congratulations Sorlena! Girls Rule!!!


----------



## preston

welcome knitwitgma - we love having new people join in the tea party - don't be afraid to hop right in and join the conversation.

sam



Knitwitgma said:


> Thank you for your tea party idea. One od my granddaughters was diagnosed about a year ago with celiac disease. She was 16 months old at the time, was in daycare, and was always getting sick. We all thought it was because she was around all ages of children. At her 15month checkup, the doctor noticed that her weight was down, she had stopped growing and was falling off the growth chart, suffering from malnutrition and her chart was noted " failure to thrive". After a blood test it was determined she had celeac disease. She ten had an endoscopy which confirmed the diagnosis and that her system was not absorbing any nutrients. They started her on a gluten free diet and now she has grown a LOT, gained weight and is very healthy.
> 
> My daughter was then tested and she was positive, her husband was negative. Then my husband and I were tested and, of course, I tested positive. We joined in the gluten free diet which has been quite easy, especially as time goes on. Strange disease though...my daughter has always been very healthy so that was very surprising. Most people think that celiac only manifests itself with gastrointestinal issues, but it can be anything from ADD, depression, arthritis, osteoporosis, reflux, etc. After being on the diet for 7 month I was retested and my blood test was in the negative range. The arthritis in my fingers no longer hurt and I just generally felt better. I will always be on the diet...but it works!
> 
> So if anyone out there in the KP world, has questionable symptoms, just go in for a blood test...it could change your life.


----------



## preston

ann heistad - welcome to the tea party - we hope to hear from you as often as you care to join in the conversation - the more the merrier.

sam



Ann Heistad said:


> Happy Birthday Mfawny


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam! what would we do with out our gracious host!?



preston said:


> connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone! It is good to be back with you all. I have been sick but nothing too serious. I had to close my shop and bring everything home with me. Good thing I have a large cellar. I am feeling better and doing a few alterations from home. I set up a small room to continue my business as I need the income. I am knitting daily and have done a few Need a Hug bears. So much fun with the picinic. My little boy and I went to the circus last night and it was wonderful. I have not been to one in many years. I am sorting through my yarn from the shop and hope to post some for sale soon on KP. Thank you Sam for keeping the TP going. Is this permanent?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

welcome sues4hrts - join in our conversation often - we love new voices.

sam



sues4hrts said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grammy! What a wonderful Day for you. Nothing better than a new grand baby! Healthy happy wishes for you and yours....
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I've been listening to different versions of Myfanwy too. I can't be a judge of Welsh singing because that would be presumptuous, and I read the lyrics along with that one, it seems to me I get involved more when I know the story. My favorite so far is Rhydian & Bryn Terfel singing for charity. The different voice parts came out better in that. Bear in mind I'm listening on my laptop with the wimpy speakers.
> 
> Is there any group of American men who stand up in a group and sing a sweet and sentimental song like this?


I was a bit disappointed with the Bryn Terfel version!


----------



## preston

miss pam - thanks for joining the conversation on the tea party - we hope you will join us often.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> That is great news, Dreamweaver. Thank you for the update. Will continue to pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## preston

chorbanxx - welcome to the tea party - i never thought of just fixing the stems - i can eat any vegetable except okra - that one just doesn't look right whatever way you fix it.

sam



chorbanxx said:


> Oh ,Sandi, you too.
> Sam, I do pick broccoli out of any dish.
> But! I do like broccoli stems, peeled and prepared like asparagus. So often the broccoli is offerred minus stems in \the stores. For me they are the best part.
> Chorbanxx


----------



## preston

5mmdpns - my birthdays are pretty quiet - i usually make a sour cherry pie for my birthday cake - much prefer pie to cake.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> sam


Hey there theWren-Preston-Sam!!!! welcome back, and just to let you know we were waiting for you but with so many at the virtual tea party, we started talking while waiting for you to show back up!! Now you need to put your picture back in your avatar. Curious, why "Preston"? Hopefully your bugs are all out of your computer. 
I am waiting to install my new internet modem so I can be wireless again. I just have to wait for a clear head to do it, the weather here has been hot and humid and is really playing up the fibromyalgia and breathing problems. *fingers crossed* tomorrow will be a good day!! :-D
Never had a cherry pie! What is your recipe? or does Heidi make it for you? if so, then we need her cherry pie recipe as I do not think Aiden makes it for you!!!


----------



## cmaliza

81brighteyes said:


> Here is a chicken salad that everyone loves. However, it does have mayonnaise as one of the ingredients.
> Curried Chicken Salad
> 1/2 cup mayonnaise
> 1/2 cup (I use Mango) chutney
> 1 Tabsp. curry powder
> 6 cups cubed cooked chicken (breasts)
> About 1-1/2 stalks chopped celery
> 
> In a bowl, combine all ingredients and refrigerate until serving. Serve on lettuce or 1/2 may be put into each lettuce lined pita. (or I simply put it onto a good stone ground whole wheat bread) ---
> 
> Very easy and ohhhh, soooooo good.


This does sound yummy....I also add dried cherries (or cranberries) and peanuts.....sometimes pineapple, too.
That's what's great about salads...you can add just about anything you want.

:-D :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

happy birthday rookieretiree - sorry i am late with the good wishes - hope you had a good day.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs? Sounds fun - we were much more traditional and had carrot cake for our birthdays. My daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> i left on page 12 - do i have a lot of reading to do or what - i apologize for being gone so long - my email is still not up and running but everything else is fine. i'm almost embarrassed to see how well you have done without me.
> lol
> 
> sam


Welcome home, Sam!!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to different versions of Myfanwy too. I can't be a judge of Welsh singing because that would be presumptuous, and I read the lyrics along with that one, it seems to me I get involved more when I know the story. My favorite so far is Rhydian & Bryn Terfel singing for charity. The different voice parts came out better in that. Bear in mind I'm listening on my laptop with the wimpy speakers.
> 
> Is there any group of American men who stand up in a group and sing a sweet and sentimental song like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the Bryn Terfel version!
Click to expand...

I thought you said that. Who do you like doing it? Most likely it's on youtube and I can listen. You know the one I liked was not of the solo singer, right?


----------



## preston

linday - welcome to the tea party - we love newcomers and hope they will join in often - lots of voices makes for interesting conversation.

thanks for the gluten free chocolate cake.

sam



Linday said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the frist time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> While the recipe sounds delicious, I wonder if a substitute for the Top Ramen noodle should be sought. Most people are not aware that these noodles are deep fried which makes the fat content very high. There is also fat in the flavour mix. So for anyone watching fat this would not be an option.
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> NOT A CHANCE !!! Sam!!! We do need you!


----------



## Jacki

Hi everyone! A huge welcome to our new comers too! I'd be here all day if I wrote down everyone's name....Sam you are soooo good at that part! Anyway, love it that we have some additional participants! 

My deepest sympathies on the loss of your mom rosa...the most important person in our lives are our moms. Lost my mom about 4 years ago now.

Hope everything improves for those that need it....and health and happiness to everyone.


----------



## preston

blueberry maniac - allow me to welcome you to the tea party - i hope you join us often

healing thoughts and energy to you as you make you boat journey - may it give you some peace and comfort.

sam



Blueberrymaniac said:


> Great news both Dreamweaver and Sorlenna! So sorry for those suffering in the heat. It's humid today in Maine but only 80 degrees. Wish I could send it your way.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going on a boat from Portland, Maine to scatter the ashes of one of our group. Cathy crocheted through two bouts of breast cancer. She had a magical ability with color, making the most amazing afghans I've ever seen. Her husband brought us her stash of yarn. Each of us made a baby blanket for charity in her name.


----------



## preston

thanks sorlenna - i probably eat far too many of them but i do like them and they are a quick meal.

sam

i figure the pbandj soaks up the extra fat!!!!

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. That sounds interesting...wonder if I could get Bub to eat that (give it to him first and then tell him what it's made of?!).
> 
> Sadly, it seems ramen are fried. Here's an interesting article on the history.
> 
> http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1926/whats-the-deal-with-ramen-noodles
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

these are a definite try daralene.

sam



daralene said:


> Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.


----------



## preston

maryrose - welcome to the tea party - new voices always adds variety to the conversation. please come often.

sam



maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i hope all is well with you all. it's getting hot already. it's supposed to reach 95. i just started knitting a small purse. a free pattern off the internet. i hope it turns out nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to different versions of Myfanwy too. I can't be a judge of Welsh singing because that would be presumptuous, and I read the lyrics along with that one, it seems to me I get involved more when I know the story. My favorite so far is Rhydian & Bryn Terfel singing for charity. The different voice parts came out better in that. Bear in mind I'm listening on my laptop with the wimpy speakers.
> 
> Is there any group of American men who stand up in a group and sing a sweet and sentimental song like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the Bryn Terfel version!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said that. Who do you like doing it? Most likely it's on youtube and I can listen. You know the one I liked was not of the solo singer, right?
Click to expand...

I just put in 'Treorchy' and it went straight to a listing with the male voice choir-myfanwy- only thing it was only one verse!


----------



## cmaliza

Flockie,
Sorry about your brother's employment situation. I sure hope finds something new....what kind of job did he have? Maybe it's time to reinvent himself? It seems like a lot of people have this problem now. We'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for good fortune for him.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that I've caught up on this week's Tea Party, I need to go back and read some more of last week's. I only got to page 40 when we got back from our trip up to WI over the 4th. Haven't found time yet to get back to it....but it sure was a great Tea Party turn-out. Over 100 pages!!


I'm so far behind in reading the tea party postings.....I've had to give up on catching up. I'm just jumping in where I find things.
Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

steohy - do you live in that wonderful treehouse?

sam



Stephhy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will substitute cauliflower, I AM allowed that one! Hi every body, from New Zealand, in the chill Southern Ocean winter! 10-04 a.m., Saturday the 7th July- [my birth month for those who care to know]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've caught up on this week's Tea Party, I need to go back and read some more of last week's. I only got to page 40 when we got back from our trip up to WI over the 4th. Haven't found time yet to get back to it....but it sure was a great Tea Party turn-out. Over 100 pages!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so far behind in reading the tea party postings.....I've had to give up on catching up. I'm just jumping in where I find things.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

I am waiting for a quieter moment to catch up properly, but of course if we were in one room we would know only what our neighbour has said!


----------



## theyarnlady

We have finial recieved dome cool weather here after a week of hot hot weather. To hot to even knit even with AC on. Thank you for the recipe Sam. Perfect weather for sawl.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Janelise said:


> http://www.tfdutch.com/foodh.htm
> This looks to show just about every day of the year being a celebration of different food Sam. Have a look and see if that's what you meant.
> A very simple recipe I call "summer spaghetti" is:
> Cook spaghetti in the normal way (as much as you need)
> Roughly chop 3-4 fresh tomatoes, 1 medium onion and a handful of fresh basil and gently mix. Season to taste and when spaghetti is ready, cook and drained, gently stir tomato mix through the hot pasta. Eat at once. This is delicious and need no dressing - you can, of course, add if you want.


I have this recipe also. It is very versatile. We add a little olive oil is the only difference but you can use almost any veggie combination in season. I like tender, cut up, pieces of asparagus in mine.


----------



## cmaliza

Needleme said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm coming along, thank you. cutting down on pain pills, but still feeling pretty useless. going to try to see "Brave" tomorrow w/GD and DD
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlenna, what a lovely out come! raina is beautiful name!
> Jynx, I am so relieved.
> There are hundreds of ramen noodle salads and slaw out there. some are quite elaborate. i've never (to my knowledge made it the same way twice. sam
> s sound's delicious
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili, how are you making out this weekend? Mending well, I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ceili, good to hear you are making progress! My son took his young cousin to "Brave" and loved it! Hope you enjoyed it!
Click to expand...

We went to see "Brave" in 3-D....was great BUT the volume was SOOOO loud! I really was concerned about the eardrums of the small kids who were there! It was incredibly loud! We don't go to movies much...are all movies this loud these days?
Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

wheatlej55 - welcome to the tea party - i suppose as we try to improve our diets we tend to choose things that we think will imporve our lives. he of us in an indvidual and wants different things from the food they eat. not everyone would eat four or five ramon noodles a week like i do and that is fine - what works for me difinitely dosen't need to work for anyone else. it probaby would behoove me to cut down on the ramon noodles - i remind myself of that eveytime i eat one. lol

sam



wheatlej55 said:


> I just want to know why everyone is so upset about eating gluten. A few years ago it was discovered that people with celiac disease (one such person being a good friend of mine) should not eat gluten because it aggravates their condition. There is NOTHING wrong with gluten for the majority of people. Bread, after all, has long been known as "the staff of life." This gluten-free thing is nothing but a food craze with no merit for most people.


----------



## flockie

cmaliza said:


> Flockie,
> Sorry about your brother's employment situation. I sure hope finds something new....what kind of job did he have? Maybe it's time to reinvent himself? It seems like a lot of people have this problem now. We'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for good fortune for him.
> Carol (IL)


When he started 18 years ago, he traveled around to nursing homes to bring and set up equipment and supplies for those who needed dialysis treatments. He went to Indiana, Wisconsin, and here in Illinois. Then, it changed to only taking supplies to these places. The equipment was delivered and set up by the manufacturer. A couple years ago it changed to computer inventory of medical supplies.


----------



## Marilyn K.

My grandparents lived in Waco and had pecan trees. My Daddy's Thanksgiving job (while we watched the parade and he watched the football games) was to shell pecans. My mother always refused to eat pecans outside of Texas because they tasted rancid to her. I feel that way about any grapefruit that isn't Texas Ruby Red. When she lived in Wisconsin, Colorado, and Oregon, she always ordered pecans from Texas. So, take care of those pecan trees, they're precious![/quote]

Love the Christmas Stocking idea! I get my pecans from Arizona. That said, do you have any pecan recipes to share? I just put my pecans in things like pumpkin bread; a lot of the "bread" recipes.
Thanks!
marilyn


----------



## preston

rookieretiree - i mean really - mention a new recipe and then you don't share it - lol - love carrots - could we have the recipe.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great - I have a carrot recipe called "copper pennies" where the carrots are parcooked and then pickled in an oil/vinegar mixture. This sounds so similar only a whole new application!! What fun---I have to try it. I don't think our Farmer's Market will have this for sale, but maybe at the State Fair---the fair foods vendors always seem to be coming up with something new, but not so healthy like deep fried Twinkies!! I think this would be a great "fair food" item!! Food truck anyone!?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

do you have a recipe for this cake tha you would like to share?

sam



81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie and thecrowrace, happy birthday to you both!!! myfanway since it is not your birthday until July 21, you wont get your birthday wish until then!!
> 
> However, let us all have birthday parties this week!!! tell us what you like doing for your birthday and what is your birthday cake? :lol:
> 
> Mine was a few weeks ago. What I love to do on my birthday is spend it with my Mom and Dad. They really are special people to me and I love them dearly. The most innovative birthday "cake" I had ever gotten was a couple of years ago. I was over at my Mom and Dad's place for by birthday supper, and the "cake" was a huge peach with a candle stuck in it! haha, of course it was delicious and we had ice cream with it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I love going out to dinner for my birthday. The cake I love is Italian Cream Cake. Not a calorie in it, of course!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

great news grandpaula - maybe you can take a picture for us.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!! Sunday morning I am taking her Dad up to the hospital,He will drive my daughter's car home and she will sit in back with the baby. Lily is 3lbs 7oz, and she passed her breathing, temperature, and "fitting in the car seat" tests with flying colors. She will be 3 months and 6 days old. I'm very excited because they live only 4-tenths of a mile from us, so I will be able to see her whenever I want. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and good thoughts, it has helped so much to know you are such a wonderful group of caring friends. Paula


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been listening to different versions of Myfanwy too. I can't be a judge of Welsh singing because that would be presumptuous, and I read the lyrics along with that one, it seems to me I get involved more when I know the story. My favorite so far is Rhydian & Bryn Terfel singing for charity. The different voice parts came out better in that. Bear in mind I'm listening on my laptop with the wimpy speakers.
> 
> Is there any group of American men who stand up in a group and sing a sweet and sentimental song like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the Bryn Terfel version!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you said that. Who do you like doing it? Most likely it's on youtube and I can listen. You know the one I liked was not of the solo singer, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just put in 'Treorchy' and it went straight to a listing with the male voice choir-myfanwy- only thing it was only one verse!
Click to expand...

Yep, I heard them after I wrote about it the last time. Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> happy birthday rookieretiree - sorry i am late with the good wishes - hope you had a good day.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs? Sounds fun - we were much more traditional and had carrot cake for our birthdays. My daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That, and pulling the Oreos apart and eating the white frosting out first!!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sam. It was a wonderful quiet day. Ahhhh...knitting and air conditioning and iced tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> rookieretiree - i mean really - mention a new recipe and then you don't share it - lol - love carrots - could we have the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> It's in here somewhere, Sam. If you still need it after getting through all of the posts, send me a PM and I'll get it to you. It's a great way to eat more carrots besides the carrot cake I claim is a vegetable.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Dreamweaver said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all of my Tea Party friends:
> LILIANA IS COMING HOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news, a long time in the making...... I can just imagine the joy of seeing her in her *own* crib, in her *own* room in her *own* house......
Click to expand...

Ditto Grandma Paula. Thrilled for you that Lilianna is coming home! marilyn


----------



## preston

sorlenna - you need to find that recipe - sounds wonderful. i wonder if any brownie and cccookie dough would work.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen two bar cookie recipes lately where 1/2 of the dough (one was brownnie batter and the other was chocholate chip cookie dough) in the pan, layer on Oreo cookies for the middle, and then top with second layer. Bake and serve with ice cream. I know I have to try this the next time we have company; would be too dangerous to have it here for just the two of us to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that recipe--gained weight just reading it! :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

kniitylou said:


> Hi to go with the gluten-free--did you know/or is there anyone else who has tried (and may I add-loved) the gluten-free corn noodles?-knittylou


What are corn noodles? I have never heard of them, but they sound interesting. How are they eaten/cooked, etc.?
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> sorlenna - you need to find that recipe - sounds wonderful. i wonder if any brownie and cccookie dough would work.
> 
> sam
> quote]
> 
> I've seen that recipe--gained weight just reading it! :shock:


[/quote]

Yes...any cookie or brownie batter will work. And, if you really can't decide whether to use cookie dough or brownie batter, then do both like this guy:

http://www.kevinandamanda.com/recipes/new-recipes/ultimate-chocolate-chip-cookie-n-oreo-fudge-brownie-bar.html


----------



## preston

sandy - could we have a picture of the "hooded scarf form hell" when you are done. i have never tried knitting with black - dark blue about did me in.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend Everyone! Boy I blinked last week and the TP was up to 102 pages - I don't know when (or if) I will get a chance to read it all. I started reading this week and it was already up to 23 pages - I got through 18 and decided I'd jump in and say Hello so that I can go get some knitting done! I told DH that I was "taking the day off" so that means that after making the bed, doing a load of laundry, making breakfast and cleaning up the kitchen I will be able to knit and "yarn ball" for most of the day. "yarn balling" is what DH calls my computer time when I'm on KP or Raverly, etc....
> Speaking of computer time and knitting...Craftsy has a free class you can sign up for on Short Rows- the link came in my Vogue email this morning... I have never bought one of their classes, but this will be a chance to see how I like them.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> Myfanwy - my bd is the 18th...59 this year - yikes
> My favorite cake is any that I don't have to bake myself!!
> 
> Wannabear - that is a great calendar site I have bookmarked it.
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## preston

phyllis - thanks for joining in - please come often and stay late - we love new voices in the conversastion.

sam



phyllis.J said:


> I am definetly going to make this receipe as I love broccoli and all other ingredients. my meal for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

myfanwy said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case my doctor has forbidden me to eat broccoli- don't recall which drug I have to take, is the culprit- it is one of the heart pills though!
Click to expand...

My DH takes Cumadin...a blood thinnner, and that means he can not eat any dark green leafy veggies....the Vitamin K in those veggies neutralizes the effect of the Coumadin (sp?). I sure miss eating spinach a lot! It is awkward to prepare 2 separate meals for just 2 people. Sometimes I just have a pile of spinach or broccoli anyway.
this aging thing.....sure gets in the way, doesn't it?
Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

i am only on page 25 and i maybe should read on to find out what happens - just a thought - let's put the ramon noodles to rest - please.


sam


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> sorlenna - you need to find that recipe - sounds wonderful. i wonder if any brownie and cccookie dough would work.
> 
> sam


I'd think so. I saw the link someone else posted, and here's the first time I saw it: http://whatsgabycooking.com/slutty-brownies/

The shawl is blocked and dried--pictures soon, I hope. I need to finish typing up the border instructions and the blocking tips...

I did get pictures of the Grand Girl at last, and they are home, but I have to ask DD first if it's okay for me to post any here. I can tell you she's gorgeous (naturally, I am not biased), and she does look like her brother (and mom). Brother is a bit perplexed just yet, but I'm sure they will all settle in soon enough.


----------



## preston

phylled1 - thanks for joining the conversation and sharing a recipe - sometimes i wonder how we find time to knit with so much food floating around.

sam



phylled1 said:


> hear is my recipe for Carrot Salad 4lb carrots cut into bitesize pieces 1teaspoon salt. 1/2tsp pepper. 1/2 cup veg oil. 3/4 cup vinegar. 1tsp prepared plain mustard. 1tsp worcester sauce. 1cup sugar. 1 can condensed tomato soup. medium onion cut into small rings. cook carrots until aldente mix rest of ingredients until smooth add strained carrots and mix Will Keep in Fridge 2-3 Weeks the lady who gave me the recipe said it should have peppers in it but she does not like them i cut the recipe down when i make it we have it with lettuce etc


----------



## wannabear

preston said:


> i am only on page 25 and i maybe should read on to find out what happens - just a thought - let's put the ramon noodles to rest - please.
> 
> sam


Keep reading, Sam. Ramen noodles worked themselves out. All is dandy.


----------



## preston

grandmajan -


----------



## wannabear

I am amazed at how many people have come to the party when it seems they were afraid to in the past. Or something. I think we're fairly harmless and I'm sorry anybody ever thought they wouldn't be welcome. It feels like more recipes have popped up all through the forty pages than usual. I'm not so crazy about desserts and so that leaves more for the rest of you, but I've saved a number of recipes yesterday and today just right for this hot weather we're having.


----------



## preston

debra - thanks for the new take on the salad - i never thought of using soy.

please join us often.

sam



debra rochner said:


> I use the slaw mix and don't put the crunched up Ramen noodles, nuts and seed until ready to serve. This makes for crunchier salad. I have added 2 tablespoons of soy sauce and cut out the Ramen seasoning packet to the dressing for a oriental touch. Like you I could eat this every day. We call it Chinese coleslaw.


----------



## cmaliza

Welcome back Connie! Have missed you! Hope your health is back on track. Sorry to hear about your shop. Maybe becoming an internet entrepreneur is more manageable?
Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

kiwigirl - welcome to the tea party - join in the conversation as often as you can.

sam



kiwigirl said:


> Myfanwy, my problem is keeping warm to. Can't ever remember Auckland getting down to one degree. Where abouts in The Big City are you? I'm out West. I like your recipe the wren. I can eat that as It is Gluten Free. It's a bummer being Glute Intolerant. Will try your recipe soon.


----------



## preston

we need a picture sorlenna - when you have time.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've just finished the shawl...with 4 yards of yarn left! That's cutting it close! But it should block out to a nice shoulder shawl size.
> 
> DD says Little Girl doesn't like hats--I told her that's because she doesn't have one knitted by Oma yet (they go in the mail Monday and the boy hats get donated now since they're too small for her brother now). I'll make him something else.
> 
> And now I'm off to bed.


----------



## preston

rosaposa13 - so sorry for your loss - sending you healing energy - we are all here for you.

sam



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


----------



## master of none

flockie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite chicken is "broasted" chicken. It's like fried chicken only done so under pressure so it spends less time in the oil and the meat gets cooked to a very tender state. A special "broaster" is needed so we get ours at a local take out place. It's not for every day...but what a treat to get a couple of times a year. Do they sell "broasted" chicken in your area? also broasted potatoes? broasted fish?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a restaurant near me that specializes in broasted chicken and potatoes, bbq ribs, chicken pot pie, etc. It is called "The Great Escape". It is on Irving Park between 25th Street and River Road in Schiller Park. This was a family owned restaurant on the South Side and when his parents retired he sold the place on the south and reopened here. The family name is Great.... hence, the name of the place. The bar is the original bar often visited by Capone. Quite a showpiece. I figure since it's location in respect to where you live - you might enjoy this place. Unless of course, you already know of the place. We either eat in or take out once a month. Whenever we have a large family gathering we have catered through them. My parents had their 50th Wedding Anniversary party here.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Ah! once again you have jogged my memories. Una


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> I did get pictures of the Grand Girl at last, and they are home, but I have to ask DD first if it's okay for me to post any here. I can tell you she's gorgeous (naturally, I am not biased), and she does look like her brother (and mom). Brother is a bit perplexed just yet, but I'm sure they will all settle in soon enough.


Well, of course, she's gorgeous!!! I'm sure you've mentioned before but I can't remember: how old is big brother?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene - I can't wait to hear more about the carrot dogs --- two new food items for me to try soon - carrots with chocolate or peanut butter chips and carrot dogs?
> 
> What are carrot dogs? They sound interesting...and better for you than hot dogs?
> I, too, am anxious to hear about the carrot dogs.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

handyandrea - welcome to the tea party - i am so glad you decided to join in - please post as often as you like - we love new voices in the conversation.

sam



handyandrea said:


> Greetings to everyone, from a very wet Wales. we've been having rain in industrial quantities, the average for the month fell in one night. But at last the sun has peeped through, hope it will last! I've been following tea party for a while now, but haven't really joined in. I feel I know so many of you now, your news, good and not so good, means a lot to me. Myfanwy, do you know the song named after you? I love to hear a male voice choir sing it, and even though I don't speak Welsh, the emotion in it always moves me to tears.


----------



## preston

nittergma - now don't be a stranger - we are so glad you decided to join us - please let us hear from you again real soon.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi I guess I'm a lurker, I don't mean to be I guess I should spend a little more time on here. Sometimes my emails pile up and I can't read them all and spend time with the ones I really like like this one. My family makes this salad with regular slaw and I think maybe shredded lettuce. I don't know if they let it sit overnight though and I think they put the ramens on just before serving. I just love the salad no matter how they make it!! I could eat it every day too!!! Stay cool everybody in the extreme heat!!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could pick out the broccoli.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm not sure but could you use the packaged slaw mixture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

nittergma - are you close to defiance, ohio?

sam



nittergma said:


> I wish we could mix the two weather patterns together and have just warm weather not so HOT!! I think today is cooler though. Hopefully it will stay for a while. After high 90s and 105 the 80s will feel cool!!!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps of over 100 for the past two days and in the 90'sbefore that here in southern Wisconsin. Everything is very dry--I'm glad I just have pots of herbs to keep watered.
> The broccoli salad is one of our stand by recipes. I leave the ramen noodles and flavoring out (because of the sodium) and add dried cranberries or dried cherries. Good!
> 
> Stay cool everyone and have a good week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem keeping cool down here, my problem is getting warm enough to knit!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam the recipe sounds good except I don't eat broccoli!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you eat broccoli? just don't like it or it causes problems? if the former, you might like it raw, as in slaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case my doctor has forbidden me to eat broccoli- don't recall which drug I have to take, is the culprit- it is one of the heart pills though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH takes Cumadin...a blood thinnner, and that means he can not eat any dark green leafy veggies....the Vitamin K in those veggies neutralizes the effect of the Coumadin (sp?). I sure miss eating spinach a lot! It is awkward to prepare 2 separate meals for just 2 people. Sometimes I just have a pile of spinach or broccoli anyway.
> this aging thing.....sure gets in the way, doesn't it?
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

I am on Warfarin, because I am allergic to Aspirin, have to start on beta-blockers when I can pick up the script, at least I have not had to start using a 'blister' pack yet. Ageing is a funny thing- I don't feel much older than when I was Eighteen, but I see this old lady look at me in the mirror! Grand-daughter too busy on computer to stop- had a relayed message that she says thanks- the head band is slightly big- which is a lot better than too small- packing up some Meccano for the DGS- initially to play with Sad, Mum, or big sis.- better stop putting off sorting my boxes- bit of a logistic nightmare!


----------



## preston

happy birthday bulldog - am glad things are beginning to look up.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern. Daralene, I loved the sweet little pm you sent.
> Congratualations, Sorlenna. A little girl. That is just wonderful. Glad your daughter and baby are doing well.
> Sam, my goodness what a wonderful tp. It will take me a while to catch up. You have been a great host and we all love you for keeping us together.
> Dreamweaver, praise the Lord for a fungal infection. So much better daignosis than cancer.
> Marianne, I am thrilled about your truck. Obviously, you are seen for the loving, bighearted person you are for someone to do such a thoughtful thing. So very happy for you.
> Carol, hang in there. We are all putting our arms around you in our thoughts and our prayers.
> I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


----------



## Sandy

Carol here is the recipe for the carrot dogs:

Carrot Dogs

The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
The carrots are the really big ones

Par boil carrots
marinade for 4 days
(Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an Italian dressing you like.)
Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
chipotle sauce
Whatever you want...relish, etc.

I couldn't remember what page they were on but I did copy it itno my recipe files.


----------



## preston

myfanwy - i think ron sort of wiped my computer clean plus i couldn't log in as usual without my password and with no email to get it on - once my email is up and running i will redo my tp thingy. at least i am on - that is the important thing - and almost caught up.

sam



myfanwy said:


> That is a bit of a joke Sam, that you of all people show upas a 'new user' Hope you have a wonderful day/afternoon! must press on with the removals!


----------



## cmaliza

daralene said:


> Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.


I am SO looking forward to trying these! thanks for the recipe (receipt...in honor of Dave).


----------



## preston

actually i usually make it - although if i remember right heather's husgand (oldest daughter) dan made it along with apple and pumpkin for my 70th birthday.

i like my sour cherry pie as sour as possible so i don't put much sugar in it.

sam

and my computer is not quite up to snuff - but it will be.



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there theWren-Preston-Sam!!!! welcome back, and just to let you know we were waiting for you but with so many at the virtual tea party, we started talking while waiting for you to show back up!! Now you need to put your picture back in your avatar. Curious, why "Preston"? Hopefully your bugs are all out of your computer.
> I am waiting to install my new internet modem so I can be wireless again. I just have to wait for a clear head to do it, the weather here has been hot and humid and is really playing up the fibromyalgia and breathing problems. *fingers crossed* tomorrow will be a good day!! :-D
> Never had a cherry pie! What is your recipe? or does Heidi make it for you? if so, then we need her cherry pie recipe as I do not think Aiden makes it for you!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, here's the carrot dog for the Tea Party and you since you requested it:
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> DH can't believe he likes it. He says he likes it more than a hot dog and it is healthier. I tried one out of curiosity not expecting to like it but it was wonderful. I wish I could take you all there for one of his carrot dogs at the Saturday Morning Farmer's Market.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great - I have a carrot recipe called "copper pennies" where the carrots are parcooked and then pickled in an oil/vinegar mixture. This sounds so similar only a whole new application!! What fun---I have to try it. I don't think our Farmer's Market will have this for sale, but maybe at the State Fair---the fair foods vendors always seem to be coming up with something new, but not so healthy like deep fried Twinkies!! I think this would be a great "fair food" item!! Food truck anyone!?
Click to expand...

I'm only up to page 20 (21 more to go..unless y'all start writing like crazy!). But I am sensing a carrot theme. I have a great carrot recipe that I need to look up....par boiled, french dressing, etc. can't remember all of it, but post it when I find it. It get served in green pepper halves. Very cute.
Carol (IL)....catch up with you later!


----------



## preston

carol - sometimes that is the easiest way.

sam



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've caught up on this week's Tea Party, I need to go back and read some more of last week's. I only got to page 40 when we got back from our trip up to WI over the 4th. Haven't found time yet to get back to it....but it sure was a great Tea Party turn-out. Over 100 pages!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so far behind in reading the tea party postings.....I've had to give up on catching up. I'm just jumping in where I find things.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - i think ron sort of wiped my computer clean plus i couldn't log in as usual without my password and with no email to get it on - once my email is up and running i will redo my tp thingy. at least i am on - that is the important thing - and almost caught up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit of a joke Sam, that you of all people show upas a 'new user' Hope you have a wonderful day/afternoon! must press on with the removals!
Click to expand...

I had suspected such! just an instance,where computers just don't quite match up- or are not programmed to cover all our possibilities!


----------



## preston

theyarnlady - thanks for joining in the conversation - i agree - the weather - at least here in the usa has been fairly brutal for a couple of weeks. it was cool this morning but at a little after six in the evening it has heated up enough for me to turn on the a/c.

do join in often - more voices makes for a more interesting tp.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> We have finial recieved dome cool weather here after a week of hot hot weather. To hot to even knit even with AC on. Thank you for the recipe Sam. Perfect weather for sawl.


----------



## preston

i always thought it was a vegetable. even with the frosting carrots on top.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - i mean really - mention a new recipe and then you don't share it - lol - love carrots - could we have the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> It's in here somewhere, Sam. If you still need it after getting through all of the posts, send me a PM and I'll get it to you. It's a great way to eat more carrots besides the carrot cake I claim is a vegetable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - i think ron sort of wiped my computer clean plus i couldn't log in as usual without my password and with no email to get it on - once my email is up and running i will redo my tp thingy. at least i am on - that is the important thing - and almost caught up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit of a joke Sam, that you of all people show upas a 'new user' Hope you have a wonderful day/afternoon! must press on with the removals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had suspected such! just an instance,where computers just don't quite match up- or are not programmed to cover all our possibilities!
Click to expand...

mind you at the rate Sam is going he will be a 'regular user' again on both counts !!!


----------



## preston

this aging thing.....sure gets in the way, doesn't it?
Carol (IL)[/quote]

it sure isn't for the weak of heart.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> Well, of course, she's gorgeous!!! I'm sure you've mentioned before but I can't remember: how old is big brother?


He'll be 16 months next week, and yes, they are close together but she wanted it that way (and she is done).


----------



## preston

holy crap - i'm finally caught up - i will eventually get my old tp setup back - i had to reregister which i did using an old unused email address - getting my email back will help in quite a few areas.

i waht to thank all of you for being on generous in keeping this going - actualy i knew you would - but one worries when their "children" are out of sight.

now i can go knit for a while - but i will be checking in real soon.

sam

preston is my birth namne - sam a nickname - all my friends call me sam.


----------



## cmaliza

Found my favorite carrot recipe.....Officially called "Carrots from Gail's Aunt Mille".....Gail was my secretary a l-o-n-g time ago whenI worked for the WI Dept of Maternal & Child Health...a couple of lifetimes ago! It was her Aunt Millie's recipe.

CARROTS FROM GAIL'S AUNT MILLIE
2# carrots - cut into circles
1 tsp asalt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 can tomato soup
1/2 c. oil
1/2 c. sugar
1 small green onion - thinly sliced
1 small green pepper - thinly sliced
2 c. chopped celery
1/2 c. tarragon vinegar

steam carrots about 10 minutes. Drain
Add onions, celery & green pepper
Mix remaining ingredients together and cook over medioum heat for 10-15 minutes.

Pour soup, etc. over carrots.
Store in a GLASS container in the fridge...the longer the better.
Serve in green pepper "cups".....green peppers halved lenght-wise, scooped out of seeds & ribs.
Enjoy!

Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sam, glad you are back and I will get Beth to help me get a picture of Liliana in a couple of days.
Rosaposa, I'm sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose a parent. My Dad died in 1986, my Mom in 2010 at 97yrs. She was ill for only about a month before she passed, but she was at home with us and well cared for by hospice.
Bulldog, Happy Birthday and get better soon, please don't overdo and delay your recovery. Slow and steady!
To everyone , stay cool (or warm) and stay healthy. Paula


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course, she's gorgeous!!! I'm sure you've mentioned before but I can't remember: how old is big brother?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be 16 months next week, and yes, they are close together but she wanted it that way (and she is done).
Click to expand...

Well, it looks like your DD and SIL will be pretty busy for a while :lol: but there's a lot to be said for close together. My sister's DS and DD were only about 17 months apart and now (both over 50) are very best friends.


----------



## KatyNora

Carol, thanks for the "Carrots from Gail's Aunt Millie." I really like the idea of the green pepper bowls.


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> That will be that the day, Sam


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course, she's gorgeous!!! I'm sure you've mentioned before but I can't remember: how old is big brother?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be 16 months next week, and yes, they are close together but she wanted it that way (and she is done).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it looks like your DD and SIL will be pretty busy for a while :lol: but there's a lot to be said for close together. My sister's DS and DD were only about 17 months apart and now (both over 50) are very best friends.
Click to expand...

Oh, yes--my first two were 16 months apart and my last two were 15 months apart (with almost 4 years between #2 and #3), so I know exactly how busy they'll be. Fun times! I'm glad she's able to stay at home with them for now, too.


----------



## daralene

I'm so sorry I have missed huge parts of the TP this week.  Sam I see where you had computer trouble again and had to be off for a while. From the number of pages I gather the party is still going :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for all your help with keeping it up and we missed you.

I don't know when I will get time to catch up but want to say hello. Went to a really fun festival and bought a creamer from one of my favorite potters. Now my creamer will go with my cups. My friends and I were seated in the Food Court when we saw my son in the band that was about to play. He had told me he would be playing but the ladies asked me where. Well I didn't know there were about 4 places where they had music, so we were at the right place at the right time accidentally. Thinking of you all and wondering if I could print out the TP to try and get caught up. Maybe I will try that sometime.

Sam, since you were off for a while, please note I got the recipe for you for the carrot dogs and posted it Saturday. If you need me to post it again I can PM you or do it twice on the TP. I couldn't get the secret marinade but at least he gave me the method to do it. :thumbup: 

Hugs to all my TP friends and new TP friends :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

That said, do you have any pecan recipes to share? I just put my pecans in things like pumpkin bread; a lot of the "bread" recipes.
Thanks!
marilyn[/quote]

We like to sprinkle chopped pecans on top of pancakes before flipping them over. Really great tasting! Joy


----------



## daralene

I see from this page that Rosa Posa lost a parent. So sorry for your loss Rosa. Take the time you need and know we are always here.

Sam, we need you now more than ever.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


What is this I am reading where they might shut down the internet because of some virus for all the computers that are infected as of 12:01am Mon? Was just reading this and hoping I won't be affected.


----------



## jheiens

What is this I am reading where they might shut down the internet because of some virus for all the computers that are infected as of 12:01am Mon? Was just reading this and hoping I won't be affected.[/quote]

I mentioned this to my younger daughter yesterday as a matter she might want to check out--what with her personal and business computers, business website, etc. When she made a snarky reference to my not quite being 'with it' about such things, I decided to drop the subject and let her deal with it if it happens to her. If it doesn't, so be it. If it does crash hers, so be it.


----------



## master of none

daralene said:


> I see from this page that Rosa Posa lost a parent. So sorry for your loss Rosa. Take the time you need and know we are always here.
> 
> Sam, we need you now more than ever.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> What is this I am reading where they might shut down the internet because of some virus for all the computers that are infected as of 12:01am Mon? Was just reading this and hoping I won't be affected.


I just heard that too. I think the web site to check your computer is at; 
WWW.DCWD.org I haven't tried it yet but one of my sons has. He said his computer is safe. Una


----------



## Edith M

rosaposa13 said:
 

> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


So sorry for your loss. No matter how old you are Mom is Still Mom and losing her is just about the hardest thing there is. The memorial service will help you celebrate her life. Hugs coming your way. Edith M


----------



## preston

this really sounds yummy carol - thanks - sam



cmaliza said:


> Found my favorite carrot recipe.....Officially called "Carrots from Gail's Aunt Mille".....Gail was my secretary a l-o-n-g time ago whenI worked for the WI Dept of Maternal & Child Health...a couple of lifetimes ago! It was her Aunt Millie's recipe.
> 
> CARROTS FROM GAIL'S AUNT MILLIE
> 2# carrots - cut into circles
> 1 tsp asalt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 1 can tomato soup
> 1/2 c. oil
> 1/2 c. sugar
> 1 small green onion - thinly sliced
> 1 small green pepper - thinly sliced
> 2 c. chopped celery
> 1/2 c. tarragon vinegar
> 
> steam carrots about 10 minutes. Drain
> Add onions, celery & green pepper
> Mix remaining ingredients together and cook over medioum heat for 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Pour soup, etc. over carrots.
> Store in a GLASS container in the fridge...the longer the better.
> Serve in green pepper "cups".....green peppers halved lenght-wise, scooped out of seeds & ribs.
> Enjoy!
> 
> Carol (IL)


----------



## preston

thanks daralene - i got it - and it is a definite to do this summer.

sam



daralene said:


> I'm so sorry I have missed huge parts of the TP this week.  Sam I see where you had computer trouble again and had to be off for a while. From the number of pages I gather the party is still going :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for all your help with keeping it up and we missed you.
> 
> I don't know when I will get time to catch up but want to say hello. Went to a really fun festival and bought a creamer from one of my favorite potters. Now my creamer will go with my cups. My friends and I were seated in the Food Court when we saw my son in the band that was about to play. He had told me he would be playing but the ladies asked me where. Well I didn't know there were about 4 places where they had music, so we were at the right place at the right time accidentally. Thinking of you all and wondering if I could print out the TP to try and get caught up. Maybe I will try that sometime.
> 
> Sam, since you were off for a while, please note I got the recipe for you for the carrot dogs and posted it Saturday. If you need me to post it again I can PM you or do it twice on the TP. I couldn't get the secret marinade but at least he gave me the method to do it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs to all my TP friends and new TP friends :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M

Bulldog said:


> Boy, I can tell I have been out of it for a while. My birthday is July 8th. I am so far behind on my posts, I may not be responding in right place. I am feeling better. Able to sit up some now with back brace on. Overdid this morning, so now back in bed. Maybe I will get my posts right between now and next KP, Sam.


Happy Birthday Bulldog. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery. Edith M


----------



## celrobic

Sorry to burst your bubble, but ramen noodles are usually made from wheat, and therefore contain gluten. I am gluten intolerant, so I read labels like a maniac! Before I knew I was gluten intolerant, I enjoyed this salad very much at a party. I considered making it without the noodles, but I don't think it would be the same.

Celeste


----------



## Marilyn K.

We like to sprinkle chopped pecans on top of pancakes before flipping them over. Really great tasting! Joy[/quote]

Thank you!


----------



## gracieanne

celrobic said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but ramen noodles are usually made from wheat, and therefore contain gluten. I am gluten intolerant, so I read labels like a maniac! Before I knew I was gluten intolerant, I enjoyed this salad very much at a party. I considered making it without the noodles, but I don't think it would be the same.
> 
> Celeste


Celeste,
I've made a similar salad with either rice noodles OR quinoa spaghetti. It is definitely different but still really good. :thumbup:


----------



## Althea

Caught up at last, at 11.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide. Workmen arrived right on 7 a.m. to start removing/replacing my garage ceiling. Car driven to crash repairers at 8 a.m. and they'll need it until Thursday afternoon. They offered to drive me home but thought I should walk: only 15-20 minutes away, but feeling quite virtuous as a result. RosaPosa, so sorry about the loss of your mother: know that you are in our thoughts. Bulldog, happy birthday to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> Caught up at last, at 11.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide. Workmen arrived right on 7 a.m. to start removing/replacing my garage ceiling. Car driven to crash repairers at 8 a.m. and they'll need it until Thursday afternoon. They offered to drive me home but thought I should walk: only 15-20 minutes away, but feeling quite virtuous as a result. RosaPosa, so sorry about the loss of your mother: know that you are in our thoughts. Bulldog, happy birthday to you.


So glad things are coming right!


----------



## Joe P

I looked this recipe up and I want to do it but what is stevia,and erythritol or xyeitol? Help!!!! thanks, joe p



preston said:


> linday - welcome to the tea party - we love newcomers and hope they will join in often - lots of voices makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> thanks for the gluten free chocolate cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the frist time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> While the recipe sounds delicious, I wonder if a substitute for the Top Ramen noodle should be sought. Most people are not aware that these noodles are deep fried which makes the fat content very high. There is also fat in the flavour mix. So for anyone watching fat this would not be an option.
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I looked this recipe up and I want to do it but what is stevia,and erythritol or xyeitol? Help!!!! thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> linday - welcome to the tea party - we love newcomers and hope they will join in often - lots of voices makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> thanks for the gluten free chocolate cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the frist time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> While the recipe sounds delicious, I wonder if a substitute for the Top Ramen noodle should be sought. Most people are not aware that these noodles are deep fried which makes the fat content very high. There is also fat in the flavour mix. So for anyone watching fat this would not be an option.
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Stevia is a natural sweetener. It comes in packets, but I wanted only a half packet in my tea and got tired of having to measure 1/8 or 1/4 tsp. So I was pleased, for that purpose, to happen on liquid. When I needed more I could not find it where I thought I had gotten it, so I ordered it on Amazon. A bottle lasts me forever since I use it only for tea. But you will find it in the market by sugar, likely on a top shelf, or maybe in a sugar-free aisle.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> I looked this recipe up and I want to do it but what is stevia,and erythritol or xyeitol? Help!!!! thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> linday - welcome to the tea party - we love newcomers and hope they will join in often - lots of voices makes for interesting conversation.
> 
> thanks for the gluten free chocolate cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Linday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot day and a new tea party. Welcome all  and if there are any lurkers outthere please join in the conversation  we love new people  and it always adds to the perspective of the tea party.
> The theme of this weeks tea party  especially non-gluten recipes  I dont think it would hurt any of us to cut some of the gluten from our diets. I would think most noodles/pasta come in a nongluten form.
> Im sure we are all eagerly awaiting news about sorlennas new grandbaby.
> My recipe is a salad  think I could eat it everyday.
> 
> Broccoli Slaw
> 1 package broccoli/slaw mix
> 2 packages top ramon noodles broken finely (chicken flavor)
> 1 cup sunflower seeds
> 1 small package sliced almonds
> DRESSING
> ¾ cup oil
> ¼ cup white vinegar
> ¾ cup sugar (splenda, etc.)
> The two packages of chicken flavoring that came with the noodles
> PROCESS
> Pour dressing over finely crumbled noodles (raw uncooked noodles)  put vegetables (slaw mix) and nuts on top  let sit overnight (in fridge)
> Stir mixture next morning and a few more times before serving. This allows noodles to soften.
> Serve chilled.
> 
> Do you remember several several tea parties ago we were discussing special day celebrations. Think we are celebrating fried chicken day today. Someone gave an url that was a calendar with all the days listed and what was being celebrated. I would like that url if anyone can remember it.
> We also ended this past week talking about fried chicken  so  if anyone has a good recipe or techniques for fried chicken I think we would all appreciate the recipe/technique.
> The tea party is open.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the frist time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> While the recipe sounds delicious, I wonder if a substitute for the Top Ramen noodle should be sought. Most people are not aware that these noodles are deep fried which makes the fat content very high. There is also fat in the flavour mix. So for anyone watching fat this would not be an option.
> 
> Here is a link to a gluten free chocolate cake. I haven't tried it myself but the person who gave it to me swears by it.
> 
> http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If I have to use a sugar-substitute, I like stevia because it has no aftertaste at all for me. Though it's possible that is not everyone's body chemistry.


----------



## Edith M

Joe, Stevia is a type of sweetner made from a plant. It is used a lot by diabetics in place of cane sugar. Not sure what the others are. Edith M


----------



## celrobic

Do you use them dry like the ramen noodles? I might try that. Thanks.


----------



## Joe P

Edith did you look up that cake recipe i feel so stupid. but the stevia thing I got now. thanks. joe p



Edith M said:


> Joe, Stevia is a type of sweetner made from a plant. It is used a lot by diabetics in place of cane sugar. Not sure what the others are. Edith M


----------



## preston

celrobic - yes - you use them dry - allowing them to sit overnight and during the day - stirring them every so often allows the raw noodles to soften.

glad to see you join us celrobic - visit us often and join in the conversation.

sam



celrobic said:


> Do you use them dry like the ramen noodles? I might try that. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course, she's gorgeous!!! I'm sure you've mentioned before but I can't remember: how old is big brother?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be 16 months next week, and yes, they are close together but she wanted it that way (and she is done).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it looks like your DD and SIL will be pretty busy for a while :lol: but there's a lot to be said for close together. My sister's DS and DD were only about 17 months apart and now (both over 50) are very best friends.
Click to expand...

There were four of us in H.S. at the same time all being just a year apart. There were times when we were great friends and sometimes not so much...but now that we're all old enough to appreciate each other, it's very nice.


----------



## AZ Sticks

preston said:


> sandy - could we have a picture of the "hooded scarf form hell" when you are done. i have never tried knitting with black - dark blue about did me in.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam, Welcome back! The hooded scarf is undergoing a "light" block as I type. I will take a couple of pictures tomorrow and post the "design" info.
> Have a great evening - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend Everyone! Boy I blinked last week and the TP was up to 102 pages - I don't know when (or if) I will get a chance to read it all. I started reading this week and it was already up to 23 pages - I got through 18 and decided I'd jump in and say Hello so that I can go get some knitting done! I told DH that I was "taking the day off" so that means that after making the bed, doing a load of laundry, making breakfast and cleaning up the kitchen I will be able to knit and "yarn ball" for most of the day. "yarn balling" is what DH calls my computer time when I'm on KP or Raverly, etc....
> Speaking of computer time and knitting...Craftsy has a free class you can sign up for on Short Rows- the link came in my Vogue email this morning... I have never bought one of their classes, but this will be a chance to see how I like them.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> Myfanwy - my bd is the 18th...59 this year - yikes
> My favorite cake is any that I don't have to bake myself!!
> 
> Wannabear - that is a great calendar site I have bookmarked it.
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern. Daralene, I loved the sweet little pm you sent.
> Congratualations, Sorlenna. A little girl. That is just wonderful. Glad your daughter and baby are doing well.
> Sam, my goodness what a wonderful tp. It will take me a while to catch up. You have been a great host and we all love you for keeping us together.
> Dreamweaver, praise the Lord for a fungal infection. So much better daignosis than cancer.
> Marianne, I am thrilled about your truck. Obviously, you are seen for the loving, bighearted person you are for someone to do such a thoughtful thing. So very happy for you.
> Carol, hang in there. We are all putting our arms around you in our thoughts and our prayers.
> I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


Bulldog!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling much better and soon!!!! I've been off the computer all day as my son Daniel has been with me. He just left to go back home, his a/c is out on his car, so wants to drive at night when it's so much cooler! We had a blast, I fixed some granola (Kashi brand) with fresh peaches, dried cranberries and some raisins. He scarfed that up :lol: We went to Sautee (a great small community not far away) had a wonderful lunch a the Old Country Store, they have fresh made sandwiches (all types) on fresh homemade breads, homemade soups and of course the fresh dipped ice cream. We each ordered different types of sandwiches and had them quartered so we all had a section of each! That was really fun and will do that more often. ;-) Next we went to Mount Yonah Vineyard tasting room, D worked there for about 6 months and he wanted to see how everyone was fairing. They treated all to wine tastings then gave a huge discount on bottles of wine. I think we ended up coming home with at least 5 or 6, I know D put 3 in his car for the trip home, so he will have a very nice wine to serve with his special dinners for his friends. Came home and spent the afternoon just visiting and him ooohhing and drooling over my truck :lol: Kept offering to trade with me, but there is no way I'd fall for that one. He helped me grill some wonderful steaks and Cindi made a beautiful salad, I made some potatoes on the grill, so we had a feast! All in all it was a wonderful day, sure hated to see him drive off, but I know he has a busy schedule, just so nice to have him with us even for a short visit. 
Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful weekend, we are hoping for a week of rain here. Temps are supposed to lower with the front that is coming in, will be a welcome relief for sure! 
Take care, stay drive over in the UK, worry about everyone over there. Stay warm to those on the other side of the world, would gladly send you some warm air if I could figure out how to point a fan that far :lol: 
Prayers and Hugs surround each and everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

preston said:


> holy crap - i'm finally caught up - i will eventually get my old tp setup back - i had to reregister which i did using an old unused email address - getting my email back will help in quite a few areas.
> 
> i waht to thank all of you for being on generous in keeping this going - actualy i knew you would - but one worries when their "children" are out of sight.
> 
> now i can go knit for a while - but i will be checking in real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> preston is my birth namne - sam a nickname - all my friends call me sam.


Then we'll all call you Sam! - 
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne, I love the description of your day. It just made me smile to read it all. I have the feeling that Daniel is a very special young man. I'm glad, too, that the weather is likely to settle down a bit for you. Maybe once it cools down, you'll have some stories to tell about camping in your new rig. Have a great week!


----------



## Marianne818

I cannot wait to take my "new to me" rig out for a few days next to a cool mountain stream that is perfect for trout fishing! :-D I have everything set up so as soon as Mom can walk all around the inside of the house without being dizzy we will be heading out! The camper is loaded with everything we will need except for our clothes and food of course. ;-) 
I may be a little biased, but my Daniel is very special to me at least. And I learned today that his former employer feels the same way, made me proud to hear him praise my son and they didn't know I was his Mom (he hadn't introduced us as yet and we were a good distance apart). The owner gave D a special half bottle of wine, normally is being sold at $49 a bottle, only 12 bottles left (besides what is in the wine library) and he gave one to D! That was a shock for sure! 
I found my old cookbook, will go through it tomorrow and try to posts a few of the goodies that I know are in it. I think I have a recipe for cherry pie, not sure about the sour cherry though. I had a sour cherry tree in my back yard when I lived in Bowling Green, Ohio.. mercy that was 36 yrs ago :shock: 
Have a safe and wonderful evening/morning whichever the case may be.


----------



## preston

my goodness marianne - you have lived all over - bowling green is only about fifty miles from me - i have a grandson who will be a junior this fall at bgsu.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I found my old cookbook, will go through it tomorrow and try to posts a few of the goodies that I know are in it. I think I have a recipe for cherry pie, not sure about the sour cherry though. I had a sour cherry tree in my back yard when I lived in Bowling Green, Ohio.. mercy that was 36 yrs ago :shock:
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/morning whichever the case may be.


----------



## Ceili

and my youngest dd is a graduate of bgsu!!!!!


preston said:


> my goodness marianne - you have lived all over - bowling green is only about fifty miles from me - i have a grandson who will be a junior this fall at bgsu.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my old cookbook, will go through it tomorrow and try to posts a few of the goodies that I know are in it. I think I have a recipe for cherry pie, not sure about the sour cherry though. I had a sour cherry tree in my back yard when I lived in Bowling Green, Ohio.. mercy that was 36 yrs ago :shock:
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/morning whichever the case may be.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

preston said:


> connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Never think we could or would want to be without you. I haven't thanked you for taking over as host. But I do appreciate it. Welcome back...so sorry you're having problems with your computer. I know just enough about them to be EXTREMELY dangerous!!
> JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Pammie, the carrot dog recipe is on page 19.
Carol (IL)


----------



## KateB

It's another wet and miserable day here - typical Scottish summer day! Wish I could send some of this coolness and rain to you people suffering from the heat. I might moan, but I think I'd rather be too cold than too hot.
Sam, don't ever doubt that we need you!
5mmdpns, don't usually bother with a birthday cake, but might do this year as I'm going to hit the big twenty, twenty, twenty (as Dave would say) in September. I agree Myfanwy, I often look in the mirror and wonder who the old woman is! :lol: I was listening to the Treorchy Male Choir on Youtube, boy can the Welsh sing! My DH said when Wales played Scotland at rugby in Cardiff, the crowd of Weshmen standing behind them were every bit as good as the choir!
Althea, glad you're finally getting the garage and the car sorted.
RookieRetiree, that sounds like a great recipe, I've printed it off to try tomorrow.
Sorlenna, hope your DD says it's ok to post the photos of Raina, dying to see her.
Joy, hope you feel better soon.
Marianne, sounds like you've got a good boy there!
Must go now and see what's for lunch. Pop back later. ((( ))) to all, Kate.


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I can tell I have been out of it for a while. My birthday is July 8th. I am so far behind on my posts, I may not be responding in right place. I am feeling better. Able to sit up some now with back brace on. Overdid this morning, so now back in bed. Maybe I will get my posts right between now and next KP, Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Bulldog. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery. Edith M
Click to expand...

Bulldog, Hope you had a *Happy Birthday* and so glad you are feeling better than you were. It is so easy to overdo and most people do, but not a good thing  I join with Edith and all the others in wishing you a speedy recovery :thumbup: :thumbup: Let the work go, your recovery is more important.

Looks like my computer wasn't contaminated as we are up and working. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Blueberry Maniac....sad to lose a friend and a special one. What a beautiful memorial that will be to go on the boat. That is what I hope I can have on a lake between Canada and the US. Hope the memorial and your memories will be special for all of you and she will never be forgotten. How incredible that you all made a baby blanket for a charity in her name and from her stash. She must be smiling down on all of you and the babies. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Rosaposa,
Very sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. Even if we are "prepared" for it, the loss is nevertheless very hard. Be thankful for a full life and cherish the memories and stories. Have a lovely celebration service...full of love and happy memories.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne - what a wonderful day for you and your son. I think it's a special joy to see your kids settled in safe and happy places and to see that other people think that they are as special as you do.

We celebrated DH's birthday yesterday along with DD and mine by going out for dinner last night. No more birthdays for the rest of the year so we'll start thinking about Christmas. Our present from all the kids is a new Kindle when it comes out....I'll be looking for suggestions on what books, etc. to load on it. Between knitting and cooking books, I'll have to save room for DH's car, gardening and fishing books. Another advancement for a couple of oldies into the new technology world!

Have a great day and a great week everyone - hope all your computers are safe and that you find yourself smiling for no apparent reason other than the KPers are thinking of you and sending good wishes.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Bulldog!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling much better and soon!!!! I've been off the computer all day as my son Daniel has been with me. He just left to go back home, his a/c is out on his car, so wants to drive at night when it's so much cooler! We had a blast, I fixed some granola (Kashi brand) with fresh peaches, dried cranberries and some raisins. He scarfed that up :lol: We went to Sautee (a great small community not far away) had a wonderful lunch a the Old Country Store, they have fresh made sandwiches (all types) on fresh homemade breads, homemade soups and of course the fresh dipped ice cream. We each ordered different types of sandwiches and had them quartered so we all had a section of each! That was really fun and will do that more often. ;-) Next we went to Mount Yonah Vineyard tasting room, D worked there for about 6 months and he wanted to see how everyone was fairing. They treated all to wine tastings then gave a huge discount on bottles of wine. I think we ended up coming home with at least 5 or 6, I know D put 3 in his car for the trip home, so he will have a very nice wine to serve with his special dinners for his friends. Came home and spent the afternoon just visiting and him ooohhing and drooling over my truck :lol: Kept offering to trade with me, but there is no way I'd fall for that one. He helped me grill some wonderful steaks and Cindi made a beautiful salad, I made some potatoes on the grill, so we had a feast! All in all it was a wonderful day, sure hated to see him drive off, but I know he has a busy schedule, just so nice to have him with us even for a short visit.
> Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful weekend, we are hoping for a week of rain here. Temps are supposed to lower with the front that is coming in, will be a welcome relief for sure!
> Take care, stay drive over in the UK, worry about everyone over there. Stay warm to those on the other side of the world, would gladly send you some warm air if I could figure out how to point a fan that far :lol:
> Prayers and Hugs surround each and everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne......so wonderful to hear you had such a special time. Great things are happening for you and to have your son home and do so many special things :thumbup: :thumbup: How great is that!! Sounds like you are really on the mend. Thanks for the Hug. Right back at you.

I am so far behind on the pages so I know I am missing posts and want each and every one of you to know I care about what is happening, so if I missed mentioning you, I send you love and hugs. Welcome to all our new TP friends. I hear you are a newbie Sam - The Wren - so welcome to you too. LOL :lol:

For those who have lost friends, parents, loved ones. My heart goes out to you and the pain you are suffering. I was just at a funeral this last week and the pain was raw.

My friend in Ohio whose 13 yr. old son, Ben, who has leukemia is already in treatment. His attitude is fantastic and my sister is being a terrific support to them, keeping the 16 yr. old brother with her and including him in her family. She has one of the most wonderful families I know, so he will have lots of fun things to do to keep his mind off things while his mother is with Ben. Then Karen is staying with Ben so the mother can come home and also be with her other son. Please continue to remember Ben in prayer.

Hugs to all.
Daralene


----------



## RookieRetiree

Darlene - prayers continued. The support system surrounding a person going through treatment and his direct care givers is so important. It does take a village when it comes to this kind of thing...seems so much more manageable when shared with others.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It's another wet and miserable day here - typical Scottish summer day! Wish I could send some of this coolness and rain to you people suffering from the heat. I might moan, but I think I'd rather be too cold than too hot.
> Sam, don't ever doubt that we need you!
> 5mmdpns, don't usually bother with a birthday cake, but might do this year as I'm going to hit the big twenty, twenty, twenty (as Dave would say) in September. I agree Myfanwy, I often look in the mirror and wonder who the old woman is! :lol: I was listening to the Treorchy Male Choir on Youtube, boy can the Welsh sing! My DH said when Wales played Scotland at rugby in Cardiff, the crowd of Weshmen standing behind them were every bit as good as the choir!
> Althea, glad you're finally getting the garage and the car sorted.
> RookieRetiree, that sounds like a great recipe, I've printed it off to try tomorrow.
> Sorlenna, hope your DD says it's ok to post the photos of Raina, dying to see her.
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> Marianne, sounds like you've got a good boy there!
> Must go now and see what's for lunch. Pop back later. ((( ))) to all, Kate.


Hi! to Kate in particular! but to anyone else online at the moment! I am adding a couple of pics. I took to show my machine knitter brother [commercial machines] what his ol' Sister does slowly by hand!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling much better and soon!!!! I've been off the computer all day as my son Daniel has been with me. He just left to go back home, his a/c is out on his car, so wants to drive at night when it's so much cooler! We had a blast, I fixed some granola (Kashi brand) with fresh peaches, dried cranberries and some raisins. He scarfed that up :lol: We went to Sautee (a great small community not far away) had a wonderful lunch a the Old Country Store, they have fresh made sandwiches (all types) on fresh homemade breads, homemade soups and of course the fresh dipped ice cream. We each ordered different types of sandwiches and had them quartered so we all had a section of each! That was really fun and will do that more often. ;-) Next we went to Mount Yonah Vineyard tasting room, D worked there for about 6 months and he wanted to see how everyone was fairing. They treated all to wine tastings then gave a huge discount on bottles of wine. I think we ended up coming home with at least 5 or 6, I know D put 3 in his car for the trip home, so he will have a very nice wine to serve with his special dinners for his friends. Came home and spent the afternoon just visiting and him ooohhing and drooling over my truck :lol: Kept offering to trade with me, but there is no way I'd fall for that one. He helped me grill some wonderful steaks and Cindi made a beautiful salad, I made some potatoes on the grill, so we had a feast! All in all it was a wonderful day, sure hated to see him drive off, but I know he has a busy schedule, just so nice to have him with us even for a short visit.
> Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful weekend, we are hoping for a week of rain here. Temps are supposed to lower with the front that is coming in, will be a welcome relief for sure!
> Take care, stay drive over in the UK, worry about everyone over there. Stay warm to those on the other side of the world, would gladly send you some warm air if I could figure out how to point a fan that far :lol:
> Prayers and Hugs surround each and everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne......so wonderful to hear you had such a special time. Great things are happening for you and to have your son home and do so many special things :thumbup: :thumbup: How great is that!! Sounds like you are really on the mend. Thanks for the Hug. Right back at you.
> 
> I am so far behind on the pages so I know I am missing posts and want each and every one of you to know I care about what is happening, so if I missed mentioning you, I send you love and hugs. Welcome to all our new TP friends. I hear you are a newbie Sam - The Wren - so welcome to you too. LOL :lol:
> 
> For those who have lost friends, parents, loved ones. My heart goes out to you and the pain you are suffering. I was just at a funeral this last week and the pain was raw.
> 
> My friend in Ohio whose 13 yr. old son, Ben, who has leukemia is already in treatment. His attitude is fantastic and my sister is being a terrific support to them, keeping the 16 yr. old brother with her and including him in her family. She has one of the most wonderful families I know, so he will have lots of fun things to do to keep his mind off things while his mother is with Ben. Then Karen is staying with Ben so the mother can come home and also be with her other son. Please continue to remember Ben in prayer.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> Daralene
Click to expand...

WILCO! [Deamweaver will be able to translate that one for you] . I know how busy you are and thank you so for your PM!
When everyone is getting onboard TP, it is hard to keep up, through a busy week! I am now going backwards!!!


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Hi! to Kate in particular! but to anyone else online at the moment! I am adding a couple of pics. I took to show my machine knitter brother [commercial machines] what his ol' Sister does slowly by hand!


You are such a good knitter. And wowza! Those colors there are very nice!


----------



## KateB

Myfanwy, your knitting is brilliant. Love the colours in the second one. Is it a hat? Shouldn't you be asleep just now? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you wannabear!

and Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Myfanwy, your knitting is brilliant. Love the colours in the second one. Is it a hat? Shouldn't you be asleep just now? :lol:


I often am awake, middle of the night- it is a good time to catch the BBC news- but it has all been wimbledon- and quite a good time to phone home- if I know people are likely to be in -although 6-7am, is usually better- especially in summer-[my time ]

yes it is a hat- what we know as a beanie!


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you once again for all your birthday wishes. To those who share my birthday, I wish you only the best.
I am taking it slow in healing. Finding it is adjustment getting used to rods up my back. Only get up with back brace and stagger that with rest periods. Supposed to start walking treadmill for short intervals today, but only when DH is around.
Once again, Rosaposa, my heart goes out to you and all those of this forum who are suffering loss. Hold them close in your heart. You will find them only a prayer away.
Congrats again to Grandmapaula and Sorlenna. We anxiously await pictures of our little angels. 
Wishing you all a happy, healthy day...Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whew ..finally got caught up! Dont know why but suddenly quit getting posting notices late Fri. and was beginning to think perhaps I was no longer welcome. Then realized I was also having other issues related to Ned's and was boohooing at tv commercials. Took sick day from job and have doctors appointment this afternoon. 

My heart goes out to rosaposa at the loss of mother. I still have blue days and mama passed 12 yrs ago.

Sam (may we still call you Sam) glad your computer issues were resolved. I hope to get mine back today. Find typing using phone frustrating.

Marianne your day with son sounded fun. Also so glad tests came back positive. Still haven't checked my pecans but havent forgotten.

Sorlenna so happy for your newest GC. 

Leaving to go to friends a nd hopefully pick some corn. And hopefully will check back in later.


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Whew ..finally got caught up! Dont know why but suddenly quit getting posting notices late Fri. and was beginning to think perhaps I was no longer welcome. Then realized I was also having other issues related to Ned's and was boohooing at tv commercials. Took sick day from job and have doctors appointment this afternoon.
> 
> My heart goes out to rosaposa at the loss of mother. I still have blue days and mama passed 12 yrs ago.
> 
> Sam (may we still call you Sam) glad your computer issues were resolved. I hope to get mine back today. Find typing using phone frustrating.
> 
> Marianne your day with son sounded fun. Also so glad tests came back positive. Still haven't checked my pecans but havent forgotten.
> 
> Sorlenna so happy for your newest GC.
> 
> Leaving to go to friends a nd hopefully pick some corn. And hopefully will check back in later.


Do so hope things come right quickly for you! I take it seriously when I am weepy for no apparent reason! God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2

Almost there!


----------



## preston

what a beautiful beanie - love the colors myfanwy. think i would take a jumper made by myfanwy first - has more personality.

sam

Hi! to Kate in particular! but to anyone else online at the moment! I am adding a couple of pics. I took to show my machine knitter brother [commercial machines] what his ol' Sister does slowly by hand![/quote]


----------



## preston

all my friends call me sam settleg - so absolutely.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam (may we still call you Sam) glad your computer issues were resolved. I hope to get mine back today. Find typing using phone frustrating.


----------



## preston

off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Why thank you Sam! I love bright colours! Someone once commented how violent my paintings are- while I am such a quiet person! Good way to get the aggression out!!


----------



## Bulldog

I love the colors of your beanie, myfanwy. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I love the colors of your beanie, myfanwy. Just beautiful.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.
> 
> sam


Sam....it's been so dry here that the grass has hardly grown. There's also a watering lawn ban, so evertying is getting a little brown.

I worry about you out in the heat and humidity....take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....it's been so dry here that the grass has hardly grown. There's also a watering lawn ban, so evertying is getting a little brown.
> 
> I worry about you out in the heat and humidity....take care.
Click to expand...

That is where it is really good if you can hook up the waste water from washing machine and sink, to a tank- and use it for the garden- I know people who have tanks from the roof water, for their gardens!


----------



## budasha

Good morning all. I'm only on page 22 and there are 24 to go. Can't do all right now but do want to say hello.

Conniesews - hope you're feeling better. I haven't been to a circus since I was a kid. Don't even know if they still have them here - I haven't seen anything advertised. I do remember it was a thrill.

Joe - aren't you the lucky one to have pecans. It costs us an arm and a leg to buy them here and I love them. Sometimes chop them up and put them in a pie crust.
Glad you're feeling better. Talk about working on the patio. I've got a lot to do too. It seems like there's more to do every day. We have brick on the patio and it's a never-ending job keeping the weeds out. I was just thinking that I used to be able to enjoy the patio and just sit and read. I don't know what happened but haven't been able to do that in a couple of years. Will post a few pictures later on.

DonnieK - sorry that you're having health issues. Hope that the antibiotics will clear up the problem quickly.

Sam - hope that your computer hasn't been infected by that virus. 

Daralene - haven't heard of carrot dogs but they sound interesting.

RookieRetiree - love broasted chicken but not many places have it. A fish and chip place nearby also makes broasted chicken. It is so flavourful. Don't often get to have it though.

Gotta go and do some work. See you all later.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hi Ya'll! Trying to catch up. Have not been able to sit for long periods post back surgery. They did get my staples out this week and hope next week I will be able to progress some in my activities. Today is my birthday. I will remember this one for sure. I so appreciate and love all of you for your love and concern. Daralene, I loved the sweet little pm you sent.
> Congratualations, Sorlenna. A little girl. That is just wonderful. Glad your daughter and baby are doing well.
> Sam, my goodness what a wonderful tp. It will take me a while to catch up. You have been a great host and we all love you for keeping us together.
> Dreamweaver, praise the Lord for a fungal infection. So much better daignosis than cancer.
> Marianne, I am thrilled about your truck. Obviously, you are seen for the loving, bighearted person you are for someone to do such a thoughtful thing. So very happy for you.
> Carol, hang in there. We are all putting our arms around you in our thoughts and our prayers.
> I Love You All, My dear TP friends...Betty


Sounds like you are healing well, hopes and prayers that you heal well and quickly. 
Glad you are back, even if in short bursts, lovely thing about the TP that you can come and go as needed and no one minds.
Oh! And hope you had a lovely birthday regardless.


----------



## Edith M

Joe P said:


> Edith did you look up that cake recipe i feel so stupid. but the stevia thing I got now. thanks. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, Stevia is a type of sweetner made from a plant. It is used a lot by diabetics in place of cane sugar. Not sure what the others are. Edith M
Click to expand...

Sorry Joe, since I don't bake cakes anymore I did not look at the receipe. Rick being a Brittle Type One diebetic we find it easier to not have such things in the house. I will make myself an occasional mug cake but that is it.

How are you doing with finding gluten free products? Reading labels adds at least 15 minutes more to the shopping but it is so necessary for folks like us.


----------



## jheiens

Have a great day and a great week everyone - hope all your computers are safe and that you find yourself smiling for no apparent reason other than the KPers are thinking of you and sending good wishes.[/quote]

What a sweet thought. You made me smile just reading your words, Rookieretiree.

KateB, thanks for recovery wishes. I'm not certain I'm through it yet but am feeling much better.

Best wishes, everyone, for the coming week. It appears that our friends in the southeastern States may get a weather break this week. Certainly hope so!!


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, if she has any of the qualities you've shown to TPers here, she must be one fine lady. Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well now, I am off to write some snail mail letters!!! haha, never thought I would have to write out a letter in long-hand!!! I am feeling much better today. Sometimes it just takes a few days of misery with the fibromyalgia and then you feel better once the muscle pains are gone. How are you doing Marge with your aches/pains and that leg of yours? hope things are getting better, you do have such nice friends who will come over and help out. Has Hobo appeared?


----------



## Edith M

Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes

2 cups grated Zucchini
1 cup flavored bread crumbs
2 beaten eggs
1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)

Combine well and shape into patties.
Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side

Serves 4


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds good to me. I think zucchini take on the flavor of just about anything you put it with so as long as the consistency is about the same, it works. I remember a friend made faux apple crisp using zuchinni. When the zucchini come into season, they're all over the place and cheap.


----------



## Lurker 2

Edith M said:


> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4


Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!

have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?

Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?

Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter! 
external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!


----------



## preston

rookieretiree - heidi made me come in - just as well - she tried to mow and the blades won't work - think the belt is stretched and needs replaced.

there wasn't a whole lot to mow - weeds mainly - just thought to get everything the same heighth would look better - but the dust from the weeds was getting pretty thick - was aftraid what it would do to my breathing.

so i am now inside knitting - what else.

btw - my roomba arrived today an is not sitting in the living room charging - can hardly wait to see it in action. not sure how well it will handle dog and cat hair in carpet but think it will be wonderful once i get hardwood floors down.

heidi is taking the boys swimming so it should be fairly quiet here this afternoon.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....it's been so dry here that the grass has hardly grown. There's also a watering lawn ban, so evertying is getting a little brown.
> 
> I worry about you out in the heat and humidity....take care.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

if you put vinegar in a bottlw with a pointy top - like some mustard and catsup containers and water the patio weeds with the vinegar they will not grow for quite some time. or just pour in straight from the bottle. it really does kill them and keeps them from growing.

sam



budasha said:


> Good morning all. I'm only on page 22 and there are 24 to go. Can't do all right now but do want to say hello.
> 
> Conniesews - hope you're feeling better. I haven't been to a circus since I was a kid. Don't even know if they still have them here - I haven't seen anything advertised. I do remember it was a thrill.
> 
> Joe - aren't you the lucky one to have pecans. It costs us an arm and a leg to buy them here and I love them. Sometimes chop them up and put them in a pie crust.
> Glad you're feeling better. Talk about working on the patio. I've got a lot to do too. It seems like there's more to do every day. We have brick on the patio and it's a never-ending job keeping the weeds out. I was just thinking that I used to be able to enjoy the patio and just sit and read. I don't know what happened but haven't been able to do that in a couple of years. Will post a few pictures later on.
> 
> DonnieK - sorry that you're having health issues. Hope that the antibiotics will clear up the problem quickly.
> 
> Sam - hope that your computer hasn't been infected by that virus.
> 
> Daralene - haven't heard of carrot dogs but they sound interesting.
> 
> RookieRetiree - love broasted chicken but not many places have it. A fish and chip place nearby also makes broasted chicken. It is so flavourful. Don't often get to have it though.
> 
> Gotta go and do some work. See you all later.


----------



## preston

most anxious to try this - i love crab - we have zucchini in the garden. sam



Edith M said:


> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4


----------



## Edith M

myfanwy said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
Click to expand...

You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Edith M said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
Click to expand...

thank you so much, Edith! a kind lurker has given me the receipt for the Old Bay seasoning!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Edith M said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
Click to expand...

Old Bay is a brand we use in the US - but any seafood seasoning will work - here's one I found in my search of the internet:

DRY SEASONING MIX FOR SEAFOOD
13 oz. free-flowing salt
3/4 oz. ground black pepper
1 oz. ground red pepper
1 tsp. powdered thyme
1 tsp. sweet basil
1/2 oz. garlic powder
1/2 oz. chili powder
1/2 oz. Accent (this is a tenderizer/seasoning--seasoned salt would work also)
1 bay leaf, crushed

Blend together and store in a jar. Use to season seafood before cooking.

There may be others out there also.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Hi! to Kate in particular! but to anyone else online at the moment! I am adding a couple of pics. I took to show my machine knitter brother [commercial machines] what his ol' Sister does slowly by hand!


What a gorgeous aran. Such fine knitting. You could enter that in a competition. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the colors for the WIP also.
Fabulous knitting Myfwany :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston

myfanwythank you so much said:


> can you share the recipe myfanwy?
> 
> sam


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Daralene, if she has any of the qualities you've shown to TPers here, she must be one fine lady. Joy


Oh my goodness Joy, you just made my day and my week. Thank you. I am so proud of both my sisters. I helped raise them since I was 13 1/2 yrs. old when the first was born. They were so adorable. It is really great knowing them as grown women now and if they weren't my sisters, I would want them for my friends. I have the best of both worlds, sisters and friends both. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! to Kate in particular! but to anyone else online at the moment! I am adding a couple of pics. I took to show my machine knitter brother [commercial machines] what his ol' Sister does slowly by hand!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous aran. Such fine knitting. You could enter that in a competition. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love the colors for the WIP also.
> Fabulous knitting Myfwany :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Daralene- thank you for your kind words! the aran looks OK in the photo- but at the back in particular is starting to 'felt', and has stains and blotches- but is so warm I dragged it out of storage a few weeks ago!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Well now, I am off to write some snail mail letters!!! haha, never thought I would have to write out a letter in long-hand!!! I am feeling much better today. Sometimes it just takes a few days of misery with the fibromyalgia and then you feel better once the muscle pains are gone. How are you doing Marge with your aches/pains and that leg of yours? hope things are getting better, you do have such nice friends who will come over and help out. Has Hobo appeared?


Wishing you both pain free days. I know it feels almost like you have the flu when you get too tired with all the aches and pains and the exhaustion robs one of quality of life, but they can't take the life away. Keep doing all the right things you are doing. Maybe you could both post what you do to get better. I am working with nutrition. I might have tried the pills but they said a side effect was gaining weight so I said no. Working with a Naturopath who is also an MD Yale grad. Quite expensive, so mostly doing nutrition on my own. Would love to know what works for either of you :?: 
I'm sure there are others on KP & TP who suffer from this who could benefit from your experience.


----------



## Lurker 2

Old Bay seasoning:

Yield: Makes about 1/4 cup
Ingredients:

1 tablespoon ground dried bay leaves
2 teaspoons celery salt
1-1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1-1/2 teaspoons ground black pepper
1 teaspoon sweet or smoked paprika
1 teaspoon ground celery seeds
1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon ground mace
1/8 teaspoon ground cardamom
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
Preparation:

Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly. Store in an airtight container and store in a cool place. Use with seafood or chicken.

the sender prefers to remain anonymous.


----------



## daralene

What a gorgeous aran. Such fine knitting. You could enter that in a competition. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the colors for the WIP also.
Fabulous knitting Myfwany :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Daralene- thank you for your kind words! the aran looks OK in the photo- but at the back in particular is starting to 'felt', and has stains and blotches- but is so warm I dragged it out of storage a few weeks ago![/quote]
___________________________
Oh no, well you can just face people and back up instead of turning around :lol: 
Nothing takes away from its beauty. What a shame though. Guess everything gets old, but maybe that just gives it character like it does with us!! :thumbup:
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> What a gorgeous aran. Such fine knitting. You could enter that in a competition. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love the colors for the WIP also.
> Fabulous knitting Myfwany :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Daralene- thank you for your kind words! the aran looks OK in the photo- but at the back in particular is starting to 'felt', and has stains and blotches- but is so warm I dragged it out of storage a few weeks ago![/quote]
Daralene
______________________________________
Oh no, well you can just face people and back up instead of turning around :lol: 
Nothing takes away from its beauty. What a shame though. Guess everything gets old, but maybe that just gives it character like it does with us!! :thumbup:[/quote]

:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Caught up at last, at 11.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide. Workmen arrived right on 7 a.m. to start removing/replacing my garage ceiling. Car driven to crash repairers at 8 a.m. and they'll need it until Thursday afternoon. They offered to drive me home but thought I should walk: only 15-20 minutes away, but feeling quite virtuous as a result. RosaPosa, so sorry about the loss of your mother: know that you are in our thoughts. Bulldog, happy birthday to you.


Althea.......so glad things are finally moving with the repairs that need to be done and good for you for walking :thumbup:

Rookie Retiree said....Darlene - prayers continued. The support system surrounding a person going through treatment and his direct care givers is so important. It does take a village when it comes to this kind of thing...seems so much more manageable when shared with others.
______________________________________
Thank you so much. Love what you said.
Daralene

Settleg......Hope doctor's appointment went ok :?: Let us know how you are doing ;-)

Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?: Maybe it's just *D o n e.* LOL
Please thank the sender for the ingredients list for Old Bay Seasoning. Will have to save that and all the other recipes given this week. Someday I will go back to the old TParties and get those recipes too from the beginning.
The idea of recycling water is fabulous. They taught me about this in Germany. This one lady couldn't imagine that I didn't have a pail under the sink to catch the water and reuse. I have a friend there who catches all the rainwater and had a well dug and lined for the water storage and a pump to get it out to water her garden and lawn. They also have solar on their roof and geotherm for their heat and heating water. They get money back for their excess electricity. I say they have their own kingdom.

Sam.....I hadn't seen the post where your user name was now Preston and I wondered why this person Preston kept quote replying your post and not saying anything. Now I see, you were talking all the time, just as Preston. I'm catching up forward and backward so it's just all mixed up now :roll:

Watered plants twice today outside and once indoors. Got kitchen partially cleaned, need to wash floors yet. Need to take a nap. Think nap is moved up to the first position on the list. ;-) Bye everyone for now. Back later to try and catch up on missed posts. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught up at last, at 11.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide. Workmen arrived right on 7 a.m. to start removing/replacing my garage ceiling. Car driven to crash repairers at 8 a.m. and they'll need it until Thursday afternoon. They offered to drive me home but thought I should walk: only 15-20 minutes away, but feeling quite virtuous as a result. RosaPosa, so sorry about the loss of your mother: know that you are in our thoughts. Bulldog, happy birthday to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea.......so glad things are finally moving with the repairs that need to be done and good for you for walking :thumbup:
> 
> Rookie Retiree said....Darlene - prayers continued. The support system surrounding a person going through treatment and his direct care givers is so important. It does take a village when it comes to this kind of thing...seems so much more manageable when shared with others.
> ______________________________________
> Thank you so much. Love what you said.
> Daralene
> 
> Settleg......Hope doctor's appointment went ok :?: Let us know how you are doing ;-)
> 
> Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?:
> Please thank the sender for the ingredients list for Old Bay Seasoning. Will have to save that and all the other recipes given this week. Someday I will go back to the old TParties and get those recipes too from the beginning.
> 
> Sam.....I hadn't seen the post where your user name was now Preston and I wondered why this person kept quote replying your post and not saying anything. Now I see, you were talking all the time, just as Preston. I'm catching up forward and backward so it's just all mixed up now :roll:
> 
> Watered plants twice today outside and once indoors. Got kitchen partially cleaned, need to wash floors yet. Need to take a nap. Think nap is moved up to the first position on the list. ;-) Bye everyone for now. Back later to try and catch up on missed posts. :shock:
Click to expand...

most of my WIP's then become a GIFT!!!


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4


Oooooh, yummy :thumbup: I got 2 zucchini at the Farmer's Market and now the ingredients for Old Bay Seasoning. Ready to go!


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?:


The beanie is great--love the colors.

I'd call it an FO (finished object) but mostly, yes, DONE! Speaking of FOs, I've just posted pictures of the shawl here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94350-1.html#1776552

I am either starting a new shawl or a baby sweater...maybe both.  Meanwhile, work calls...I'll check back as I can.


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne818 said:


> I had a sour cherry tree in my back yard when I lived in Bowling Green, Ohio.. mercy that was 36 yrs ago :shock:
> Have a safe and wonderful evening/morning whichever the case may be.





preston said:


> my goodness marianne - you have lived all over - bowling green is only about fifty miles from me - i have a grandson who will be a junior this fall at bgsu.
> 
> sam





Ceili said:


> and my youngest dd is a graduate of bgsu!!!!!


This is so funny! My former BIL was on the faculty at BGSU back in the early/mid 70s. Small world, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Marilyn K.

[This is the first time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.

Oh you don't want to mention Teddies around here! This is a list of Teddy Makers!!!!
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2

Marilyn K. said:


> [This is the first time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> Oh you don't want to mention Teddies around here! This is a list of Teddy Makers!!!!
> marilyn


you are so welcome Marilyn!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam....glad you are indoors. We had plans to take our grandson to the zoo today since the weather forecasts stated temperatures in low 80's....wrong! It's now 93 degrees out and getting hotter with direct clear sunlight. We're playing indoor camping! He's zonked out in the "tent" now...think I'll grab a nap also.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Edith M said:


> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4


These are wonderful. I add some grated onion to mine! Either way, they do not disappoint!!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling much better and soon!!!! I've been off the computer all day as my son Daniel has been with me. He just left to go back home, his a/c is out on his car, so wants to drive at night when it's so much cooler! We had a blast, I fixed some granola (Kashi brand) with fresh peaches, dried cranberries and some raisins. He scarfed that up :lol: We went to Sautee (a great small community not far away) had a wonderful lunch a the Old Country Store, they have fresh made sandwiches (all types) on fresh homemade breads, homemade soups and of course the fresh dipped ice cream. We each ordered different types of sandwiches and had them quartered so we all had a section of each! That was really fun and will do that more often. ;-) Next we went to Mount Yonah Vineyard tasting room, D worked there for about 6 months and he wanted to see how everyone was fairing. They treated all to wine tastings then gave a huge discount on bottles of wine. I think we ended up coming home with at least 5 or 6, I know D put 3 in his car for the trip home, so he will have a very nice wine to serve with his special dinners for his friends. Came home and spent the afternoon just visiting and him ooohhing and drooling over my truck :lol: Kept offering to trade with me, but there is no way I'd fall for that one. He helped me grill some wonderful steaks and Cindi made a beautiful salad, I made some potatoes on the grill, so we had a feast! All in all it was a wonderful day, sure hated to see him drive off, but I know he has a busy schedule, just so nice to have him with us even for a short visit.
> Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful weekend, we are hoping for a week of rain here. Temps are supposed to lower with the front that is coming in, will be a welcome relief for sure!
> Take care, stay drive over in the UK, worry about everyone over there. Stay warm to those on the other side of the world, would gladly send you some warm air if I could figure out how to point a fan that far :lol:
> Prayers and Hugs surround each and everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne......so wonderful to hear you had such a special time. Great things are happening for you and to have your son home and do so many special things :thumbup: :thumbup: How great is that!! Sounds like you are really on the mend. Thanks for the Hug. Right back at you.
> 
> I am so far behind on the pages so I know I am missing posts and want each and every one of you to know I care about what is happening, so if I missed mentioning you, I send you love and hugs. Welcome to all our new TP friends. I hear you are a newbie Sam - The Wren - so welcome to you too. LOL :lol:
> 
> For those who have lost friends, parents, loved ones. My heart goes out to you and the pain you are suffering. I was just at a funeral this last week and the pain was raw.
> 
> My friend in Ohio whose 13 yr. old son, Ben, who has leukemia is already in treatment. His attitude is fantastic and my sister is being a terrific support to them, keeping the 16 yr. old brother with her and including him in her family. She has one of the most wonderful families I know, so he will have lots of fun things to do to keep his mind off things while his mother is with Ben. Then Karen is staying with Ben so the mother can come home and also be with her other son. Please continue to remember Ben in prayer.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILCO! [Deamweaver will be able to translate that one for you] . I know how busy you are and thank you so for your PM!
> When everyone is getting onboard TP, it is hard to keep up, through a busy week! I am now going backwards!!!
Click to expand...

Doesn't Wilco usually have Roger in front of it???


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Almost there!


The yarn looks like mochi? I love the colors, but don't like unplied yarn because my strange way of knitting does a bit of untwisting.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling much better and soon!!!! I've been off the computer all day as my son Daniel has been with me. He just left to go back home, his a/c is out on his car, so wants to drive at night when it's so much cooler! We had a blast, I fixed some granola (Kashi brand) with fresh peaches, dried cranberries and some raisins. He scarfed that up :lol: We went to Sautee (a great small community not far away) had a wonderful lunch a the Old Country Store, they have fresh made sandwiches (all types) on fresh homemade breads, homemade soups and of course the fresh dipped ice cream. We each ordered different types of sandwiches and had them quartered so we all had a section of each! That was really fun and will do that more often. ;-) Next we went to Mount Yonah Vineyard tasting room, D worked there for about 6 months and he wanted to see how everyone was fairing. They treated all to wine tastings then gave a huge discount on bottles of wine. I think we ended up coming home with at least 5 or 6, I know D put 3 in his car for the trip home, so he will have a very nice wine to serve with his special dinners for his friends. Came home and spent the afternoon just visiting and him ooohhing and drooling over my truck :lol: Kept offering to trade with me, but there is no way I'd fall for that one. He helped me grill some wonderful steaks and Cindi made a beautiful salad, I made some potatoes on the grill, so we had a feast! All in all it was a wonderful day, sure hated to see him drive off, but I know he has a busy schedule, just so nice to have him with us even for a short visit.
> Hope everyone is having or had a wonderful weekend, we are hoping for a week of rain here. Temps are supposed to lower with the front that is coming in, will be a welcome relief for sure!
> Take care, stay drive over in the UK, worry about everyone over there. Stay warm to those on the other side of the world, would gladly send you some warm air if I could figure out how to point a fan that far :lol:
> Prayers and Hugs surround each and everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne......so wonderful to hear you had such a special time. Great things are happening for you and to have your son home and do so many special things :thumbup: :thumbup: How great is that!! Sounds like you are really on the mend. Thanks for the Hug. Right back at you.
> 
> I am so far behind on the pages so I know I am missing posts and want each and every one of you to know I care about what is happening, so if I missed mentioning you, I send you love and hugs. Welcome to all our new TP friends. I hear you are a newbie Sam - The Wren - so welcome to you too. LOL :lol:
> 
> For those who have lost friends, parents, loved ones. My heart goes out to you and the pain you are suffering. I was just at a funeral this last week and the pain was raw.
> 
> My friend in Ohio whose 13 yr. old son, Ben, who has leukemia is already in treatment. His attitude is fantastic and my sister is being a terrific support to them, keeping the 16 yr. old brother with her and including him in her family. She has one of the most wonderful families I know, so he will have lots of fun things to do to keep his mind off things while his mother is with Ben. Then Karen is staying with Ben so the mother can come home and also be with her other son. Please continue to remember Ben in prayer.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILCO! [Deamweaver will be able to translate that one for you] . I know how busy you are and thank you so for your PM!
> When everyone is getting onboard TP, it is hard to keep up, through a busy week! I am now going backwards!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't Wilco usually have Roger in front of it???
Click to expand...

you got it !-Roger is short hand for 'received your message' and,'will act on it'.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> The yarn looks like mochi? I love the colors, but don't like unplied yarn because my strange way of knitting does a bit of untwisting.
Click to expand...

mochi I don't know, it is a pure wool from Turkey but marketed through the big Australian emporium Spotlight- Cleckheaton, California 8 ply.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> The yarn looks like mochi? I love the colors, but don't like unplied yarn because my strange way of knitting does a bit of untwisting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mochi I don't know, it is a pure wool from Turkey but marketed through the big Australian emporium Spotlight- Cleckheaton, California 8 ply.
Click to expand...

No, I think mochi is Crystal palace. But gorgeous colors regardless. Sometimes I think some yarn makers copy others that do well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Day Break- but the sun has shifted in it's arc sufficiently to be obscured from my mid-winter vantage point!
frost just visible!


----------



## Edith M

RookieRetiree said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Bay is a brand we use in the US - but any seafood seasoning will work - here's one I found in my search of the internet:
> 
> DRY SEASONING MIX FOR SEAFOOD
> 13 oz. free-flowing salt
> 3/4 oz. ground black pepper
> 1 oz. ground red pepper
> 1 tsp. powdered thyme
> 1 tsp. sweet basil
> 1/2 oz. garlic powder
> 1/2 oz. chili powder
> 1/2 oz. Accent (this is a tenderizer/seasoning--seasoned salt would work also)
> 1 bay leaf, crushed
> 
> Blend together and store in a jar. Use to season seafood before cooking.
> 
> There may be others out there also.
Click to expand...

Thanks RookieRetiree. I have added that to my list of home made mixes. Edith M


----------



## preston

sorlenna - the shawl is spectactular - love the color - on size 3 - i'd still be knitting. don't see how you got done so quickly on such small needles.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?:
> 
> 
> 
> The beanie is great--love the colors.
> 
> I'd call it an FO (finished object) but mostly, yes, DONE! Speaking of FOs, I've just posted pictures of the shawl here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94350-1.html#1776552
> 
> I am either starting a new shawl or a baby sweater...maybe both.  Meanwhile, work calls...I'll check back as I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

marilyn k - we are so glad you decided to drop by - sit down and stay a spell - and be sure to join in the conversation as often as possible - you can also bring your favorite teddy bear with you.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> [This is the first time I have come to a tea party. Love the old fashioned name . It is reminiscent of childhood tea parties with dolls and teddy bears.
> 
> Oh you don't want to mention Teddies around here! This is a list of Teddy Makers!!!!
> marilyn


----------



## CarolZ

Dreamweaver said:


> The salad sounds tasty..... Ramen noodles, the mainstay of any college student diet.... I would never have thought of using the flavoring packet in a dressing.... I'm going to give it a try.....
> 
> On a personal note, the results of the biopsies taken during my bronchoscope last Friday came back negative for cancer... What I *do* have is a very bad fungal infection - (Think of babies that have thrush... only this in the two tubes feeding into the lungs..) I will be taking an anti-fungal medication for about a month. Not easy to get rid of, but I'm just happy to have a diagnosis after 6 months and a plan..... I thank all of you for your support and caring through this mess. I really appreciate it.


Oh Dreamweaver, I'm so happy for you that it's not cancer! Hopefully the fungus will be treated and you'll feel much better! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> sorlenna - the shawl is spectactular - love the color - on size 3 - i'd still be knitting. don't see how you got done so quickly on such small needles.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?:
> 
> 
> 
> The beanie is great--love the colors.
> 
> I'd call it an FO (finished object) but mostly, yes, DONE! Speaking of FOs, I've just posted pictures of the shawl here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94350-1.html#1776552
> 
> I am either starting a new shawl or a baby sweater...maybe both.  Meanwhile, work calls...I'll check back as I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

in MHO sorlenna has to be one of those 'work-aholics- I seem to recall she can knit on the treadmill!!

wish I got to finish such complex stuff so quickly.

suffering from cold fingers down here!!


----------



## preston

i thought i would show you my magical touch - think i am back as sam with picture.

sam

oh dear - it didn't work.


----------



## Jacki

preston said:


> i thought i would show you my magical touch - think i am back as sam with picture.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh dear - it didn't work.


I'm waiting patiently!  I like preston too! Suits you.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i thought i would show you my magical touch - think i am back as sam with picture.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh dear - it didn't work.


Don't give up. *Eventually* it has to work. ;-)


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Day Break- but the sun has shifted in it's arc sufficiently to be obscured from my mid-winter vantage point!
> frost just visible!


Good Morning Myfwanny.........Love seeing the sun rise where you are beginning your day, tomorrow, as we come to the end of your yesterday. Now have I got you confused?
So great getting to see this. Brings a smile to my face.
ThanksGood Morning Myfwanny. Did you ever go to bed :?: I keep strange hours when DH is away and don't sleep as well either. Looks like a sunny day for you :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught up at last, at 11.15 a.m. Monday in Adelaide. Workmen arrived right on 7 a.m. to start removing/replacing my garage ceiling. Car driven to crash repairers at 8 a.m. and they'll need it until Thursday afternoon. They offered to drive me home but thought I should walk: only 15-20 minutes away, but feeling quite virtuous as a result. RosaPosa, so sorry about the loss of your mother: know that you are in our thoughts. Bulldog, happy birthday to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Althea.......so glad things are finally moving with the repairs that need to be done and good for you for walking :thumbup:
> 
> Rookie Retiree said....Darlene - prayers continued. The support system surrounding a person going through treatment and his direct care givers is so important. It does take a village when it comes to this kind of thing...seems so much more manageable when shared with others.
> ______________________________________
> Thank you so much. Love what you said.
> Daralene
> 
> Settleg......Hope doctor's appointment went ok :?: Let us know how you are doing ;-)
> 
> Myfanwy.....Love seeing the progress of the hat...woo hoo...almost done. When no longer a WIP what is it in abbreviation :?:
> Please thank the sender for the ingredients list for Old Bay Seasoning. Will have to save that and all the other recipes given this week. Someday I will go back to the old TParties and get those recipes too from the beginning.
> 
> Sam.....I hadn't seen the post where your user name was now Preston and I wondered why this person kept quote replying your post and not saying anything. Now I see, you were talking all the time, just as Preston. I'm catching up forward and backward so it's just all mixed up now :roll:
> 
> Watered plants twice today outside and once indoors. Got kitchen partially cleaned, need to wash floors yet. Need to take a nap. Think nap is moved up to the first position on the list. ;-) Bye everyone for now. Back later to try and catch up on missed posts. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most of my WIP's then become a GIFT!!!
Click to expand...

Uh-Oh....We are all lining up :lol: Now I really am laughing and shaking the chair as I picture your face :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day Break- but the sun has shifted in it's arc sufficiently to be obscured from my mid-winter vantage point!
> frost just visible!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Myfwanny.........Love seeing the sun rise where you are beginning your day, tomorrow, as we come to the end of your yesterday. Now have I got you confused?
> So great getting to see this. Brings a smile to my face.
> ThanksGood Morning Myfwanny. Did you ever go to bed :?: I keep strange hours when DH is away and don't sleep as well either. Looks like a sunny day for you :thumbup:
Click to expand...

the day is progressing into beautiful- with a little warmth in the sun as well- very comforting- although you must laugh at what we call cold here and in Aussie! I lay down for a bit between 2 and 3-30 am, but would acknowledge had Fale been here I would have snuggled in with him!! we have separate rooms because he loves to watch the late night Telly- and I find the flicker very disconcerting when I am trying to sleep- works well for us. Have almost got the house back to 'sorted' - not quite - but not far to go!!!


----------



## Jacki

Good Monday to all of you! Been a busy day trying to get some knitting done.  That, after all, is what got me here in the 1st place. Knitting...I seem to spend more time reading everyone's posts than I do knitting. Don't think I'm alone in that statement. ...hee hee hee.

Myfamwy...that beanie is beautiful! I'm trying to find a beanie pattern so I could try and copy a friends. She has had if forever..actually I think she had it when she lived in Australia. Anyway....it has moth holes in it, and she would like to have one with the same motifs. I can always graph the pattern, but then there is the decreases...The yarn that was used was a Shetland 2ply...really fine yarn and beautiful! The decreases and one of the yarns together form a snowflake pattern. It is kind of a pattern within a pattern. Anyway...seeing yours reminded me to mention this to all of you in case anyone has ideas. Fair Isle is the style I just love how they use shaded yarns. Maybe I can get a good enough picture of it to send.

Thanks for reading...kind of rambles here and there...must be my headache.


----------



## pammie1234

Haven't been on much this weekend. I've been more of a lurker! So sorry to hear of the losses that some KPers have had. I hope that your healing has begun and you will be moving forward. I saw that many have had good news regarding their health problems. I went to visit my mom this afternoon. She was doing pretty good. I came home tired and may take a nap! So I guess that means I will check back later.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> rookieretiree - heidi made me come in - just as well - she tried to mow and the blades won't work - think the belt is stretched and needs replaced.
> 
> there wasn't a whole lot to mow - weeds mainly - just thought to get everything the same heighth would look better - but the dust from the weeds was getting pretty thick - was aftraid what it would do to my breathing.
> 
> so i am now inside knitting - what else.
> 
> btw - my roomba arrived today an is not sitting in the living room charging - can hardly wait to see it in action. not sure how well it will handle dog and cat hair in carpet but think it will be wonderful once i get hardwood floors down.
> 
> heidi is taking the boys swimming so it should be fairly quiet here this afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....it's been so dry here that the grass has hardly grown. There's also a watering lawn ban, so evertying is getting a little brown.
> 
> I worry about you out in the heat and humidity....take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam......glad you made your health a priority. Now for the roomba to just be all you wanted. It did pick up the dog hair when we babysit the pug, but their hair isn't real long. The chamber isn't big so it needs to be changed each time. It may fill up and it will signal you if it does. It's hard waiting for the charge, I know. :thumbup:
Hadn't heard the one about vinegar on the weeks. Between the boiling water and vinegar the weeds haven't got a chance. Well, we all know that weeds are full of strength and vigor and can grow anywhere, so I'll just have to get going and keep at it. As Myfwany would say *WILCO*


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> sorlenna - the shawl is spectactular - love the color - on size 3 - i'd still be knitting. don't see how you got done so quickly on such small needles.
> 
> sam


Oh, that thing is what we'd call "severely blocked"--only 275 stitches in the last row and then the border's knitted on (the border felt as if it took as long as the shawl!). So it's not as many stitches as you might think.



myfanwy said:


> the day is progressing into beautiful- with a little warmth in the sun as well- very comforting- although you must laugh at what we call cold here and in Aussie!


I always say my care label says, "Keep at temps of 75F and up." :XD: I chill quite easily, so I expect I'd agree with your idea of cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacki said:


> Good Monday to all of you! Been a busy day trying to get some knitting done.  That, after all, is what got me here in the 1st place. Knitting...I seem to spend more time reading everyone's posts than I do knitting. Don't think I'm alone in that statement. ...hee hee hee.
> 
> Myfamwy...that beanie is beautiful! I'm trying to find a beanie pattern so I could try and copy a friends. She has had if forever..actually I think she had it when she lived in Australia. Anyway....it has moth holes in it, and she would like to have one with the same motifs. I can always graph the pattern, but then there is the decreases...The yarn that was used was a Shetland 2ply...really fine yarn and beautiful! The decreases and one of the yarns together form a snowflake pattern. It is kind of a pattern within a pattern. Anyway...seeing yours reminded me to mention this to all of you in case anyone has ideas. Fair Isle is the style I just love how they use shaded yarns. Maybe I can get a good enough picture of it to send.
> 
> Thanks for reading...kind of rambles here and there...must be my headache.


I have a book that might be a help- do see if you can post a photo! 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - heidi made me come in - just as well - she tried to mow and the blades won't work - think the belt is stretched and needs replaced.
> 
> there wasn't a whole lot to mow - weeds mainly - just thought to get everything the same heighth would look better - but the dust from the weeds was getting pretty thick - was aftraid what it would do to my breathing.
> 
> so i am now inside knitting - what else.
> 
> btw - my roomba arrived today an is not sitting in the living room charging - can hardly wait to see it in action. not sure how well it will handle dog and cat hair in carpet but think it will be wonderful once i get hardwood floors down.
> 
> heidi is taking the boys swimming so it should be fairly quiet here this afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> off to mow the weeds - will check back in later - thank goodness it will only be in the 80's the first part of the week - a welcome break.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam....it's been so dry here that the grass has hardly grown. There's also a watering lawn ban, so evertying is getting a little brown.
> 
> I worry about you out in the heat and humidity....take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam......glad you made your health a priority. Now for the roomba to just be all you wanted. It did pick up the dog hair when we babysit the pug, but their hair isn't real long. The chamber isn't big so it needs to be changed each time. It may fill up and it will signal you if it does. It's hard waiting for the charge, I know. :thumbup:
> Hadn't heard the one about vinegar on the weeks. Between the boiling water and vinegar the weeds haven't got a chance. Well, we all know that weeds are full of strength and vigor and can grow anywhere, so I'll just have to get going and keep at it. As Myfwany would say *WILCO*
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

That should be Myfanwy. Just got my tongue twisted, but I guess it came out my fingers.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> That should be Myfanwy. Just got my tongue twisted, but I guess it came out my fingers.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Althea

For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
PASTA PRIMAVERA
60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
1/2 tspn salt
5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
1 cup frozen peas
350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience. 

On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl. 

Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.


----------



## pammie1234

I have started one of the bears, but since I have so many WIPs going on, I have only gotten the body done. May work on it tonight!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> [
> 
> WILCO! [Deamweaver will be able to translate that one for you] . I know how busy you are and thank you so for your PM!
> When everyone is getting onboard TP, it is hard to keep up, through a busy week! I am now going backwards!!!


Doesn't Wilco usually have Roger in front of it???[/quote]

you got it !-Roger is short hand for 'received your message' and,'will act on it'.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back in the '70's there was the song Rubber Duck, and other songs about the tractor trailer trucks and rigs. A couple of famous movies starring Burt Renolds was made and were titled Smokey and the Bandit. There was a lot of CB lingo used in the movies and they were popular. As I was a teenager living out in prairie country, the farmers mostly kept in touch with the main house and their friends by using CB radios. "Roger that" was a common term that was used in everyday language and it meant, "I understand what you said" or "I agree with what you said". It was as common then as what the texting language is today. A lot of police shows also used this language and used a lot of the number ten in their replies. Some of this does go into use when using emergency vehicles -- there was a language code to follow. I was an ambulance driver at one point in one of my careers and you had to know the language.


----------



## flockie

wannabear said:


> I am amazed at how many people have come to the party when it seems they were afraid to in the past. Or something. I think we're fairly harmless and I'm sorry anybody ever thought they wouldn't be welcome.


Thanks wannabear for saying this..... I don't know why some felt this way. Everyone welcomed me in the very first time I posted. I lurked one week just to see what was going on and wondered if I should post..... the following week I did post, included a recipe, and I must say this is the nicest group of people I have ever been acquainted with.

Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, I am off to write some snail mail letters!!! haha, never thought I would have to write out a letter in long-hand!!! I am feeling much better today. Sometimes it just takes a few days of misery with the fibromyalgia and then you feel better once the muscle pains are gone. How are you doing Marge with your aches/pains and that leg of yours? hope things are getting better, you do have such nice friends who will come over and help out. Has Hobo appeared?
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you both pain free days. I know it feels almost like you have the flu when you get too tired with all the aches and pains and the exhaustion robs one of quality of life, but they can't take the life away. Keep doing all the right things you are doing. Maybe you could both post what you do to get better. I am working with nutrition. I might have tried the pills but they said a side effect was gaining weight so I said no. Working with a Naturopath who is also an MD Yale grad. Quite expensive, so mostly doing nutrition on my own. Would love to know what works for either of you :?:
> I'm sure there are others on KP & TP who suffer from this who could benefit from your experience.
Click to expand...

Hi Daralene, the biggest thing about fibromyalgia is to try and get it diagnosed!!! I last felt well when I was in highschool and now I am in my early 50's!!!! Once you know the problem, you can begin treatment for it. I had already been on prescription NSAIDS for close to 20 years before I had my fibromyalgia diagnosis.

As with a lot of things, the problems can be alieviated partly through diet. An anti-inflammatory diet should be followed and that is basically not eating any of the nightshade family of foods (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, egg plant are the most common ones) and do some gentle stretching/toning of the muscles (I do isotonic stretches lying on my back in bed).

The next thing is to get your sleep (or lack of sleep) under control. People who have fibromyalgia have a great deal of trouble trying to get their joints to function because of the muscle pains. These muscle pains cause the fibro person to wake up during their sleep thus causing inadequate sleep patterns. A good memory foam mattress is necessary to support the joints and lessen the work of the muscles. (the joints being the hips, back, knees, ankles, shoulders, neck)

Part of the sleep disturbance is also due to the muscles cramping at night. Often the blankets are too heavy to rest on the hips/legs. One needs to wear long pj's and socks to bed and set your blankets to the other side of the bed. (At this point, I also must say that you need to sleep alone too as your partner's movements in the bed can and do wake you up. Fibro people are light sleepers).

Also, please fibro people, do take a break at mid day and go and rest on that memory foam mattress!! This relieves the stress on your muscles.

One other thing is to try and avoid red meats. In the fibro person the digestion of red meat leads to an acid being deposited into your muscles and causing a lot of hurt! I felt so much better with eating fish, poultry, and pork (which is a white not a red meat). Eggs are a great food as well!!

Being kind to yourself and giving yourself permission to feel miserable goes a long way to facing what is wrong with a person who has fibromyalgia. When the body is hurting, then it is time to do as little as you possibly can in order not to promote more hurt! You just rest all muscles except your ears which can listen to music. A session of meditation and biofeedback a few times a week works wonders to relax a person.

Stress is an absolute no-no to have. Any stress in your life must be positive stress -- hang out with those people who are a joy in your life (like us at the Tea Party). Dont engage in arguements and please accept help, dont let your pride get in the way of this!!!

This is a book already!!!! The big thing is to go and get your doctor's approval for all interventions in the fibromyalgia. And please, remember too, that most fibro people also have panic attacks and this is all part of it. Brain fog exists big time!! So does falling and horrid lack of breath too! as does digestive problems. Take care all who have fibromyalgia and dont be afraid of the condition, you own it and you have the right to effecient treatment of this condition, it really is not "all in your head".


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!


----------



## Marianne818

Daralene, will continue the prayers for Ben and his family and extended family. Please keep us up to date as you can. 
{{HUGS}}


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
> PASTA PRIMAVERA
> 60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
> 3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
> 1/2 tspn salt
> 5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
> 100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
> 1 cup frozen peas
> 350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
> 100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
> Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


All the recipes are so delicious and although my diet is restricted, I have lots of recipes that I use for when I have company or I adapt them. This can be adapted easily, but for company I will do it as posted. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks so much for posting and that goes for all those who have given so many fabulous recipes. This week is carrots and zucchini. Other things too I'm sure, but we do seem to get inspired by one another.:thumbup: :thumbup: ;-) So great to know it is that good after freezing too. Another thumbs up. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.


Settleg, don't feel funny about stress getting you down and voicing it. That's good to get it out and I can tell you from experience that stress can ruin your health! DH and doctor are sure looking out for you and that must feel good to have people care. So sad as I know the stress can often be done away with if people were just decent to one another. I guess people create problems.

Someone probably answered this but I have seen the teddy bears on the TP and just recently. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

preston said:


> my goodness marianne - you have lived all over - bowling green is only about fifty miles from me - i have a grandson who will be a junior this fall at bgsu.
> 
> sam
> 
> LOL.. yes Sam, I have lived so many wonderful places, BG doesn't have a lot of wonderful memories for me. My ex and his family live there though I am very glad that he is way up there and I'm wayyyyy down here now :lol: (He was the abuser) I did love the Spudnut shop and had a great group of friends we all went camping together. I worked in N. Baltimore at a wire harness factory I think the name was ABCO. The camping area was Shady Lake, right off of I-75. Gosh I'm really going back here, LOL.. EX was in the Navy and we were stationed there from I think 72 through '75 well I left in '75 at least! I really missed my friends, most lived in Findley and we lost touch over the years.
> I really hate to say this but my DS told someone this past Sunday that he had moved 37 times in his 23 yrs and he would hate to add up all the ones I had made before he was born :shock: But I've not been called to leave in a few years now, so hopefully I'm in my forever area and soon we hope to be in a forever home.
> OH Cindi had a call for a job interview, she went today and found out they were wanting someone already familiar with payroll, but they loved that she knew Excell and was fluent with spreadsheets and other computer programs. They are going to forward to other departments that are hiring also.. so maybe she will find a job soon. She is comfortable without working but would rather put money into savings rather than always withdrawing.
> The medicine the Dr put me on knocked me out big time last night, I slept till almost 10 am this morning. I am hoping it will be a bit better tonight, I just have a low tolerance for pain relievers.
> Gotta go catch up reading all the posts!! Catcha as I can!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, I am off to write some snail mail letters!!! haha, never thought I would have to write out a letter in long-hand!!! I am feeling much better today. Sometimes it just takes a few days of misery with the fibromyalgia and then you feel better once the muscle pains are gone. How are you doing Marge with your aches/pains and that leg of yours? hope things are getting better, you do have such nice friends who will come over and help out. Has Hobo appeared?
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you both pain free days. I know it feels almost like you have the flu when you get too tired with all the aches and pains and the exhaustion robs one of quality of life, but they can't take the life away. Keep doing all the right things you are doing. Maybe you could both post what you do to get better. I am working with nutrition. I might have tried the pills but they said a side effect was gaining weight so I said no. Working with a Naturopath who is also an MD Yale grad. Quite expensive, so mostly doing nutrition on my own. Would love to know what works for either of you :?:
> I'm sure there are others on KP & TP who suffer from this who could benefit from your experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Daralene, the biggest thing about fibromyalgia is to try and get it diagnosed!!! I last felt well when I was in highschool and now I am in my early 50's!!!! Once you know the problem, you can begin treatment for it. I had already been on prescription NSAIDS for close to 20 years before I had my fibromyalgia diagnosis.
> 
> As with a lot of things, the problems can be alieviated partly through diet. An anti-inflammatory diet should be followed and that is basically not eating any of the nightshade family of foods (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, egg plant are the most common ones) and do some gentle stretching/toning of the muscles (I do isotonic stretches lying on my back in bed).
> 
> The next thing is to get your sleep (or lack of sleep) under control. People who have fibromyalgia have a great deal of trouble trying to get their joints to function because of the muscle pains. These muscle pains cause the fibro person to wake up during their sleep thus causing inadequate sleep patterns. A good memory foam mattress is necessary to support the joints and lessen the work of the muscles. (the joints being the hips, back, knees, ankles, shoulders, neck)
> 
> Part of the sleep disturbance is also due to the muscles cramping at night. Often the blankets are too heavy to rest on the hips/legs. One needs to wear long pj's and socks to bed and set your blankets to the other side of the bed. (At this point, I also must say that you need to sleep alone too as your partner's movements in the bed can and do wake you up. Fibro people are light sleepers).
> 
> Also, please fibro people, do take a break at mid day and go and rest on that memory foam mattress!! This relieves the stress on your muscles.
> 
> One other thing is to try and avoid red meats. In the fibro person the digestion of red meat leads to an acid being deposited into your muscles and causing a lot of hurt! I felt so much better with eating fish, poultry, and pork (which is a white not a red meat). Eggs are a great food as well!!
> 
> Being kind to yourself and giving yourself permission to feel miserable goes a long way to facing what is wrong with a person who has fibromyalgia. When the body is hurting, then it is time to do as little as you possibly can in order not to promote more hurt! You just rest all muscles except your ears which can listen to music. A session of meditation and biofeedback a few times a week works wonders to relax a person.
> 
> Stress is an absolute no-no to have. Any stress in your life must be positive stress -- hang out with those people who are a joy in your life (like us at the Tea Party). Dont engage in arguements and please accept help, dont let your pride get in the way of this!!!
> 
> This is a book already!!!! The big thing is to go and get your doctor's approval for all interventions in the fibromyalgia. And please, remember too, that most fibro people also have panic attacks and this is all part of it. Brain fog exists big time!! So does falling and horrid lack of breath too! as does digestive problems. Take care all who have fibromyalgia and dont be afraid of the condition, you own it and you have the right to effecient treatment of this condition, it really is not "all in your head".
Click to expand...

______________________________________
Thank you so much. I was diagnosed long ago in the Emergency Room, but then finding an understanding doctor was a problem. It got so bad, but I find it so interesting what you said about red meat. For a month now I cut out red meat just trying to go the extra mile and I now feel much better. I am trying to do this with nutrition and just notched it up even more and am having phenomenal results. Still need my melatonin and Sleep Rejuvenate, or whatever it is called. Both together help. Feeling so much better. Thank you so much for sharing and I'm sure there are others that have tips that can help us. I'm always open to natural alternatives. 10 years ago I woke up at 11 am after sleepless nights and was back in bed by 1pm. Now I have my life back and some energy. Lots and lots of veggies, raw and sometimes cooked, no meat, no dairy and I can go all day with just a short nap or just lying down for a short time. I'm just so happy. I'm not a fanatic, just doing what seems to be working. Amazing that you found the same thing. Some details different but I didn't know why no meat helped. Thanks for your explanation. I couldn't exercise before and now I can...Whoopee!!!! I'm just so happy with my new found energy and not being in as much pain after 40 yrs. I feel better now than I did as a teenager.


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Whew ..finally got caught up! Dont know why but suddenly quit getting posting notices late Fri. and was beginning to think perhaps I was no longer welcome. Then realized I was also having other issues related to Ned's and was boohooing at tv commercials. Took sick day from job and have doctors appointment this afternoon.
> 
> My heart goes out to rosaposa at the loss of mother. I still have blue days and mama passed 12 yrs ago.
> 
> Sam (may we still call you Sam) glad your computer issues were resolved. I hope to get mine back today. Find typing using phone frustrating.
> 
> Marianne your day with son sounded fun. Also so glad tests came back positive. Still haven't checked my pecans but havent forgotten.
> 
> Sorlenna so happy for your newest GC.
> 
> Leaving to go to friends a nd hopefully pick some corn. And hopefully will check back in later.


I just put up a dozen ears today.. hope to get to the farmers market on Saturday and get more corn and hopefully some peaches to put up also. I love being able to have peach cobblers in the winter months with peaches that I have put up. Also I dry peaches and use them in fried pies and add into my granola.


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, I love your beanie!! The colors are just wonderful! It takes me forever to make a hat/beanie but friends love them so I do make them.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Bay is a brand we use in the US - but any seafood seasoning will work - here's one I found in my search of the internet:
> 
> DRY SEASONING MIX FOR SEAFOOD
> 13 oz. free-flowing salt
> 3/4 oz. ground black pepper
> 1 oz. ground red pepper
> 1 tsp. powdered thyme
> 1 tsp. sweet basil
> 1/2 oz. garlic powder
> 1/2 oz. chili powder
> 1/2 oz. Accent (this is a tenderizer/seasoning--seasoned salt would work also)
> 1 bay leaf, crushed
> 
> Blend together and store in a jar. Use to season seafood before cooking.
> 
> There may be others out there also.
Click to expand...

It's also great on fresh French fries :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.


Settleg, please put your health and wellfare ahead of all the monitary gains, I know DD would love your help with college, but still she wants you there to see her though it! I've learned this the hard way, is why I am facing the replacement surgeries on my hips and knee. If they could replace the shoulders and ankles I'd be on that list also!!! 
I received a gift from Gypsycream of a bear kit, I've just been waiting for things to settle a bit before I begin working on it. I'm a bit worried with this eyelash yarn but I'm going to just relax and do my best!! Will keep you posted on how it's going!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good- in that you and DH are in agreement. Hope all works out in your hunt for part-time, and a sincere wish for a speedy recovery!



settleg said:


> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kate B would be just about our expert on 'eyelash bears' I don't know if they are Gypsycream or not! I am doing a simple eyelash scarf now- started out on needles too small- but I was using my 8 ply as well, not good- I looked at the ball band which said 9mm needles- so that is what I am using, biggest hassle so far- I must have put the work down mid row for some reason- I always have several WIP's- picked it up without really looking and all the stitches middle of row slid off! Tried to pick them up. My eyes were going squiffy- so I gave that up as a 'bad idea'- 'frogged' right back. Cut the number of stitches in half, and started over. these narrow scarves seem to be very fashionable. 40 stitches was far too much!



Marianne818 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.
> 
> 
> 
> Settleg, please put your health and wellfare ahead of all the monitary gains, I know DD would love your help with college, but still she wants you there to see her though it! I've learned this the hard way, is why I am facing the replacement surgeries on my hips and knee. If they could replace the shoulders and ankles I'd be on that list also!!!
> I received a gift from Gypsycream of a bear kit, I've just been waiting for things to settle a bit before I begin working on it. I'm a bit worried with this eyelash yarn but I'm going to just relax and do my best!! Will keep you posted on how it's going!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

The beanie is great--love the colors.

I'd call it an FO (finished object) but mostly, yes, DONE! Speaking of FOs, I've just posted pictures of the shawl here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94350-1.html#1776552

I am either starting a new shawl or a baby sweater...maybe both.  Meanwhile, work calls...I'll check back as I can.[/quote]

Sorlenna I love your new shawl!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Myfanwy, I love your beanie!! The colors are just wonderful! It takes me forever to make a hat/beanie but friends love them so I do make them.


is that because of the joint issues? 
I can knock them off in a day if I have to! despite the arthritic spur [detached]. That was the one I was worried might be the big C. because the doctor called me back so fast. All clear on that but more xrays Wednesday next week- have forgotten what I was worried about for that one- possibly the back! Or was it the knees?!
Isn't growing old fun?!! 
I am sending lots of positive thoughts for you and Mom to be able to go camping!
And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Sandy!



Sandy said:


> The beanie is great--love the colors.
> 
> I'd call it an FO (finished object) but mostly, yes, DONE! Speaking of FOs, I've just posted pictures of the shawl here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94350-1.html#1776552
> 
> I am either starting a new shawl or a baby sweater...maybe both.  Meanwhile, work calls...I'll check back as I can.


Sorlenna I love your new shawl![/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, everyone. I'm still working out the charts for the new one...but should start knitting something soon. For now, though, I'm going to sleep a bit early, I think; I'm not sure why but I'm really tired tonight. See you all soon!


----------



## Joe P

Went to my knitting group tonight came late and left early and they noticed. I mentioned I was having a rolling stomach again but wanted to be there, they all understood. Bless them. I am working on Christmas Stockings. What fun again. talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p


----------



## preston

pammie1234 - always good to hear from you - now don't be a stranger.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Haven't been on much this weekend. I've been more of a lurker! So sorry to hear of the losses that some KPers have had. I hope that your healing has begun and you will be moving forward. I saw that many have had good news regarding their health problems. I went to visit my mom this afternoon. She was doing pretty good. I came home tired and may take a nap! So I guess that means I will check back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, I am off to write some snail mail letters!!! haha, never thought I would have to write out a letter in long-hand!!! I am feeling much better today. Sometimes it just takes a few days of misery with the fibromyalgia and then you feel better once the muscle pains are gone. How are you doing Marge with your aches/pains and that leg of yours? hope things are getting better, you do have such nice friends who will come over and help out. Has Hobo appeared?
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you both pain free days. I know it feels almost like you have the flu when you get too tired with all the aches and pains and the exhaustion robs one of quality of life, but they can't take the life away. Keep doing all the right things you are doing. Maybe you could both post what you do to get better. I am working with nutrition. I might have tried the pills but they said a side effect was gaining weight so I said no. Working with a Naturopath who is also an MD Yale grad. Quite expensive, so mostly doing nutrition on my own. Would love to know what works for either of you :?:
> I'm sure there are others on KP & TP who suffer from this who could benefit from your experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Daralene, the biggest thing about fibromyalgia is to try and get it diagnosed!!! I last felt well when I was in highschool and now I am in my early 50's!!!! Once you know the problem, you can begin treatment for it. I had already been on prescription NSAIDS for close to 20 years before I had my fibromyalgia diagnosis.
> 
> As with a lot of things, the problems can be alieviated partly through diet. An anti-inflammatory diet should be followed and that is basically not eating any of the nightshade family of foods (potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, egg plant are the most common ones) and do some gentle stretching/toning of the muscles (I do isotonic stretches lying on my back in bed).
> 
> The next thing is to get your sleep (or lack of sleep) under control. People who have fibromyalgia have a great deal of trouble trying to get their joints to function because of the muscle pains. These muscle pains cause the fibro person to wake up during their sleep thus causing inadequate sleep patterns. A good memory foam mattress is necessary to support the joints and lessen the work of the muscles. (the joints being the hips, back, knees, ankles, shoulders, neck)
> 
> Part of the sleep disturbance is also due to the muscles cramping at night. Often the blankets are too heavy to rest on the hips/legs. One needs to wear long pj's and socks to bed and set your blankets to the other side of the bed. (At this point, I also must say that you need to sleep alone too as your partner's movements in the bed can and do wake you up. Fibro people are light sleepers).
> 
> Also, please fibro people, do take a break at mid day and go and rest on that memory foam mattress!! This relieves the stress on your muscles.
> 
> One other thing is to try and avoid red meats. In the fibro person the digestion of red meat leads to an acid being deposited into your muscles and causing a lot of hurt! I felt so much better with eating fish, poultry, and pork (which is a white not a red meat). Eggs are a great food as well!!
> 
> Being kind to yourself and giving yourself permission to feel miserable goes a long way to facing what is wrong with a person who has fibromyalgia. When the body is hurting, then it is time to do as little as you possibly can in order not to promote more hurt! You just rest all muscles except your ears which can listen to music. A session of meditation and biofeedback a few times a week works wonders to relax a person.
> 
> Stress is an absolute no-no to have. Any stress in your life must be positive stress -- hang out with those people who are a joy in your life (like us at the Tea Party). Dont engage in arguements and please accept help, dont let your pride get in the way of this!!!
> 
> This is a book already!!!! The big thing is to go and get your doctor's approval for all interventions in the fibromyalgia. And please, remember too, that most fibro people also have panic attacks and this is all part of it. Brain fog exists big time!! So does falling and horrid lack of breath too! as does digestive problems. Take care all who have fibromyalgia and dont be afraid of the condition, you own it and you have the right to effecient treatment of this condition, it really is not "all in your head".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ______________________________________
> Thank you so much. I was diagnosed long ago in the Emergency Room, but then finding an understanding doctor was a problem. It got so bad, but I find it so interesting what you said about red meat. For a month now I cut out red meat just trying to go the extra mile and I now feel much better. I am trying to do this with nutrition and just notched it up even more and am having phenomenal results. Still need my melatonin and Sleep Rejuvenate, or whatever it is called. Both together help. Feeling so much better. Thank you so much for sharing and I'm sure there are others that have tips that can help us. I'm always open to natural alternatives. 10 years ago I woke up at 11 am after sleepless nights and was back in bed by 1pm. Now I have my life back and some energy. Lots and lots of veggies, raw and sometimes cooked, no meat, no dairy and I can go all day with just a short nap or just lying down for a short time. I'm just so happy. I'm not a fanatic, just doing what seems to be working. Amazing that you found the same thing. Some details different but I didn't know why no meat helped. Thanks for your explanation. I couldn't exercise before and now I can...Whoopee!!!! I'm just so happy with my new found energy and not being in as much pain after 40 yrs. I feel better now than I did as a teenager.
Click to expand...

Very interesting- have avoided red meat for years- the one time recently I have ended up eating it was the Goat Curry I made a few weeks ago- and made too hot for Fale, so rather than wasting it ate the whole lot over several days- and since have had the worst cramps I have had in some time- would find it very hard to cut out the Solanaceae, But I thought Tomatoes had been re-classified out of that Genus!


----------



## preston

i am very impressed with your husband setteg - i like a man who looks out for his wife. hang on to him - there are not a lot out there like that.

sam



settleg said:


> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.


----------



## preston

where do i find a pattern for the bears?

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I have started one of the bears, but since I have so many WIPs going on, I have only gotten the body done. May work on it tonight!


----------



## KateB

Thanks, Myfanwy, but I'm no expert with bears or anything else! :lol: My bears are Gypsycream's patterns, they are so easy to follow.....I've just finished number 9! Not a record as EFerg's into the 30's with hers. They all seem to have different faces (even when you try to make them the same) and the eyelash wool, though a bit difficult to work with, hides any mistakes and doesn't show your stitches when sewing up. These are some of the bears I've made.


----------



## CaroleJS

Althea said:


> For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
> PASTA PRIMAVERA
> 60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
> 3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
> 1/2 tspn salt
> 5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
> 100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
> 1 cup frozen peas
> 350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
> 100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
> Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


My favorite way to cook zucchini is to peel, slice, dip in beaten egg and then put it in lightly salted flour and fry in the fry pan. My grandson will wait at the kitchen counter to eat them as they are ready. He started this when he was 2 yrs old. This kid is and always has been a vegetable lover. He HATES pork.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
> PASTA PRIMAVERA
> 60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
> 3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
> 1/2 tspn salt
> 5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
> 100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
> 1 cup frozen peas
> 350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
> 100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
> Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


Thank you Althea! I have that copied and pasted!
How is the garage Saga, and the Car!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Modesty! [don't believe you!!!]



KateB said:


> Thanks, Myfanwy, but I'm no expert with bears or anything else! :lol: My bears are Gypsycream's patterns, they are so easy to follow.....I've just finished number 9! Not a record as EFerg's into the 30's with hers. They all seem to have different faces (even when you try to make them the same) and the eyelash wool, though a bit difficult to work with, hides any mistakes and doesn't show your stitches when sewing up. These are some of the bears I've made.


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> where do i find a pattern for the bears?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have started one of the bears, but since I have so many WIPs going on, I have only gotten the body done. May work on it tonight!
Click to expand...

You can buy them on craftsy.com ($5.50 I think). They're under Huggable or Need a Hug or Babybear or Pocket bears. They've all got pictures so you can see which one you want.


----------



## preston

joe - i was beginning to wonder where you were. glad you are feeling a little better.

sam



Joe P said:


> Went to my knitting group tonight came late and left early and they noticed. I mentioned I was having a rolling stomach again but wanted to be there, they all understood. Bless them. I am working on Christmas Stockings. What fun again. talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam Our host and my other great friends on the TP. I pray everyone is doing well and knitting happily away. I'm working on some baby outfits. Baby due this month and the rush is on. What is everyone else working on? I hope to get some fast things to knit and crochet so I can get some other fun things to work on. I found a knitted baby top and a pair of booties finished those yeah!!! now to get something else done. It's for DH niece. Take care dear friends.


----------



## CaroleJS

preston said:


> i am very impressed with your husband setteg - i like a man who looks out for his wife. hang on to him - there are not a lot out there like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.
Click to expand...

DITTO! ! I just last week celebrated MY Independence (as a friend put it) day before the 4th of July. My divorce from a SELFISH SOB finally went through after 7 months. (I got what I wanted out of the settlement. And yes, it was fair.)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Daralene, there is a lot to fibromyalgia than just a bit of muscle pain/ache. It encompasses a whole host of problems. I found that the dry beans are a great source of nutrition when cooked and flavored! I eat so much fish that I am surprised I dont have scales -- oh yah, those are actually psoriasis! haha on me!

Tomatoes are really horrid for me and so are potatoes. I can eat ketchup and use it a lot for flavors. One thing about eggs, is that if you eat one or two before hitting the bed at night, you sleep better. My doctor also suggested that I take one tablet of Tylenol #1 at bedtime. This will ease the nerve pains in the muscles. I just buy mine over the counter and I buy the store brand. There are a lot of things that will help those with fibromyalgia, and also some things that will help one person but not another. I guess it is all down to body chemistry or something. See if you can find yourself another fibro person in your community. Trust me when I tell you that they are there!! If you dont have an advertised support group for fibro people in your community, then you could talk to your minister to put a little notice in the pew leaflet with him being a contact person should you wish to remain annonymous. Good luck with this and PM if you like.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> joe - i was beginning to wonder where you were. glad you are feeling a little better.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my knitting group tonight came late and left early and they noticed. I mentioned I was having a rolling stomach again but wanted to be there, they all understood. Bless them. I am working on Christmas Stockings. What fun again. talk at ya lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p
Click to expand...

here here!!! let us cheer for Joe as he gets out and about at times after his horrid physical upsets!!!! positive vibes for you Joe P. You must share some of your "new found" food recipes with us!


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
"Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
Blessings,
Martin"

Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
> "Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
> I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
> Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
> Blessings,
> Martin"
> 
> Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks


as we joked a few pages back, 'wilco'

but seriously this is good news, maybe soon Martin will have some energy to post again on the TP?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
> "Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
> I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
> Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
> Blessings,
> Martin"
> 
> Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks


Absolutely keeping the prayers coming for Martin....glad to hear that he hasn't had the nausea with the chemo - the loss of hair and tiredness are pretty common and hard to deal with. Please give him our regards and virtual hugs.


----------



## Joe P

Heh, Martin, you have been in my prayers and I will have you in My Mass Intention this next Sunday. Hang in there buddy we all are here for you. take care guy. joe p


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> connie - i hope it will be permanent - my computer went bonkers yesterday so i have not been on for about 24 hours - everybody seemed to just flow along as usual - maybe they will think they don't need me. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> That will be that the day, Sam
> 
> 
> 
> You will NEVER be "not needed"! And more definitely NOT "not wanted".
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

flockie said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie,
> Sorry about your brother's employment situation. I sure hope finds something new....what kind of job did he have? Maybe it's time to reinvent himself? It seems like a lot of people have this problem now. We'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for good fortune for him.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> When he started 18 years ago, he traveled around to nursing homes to bring and set up equipment and supplies for those who needed dialysis treatments. He went to Indiana, Wisconsin, and here in Illinois. Then, it changed to only taking supplies to these places. The equipment was delivered and set up by the manufacturer. A couple years ago it changed to computer inventory of medical supplies.
Click to expand...

Those are good skills. Anything involving the use of computers should be marketable. I think he'll find something....it may not be in the medical arena, but I'm sure he has good skills...experience DOES count. Manufacturing is always looking for people with experience and computer skills. I'll keep sending positive vibes that he finds something soon.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Sandy said:


> Carol here is the recipe for the carrot dogs:
> 
> Carrot Dogs
> 
> The actual marinade is secret but they gave me the method.
> The carrots are the really big ones
> 
> Par boil carrots
> marinade for 4 days
> (Marinade is secret but the daughter told me he says you can use an Italian dressing you like.)
> Cook over hot charcoal grill till it gets some charcoal spots, the more the merrier.
> Put in whole wheat hot dog bun
> Add your toppings, we get onions, peppers (those are cooked)
> Hot sauce of your choice, he has a special one he makes - secret
> chipotle sauce
> Whatever you want...relish, etc.
> 
> I couldn't remember what page they were on but I did copy it itno my recipe files.


Thank you Sandy...I am really anxious to try this one! Sounds really yummy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Yeah, Warfarin works the same as Coumadin.


----------



## cmaliza

sam

preston is my birth namne - sam a nickname - all my friends call me sam.[/quote]

Okay...that expalins "Preston"....where did "thewren" come from?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne....you said it very well....whatever time we can snatch with our DSs is precious. I mostly love to just hang out. Last night we drove into Cleveland to have dinner with our DS & new wife.....just cooking together, laughing, and talking serious stuff, too. Love-love-love it! We treasure those times. Now, can anyone tell me how to move Miami Beach north? (That's where our daughter lives and it's just too far away...and hot & humid there, too!).
Thanks for sharing your time with him, with us!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Darlene, all of that group is in our prayers. We count our blessings and pass them on to others. Oh, for a magic wand that works! I'm sure all the tea partyers are sending support, positive vibes, and prayers their way.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Myfanwy, your knitting is brilliant. Love the colours in the second one. Is it a hat? Shouldn't you be asleep just now? :lol:


Beautiful! Your brother is right to be very jealous...AND proud!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Edith M...what is a "mug cake"? And before Sam gets to it....where is the recipe?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza

Edith M said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
Click to expand...

I'd bet you could order Old Bay Seasoning on line. I find most things like that are available through the INternet.


----------



## preston

my middle name is renwyck - hence the wren.

sam



cmaliza said:


> sam
> 
> preston is my birth namne - sam a nickname - all my friends call me sam.


Okay...that expalins "Preston"....where did "thewren" come from?
Carol (IL)[/quote]


----------



## preston

punched the "clean" button and watched my roomba sweep my floor. i am pleased with the amount of dog and cat hair it picked up. heidi is not so sure but i am. she thinks it is a lot of money - which it is - but it will save me a lot of work so it is money well spent. and it isn't very noisy either which i like. hickory thinks it is a bother - the cats think it is something to play with but still be wary of.

it's a keeper.

sam


----------



## cmaliza

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
> "Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
> I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
> Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
> Blessings,
> Martin"
> 
> Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks


Absolutely, Sandy. Thanks for the update. Lots of prayers and good wishes being speedily sent his way.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet you could order Old Bay Seasoning on line. I find most things like that are available through the INternet.
Click to expand...

Isn't this an absolutely wonderful resource.


----------



## cmaliza

WOWZERS! FINALLY finished the postings....it's Tuesday noon! I have a couple of questions.....never heard from whomever it was that mentioned corn noodles. I've never heard of them, but they sound interesting.

Next question: I bought some Alpaca yarn from a local alpaca farm. I am finding that every 5-9 inches as I'm winding the yarn into a ball has straw in it. Is this normal for "home spun" yarns? It's really tedious to wind, and I have 4 large skeins. Plus it was fairly expensive!
Is there any solution? I went back to the yarn lady & she said there will be some, but this seems extreme to me. The yarn is SOOO soft....I love working with it, but the winding is very tedious. And, of course, I don;t catch all of it, so as I'm knitting, I come across more.

I think it's time to do a little housework. I'll try to get back before too many more pages are added and I have hours of reading!

Any one else "addicted" to watching Le Tour de France? I need these rest days, too....just to get something done! HeHe. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> punched the "clean" button and watched my roomba sweep my floor. i am pleased with the amount of dog and cat hair it picked up. heidi is not so sure but i am. she thinks it is a lot of money - which it is - but it will save me a lot of work so it is money well spent. and it isn't very noisy either which i like. hickory thinks it is a bother - the cats think it is something to play with but still be wary of.
> 
> it's a keeper.
> 
> sam


Good one to buy!!!! and are you naming it the "clean picker upper?" or the #1 Clean Machine? I am very glad that this works for you!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> punched the "clean" button and watched my roomba sweep my floor. i am pleased with the amount of dog and cat hair it picked up. heidi is not so sure but i am. she thinks it is a lot of money - which it is - but it will save me a lot of work so it is money well spent. and it isn't very noisy either which i like. hickory thinks it is a bother - the cats think it is something to play with but still be wary of.
> 
> it's a keeper.
> 
> sam


glad you are happy with the 'roomba'!


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> Edith M...what is a "mug cake"? And before Sam gets to it....where is the recipe?
> Carol (IL)


Mug cake is also called 3-2-1 Cake:

Mix together in a coffee mug the following: 
3 TBS dry cake mix
2 TBS water

1 minute microwave on high. Let it cool, eat and enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!! My friend came through. Here is the receipe for Poor Man's Crab Cakes
> 
> 2 cups grated Zucchini
> 1 cup flavored bread crumbs
> 2 beaten eggs
> 1 Tablespoon mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning (or more if you like)
> 
> Combine well and shape into patties.
> Fry in hot oil til brown , turn and fry other side
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a nuisance but two things in this receipt need explanation for us in New Zealand!!
> 
> have never encountered flavoured breadcrumbs- because I make my own. Are they toasted? and are they flavoured with herbs or what?
> 
> Also Old Bay Seasoning is an unknown here! do you know what is in it!?
> 
> Other wise this receipt is a very definite starter in our house- when we eventually get back to zucchini season- remembering we are in the depths of winter!
> external temp. 1.9C, internal 11C- because while I am on my own I am piling on the jumpers, rather than firing up the heating!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a nuisance at all. I also make my own bread crumbs and for this receipe I add dryed parsley flakes to mine .I use 1 heaping teaspoon and I don't usually toast them. Old Bay is a mix of various seasonings including garlic,salt,ground celery seed, red pepper,bay leaf and paprika. It is made by McCormick I hope you can find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet you could order Old Bay Seasoning on line. I find most things like that are available through the INternet.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the thought- the cost of postage to New Zealand- and we cannot always get the websites to post here anyway- makes it a bit impossible- besides a kind 'lurker' gave me a list of the ingredients! So I will be experimenting with my own mix, because we eat a lot of fish and chicken.


----------



## Sorlenna

Good (almost) noon from here...we went and did laundry this morning so I suppose that's good, though it's one of my least favorite chores.

Kate, your bears are quite the adorable bunch!

I'm also glad to hear from Martin--continuing to send good thoughts his (and anyone else's who is suffering) way.



cmaliza said:


> Next question: I bought some Alpaca yarn from a local alpaca farm. I am finding that every 5-9 inches as I'm winding the yarn into a ball has straw in it. Is this normal for "home spun" yarns? It's really tedious to wind, and I have 4 large skeins. Plus it was fairly expensive!
> Is there any solution? I went back to the yarn lady & she said there will be some, but this seems extreme to me. The yarn is SOOO soft....I love working with it, but the winding is very tedious. And, of course, I don;t catch all of it, so as I'm knitting, I come across more.
> Carol (IL)


Carol, I don't know about that--I've gotten yarn from two different alpaca farms around here and have never found straw in mine...I don't know whether they spin it themselves or have someone else do it, but that really shouldn't make any difference. Seems to me the wool should be well cleaned before spinning--and yes, it's my favorite fiber too, so I might work with that if I had it with straw, but likely I wouldn't buy from her again or I'd give the skeins a good squeezing first to see how much straw was in it.


----------



## KateB

Thanks Sorlenna. I actually lost count and have realised that I've made 10 bears and am improvising a bit on a panda just now.
Glad you like your robot cleaner Sam.


----------



## Edith M

Sorelenna: A friend gave me some 100% wool that was imported that had 1/2 a ton, or so it seemed, of straw and thistle in it. It was a horror to work with but the shawl I made is very nice and warm.

Continued prayers for Ben and his family as well as Martin.

Althea that receipe for Pasta Primavera sounds great. It's on tomorrows menu.

Settleg: he is absolutely a keeper. You'll find something part time that is less stressful.

Marieanne: Hope they find a position for Cindi. Glad you continue to improve. Before long you will be your old self.

Joe P: Rolling Stomach! I like that.  I had one yesterday. Too much peanut butter. All better today. Hope you are too.

Martin: My son lost his hair too. His son and co workers shaved their heads so he would not feel out of place. He also said the fatigue was rough. I am glad you are not having the naseau. Mike was miserable with it and the only thing that would get him through that was milk shakes.
BTW his har came back curly.

Sam, never get the idea we don't need you. We may continue while you are away far a short time but in the back of our mind there is that panicky feeling that " He won't come back. What will we do then?" You are very much needed. And very much appreciated.

I have another version of the Mug Cake:
In a 1 gallon zip type plastic bag, mix 1 box of Angel food cake with 1 or 2 boxes of any other cake mix. Chocolate, yellow, whatever you like.

Squoosh it around to mix well.

In a coffee mug place 3 Tablespoons of mix with 2 Tablespoons of water, stir to blend well and Nuke for 1 minute 

I some times add a bit of chocolate chips, some raisens or other dry fruit, some shredded coconut or a tablespoon of cocoa. I have even been known to put a dollop of jam on top.

The combinations are endless. Have fun with it. Edith M


----------



## dora mac

preston said:


> skye
> 
> 
> skyequeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have reminded me of one of my favorite recipes. It's good any time of the year but particularly now that it is so hot and humid. I do agree with you that I could eat it almost everyday (I think it tastes better the next day anyhow). Thanks for sending the recipe. Everyone should try it.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the tea party skyequeen - may i ask what recipe you were talking about.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

It is the broccoli salad.


----------



## preston

hope this prints - i joined the website macheesemo - good recipes - this is for everyone but especially for marianne who can't eat mayo. sam

New From Macheesmo: Chimichurri Potato Salad 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chimichurri Potato Salad 

Posted: 02 Jul 2012 04:00 AM PDT


Ditch the mayo potato stuff...

This dish was born out of a love/hate relationship.

First, my love of chimichurri sauce. Traditionally, its a South American topping thats served with big meaty steaks. Like this Argentine steak for example. I love the flavors so much that I wanted to use it for something other than meat, but that could be served with meat.

Second, my hate for super-thick, mayo potato salad. Its just not my thing even though I do love potatoes. Something about eating a lot of mayo on a hot day just doesnt get me excited.

So, by skipping the mayo and subbing it with chimichurri sauce (with Greek yogurt), I solved both issues at once!





Chimichurri Potato Salad
Yield: Serves 6.

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour 15 minutes
Ingredients:
3 pounds new, red potatoes, diced
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2-3 stalks celery, diced (don't roast the celery)

Chimichurri sauce:
1/2 white onion, diced
1/2 red pepper, diced
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
1/3 cup fresh parsley, minced
1 tablespoon fresh thyme, minced
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
A big pinch salt and pepper
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup red wine vinegar
2 cups Greek yogurt

Directions:
1) Dice potatoes and toss with olive oil and salt. Roast at 400 degrees for about an hour, stirring halfway through.

2) Mix all the sauce ingredients together in a big bowl. Stir in roasted potatoes and diced celery. 

3) Let sit overnight if possible or just chill for a few hours.


----------



## preston

a lightbulb just went off in my head - when ron worked on my computer i told him that "igoogle" was going to run out in 18 months so i might as well go to something else now and get used to it. so now my browsr is dogpile.com which makes me a new user as far as knitting paradise is concerned. i will get get admin to change my name and get my picture back up and i will be a "new user" for a while. a new user that's been on for over a year - lol.

sam


----------



## ivyrain

I'm back! The last of the family reunion left yesterday and so this is my first chance to get back to KP TP.On July 7th Saturday we had over 50 people. More than half stayed here at my house or in their tents or camp trailers from July 5th to yesterday. A great time was had by all. Lots of good food and fellowship. I slept most of yesterday and now feel good. 
We had only 1 mishap, Colin, 8yrs old, tripped running down our mountain and rolled end over end and bruised most everywhere. He is fine but has a mighty tale to tell. It is so neat to see watch the changes in families over the years. We are back to having lots of kids, aged 1 month to 16. I did spend a lot of time holding our new baby, Eden Jade born on June 4th. Her mom and dad live close so I get to see her alot along with her sisters Eilie and Avery.
I also spent alot of time cooking! I didn't even look at any recipes this TP and Hubby brought home dinner last night from a local Mexican restaurant! 
Sorry about the long ramble, I even did edit it!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> a lightbulb just went off in my head - when ron worked on my computer i told him that "igoogle" was going to run out in 18 months so i might as well go to something else now and get used to it. so now my browsr is dogpile.com which makes me a new user as far as knitting paradise is concerned. i will get get admin to change my name and get my picture back up and i will be a "new user" for a while. a new user that's been on for over a year - lol.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debra rochner

Here's a recipe for Old Bay - Take 1 T ground dry bay leaves, 2 t. celery salt, 1-1/2 t dry mustard, 1-1/2 t ground black pepper, 1 t sweet or smoked paprika, 1 t ground celery seeds, 1/2 t ground white pepper, 1/2 t ground nutmeg, 1/2 t ground ginger, 1/4 t. crushed red pepper flakes, 1/8 t ground cloves, 1/8 t ground mace, 1/8 t ground cardamon, 1/8 t ground allspice. Mix all together and store in air tight container, great on fish or chicken. T = Tablespoon, t = teaspoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now that is a very interesting potato salad recipe...I can't wait to try that one. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Edith M

Sam: that potato salad sounds really good and is something my daughter in law might like. She, like you does not eat mayo. I on the other hand, can't get enough. Next time she comes to visit I will surprise her. Rick may also like it so I am going to try it later this week. I am out of potatoes until I shop again on Thursday. It will be macaroni salad and cole slaw tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

preston said:


> i am very impressed with your husband setteg - i like a man who looks out for his wife. hang on to him - there are not a lot out there like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor appointment went well I guess. Running more thyroid tests, changing several mess, adding in a couple of new ones. Most significant he said where I work is not good; much too stressful. Also said my DH had been worried about me when he was in last week for his physical. When DH heard of all the medicine changes and what the doc said about my job and the place of employment he said he wanted me to quit. So tomorrow I will submit a two week notice and DH said if the give me any grief to tell them okay, no notice and leave. So guess I'll be looking for another part-time job; gotta help pay for DD's college somehow. All said and done what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I do thank God for all the blessings He has given me and my family. When I read of the many trials and tribulations others are or have experience I must admit I'm ashamed of complaining. I'm just usually much stronger emotionally and physically. Quite a humbling experience.
> 
> On to more pleasant things . I am so in love with the gypsycream bears on KP folks have been making. Have any TPers made them? I am going to get started on one. Besides I only have 2 wip right now so why not. One of these days I'm also going to make myself a shawl.
> 
> Hope to make it to the farmers market this weekend and get some zucchini. I can't wait to make the mock crab cakes. They sound mouth-watering.
Click to expand...

He is a very special man Sam. He has always stood by me through thick and thin and sickness and health. And I don't need anyone to tell me I can be hard to live with at times for sure. Funny he was my first boyfriend more than 40 years ago, then we went separate ways. It was 17 + years later we met up again and after 3+ years of dating he asked me to marry him. We've been married almost 20 years. We joke about how it seems longer we
with our high school history. By the way in high school he was initially a blind date and years later he was once again a blind date. Since married we discovered so many ways our parents had been connected like the fact that my dad drove his uncle to the hospital 2 hrs away when his dad was passing away (DH was 14 at the time). My mom taught school with 2 of his aunts and in the same professional sorority.

For sure my DH is a keeper.

Did have to laugh at work today; right before I submitted my resignation I received a level promotion. Found that ironic.


----------



## preston

debra - thank you for joining in the conversation and the great old bay recipe - i am sure we will all use it. please visit us often - we love having new voices at the tea party - makes for interesting conversation.

sam



debra rochner said:


> Here's a recipe for Old Bay - Take 1 T ground dry bay leaves, 2 t. celery salt, 1-1/2 t dry mustard, 1-1/2 t ground black pepper, 1 t sweet or smoked paprika, 1 t ground celery seeds, 1/2 t ground white pepper, 1/2 t ground nutmeg, 1/2 t ground ginger, 1/4 t. crushed red pepper flakes, 1/8 t ground cloves, 1/8 t ground mace, 1/8 t ground cardamon, 1/8 t ground allspice. Mix all together and store in air tight container, great on fish or chicken. T = Tablespoon, t = teaspoon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).
Click to expand...

Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
> "Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
> I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
> Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
> Blessings,
> Martin"
> 
> Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks


Thank you for letting us know about Martin. So glad to hear that he hasn't become sick from the chemo as that is a BIG plus. I agree that we must keep praying and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
> Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

simple, and very effective!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sam, I'm going to give that potato salad recipe to my younger daughter - her husband can't eat mayo at all. She makes a couple of pasts salads for him, but no potato salad.These all look like ingredients that he'll eat. Thanks!
Glad to hear that Martin is hanging in there, he is definitely on my prayer list, along with several others from the Tea Party. Paula


----------



## StellaK

I like this scarf/hood a lot. I can hardly wait to try. I am thinking of a less slubby yarn though. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## AZ Sticks

myfanwy said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
> Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple, and very effective!
Click to expand...

Thanks Myfanwy!! I try to have something easy to work on when I just can't seem to "be smart"!! This would have fit the bill except for the color...and the boucle'.....I'm just so glad it's done. I will probably do more for Christmas pressies - but maybe in worsted in a fun pattern. This would also translate well to crochet. Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

StellaK said:


> I like this scarf/hood a lot. I can hardly wait to try. I am thinking of a less slubby yarn though. Thanks for the pattern.


You're welcome StellaK! I think you're right about the yarn. I'd love to see it in something else - be sure and post a picture!! Have a great week. Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> 
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs.


I was shuddering at Homespun...I really do not like boucle at all. Some time ago I bought some for the softness and to make baby hats out of--what a relief that I got them done (and then I donated the leftover yarn!). I can work with a thick/thin, but that stuff just does not suit me, so I commend your fortitude!


----------



## margewhaples

When I was in South Dakota, I visited friends whose husbands were twins who married sisters and resulted in very large interwoven family relations. They lived in a very small ranching community and a nearby small city. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234

Worked in the backyard today with my DD. She wants to have a party when I am gone this weekend. Lots to do because we have really neglected it this year. We will go get flowers tomorrow and I will plant while she cleans! Then I guess Thurs. and Fri. she will work inside! For once I won't be worried, she's 26 and her friends have really calmed down!


----------



## Althea

9.30 a.m. Wednesday in Adelaide. Have had workmen beavering away on my new garage ceiling from 7 a.m. commencing Monday, and finished around lunchtime yesterday after painting. Very happy with results - they cleaned up well after themselves. Two mature-aged men, worked conscientiously and cheerfully. Used a lot more glue/screws/nails and heavy-duty plasterboard than used originally. Offered to make them coffee but they brought their own thermos flasks and lunch boxes, so all they needed me to provide was the occasional use of the toilet. Hope to collect my car from crash repairers late today. There is a KP get-together tomorrow at a new member's home. I can get there by bus if my car isn't ready, so it won't be too much of a problem - and I can always knit on the bus! That sounds like a great potato salad recipe, Sam - I've bookmarked it. Thinking of those in need of healing and of comfort in their sorrow. Probably won't get back to the TP until late Thursday, so in the meantime everybody take care. Althea


----------



## margewhaples

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay - here's a cheery recipe for those who need a good dose of "comfort food". I generally make this to put in the freezers at my kids' houses. That way they have something they can always take out and heat up.
> 
> Poppy Seed Chicken Casserole
> 2 cups cooked chicken (can also use turkey, pork, rinsed canned tuna or salmon)
> 1 bag vegetables - steam in bag version (I love using green beans or broccoli--but carrots and peas also work well.)
> 1 Cup Sour Cream
> 1 Can Cream of Chicken Soup (or celery or mushroom)
> 1 sleeve Ritz type crackers (round butter crackers)
> 1-2 tablespoon of poppy seeds
> 1/4 cup melted butter or margarine
> 
> Combine sour cream and chicken soup and set aside (after eating this for the first time, go ahead and experiment soup to sour cream ratio that appeals to you). Coat bottom of square baking pan with spray oil. Layer in the cooked meat and the frozen vegetables. Cover with the sour cream/soup sauce mixture. Crush one sleeve of crackers in a zip top bag - add the poppy seed and the butter and mix well. Put them on top of the sauce mixture--cover with aluminum foil. Bake at 375 degrees for 15 minutes - remove foil and heat until top crackers are crispy and sauce is bubbly.
> 
> You can add cheese, sauted mushrooms, celery, onion, almonds, etc. to this dish so each time you make it, it's just a little different. For those who need to watch lactose or gluten, you can make the adjustments by using lactose free sour cream or making your own white sauce with lactose free milk/cheese and add some chicken bouillon for flavor. For gluten-free - I hope there are substitutes for the round crackers....anything that will give you a crunchy top will work (gluten free cereal, croutons, etc.)
> 
> I like to serve this over spaetzel or egg noodles - my family loves it over plain white or brown rice. Enjoy. It's a hearty hot meal!


I like to put a can of french's fried onion rings for these kinds of dishes-Marlark Marge


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone I forwarded all the replies that were posted to Martin and he replied back to me.

"Thank you for all of the replies, they sure made me feel a lot better. Thank everyone for me and I will try to get to TP just as soon as I feel like sitting up a little.
Blessings and Love to all
Martin "


I thought I'd better send this right away before I got busy again and forgot.


----------



## flockie

cmaliza said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie,
> Sorry about your brother's employment situation. I sure hope finds something new....what kind of job did he have? Maybe it's time to reinvent himself? It seems like a lot of people have this problem now. We'll keep all fingers and toes crossed for good fortune for him.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> 
> When he started 18 years ago, he traveled around to nursing homes to bring and set up equipment and supplies for those who needed dialysis treatments. He went to Indiana, Wisconsin, and here in Illinois. Then, it changed to only taking supplies to these places. The equipment was delivered and set up by the manufacturer. A couple years ago it changed to computer inventory of medical supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are good skills. Anything involving the use of computers should be marketable. I think he'll find something....it may not be in the medical arena, but I'm sure he has good skills...experience DOES count. Manufacturing is always looking for people with experience and computer skills. I'll keep sending positive vibes that he finds something soon.
> Carol (IL)
Click to expand...

Thanks Carol... I'll pass along your message to him.
Flockie


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> 
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was shuddering at Homespun...I really do not like boucle at all. Some time ago I bought some for the softness and to make baby hats out of--what a relief that I got them done (and then I donated the leftover yarn!). I can work with a thick/thin, but that stuff just does not suit me, so I commend your fortitude!
Click to expand...

I don't know about fortitude....more like stubborn! But I do want to try one in worsted weight- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all: Could not access via mozilla over the weekend. I used it to rest, knit, and read. Thanks 5mmnp and Daralene for the very astute comments about the missunderstood diagnosis of fibromyalgia. This disease is indeed very difficult to identify, treat an cope with. One reason is that the medical treatment has sought to deny the complaints of it's victims or targets if you will. The widespread and fickle nature makes identification difficult. I have suffered over 30 yrs. Numerous treatments have been tried or propounded. Dietary restrictions are one. Not every one responds similarly. 
I feel the greatest good from regular gentle exercise during periods when not inflammed acutely and careful dietary supplementation and adequate diet and sleep. They are now noting that the nervous system is also involved with "seizures" noted in the sleep cycles which arouse and prevent the normal cyclic sleep patterns and causing muscle contractions that fatigue the muscles and drain nutrients and allow the accumulation of lactic acids in the muscles themselves. However, not only muscles are involved. Joints and tendons also are affected. Lactic acids are normally removed during sleep cycles. Hence the difficulty in treatment and the widespread nature of the disease, the chronic fatigue, insomnia and pain. In my case the diabetes and the Crohn's disease also complicate the treatment as the restriction of the diet in the manner described would leave me severely malnourished since I don't tolerate vegetables except in very small quantities and beans would cause gaseous problems in my already challenged bowel. Recent episodes have been accompanied by prolonged periods of weekness such as precipitated the injury to my knee and the subsequent involvement of both quadriceps bursitis as well as trochater bursitis as a result of inflammation. I am improving albeit slowly. I am walking without cane or walker, but necessarily short distances as severe fatigue results in "quivering of the weakened muscles involved. I try to defer from speaking to any great degree as it does sometimes turn people off and also magnifies my pain to keep negative thoughts. Biofeedback, visualization, meditation, self-massage, heat or ice and pain meds are my current regime. Tai chi will be resumed as soon as I feel stable enough. Marlark Marge.
Yes, Hobo remains at large.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marge, please do let us know and share with us. Fibromyalgia people were always told "its all in your head" and unfortunately that gave way to the idea that we are not really ill. The fibro people can have very debilitating illnesses/conditons that go along with the fibromyalgia. I do hope that you have been able to access a support group.

While I do realize that exercise of the muscles is great, each person with fibro has limited/different types that they are able to accomplish. Wishing only good things for you and gentle hugs being sent your way.


----------



## preston

great looking hooded scarf - i can see by the color why it was so difficult to knit with. thanks for sharing the pictures.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Sam - it sounds perfect for a summer day. I made a Peanut Butter freezer desert for the 4th - I will drop back in later with the details.
> 
> So glad to hear that there has been good news for so many TPer's - A special congrats to Sorlenna on the arrival of Raina - sending my best wishes for your whole family....I'm still waiting to be a Gma...but that doesn't stop me for knitting baby stuff!!
> 
> I am off to work on the "black, boucle, hooded scarf from Hell" while I have good light - I am so ready to be done with it!! I'll be back later! - Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, you know we want details on peanut butter dessert! :mrgreen: I also want the details on this "scarf from Hell" (though boucle gives me a bit hint--I can't work with that stuff, though I know a lot of people love it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the Black Hooded Scarf from Hell!
> I have made a couple of these for my DD and her best friend in Homespun on size 13 34 circular needles  this one was done in Bernat Soft Boucle (Black) with size 15 circs. It took a whole skein which was 5 oz./140g. I dont really have a pattern, more a formula. For this one I cast on 200 stitches and knit in garter stitch for about 6 inches. Then I BO 80 sts loosely, and knit across to the end. Turn and BO another 80 sts loosely. You will then have 40 sts left in the middle to knit with  I continue for about 12, BO, fold in half and sew the seam at the top of the hood. I have put tassells on the hood peak and scarf ends- I have done a crocheted ruffle at the ends of the scarf. I would love to do fringe, but I will have to make one out of a different yarn to do that. Im thinking of doing some smaller ones with just a tab on each side instead of the scarf so I could do a button for a child rather than have the scarf hanging to catch on something. So what do you think??? Questions, comments, critisium??? Im all ears!!
> Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't know about fortitude....more like stubborn! But I do want to try one in worsted weight- Sandi/AZ Sticks


Well, if they are the same thing, then I have LOTS of fortitude. Heh. I am stuck--I started a baby sweater on a 16" size needle and can't find my longer one now and can't get any more stitches on the short one. So I supposed tomorrow means sorting through my UFOs to see if it's there.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, love the shawl, beautiful. 

Myfanwy, gorgeous sweater and like everyone else, I love the colors on the beanie. 

Marge, had been wondering how you were, so glad that you are doing better. We love for you to talk to us about what you feel and how you are doing, it isn't good for you to keep it inside. You can always PM me if you just need to vent or talk. 

Sam, DH is anti-mayo so I'm going to make this potato salad for him, can't wait to try it. And if I didn't say it earlier, it's good to have you back. 

So glad to have news of Martin, thank you. So glad he hasn't been ill, at least the hair will grow back in eventually. I hope that that is a great sign that all is working out well. Positive thoughts and prayers keep going that way. 

I love the bears Kate, I have yet to try one, but with seeing yours I think I'll have to try one for my niece for Christmas this year. 

Well, they hooked up our Satellight today so now we can get more than 2 channels. DH also got a job today, orientation on Thursday and then they'll let him know what day he starts on. Yay! Have gotten quite a bit done on Stepmothers fence, all the post holes are dug and they are going to start cementing the posts probably tomorrow. DH wants to get as much done as he can before he starts full time at the job. 

Well, I think I'm pretty much all caught up, hugs and positive thoughts to all. I'm so glad you are all here.

Oh, AZ Sticks, love love the hooded scarf pattern, will definitely have to try that, but as other have said, no boucle for me. lol.


----------



## Joe P

hi poledra, what job did your husband get? You both sound so happy and energetic, love it. I am getting just like you I spent the whold day in major spurts cleaning the day room thoroughly and tomorrow I do the scrubbing of the granite floor and the windows inside and out and of course the vaccuuming of the ceiling and walls before I do all that. I work in small installments and sit and knit the Christmas Stockings I am making for presents this year. I got into Melaleuca and will do some work with it this next week.

I am so happy for you take care, I need to get to bed. joe


----------



## Poledra65

Hey Joe, just don't overdo it, the knitting in between sounds like the perfect way to do it. 
It's working in the warehouse at the Sugar Factory, but he's starting at almost the same wage he left in Texas and in 30 days gets a $1 raise. He is still hoping to get into the CDL class in a few months so this job works great as it's seasonal. But he is going to apply for Corrections Officer at the medium security prison just down the road, it's a State job and pays well with good benifits and 20yr retirement. He could still get his CDL and then do Prisoner transport. So we'll see which is meant to be for the long haul. 
We are loving it here, or I'm loving it here, being close to family and all. DH is getting more used to it, winter though for him will be an interesting adventure. lol...especially the driving part. :shock:

Well, I'm off to bed, it's 11:28pm here and another busy day tomorrow doing something, don't know what tomorrows plan is yet but there's certainly not a lack of stuff to get done. 
Night all, hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about fortitude....more like stubborn! But I do want to try one in worsted weight- Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they are the same thing, then I have LOTS of fortitude. Heh. I am stuck--I started a baby sweater on a 16" size needle and can't find my longer one now and can't get any more stitches on the short one. So I supposed tomorrow means sorting through my UFOs to see if it's there.
Click to expand...

HaHa!


----------



## preston

well - the american league won another all star game and it is almost two in the mornig - myfanwy - bet you are mixing up a batch of bread about now - maybe it is too late in the day for that - i'm to bed and sleep.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, love the shawl, beautiful.
> 
> Myfanwy, gorgeous sweater and like everyone else, I love the colors on the beanie.
> 
> Marge, had been wondering how you were, so glad that you are doing better. We love for you to talk to us about what you feel and how you are doing, it isn't good for you to keep it inside. You can always PM me if you just need to vent or talk.
> 
> Sam, DH is anti-mayo so I'm going to make this potato salad for him, can't wait to try it. And if I didn't say it earlier, it's good to have you back.
> 
> So glad to have news of Martin, thank you. So glad he hasn't been ill, at least the hair will grow back in eventually. I hope that that is a great sign that all is working out well. Positive thoughts and prayers keep going that way.
> 
> I love the bears Kate, I have yet to try one, but with seeing yours I think I'll have to try one for my niece for Christmas this year.
> 
> Well, they hooked up our Satellight today so now we can get more than 2 channels. DH also got a job today, orientation on Thursday and then they'll let him know what day he starts on. Yay! Have gotten quite a bit done on Stepmothers fence, all the post holes are dug and they are going to start cementing the posts probably tomorrow. DH wants to get as much done as he can before he starts full time at the job.
> 
> Well, I think I'm pretty much all caught up, hugs and positive thoughts to all. I'm so glad you are all here.
> 
> Oh, AZ Sticks, love love the hooded scarf pattern, will definitely have to try that, but as other have said, no boucle for me. lol.


Thanks Poledra- I hope you are getting settled in your new home. Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

I guess I should head to bed too - I 'll be back tomorrow! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## KateB

Shouldn't say it, but it's not raining today! Sam, that sounds like a tasty recipe. Ivyrain, you sound as though you've had a great time with your family. Settleg,you have got a good DH there. Sandi, that's a great idea for a scarf, will have to give it a go, but not boucle! I find it catches on any dry skin on your hands and makes me shudder. Glad to hear Martin's doing ok with his chemo. Althea, sounds as though your garage is coming together. Marge, take care of yourself. Poledra, your move seems to have been a good one. That's great your DH has got a job already. Jo, you sound busy!....want to come and start on my house when you're done? Lol. (or should I say he he!)
Have just seen the news and it's pouring in Glasgow (35 miles away) so don't think it'll be long before it arrives here. We have hardly had a day without rain for at least a month - and this is the school summer holiday here!Heading out for lunch with a pal now, pop back later.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> n later.


I just put up a dozen ears today.. hope to get to the farmers market on Saturday and get more corn and hopefully some peaches to put up also. I love being able to have peach cobblers in the winter months with peaches that I have put up. Also I dry peaches and use them in fried pies and add into my granola.[/quote]
_____________________________________
Marianne..........you sure have been busy. How do you put up your corn - frozen or canned? Must be so delicious. I love peaches. Imagine you are canning those? Do you dry your peaches in the sun? So interesting. You amaze me, here you are just recovering from your leg and I realize, there is no keeping you down. You go Girl!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wow...never thought of Old Bay seasoning on french fries. I try to bake mine and seasoning really helps make up for the lack of fat. Will try for sure. Thanks so much. Love all the tips we get on here.

KateB....Here you are in Scotland laughing in Texan, He He! Glad it's not raining there :thumbup: Awww just read where you said rain is not far away. Hope you got out and enjoyed that minute of sun.


----------



## daralene

We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe. 
Hugs
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone I forwarded all the replies that were posted to Martin and he replied back to me.
> 
> "Thank you for all of the replies, they sure made me feel a lot better. Thank everyone for me and I will try to get to TP just as soon as I feel like sitting up a little.
> Blessings and Love to all
> Martin "
> 
> I thought I'd better send this right away before I got busy again and forgot.


Trying to get ready but just ran back to the computer for a sec. and saw this. Thanks Sandy. It will be a great day when Martin K. is back on

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

So many things to comment on.. let's see if I can remember them all.. :lol: 
Sam.. love the salad, goes in my make soon list on the kindle!, Joe, don't over do things there.. heat and what you have just went through don't mix too well with exhaustion take a LOT of breaks! Sandi... I have to try this scarf.. will make a great gift for a friend of mine! (also one for meself ;-) ) Martin, though I barely got to know you, my thoughts and prayers are with you.. I went through the treatments with my brother.. just know we are holding you high in prayers. Althea, so glad that you found a great contractor to fix things up for you.. hope you were able to get to your get-together with the KP group.. that sounds like a great time for sure! 
Marge and all that suffer with this horrible disease.. Fibro is all around my friends and family.. I have seen so many suffering with this.. just know we keep you in our hearts wanting the pain to ease. 
Poledra, that is fantastic that your DH found a job so quickly.. jobs are so scarce these days.. glad that you are in a happy place..wishing you all wonderful days.. and yep.. DH is going to have to learn new skills driving in snow is an art but it can be learned. Kate B.. wish we could all share the rain and the dry... would be nice to even things out at least back to normal! We are finally having some rain.. though the winds wrecked all of my squash plants.. hopefully some will survive. We desperately needed the rain.. just hope it isn't too late to save some of the fields of crops planted in the area. 
Daralene, for freezing the corn I just simply shuck it, then blanch in hot water and then ice bath. When it cools I put it in bags ( I have a Food Saver vacuum system) seal it up and into the freezer it goes.. we love having corn on the cob in the winter.. and though you can purchase it frozen.. this just has a better taste. I hope to put up at least a dozen more if the corn as as sweet at this last batch. I have used Old Bay on my fries since I was a kid.. I think my Dad had reached for the Seasoned salt and got the Old Bay by mistake.. wasn't paying attention and the rest is history for me.. I loved the flavor, (also good on pop corn ;-) )
Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening.. I am off to take the truck in for an oil change and go over by the mechanics.. Mom is walking more and more so I'm trying to make plans for an outing soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Good morning All.....it's early (for me). I'm up, dressed, and packed....ready to go back to Chicago afte being away for a month. We made it all the way to Miami Beach! We had to help our daughter find a wedding dress...which we did in one day. It has been a meandering trip....stopping to visit friends and family along the way, a bit of sight-seeing, and nothing stressful. Not even a flat tire! (hope I haven't jinxed us...we still have 300+ miles to get home). It's a beautiful day on the southern shore of Lake Erie....sun is up, temp is moderate, the lake is calming down after 3 days of big waves and a wonderful cooling wind! Especially after last week's horrific temperatures! I am useless in the heat...I just melt and need to park right in front of a fan. Sleeping is hard when it is so hot. I was so jealous of those from "down under" talking about winter and their chilly temps! I LOVE winter!

The hard part about the hot temps is that it was waaaay to hot to even think about knitting. Consequently, I have not made much progress on any WIPs...and I have a baby blanket not even started and due next month! Yikes!

I will say...it gave me time to catch up on some of the TP postings...I have been "lax" these past few weeks.

It's time for me to check in with Le Tour de France.....everyone have a grand day, play safely, and best thoughts & prayers to all who need healing...congrats to all successes, such as the DGD who does the splits! Kids always make me smile. later.....Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, love the shawl, beautiful.
> 
> Myfanwy, gorgeous sweater and like everyone else, I love the colors on the beanie.
> 
> Marge, had been wondering how you were, so glad that you are doing better. We love for you to talk to us about what you feel and how you are doing, it isn't good for you to keep it inside. You can always PM me if you just need to vent or talk.
> 
> Sam, DH is anti-mayo so I'm going to make this potato salad for him, can't wait to try it. And if I didn't say it earlier, it's good to have you back.
> 
> So glad to have news of Martin, thank you. So glad he hasn't been ill, at least the hair will grow back in eventually. I hope that that is a great sign that all is working out well. Positive thoughts and prayers keep going that way.
> 
> I love the bears Kate, I have yet to try one, but with seeing yours I think I'll have to try one for my niece for Christmas this year.
> 
> Well, they hooked up our Satellight today so now we can get more than 2 channels. DH also got a job today, orientation on Thursday and then they'll let him know what day he starts on. Yay! Have gotten quite a bit done on Stepmothers fence, all the post holes are dug and they are going to start cementing the posts probably tomorrow. DH wants to get as much done as he can before he starts full time at the job.
> 
> Well, I think I'm pretty much all caught up, hugs and positive thoughts to all. I'm so glad you are all here.
> 
> Oh, AZ Sticks, love love the hooded scarf pattern, will definitely have to try that, but as other have said, no boucle for me. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Poledra- I hope you are getting settled in your new home. Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

Thank you, it is feeling like home thankfully.


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> well - the american league won another all star game and it is almost two in the mornig - myfanwy - bet you are mixing up a batch of bread about now - maybe it is too late in the day for that - i'm to bed and sleep.
> 
> sam


Sam it was the National League that won the all star game.


----------



## Poledra65

Joe, I hope you are doing okay with all the rain. I've got KSAT 12 and KJ97 on my Facebook, and it looks awful with all the high water crossings. Stay safe and preferable dry.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sandy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - the american league won another all star game and it is almost two in the mornig - myfanwy - bet you are mixing up a batch of bread about now - maybe it is too late in the day for that - i'm to bed and sleep.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam it was the National League that won the all star game.
Click to expand...

Yah, the National League won 8-0!!! The third year in a row. Boy does the American League ever need to start getting their bats going to where they cant be caught! oh well, it is a chance to show off what they can do or not!


----------



## Joe P

We are having g l o r i o u s RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I must admit there are crossings that are always dangerous and any fool knows when the guards are up you don't go through water. But, some people down here don't listen or just go through the rushing water as there is such run off here in Texas. It slays me why they still do it. I love it now they charge them for the rescues and they have to pay hundreds of dollars for their rescue and it saves the tax payer not to pay it to save them. I am a little bit bitter on this point. Just go with me and let me have my tinsy vent. sorry.

I love the rain it reminds me of Seattle. All my gardens are almost cleaned up to perfection, but still need some more work. We have had over 2 1/2 inches so far with water coming down. I hope this gets us out of water rationing.

Flash flood warnings are all out everywhere around.


----------



## KateB

Great, Jo. Think we've sent our rain to you as the sun's actually out here! Off out to sit in the garden whilst I can without getting rusty!


----------



## preston

you are right - duh - it was definitely time for me to go to bed.

sam



Sandy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - the american league won another all star game and it is almost two in the mornig - myfanwy - bet you are mixing up a batch of bread about now - maybe it is too late in the day for that - i'm to bed and sleep.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam it was the National League that won the all star game.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

preston said:


> you are right - duh - it was definitely time for me to go to bed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - the american league won another all star game and it is almost two in the mornig - myfanwy - bet you are mixing up a batch of bread about now - maybe it is too late in the day for that - i'm to bed and sleep.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam it was the National League that won the all star game.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's okay Sam we all do it!


----------



## Edith M

Sam, was that wishful thinking? Have not followed baseball for about 3 years. I am a Mets fan and they have been so miserable for so long I just gave up on them. Can't seem to get interested in any of the other teams either. Must be getting old.


----------



## KatyNora

Keeping up with everybody on the TP sure is a challenge! I'm glad to know that there seems to be a healing trend lately for those who've had health problems - and Sandy, thank you so much for keeping us up to date on Martin's progress. I'm loving all the new recipes and knitting projects this week. TP is definitely the "funnest" place on the internet! I'm heading out to enjoy some of the lovely sunshine we have near Seattle today, but will check back in later. Everyone have a good day, OK?


----------



## DorisT

I like your hooded scarf pattern, Sandi, and I have some Bernat Soft Boucle in my stash. DD lives in Alaska and won't wear a hat because it causes "hat hair.' Maybe she'd wear this.


----------



## Poledra65

You are so right Joe, they are always having to rescue some dummy that just goes right around the barrackades, like the woman that went around then called her hubby to come rescue her and he got stuck in the water also, and they had to rescue them both. I also am glad that people who do go around (not people that get caught where there are no barracades) have to pay. I ended up going through high water once in Schertz, I had gone down Schertz Parkway and there were no barriers, I found out why, they had floated away. My poor little Neon made it through though, the little car that could. lol...and it kept running, kept that car a couple more years.


----------



## DorisT

Wow, Sam, Preston Renwyck -- what an elegant name! Did you have any siblings and, if so, did they have elegant names, also?


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Great, Jo. Think we've sent our rain to you as the sun's actually out here! Off out to sit in the garden whilst I can without getting rusty!


Kate B. & Jo.......Great exchange there. Now if we can keep this kind of thing going we can have perfect weather. Jo, hope all will be ok down there with the warning for flash floods.

Marianne.........Now I want a food saver machine. Sounds fabulous and so good to have the corn you did yourself. Great quality and taste. Will have to try that seasoning on my popcorn too....Old Bay on french fries, I'm thinking sweet potato fries, and popcorn. Mmmmm. Thank you so much for the tips.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> punched the "clean" button and watched my roomba sweep my floor. i am pleased with the amount of dog and cat hair it picked up. heidi is not so sure but i am. she thinks it is a lot of money - which it is - but it will save me a lot of work so it is money well spent. and it isn't very noisy either which i like. hickory thinks it is a bother - the cats think it is something to play with but still be wary of.
> 
> it's a keeper.
> 
> sam


So glad you like it Sam. Everyone is so different that I don't like to recommend things, but I think anyone with any health problems at all would love it. The fact that you it goes under the furniture is worth the money I think. It has been a life saver for me even though I am now well enough to handle the big vacuum, but I remember well the days I couldn't. 
Here's to the little guy doing the work. Did you watch it???? It seems to be common to do that when it is new. :thumbup:


----------



## preston

mary wilberta and rowena jean - both gone now. they were far too young - my age - rowena and i were the closest in age -she was five years older than me - wilberta was almost ten years older than me.

my mother was 42 - dad 43 - when i was born - i always figured they saved the best for last. i was a different upbringing that is for sure - their friends had no children my age - it was the period of being seen but not heard - sit here and be quiet - speak only when spoken to. plus dad was a preacher - conservative church - funny - i am anything but conservative. lol

sam



DorisT said:


> Wow, Sam, Preston Renwyck -- what an elegant name! Did you have any siblings and, if so, did they have elegant names, also?


----------



## preston

i did watch it - heidi and the little boys came over to watch it. great fun.

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> punched the "clean" button and watched my roomba sweep my floor. i am pleased with the amount of dog and cat hair it picked up. heidi is not so sure but i am. she thinks it is a lot of money - which it is - but it will save me a lot of work so it is money well spent. and it isn't very noisy either which i like. hickory thinks it is a bother - the cats think it is something to play with but still be wary of.
> 
> it's a keeper.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you like it Sam. Everyone is so different that I don't like to recommend things, but I think anyone with any health problems at all would love it. The fact that you it goes under the furniture is worth the money I think. It has been a life saver for me even though I am now well enough to handle the big vacuum, but I remember well the days I couldn't.
> Here's to the little guy doing the work. Did you watch it???? It seems to be common to do that when it is new. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> mary wilberta and rowena jean - both gone now. they were far too young - my age - rowena and i were the closest in age -she was five years older than me - wilberta was almost ten years older than me.
> 
> my mother was 42 - dad 43 - when i was born - i always figured they saved the best for last. i was a different upbringing that is for sure - their friends had no children my age - it was the period of being seen but not heard - sit here and be quiet - speak only when spoken to. plus dad was a preacher - conservative church - funny - i am anything but conservative. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sam, Preston Renwyck -- what an elegant name! Did you have any siblings and, if so, did they have elegant names, also?
Click to expand...

I am nearly 66- but mum was 36 when I was born, and brought us up 'Edwardian' style- i.e., seen and not heard, don't speak until spoken too, and rule of the rod- literally- that is why I was so determined I would not physically punish my own children. amongst the two grandchildren the DGD is the handful, the DGS according to my DD is a gentle soul, who just needs steering in the right direction- like away from ladders- he loves heights- climbs in and out of his cot every day- I am so looking forward to meeting them all again in November.
Fale is coming home in a week and a half- just in time for my birthday which is nice- as so often happens he always needs reminders of what day it is- That is why DD chose Christmas Eve for her wedding day, so SIL could not forget!
Off shopping in about 4 hours time- not a lot to spend but there are some sales and who knows? 
Happy morning to those of us in the south, Sydney won't be up yet- and Adelaide is an hour and a half after them! Happy afternoon/evening to America, and then the UK! [and Bulgaria]


----------



## preston

hope you find some great yarn sales myfanwy.

sam

[quote=myfanwyOff shopping in about 4 hours time- not a lot to spend but there are some sales and who knows?


----------



## Marianne818

Before I begin to get caught up once again  I found a recipe that I know Sam is going to drool over ;-) I know I did :lol: I have not made this yet but my DS sent it to me to translate the measuring, I still haven't done it but should not be difficult I would think. 

{flickr_title}

&#8203;Based on the recipe from delicious magazine April 2012.

Ingredients

20 Oreos (you can sub in any chocolate cream bikkie though - they must have cream or add extra butter!)
175 grams unsalted butter
400 grams crunchy peanut butter
175 grams icing sugar, sifted
200 grams dark chocolate

Method

Take out a food processor and without eating too many, blitz them into a fine crumb.

Melt 75 grams of butter and mix it into with your deconstructed bikkies, and then press into the base of a 24 cms tart tin.

Chill until firm. (I've found this to be about an hour.)

Put the peanut butter into a microwaveable bowl - it will make your life much easier to have it soft and runny! Then add in the icing sugar and mix until it's nice and smooth- It might turn a bit crumbly at first - but persevere! It will become smooth with a bit of elbow grease.

Spread it all over the bottom of the tart base. I put this back in the fridge while I do the next step.

Melt all of the leftover butter and the chocolate in a bowl over a pan of boiling water (the usual drill when melting chocolate).

When it's all smooth let it cool a little and then pour it all over the peanut butter layer. You can smooth with a spatula, but really it's probably runny enough to just tilt the tart to spread it around without need to disturb the surface.

Chill until you are ready to tuck in!

I find it easier to cut with both a heated knife and if you leave it out of the fridge for 15 minutes before you serve. You'll also need thin slices and multiple cups of coffee to balance out the sweetness!

Enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Fale is coming home in a week and a half- just in time for my birthday which is nice- as so often happens he always needs reminders of what day it is- That is why DD chose Christmas Eve for her wedding day, so SIL could not forget!


My parents married on my dad's birthday--I tease him about that being the only day he wouldn't forget. :mrgreen:

I found my needle tips at last (at the bottom of a bag of scrap yarn balls) so now will need to find a free cable so I can continue with the sweater later. Meanwhile, I did a face cloth and a half last night just to be doing something (I need new ones anyway). I'm trying to use up some cotton I've had for ages.


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> hope you find some great yarn sales myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwyOff shopping in about 4 hours time- not a lot to spend but there are some sales and who knows?[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually after a warm pair of pyjamas! yarn shops next week!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Funny how one thinks one will remember when things like that get put together- I have uncovered so many boxes that I need to sort through- maybe if I aim at one per week- At least I have access to my sewing machine - I was determined to maintain that- meaning to get a couple of draught excluders sewn- I won't go for anything fancy- although I like the idea of a snake or two!



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fale is coming home in a week and a half- just in time for my birthday which is nice- as so often happens he always needs reminders of what day it is- That is why DD chose Christmas Eve for her wedding day, so SIL could not forget!
> 
> 
> 
> My parents married on my dad's birthday--I tease him about that being the only day he wouldn't forget. :mrgreen:
> 
> I found my needle tips at last (at the bottom of a bag of scrap yarn balls) so now will need to find a free cable so I can continue with the sweater later. Meanwhile, I did a face cloth and a half last night just to be doing something (I need new ones anyway). I'm trying to use up some cotton I've had for ages.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene


I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.


----------



## jheiens

Daralene wrote:

Marianne.........Now I want a food saver machine. Sounds fabulous and so good to have the corn you did yourself. Great quality and taste. Will have to try that seasoning on my popcorn too....Old Bay on french fries, I'm thinking sweet potato fries, and popcorn. Mmmmm. Thank you so much for the tips.[/quote]

In our part of Ohio sweet potato fries are often served with a creamy horseradish sauce--either mayo/Miracle Whip or unsweetened whiping cream plus the horseradish to taste. Chill for several hours and check the taste for personal choice. No particular measurements, just what looks like ''enough'' for those being served.

I'm glad to be back after that weird bout of illness since last Saturday. Still weak but coming along. Joy


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> Good morning All.....it's early (for me). I'm up, dressed, and packed....ready to go back to Chicago afte being away for a month. We made it all the way to Miami Beach! We had to help our daughter find a wedding dress...which we did in one day. It has been a meandering trip....stopping to visit friends and family along the way, a bit of sight-seeing, and nothing stressful. Not even a flat tire! (hope I haven't jinxed us...we still have 300+ miles to get home). It's a beautiful day on the southern shore of Lake Erie....sun is up, temp is moderate, the lake is calming down after 3 days of big waves and a wonderful cooling wind! Especially after last week's horrific temperatures! I am useless in the heat...I just melt and need to park right in front of a fan. Sleeping is hard when it is so hot. I was so jealous of those from "down under" talking about winter and their chilly temps! I LOVE winter!
> 
> The hard part about the hot temps is that it was waaaay to hot to even think about knitting. Consequently, I have not made much progress on any WIPs...and I have a baby blanket not even started and due next month! Yikes!
> 
> I will say...it gave me time to catch up on some of the TP postings...I have been "lax" these past few weeks.
> 
> It's time for me to check in with Le Tour de France.....everyone have a grand day, play safely, and best thoughts & prayers to all who need healing...congrats to all successes, such as the DGD who does the splits! Kids always make me smile. later.....Carol (IL)


I'm with you on winter.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
Click to expand...

I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
Click to expand...

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.


----------



## redriet60

I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.[/quote]

I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!![/quote]

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.


----------



## Lurker 2

redriet60 said:


> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.


I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!![/quote]

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Someone had fun!


----------



## Marilyn K.

Althea said:


> For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
> PASTA PRIMAVERA
> 60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
> 3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
> 1/2 tspn salt
> 5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
> 100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
> 1 cup frozen peas
> 350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
> 100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
> Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


YUM!!! Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## DorisT

redriet60 said:


> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.


I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!![/quote]

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Beautiful! We don't seem to have a lot of creative people in our neighborhood. Everyone too busy working or etc.!


----------



## Joe P

The rains are continuing and the flash flooding is heavy as usual but hopefully it will subside and soak in and then it can rain again. I have deemed that is the way it is to be. he he. I don't want to drive anywhere with all the rushing water around us. We are high and fine but getting in those low spots are dangerous. 

take care, y'all. joe p


----------



## DorisT

preston said:


> mary wilberta and rowena jean - both gone now. they were far too young - my age - rowena and i were the closest in age -she was five years older than me - wilberta was almost ten years older than me.
> 
> my mother was 42 - dad 43 - when i was born - i always figured they saved the best for last. i was a different upbringing that is for sure - their friends had no children my age - it was the period of being seen but not heard - sit here and be quiet - speak only when spoken to. plus dad was a preacher - conservative church - funny - i am anything but conservative. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sam, Preston Renwyck -- what an elegant name! Did you have any siblings and, if so, did they have elegant names, also?
Click to expand...

Sam, I happen to think your parents "did" save the best for last!! We were 39 years old when out last child was born - a boy. He has always said that we didn't want him because he wasn't "planned." How wrong he is - he was the best of the lot: cute, sociable, easy to get along with, makes friends easily, and lots of other good qualities. Little did he know - none of our 3 children were "planned."


----------



## preston

Marianne818 said:


> Before I begin to get caught up once again  I found a recipe that I know Sam is going to drool over ;-) I know I did :lol: I have not made this yet but my DS sent it to me to translate the measuring, I still haven't done it but should not be difficult I would think.
> 
> killer recipe marianne - need to buy the oreos - also find a conversion chart - i have one somewhere in my documents - i will find it and then watch out.
> 
> sam


----------



## preston

joy - you might try arby's horsy sauce (which i love) on your sweet potato fries (which i also love).

sam



jheiens said:


> Daralene wrote:
> 
> Marianne.........Now I want a food saver machine. Sounds fabulous and so good to have the corn you did yourself. Great quality and taste. Will have to try that seasoning on my popcorn too....Old Bay on french fries, I'm thinking sweet potato fries, and popcorn. Mmmmm. Thank you so much for the tips.


In our part of Ohio sweet potato fries are often served with a creamy horseradish sauce--either mayo/Miracle Whip or unsweetened whiping cream plus the horseradish to taste. Chill for several hours and check the taste for personal choice. No particular measurements, just what looks like ''enough'' for those being served.

I'm glad to be back after that weird bout of illness since last Saturday. Still weak but coming along. Joy[/quote]


----------



## preston

what fun - hope there were a couple knitters - that woulld take forever to do alone.

sam



redriet60 said:


> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.


I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!![/quote]

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]


----------



## preston

you could send some of the rain our way - the county ag agent said a lot of the farmers are below the breakeven point this year on their crops. there go our grocery prices.

sam



Joe P said:


> The rains are continuing and the flash flooding is heavy as usual but hopefully it will subside and soak in and then it can rain again. I have deemed that is the way it is to be. he he. I don't want to drive anywhere with all the rushing water around us. We are high and fine but getting in those low spots are dangerous.
> 
> take care, y'all. joe p


----------



## CaroleJS

Marianne818 said:


> Before I begin to get caught up once again  I found a recipe that I know Sam is going to drool over ;-) I know I did :lol: I have not made this yet but my DS sent it to me to translate the measuring, I still haven't done it but should not be difficult I would think.
> 
> {flickr_title}
> 
> ​Based on the recipe from delicious magazine April 2012.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 20 Oreos (you can sub in any chocolate cream bikkie though - they must have cream or add extra butter!)
> 175 grams unsalted butter
> 400 grams crunchy peanut butter
> 175 grams icing sugar, sifted
> 200 grams dark chocolate
> 
> Method
> 
> Take out a food processor and without eating too many, blitz them into a fine crumb.
> 
> Melt 75 grams of butter and mix it into with your deconstructed bikkies, and then press into the base of a 24 cms tart tin.
> 
> Chill until firm. (I've found this to be about an hour.)
> 
> Put the peanut butter into a microwaveable bowl - it will make your life much easier to have it soft and runny! Then add in the icing sugar and mix until it's nice and smooth- It might turn a bit crumbly at first - but persevere! It will become smooth with a bit of elbow grease.
> 
> Spread it all over the bottom of the tart base. I put this back in the fridge while I do the next step.
> 
> Melt all of the leftover butter and the chocolate in a bowl over a pan of boiling water (the usual drill when melting chocolate).
> 
> When it's all smooth let it cool a little and then pour it all over the peanut butter layer. You can smooth with a spatula, but really it's probably runny enough to just tilt the tart to spread it around without need to disturb the surface.
> 
> Chill until you are ready to tuck in!
> 
> I find it easier to cut with both a heated knife and if you leave it out of the fridge for 15 minutes before you serve. You'll also need thin slices and multiple cups of coffee to balance out the sweetness!
> 
> Enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


OH My Gosh! ! This sound SUPER Scrumptious! ! This is a MUST DO. Thank you for sharing this one.


----------



## CaroleJS

preston said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I begin to get caught up once again  I found a recipe that I know Sam is going to drool over ;-) I know I did :lol: I have not made this yet but my DS sent it to me to translate the measuring, I still haven't done it but should not be difficult I would think.
> 
> killer recipe marianne - need to buy the oreos - also find a conversion chart - i have one somewhere in my documents - i will find it and then watch out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I am one up on you Sam. I went shopping last night and my grandson made sure we bought more oreos. We bought the family pack. We have plenty of oreos for this one. I may need to go get the chocolate. (OH NO)
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

AZ Sticks love the hooded scarf. May have to try.

Thanks for the update on Martin; will continue to pray.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
Click to expand...

That one got a belly laugh!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.
Click to expand...

_______________________________
Can't believe our gd is following in the steps of the two gs. She can't get a big noise on her arm so she blows on it. She likes to dress real feminine, but on this one thing she likes the fun the boys have. Kids are fascinated by this :roll: :lol:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
Click to expand...

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Someone had fun![/quote]
____________________________
Wow, that is pretty and yes, fun.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Daralene wrote:
> 
> Marianne.........Now I want a food saver machine. Sounds fabulous and so good to have the corn you did yourself. Great quality and taste. Will have to try that seasoning on my popcorn too....Old Bay on french fries, I'm thinking sweet potato fries, and popcorn. Mmmmm. Thank you so much for the tips.


In our part of Ohio sweet potato fries are often served with a creamy horseradish sauce--either mayo/Miracle Whip or unsweetened whiping cream plus the horseradish to taste. Chill for several hours and check the taste for personal choice. No particular measurements, just what looks like ''enough'' for those being served.

I'm glad to be back after that weird bout of illness since last Saturday. Still weak but coming along. Joy[/quote]
_________________________________________
Will have to check that out.

Did you ever fine out what caused you to be sick? So glad you are feeling better.
______________________
Myfanwy......hope you have luck with the sales and finding pajamas. That is nice that Fale will be home for your birthday!

Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. Been busy doing some organizing and putting in a garden. Still need the fence but got some gorgeous bricks to surround it and it will then be slightly raised.

Sam......how sad that your sisters are now gone. You must have fond memories.
Glad you had fun watching the roomba go round, across, under and over.

Joe.....so glad you are experienced and wise enough to stay in during these flash floods.
;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got a call from doctor saying tests from Monday ruled out lupus but wants me in tomorrow to draw more blood for more tests. Had no idea he was checking for lupus and dont know what he's wanting to test for now. Oh well I say test away just so long he finds a correct answer. 

Positive thing about having to resign from work just think of all knitting time I'll have and time to try some of these s rump tips recipes!


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. Been busy doing some organizing and putting in a garden. Still need the fence but got some gorgeous bricks to surround it and it will then be slightly raised.


Oh, I just dug the needle tips out and put the yarn all back. :XD: Though I am working from stash these days, it does seem as if it will last quite a while.

Settleg, sending good wishes for your test results!


----------



## AZ Sticks

DorisT said:


> I like your hooded scarf pattern, Sandi, and I have some Bernat Soft Boucle in my stash. DD lives in Alaska and won't wear a hat because it causes "hat hair.' Maybe she'd wear this.


Hello DorisT - I think this would work for her- I made this last one "taller" in the hood area so it was more like dressy cape hood rather than sweatshirt hood. I actually left it on the circular needle, folded in half, used clothes pins to hold the seam together and tried it on to get the right "drape". Quite the sight huh?? Ha Ha! Make sure you share pics! Sandi


----------



## Tessadele

Hi All, I am late on here this week as I have been lying in bed feeling sorry for myself. However, I've now decided to fight back, if I ever find out who popped those germs on me while I wasn't looking there could be a real fight!!
There have been lots of good recipes & pictures posted this week, making if a very interesting, if long, read. Now I've got my appetite and the ability to swallow back I can't wait to go shopping for ingredients.

Myfanwy, you do the most lovely neat knitting, you are so good & quick you remind me of my Mum, which makes me feel quite emotional. She knitted beautiful things but said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed. I sat opposite her & just watched & copied, so I learnt to knit right handed, but I could never get anywhere near her speed. We once started a sleeve each at the same time, she was finished just as I finished the cuff. I must say, I have improved slightly over the years. I couldn't ever see how she did her long tail cast on, so I made my own up & still use it. She always laughrd at me, I was the only lefty out of her 8 children, but I was the only knitter.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

settleg said:


> AZ Sticks love the hooded scarf. May have to try.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Martin; will continue to pray.


Thanks settleg- I'd love to see pics if you make one- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

settleg said:


> AZ Sticks love the hooded scarf. May have to try.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Martin; will continue to pray.


Oops!


----------



## Tessadele

AZ Sticks said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks love the hooded scarf. May have to try.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Martin; will continue to pray.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks settleg- I'd love to see pics if you make one- Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

I am going to make one too, I think my DGd would love one in a really soft fluffy wool & it would suit her. Thanks for the simple instructions.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tessadele said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks love the hooded scarf. May have to try.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Martin; will continue to pray.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks settleg- I'd love to see pics if you make one- Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to make one too, I think my DGd would love one in a really soft fluffy wool & it would suit her. Thanks for the simple instructions.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

You're welcome Tessa - I hope you're feeling better soon - post pics! Sandi


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene wrote:
> 
> quote]
> 
> Myfanwy......hope you have luck with the sales and finding pajamas. That is nice that Fale will be home for your birthday!
> 
> Found one pair only in my size- [in the whole shop] but quite an acceptable colour- just finishing the preliminary wash- so should be ready for tonight! And it was under budget!
> next week I am hunting for possum yarn, and cheap picture frames. I want to put a certificate up for Fale as a surprise!
> 
> Sure hope people are surviving the heat- my weather bugs show rain in Britain, and few other places- but then I don't have one up for Texas- that is great you have rain, Joe- and are high up!
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

preston said:


> mary wilberta and rowena jean - both gone now. they were far too young - my age - rowena and i were the closest in age -she was five years older than me - wilberta was almost ten years older than me.
> 
> my mother was 42 - dad 43 - when i was born - i always figured they saved the best for last. i was a different upbringing that is for sure - their friends had no children my age - it was the period of being seen but not heard - sit here and be quiet - speak only when spoken to. plus dad was a preacher - conservative church - funny - i am anything but conservative. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sam, Preston Renwyck -- what an elegant name! Did you have any siblings and, if so, did they have elegant names, also?
Click to expand...

My mother's middle name is Rowena.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Hi All, I am late on here this week as I have been lying in bed feeling sorry for myself. However, I've now decided to fight back, if I ever find out who popped those germs on me while I wasn't looking there could be a real fight!!
> There have been lots of good recipes & pictures posted this week, making if a very interesting, if long, read. Now I've got my appetite and the ability to swallow back I can't wait to go shopping for ingredients.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do the most lovely neat knitting, you are so good & quick you remind me of my Mum, which makes me feel quite emotional. She knitted beautiful things but said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed. I sat opposite her & just watched & copied, so I learnt to knit right handed, but I could never get anywhere near her speed. We once started a sleeve each at the same time, she was finished just as I finished the cuff. I must say, I have improved slightly over the years. I couldn't ever see how she did her long tail cast on, so I made my own up & still use it. She always laughrd at me, I was the only lefty out of her 8 children, but I was the only knitter.
> 
> Tessa


thank you Tessa! last year I taught myself to work left handed, so I could teach a lefthanded 10 year old- It was a real lesson seeing how she took off when she was working on her 'correct' side! My 'eyelash' scarf is now 170cm long- aiming for 2metres- the young lady it is intended for is delighted- then I hope to borrow the black scarf from hell idea [was that Sandy's 'formula'?] again using the eyelash yarn.
I do hope the aches, and other problems are easing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. Been busy doing some organizing and putting in a garden. Still need the fence but got some gorgeous bricks to surround it and it will then be slightly raised.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just dug the needle tips out and put the yarn all back. :XD: Though I am working from stash these days, it does seem as if it will last quite a while.
> 
> Settleg, sending good wishes for your test results!
Click to expand...

me ditto.


----------



## daralene

I didn't post this message since one was posted and it was after Martin had one more treatment. Didn't know if it was ok to post a PM, but Sandy, thanks for posting. I think in this case it is ok. Since Martin thanks us all for our prayers I thought I would go ahead and let you see this. It must have been just before Sandy's message as it says 3 more treatments. 

Oh, Thank you so much for your prayers that is all that keeps me going because I can feel them. I still have 3 more chemo treatments, to go 1 each Friday then they will do a scan and see where we are, I have only had five radiation treatments. Lots of hair loss, and weight of about 35 lbs which is good except I am so weak I hardly want to move. Thank you all so much for thinking of me at this time and I can't tell you how much the prayers mean. Thank every one on my behalf, and I will try and get back to the Tea Party as soon as I can.
Love to all, Blessings
Martin


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you so much for posting this!



daralene said:


> I didn't post this message since one was posted and it was after Martin had one more treatment. Didn't know if it was ok to post a PM, but Sandy, thanks for posting. I think in this case it is ok. Since Martin thanks us all for our prayers I thought I would go ahead and let you see this. It must have been just before Sandy's message as it says 3 more treatments.
> 
> Oh, Thank you so much for your prayers that is all that keeps me going because I can feel them. I still have 3 more chemo treatments, to go 1 each Friday then they will do a scan and see where we are, I have only had five radiation treatments. Lots of hair loss, and weight of about 35 lbs which is good except I am so weak I hardly want to move. Thank you all so much for thinking of me at this time and I can't tell you how much the prayers mean. Thank every one on my behalf, and I will try and get back to the Tea Party as soon as I can.
> Love to all, Blessings
> Martin


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. Been busy doing some organizing and putting in a garden. Still need the fence but got some gorgeous bricks to surround it and it will then be slightly raised.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just dug the needle tips out and put the yarn all back. :XD: Though I am working from stash these days, it does seem as if it will last quite a while.
> 
> Settleg, sending good wishes for your test results!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me ditto.
Click to expand...

Now I have to laugh as I said: "Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. " I guess Sorlenna knows I don't mean getting to the bottom of Her bags, but mine. :shock: :lol: :lol: 
Although it might be more fun that way and seeing New Mexico would be fun. :thumbup:

We sure could have fun quoting some of our posts and this is one that might be considered snooping 
Oh Myfanwy.....I see you want to join me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorlenna, we'll get a motel. ;-)
Or maybe that was ditto for wishing Settleg good test results!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I am late on here this week as I have been lying in bed feeling sorry for myself. However, I've now decided to fight back, if I ever find out who popped those germs on me while I wasn't looking there could be a real fight!!
> There have been lots of good recipes & pictures posted this week, making if a very interesting, if long, read. Now I've got my appetite and the ability to swallow back I can't wait to go shopping for ingredients.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do the most lovely neat knitting, you are so good & quick you remind me of my Mum, which makes me feel quite emotional. She knitted beautiful things but said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed. I sat opposite her & just watched & copied, so I learnt to knit right handed, but I could never get anywhere near her speed. We once started a sleeve each at the same time, she was finished just as I finished the cuff. I must say, I have improved slightly over the years. I couldn't ever see how she did her long tail cast on, so I made my own up & still use it. She always laughrd at me, I was the only lefty out of her 8 children, but I was the only knitter.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tessa! last year I taught myself to work left handed, so I could teach a lefthanded 10 year old- I was a real lesson seeing how she took off when she was working on her 'correct' side! My 'eyelash' scarf is now 170cm long- aiming for 2metres- the young lady it is intended for is delighted- then I hope to borrow the black scarf from hell idea [was that Sandy's 'formula'?] again using the eyelash yarn.
> I do hope the aches, and other problems are easing!
Click to expand...

Tessa......sorry to hear you haven't been well. That must've been some bug.
I agree with you about Myfanwy's knitting :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> Got a call from doctor saying tests from Monday ruled out lupus but wants me in tomorrow to draw more blood for more tests. Had no idea he was checking for lupus and dont know what he's wanting to test for now. Oh well I say test away just so long he finds a correct answer.
> 
> Positive thing about having to resign from work just think of all knitting time I'll have and time to try some of these s rump tips recipes!


So glad you don't have lupus. Scary to find out you don't have something that your doctor thought you might have. Guess he didn't want to worry you needlessly. More blood and more tests.......Here's hoping it leads to a diagnosis and that it is something you can do something about :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I am late on here this week as I have been lying in bed feeling sorry for myself. However, I've now decided to fight back, if I ever find out who popped those germs on me while I wasn't looking there could be a real fight!!
> There have been lots of good recipes & pictures posted this week, making if a very interesting, if long, read. Now I've got my appetite and the ability to swallow back I can't wait to go shopping for ingredients.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do the most lovely neat knitting, you are so good & quick you remind me of my Mum, which makes me feel quite emotional. She knitted beautiful things but said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed. I sat opposite her & just watched & copied, so I learnt to knit right handed, but I could never get anywhere near her speed. We once started a sleeve each at the same time, she was finished just as I finished the cuff. I must say, I have improved slightly over the years. I couldn't ever see how she did her long tail cast on, so I made my own up & still use it. She always laughrd at me, I was the only lefty out of her 8 children, but I was the only knitter.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tessa! last year I taught myself to work left handed, so I could teach a lefthanded 10 year old- It was a real lesson seeing how she took off when she was working on her 'correct' side! My 'eyelash' scarf is now 170cm long- aiming for 2metres- the young lady it is intended for is delighted- then I hope to borrow the black scarf from hell idea [was that Sandy's 'formula'?] again using the eyelash yarn.
> I do hope the aches, and other problems are easing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa......sorry to hear you haven't been well. That must've been some bug.
> I agree with you about Myfanwy's knitting :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I won't be fitting my beanie, if this goes on!!!


----------



## daralene

DorisT said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
Click to expand...

The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.[/quote]

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Beautiful! We don't seem to have a lot of creative people in our neighborhood. Everyone too busy working or etc.! [/quote]
________________________________________
Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I am late on here this week as I have been lying in bed feeling sorry for myself. However, I've now decided to fight back, if I ever find out who popped those germs on me while I wasn't looking there could be a real fight!!
> There have been lots of good recipes & pictures posted this week, making if a very interesting, if long, read. Now I've got my appetite and the ability to swallow back I can't wait to go shopping for ingredients.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do the most lovely neat knitting, you are so good & quick you remind me of my Mum, which makes me feel quite emotional. She knitted beautiful things but said she couldn't teach me as I was left-handed. I sat opposite her & just watched & copied, so I learnt to knit right handed, but I could never get anywhere near her speed. We once started a sleeve each at the same time, she was finished just as I finished the cuff. I must say, I have improved slightly over the years. I couldn't ever see how she did her long tail cast on, so I made my own up & still use it. She always laughrd at me, I was the only lefty out of her 8 children, but I was the only knitter.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Tessa! last year I taught myself to work left handed, so I could teach a lefthanded 10 year old- I was a real lesson seeing how she took off when she was working on her 'correct' side! My 'eyelash' scarf is now 170cm long- aiming for 2metres- the young lady it is intended for is delighted- then I hope to borrow the black scarf from hell idea [was that Sandy's 'formula'?] again using the eyelash yarn.
> I do hope the aches, and other problems are easing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa......sorry to hear you haven't been well. That must've been some bug.
> I agree with you about Myfanwy's knitting :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be fitting my beanie, if this goes on!!!
Click to expand...

It's when you can't get thru the door you have to start worrying - thats head or body!! Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm not sure who did the pink and green hat and poncho but it is so pretty and on an adorable model.


----------



## Tessadele

Daralene, that's a lovely set, bet the little girl, who's lovely too is very proud of it. Keep the energy coming, you have to knit bigger sizes every year. 

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> I'm not sure who did the pink and green hat and poncho but it is so pretty and on an adorable model.


I am sure it is Daralene's work!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful Darlene !


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> joy - you might try arby's horsy sauce (which i love) on your sweet potato fries (which i also love).
> 
> sam
> 
> That is essentially its foundation, I'm sure, Sam/ But I first had the whipped cream/horse radish sauce over 50 years ago in Illinois when DH and I were first dating--long before Arbys and truly a lighter ''mouth feel''.


----------



## Marianne818

We have such a talented group here on Tea Party!!!! Just wish I was half good at knitting but ya know I do so enjoy it and that is the main thing! Myfanwy, Daralene, Sorlenna, Sandy to name just a few such beautiful projects thank you for sharing. If I could figure out the Hoodie, I'd try to make that.. but the instructions are confusing to me. But hey, I've only really been knitting since Jan this year, so I feel pretty good about what I can do. 
Martin, you are always in our prayers here.. holding you close as always  
Terressa, take care.. feel better..keeping you in our prayers.. 
Settleg, neighbor of mine, please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.. PM if you need ANYTHING!! I'll do my best to help in anyway that I can.
Myfanwy, glad you had a good day shopping, not long till Fale will be back home and you will have a wonderful Birthday celebration!
Daralene, I want in on that motel visit.. we could all have a blast.. 
By the way I am a self taught left handed knitter, but I've learned to knit right handed. Or at least I think I am.. :lol: I haven't taken a formal class since the early 70's.. I may have to go to an LYS and take a class to see if I am doing this right or left :shock: 
Hope to have the truck home in the morning.. took it in for oil change and general check up, needed new front brake pads so keeping it till in the morning. Mechanic said it is a great truck and that I got a fantastic ride!
Joe and those in Texas, keep your feet dry!!!! Send the rain this way, we've had a bit but not near enough yet! 
Sweet dreams everyone.. have to be up early in the am, all the dogs go to the groomer, will have 4 clean furbabies (2 need to be de shed again) and the 2 shitzu's will be trimmed and pampered as the older sweethearts should be (13 yrs old)
Have fun!!!


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, I'm much better today.

Trip to Dr. yesterday revealed only that blood sodium is pretty low, still waiting on some culture reports on Friday. My only symptoms today seem to be the beginning of a sinus congestion but very mild.

Feeling almost human again, but losing 6# in four days because I'm shivering under a pile of blankets or running a temp of nearly 102 degrees does not encourage the best relationship with eating. I was concerned about dehydrating. Thanks for caring. Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Now I have to laugh as I said: "Sorlenna......getting to the bottom of your bags, something I hope to do. " I guess Sorlenna knows I don't mean getting to the bottom of Her bags, but mine. :shock: :lol: :lol:
> Although it might be more fun that way and seeing New Mexico would be fun. :thumbup:
> 
> Or maybe that was ditto for wishing Settleg good test results!


Or both. 

Joy, so glad to know you are better! Dehydration is no fun...I had a case of it myself after the trip to the ruins--don't ever want that to happen again, so it's good you were aware.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> We have such a talented group here on Tea Party!!!! Just wish I was half good at knitting but ya know I do so enjoy it and that is the main thing! Myfanwy, Daralene, Sorlenna, Sandy to name just a few such beautiful projects thank you for sharing. If I could figure out the Hoodie, I'd try to make that.. but the instructions are confusing to me. But hey, I've only really been knitting since Jan this year, so I feel pretty good about what I can do.
> Martin, you are always in our prayers here.. holding you close as always
> Terressa, take care.. feel better..keeping you in our prayers..
> Settleg, neighbor of mine, please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.. PM if you need ANYTHING!! I'll do my best to help in anyway that I can.
> Myfanwy, glad you had a good day shopping, not long till Fale will be back home and you will have a wonderful Birthday celebration!
> Daralene, I want in on that motel visit.. we could all have a blast..
> By the way I am a self taught left handed knitter, but I've learned to knit right handed. Or at least I think I am.. :lol: I haven't taken a formal class since the early 70's.. I may have to go to an LYS and take a class to see if I am doing this right or left :shock:
> Hope to have the truck home in the morning.. took it in for oil change and general check up, needed new front brake pads so keeping it till in the morning. Mechanic said it is a great truck and that I got a fantastic ride!
> Joe and those in Texas, keep your feet dry!!!! Send the rain this way, we've had a bit but not near enough yet!
> Sweet dreams everyone.. have to be up early in the am, all the dogs go to the groomer, will have 4 clean furbabies (2 need to be de shed again) and the 2 shitzu's will be trimmed and pampered as the older sweethearts should be (13 yrs old)
> Have fun!!!


Just a week and a day!


----------



## pammie1234

Just skimmed the posts to get caught up. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers It is so nice that so many that have been having health issues are getting good news!

DD and I worked in the backyard all day! It was hot! My face is beet red because I had a stupid moment and didn't use sunscreen! Couldn't believe how dumb that was! We got lots of plants and got almost everything planted. I'm going out of town this weekend and DD wants to have friends over. Both the pool and spa need some repairs and our regular guy couldn't get to it until next week. We called someone else and he will get it all done by Saturday! Best news though is he is probably 1/2 to 3/4 cheaper than my usual guy. Guess I'll be changing pool men!

Sam, I am glad to hear that you think the Roomba is a good deal. I'm really thinking of getting one. My Bailey just loses too much hair! He is definitely more lab than poodle!


----------



## jinx

I love my roomba I use it every day. I do not have pets but I do notice that my hair needs to be cleaned out the brushes often. I think with a pet it might be an issue. 
To test how well it works. I used it and then vacuumed the same area directly after that. There was very little the regular vac was able to pick up. jinx


pammie1234 said:


> Just skimmed the posts to get caught up. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers It is so nice that so many that have been having health issues are getting good news!
> 
> DD and I worked in the backyard all day! It was hot! My face is beet red because I had a stupid moment and didn't use sunscreen! Couldn't believe how dumb that was! We got lots of plants and got almost everything planted. I'm going out of town this weekend and DD wants to have friends over. Both the pool and spa need some repairs and our regular guy couldn't get to it until next week. We called someone else and he will get it all done by Saturday! Best news though is he is probably 1/2 to 3/4 cheaper than my usual guy. Guess I'll be changing pool men!
> 
> Sam, I am glad to hear that you think the Roomba is a good deal. I'm really thinking of getting one. My Bailey just loses too much hair! He is definitely more lab than poodle!


----------



## jheiens

Sorlennam wrote:
Joy, so glad to know you are better! Dehydration is no fun...I had a case of it myself after the trip to the ruins--don't ever want that to happen again, so it's good you were aware.[/quote]

Thanks for caring. You are not only a talented, fast knitter but also a very caring lady. Thank you;


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> I'm not sure who did the pink and green hat and poncho but it is so pretty and on an adorable model.


Thanks Settleg......it was the grandchildren that got me knitting again. Inspiration.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Daralene, I'm much better today.
> 
> Trip to Dr. yesterday revealed only that blood sodium is pretty low, still waiting on some culture reports on Friday. My only symptoms today seem to be the beginning of a sinus congestion but very mild.
> 
> Feeling almost human again, but losing 6# in four days because I'm shivering under a pile of blankets or running a temp of nearly 102 degrees does not encourage the best relationship with eating. I was concerned about dehydrating. Thanks for caring. Joy


Oh no, that is no fun :thumbdown: My goodness, losing 6 lbs. in four days and a fever. Glad you are concerned about dehydration as you will be sure to get your fluids. Not a nice way to lose weight...shivering it off. Good to know you are seeing a doctor and he can probably give you something to help if it is sinus. Sinus infections are nothing to fool with.
Be well soon,
Hugs, but gentle ones.
Wish I was close enough to bring chicken soup. 
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> We have such a talented group here on Tea Party!!!! Just wish I was half good at knitting but ya know I do so enjoy it and that is the main thing! Myfanwy, Daralene, Sorlenna, Sandy to name just a few such beautiful projects thank you for sharing. If I could figure out the Hoodie, I'd try to make that.. but the instructions are confusing to me. But hey, I've only really been knitting since Jan this year, so I feel pretty good about what I can do.
> Martin, you are always in our prayers here.. holding you close as always
> Terressa, take care.. feel better..keeping you in our prayers..
> Settleg, neighbor of mine, please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.. PM if you need ANYTHING!! I'll do my best to help in anyway that I can.
> Myfanwy, glad you had a good day shopping, not long till Fale will be back home and you will have a wonderful Birthday celebration!
> Daralene, I want in on that motel visit.. we could all have a blast..
> By the way I am a self taught left handed knitter, but I've learned to knit right handed. Or at least I think I am.. :lol: I haven't taken a formal class since the early 70's.. I may have to go to an LYS and take a class to see if I am doing this right or left :shock:
> Hope to have the truck home in the morning.. took it in for oil change and general check up, needed new front brake pads so keeping it till in the morning. Mechanic said it is a great truck and that I got a fantastic ride!
> Joe and those in Texas, keep your feet dry!!!! Send the rain this way, we've had a bit but not near enough yet!
> Sweet dreams everyone.. have to be up early in the am, all the dogs go to the groomer, will have 4 clean furbabies (2 need to be de shed again) and the 2 shitzu's will be trimmed and pampered as the older sweethearts should be (13 yrs old)
> Have fun!!!


It would be funny if someday we actually did :shock: Of course you are included :!: ;-)


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, that's a lovely set, bet the little girl, who's lovely too is very proud of it. Keep the energy coming, you have to knit bigger sizes every year.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you and yes, you are so right. She is growing like a weed.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens, hope you are back to yourself soon. Dehydration is no fun, hope that part didn't get too bad.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who did the pink and green hat and poncho but it is so pretty and on an adorable model.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Daralene's work!
Click to expand...

Awww, thanks. Compliments from you and others on "TP" mean a lot. It's so wonderful to feel the creative spark again. Got stuck on a simple project and haven't been able to start again, but hope to get back to it soon. Maybe with Christmas coming I will get busy and just forget about the project I'm stuck on. :roll:


----------



## preston

myfanwy - from real possums?

sam


----------



## KatyNora

daralene said:


> Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:


I know just what you mean, Daralene. I used to knit on the bus to and from work but never seemed to actually finish anything. Since retiring, I'm not only finishing things, but also learning lots of new stuff. Retirement absolutely rocks, doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

P.S. I love the pink/green set - and your model is an absolute doll!!


----------



## preston

great cap and poncho daralene - and quite a pretty model.

sam



daralene said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.
Click to expand...

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Beautiful! We don't seem to have a lot of creative people in our neighborhood. Everyone too busy working or etc.! [/quote]
________________________________________
Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## preston

i am quite pleased with how it works - i have a black lab and two of the barn cats spend most of their time in here along with visitors from the barn every so often. i noticed the brushes need cleaned which will not be much of a probem - the included two tools to help you keep them clean. i love sitting and watching it do its thing.

sam



jinx said:


> I love my roomba I use it every day. I do not have pets but I do notice that my hair needs to be cleaned out the brushes often. I think with a pet it might be an issue.
> To test how well it works. I used it and then vacuumed the same area directly after that. There was very little the regular vac was able to pick up. jinx
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just skimmed the posts to get caught up. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers It is so nice that so many that have been having health issues are getting good news!
> 
> DD and I worked in the backyard all day! It was hot! My face is beet red because I had a stupid moment and didn't use sunscreen! Couldn't believe how dumb that was! We got lots of plants and got almost everything planted. I'm going out of town this weekend and DD wants to have friends over. Both the pool and spa need some repairs and our regular guy couldn't get to it until next week. We called someone else and he will get it all done by Saturday! Best news though is he is probably 1/2 to 3/4 cheaper than my usual guy. Guess I'll be changing pool men!
> 
> Sam, I am glad to hear that you think the Roomba is a good deal. I'm really thinking of getting one. My Bailey just loses too much hair! He is definitely more lab than poodle!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Daralene, I'm much better today.
> 
> Trip to Dr. yesterday revealed only that blood sodium is pretty low, still waiting on some culture reports on Friday. My only symptoms today seem to be the beginning of a sinus congestion but very mild.
> 
> Feeling almost human again, but losing 6# in four days because I'm shivering under a pile of blankets or running a temp of nearly 102 degrees does not encourage the best relationship with eating. I was concerned about dehydrating. Thanks for caring. Joy


Joy, so glad you are feeling better :thumbup: Please drink lots of water, dehydration is not fun at all. Keeping you in prayer


----------



## Joe P

Good morning everyone, or good day or night to others, with our times so different. I have had a good night's rest and will call dr.'s today about Mother's test on her neck arteries 2 weeks ago and of course my blood tests and ct scan. talk at you lataa. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

A recipe I found in another thread, [have checked with Laurel arts] which I thought might be of interest. If you make your own dough - which is easy in a breadmaker- you won't run short of dough!

laurelarts
a regular here

Joined: Jul 31, 11
Messages: 1658
Feedback: 3/100.0%
Location: North Carolina
Online Cupcake Mold Pizzas 
What You Need:
Pillsbury Refrigerated Pizza Dough
Pizza Sauce
Shredded Cheese
Pepperoni
Cupcake Tin (I used a muffin tin so the pizzas were bigger)

Directions:
Preheat oven to 425 degrees (as the package directed) and grease the cupcake pan.
I separated the dough into 4 equal parts; there wasn't enough to do more but maybe you could get 6 in cupcake pan. Push the dough into the molds; try to make the dough cover the sides.
Cover dough with pizza sauce, cheese and pepperoni.
Bake for 10-15 minutes. Since mine were in larger molds they didn't cook through all the way, but other than that they were amazing!

http://www.laurelarts.etsy.com
http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/534923
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/laurel-lane-knits


----------



## budasha

margewhaples said:


> Missed getting on on Fri. and spent most of the day catching up on all the posts. Congratulations to Sorlenna. Also to myfanwy and dreamweaver: what better news. The fungus although difficult to treat and has a poss of recurrence. I think the chemo is the probable culprit although certain steroidal inhalers if used improperly have been known to colonize the pharyx which leads to the bronchi and that being the ideal growth medium for fungus is also a possibility. I would in the future wear masks when gardening as you may be one of those who are suseptible as I am. I guard all the time against fungal invasion and have had problems in several sites.
> I wish the very best for you as you now seem to be on the right tract.
> Thanks Sam: for your efforts and time to keep us in the KpTp
> I love it and all the friends that I have met here. Marlark Marge.


Thanks for this info Marge. I never thought about getting fungus from gardening. I spend a lot of time in the garden and have had lung issues too so I must now be on my guard.


----------



## budasha

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, sorry I have not been on for ages. This week my DM passed away and as you can all imagine it has been one hell of a week. She was in a nursing home and was a huge shock to us all. I had no idea of how hard it is to lose a parent. So I am working with the family now to organise a beautiful little memorial service to honor her memory.
> 
> I hope you all had a good week. I will be back on soon xxx


rosaposa - I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom - it's never easy to lose a loved one.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> RookieRetireeMy daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last, especially cream cheese icing (our generic term for frosting).
> Imagine having them all at once where you ever tempted to have one party for all three of you? My husband is a twin and their sister is exactly 4 years younger so they always shared a birthday (probably just as well or my MIL would probably have geven them all a party on the others birthday. She wanted to give my girls a present on the others birthday because the poor things would be left out. I told her they needed to learn that sometimes someone else gets things don't get, and that it takes away from the others birthday if the other one is treated the same. Clearly when all 3 share a birthday that is a different situation (I had two siblings with birthdays 1 day apart. We used to have one party, but they got their presents on the actual birthday.)
> Noticed terrible spelling so have edited it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind in reading these posts. There are 63 pages already and I'm only on page 31. Don't know if I'll get through all today.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to you and all others who have had birthdays the last few days. My DH's birthday is today so we're having Black Forest Cake - which is his favourite. If he's feeling up to it, we'll probably go out for dinner to a restaurant of his choice (just hope it's one of mine- :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## wannabear

preston said:


> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam


I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay - here's a cheery recipe for those who need a good dose of "comfort food". I generally make this to put in the freezers at my kids' houses. That way they have something they can always take out and heat up.
> 
> Poppy Seed Chicken Casserole
> 2 cups cooked chicken (can also use turkey, pork, rinsed canned tuna or salmon)
> 1 bag vegetables - steam in bag version (I love using green beans or broccoli--but carrots and peas also work well.)
> 1 Cup Sour Cream
> 1 Can Cream of Chicken Soup (or celery or mushroom)
> 1 sleeve Ritz type crackers (round butter crackers)
> 1-2 tablespoon of poppy seeds
> 1/4 cup melted butter or margarine
> 
> Combine sour cream and chicken soup and set aside (after eating this for the first time, go ahead and experiment soup to sour cream ratio that appeals to you). Coat bottom of square baking pan with spray oil. Layer in the cooked meat and the frozen vegetables. Cover with the sour cream/soup sauce mixture. Crush one sleeve of crackers in a zip top bag - add the poppy seed and the butter and mix well. Put them on top of the sauce mixture--cover with aluminum foil. Bake at 375 degrees for 15 minutes - remove foil and heat until top crackers are crispy and sauce is bubbly.
> 
> You can add cheese, sauted mushrooms, celery, onion, almonds, etc. to this dish so each time you make it, it's just a little different. For those who need to watch lactose or gluten, you can make the adjustments by using lactose free sour cream or making your own white sauce with lactose free milk/cheese and add some chicken bouillon for flavor. For gluten-free - I hope there are substitutes for the round crackers....anything that will give you a crunchy top will work (gluten free cereal, croutons, etc.)
> 
> I like to serve this over spaetzel or egg noodles - my family loves it over plain white or brown rice. Enjoy. It's a hearty hot meal!


Thanks for this recipe. This is one I'm definitely going to save.


----------



## wannabear

Went back and educated myself about possums. The ones in New Zealand are marsupials and are a different sort from what we have here. I read that our possums have nice fur and it used to be used for something - I've never seen anything made of it - and they can be substituted for chicken or rabbit in recipes. I never really thought the ones I've seen had very nice fur though.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> Almost there!


You're knitting is lovely and so colourful.


----------



## budasha

Still only on page 47 but have to go and do some work. Bye all.


----------



## Ceili

haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks to all of the TPers who've wished me a quick recovery from this weird thing that has had me under the weather--'way under!!--since Saturday. You all are most kind and I appreciate your prayers and concern. Still awaiting some final test results but am feeling able to take up whatever my responsibilities might be. Thanks again. Joy


----------



## Needleme

Ceili said:


> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.


Good to hear from you and so glad you are doing better. Off pain meds-- that's great! Take care with going back to work-- you may not think you will have to be physical, but your body and mind are still recovering, so please take it real easy. How industrious you are to figure out hw to still knit!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
Click to expand...

Sorry Sam obviously missed your post! as Wannabear says these are a different so-called possum- a marsupial brought here from Australia in the 1800's I believe- and they have become a serious pest- endangering our wildlife and plants. So much so that DOC frequently does blanket drops of 1080. A far better idea is trapping and skinning- and retrieving the fur- it is a very soft and warm fibre.


----------



## daralene

KatyNora said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I know just what you mean, Daralene. I used to knit on the bus to and from work but never seemed to actually finish anything. Since retiring, I'm not only finishing things, but also learning lots of new stuff. Retirement absolutely rocks, doesn't it? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, it sure does

:thumbup: :thumbup: Love it that the creative fires have been stoked. I got to feeling I could do anything and then got stumped on a WIP. Hopefully, I will figure out what to do and move on. Thank you for the compliment on the poncho and hat.

Sam.....thank you so much. It sure is fun to get compliments on here. I'm trying to learn to take compliments and feel good about it. Once I realized that if I got criticized and felt badly that I had a right to feel good when I got complimented and not just toss them aside. I just took a nice deep breath and took the good thoughts all in. Thank you.
So glad the little critter is doing its job. It is amazing how dirty it gets, which means it is working. One thing is you can now vacuum every day if you want. Yes, eventually you will have to replace the brushes. I cheat and wash the little filters off occasionally and let them dry, the white ones that need to be replaced. I also brush them when they are dry with a toothbrush designated for cleaning, being careful not to breathe anything in. ;-)


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sam obviously missed your post! as Wannabear says these are a different so-called possum- a marsupial brought here from Australia in the 1800's I believe- and they have become a serious pest- endangering our wildlife and plants. So much so that DOC frequently does blanket drops of 1080. A far better idea is trapping and skinning- and retrieving the fur- it is a very soft and warm fibre.
Click to expand...

I first heard about this from a young Australian lady on KP. I'll bet it is quite wonderful to have something made from it for winter and staying warm. I will have to see if I can post a photo from a winter past. This last year was mild, but not the year of the photo. Well, not the one I wanted. That is on the broken computer that I have to get fixed and shows about 3 ft. of snow on our deck. This one is an ice formation on a railing along a river leading to Lake Ontario from our milder winter. For all those who are too hot, this might cool you off. If you are cold, I apologize.  It was late enough that our friends from Ohio came up with summer jackets and were surprised by our freezing winter temperatures, so we had to cut our walk along the lake and river short before they froze.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i am quite pleased with how it works - i have a black lab and two of the barn cats spend most of their time in here along with visitors from the barn every so often. i noticed the brushes need cleaned which will not be much of a probem - the included two tools to help you keep them clean. i love sitting and watching it do its thing.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my roomba I use it every day. I do not have pets but I do notice that my hair needs to be cleaned out the brushes often. I think with a pet it might be an issue.
> To test how well it works. I used it and then vacuumed the same area directly after that. There was very little the regular vac was able to pick up. jinx
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just skimmed the posts to get caught up. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers It is so nice that so many that have been having health issues are getting good news!
> 
> DD and I worked in the backyard all day! It was hot! My face is beet red because I had a stupid moment and didn't use sunscreen! Couldn't believe how dumb that was! We got lots of plants and got almost everything planted. I'm going out of town this weekend and DD wants to have friends over. Both the pool and spa need some repairs and our regular guy couldn't get to it until next week. We called someone else and he will get it all done by Saturday! Best news though is he is probably 1/2 to 3/4 cheaper than my usual guy. Guess I'll be changing pool men!
> 
> Sam, I am glad to hear that you think the Roomba is a good deal. I'm really thinking of getting one. My Bailey just loses too much hair! He is definitely more lab than poodle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam.......I used to have a black lab named Snoopy. He was such a dear friend to our son. Great personality. He had a little irish setter in him.  Got him from the Humane Society and he was a real sweetie.


----------



## daralene

Going to a baby shower this weekend so I won't be on. Also a good-bye bonfire for another niece.
The first sister to the left of the bride is the one that is leaving for Haiti to run an orphanage with her DH. The one to the right of the bride is the mother, my sister. She looks like she is still one of the daughters and not the mother, in my opinion. There are also 5 sons. How did she ever stay so young looking :?:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sam obviously missed your post! as Wannabear says these are a different so-called possum- a marsupial brought here from Australia in the 1800's I believe- and they have become a serious pest- endangering our wildlife and plants. So much so that DOC frequently does blanket drops of 1080. A far better idea is trapping and skinning- and retrieving the fur- it is a very soft and warm fibre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I first heard about this from a young Australian lady on KP. I'll bet it is quite wonderful to have something made from it for winter and staying warm. I will have to see if I can post a photo from a winter past. This last year was mild, but not the year of the photo. Well, not the one I wanted. That is on the broken computer that I have to get fixed and shows about 3 ft. of snow on our deck. This one is an ice formation on a railing along a river leading to Lake Ontario from our milder winter. For all those who are too hot, this might cool you off. If you are cold, I apologize.  It was late enough that our friends from Ohio came up with summer jackets and were surprised by our freezing winter temperatures, so we had to cut our walk along the lake and river short before they froze.
Click to expand...

could be dragon's teeth too! It is a little warmer here, well one degree making it 14C- but we are forecast for rain.
working on my second 'eyelash' project, borrowing Sandi's idea for a hooded scarf- for the young lady who helps me out with the heavy work around. She is 15, and a wizz with the lawn-mower.
Do hope you are enjoying your day!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Going to a baby shower this weekend so I won't be on. Also a good-bye bonfire for another niece.
> The first sister to the left of the bride is the one that is leaving for Haiti to run an orphanage with her DH. The one to the right of the bride is the mother, my sister. She looks like she is still one of the daughters and not the mother, in my opinion. There are also 5 sons. How did she ever stay so young looking :?:


Love the family pics.!!! They are all good lookers!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> You're knitting is lovely and so colourful.
Click to expand...

thank you! I work with the colours prefered by the person who will take ownersuip! but I do enjoy variety!


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Went back and educated myself about possums. The ones in New Zealand are marsupials and are a different sort from what we have here. I read that our possums have nice fur and it used to be used for something - I've never seen anything made of it - and they can be substituted for chicken or rabbit in recipes. I never really thought the ones I've seen had very nice fur though.


I looked them up--they're cute, but I can see how they'd become a nuisance quickly. And as for eating American possums, I would have to pretty hungry to try that again. I suppose if one caught them at the right time of year, the fur might be nice, but I don't know about that.

I've been charting the new sweater--what a pain--but that's only because I do not have enough experience with the software yet and am still learning which symbols come up for which letters in the font. I need some time off so I can practice. :mrgreen: (Actually, I need to get some other work done now and come back to that later.)

Love the good news and continue to wish everyone well!


----------



## Lurker 2

I like to have several things on the 'go'. Especially when working something boring- like a scarf- I am using stockinette for the 'eyelash' seems to be the only sensible stitch!
I do hope you are able to figure out the problem!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who did the pink and green hat and poncho but it is so pretty and on an adorable model.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Daralene's work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thanks. Compliments from you and others on "TP" mean a lot. It's so wonderful to feel the creative spark again. Got stuck on a simple project and haven't been able to start again, but hope to get back to it soon. Maybe with Christmas coming I will get busy and just forget about the project I'm stuck on. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> Went back and educated myself about possums. The ones in New Zealand are marsupials and are a different sort from what we have here. I read that our possums have nice fur and it used to be used for something - I've never seen anything made of it - and they can be substituted for chicken or rabbit in recipes. I never really thought the ones I've seen had very nice fur though.


I'm with you on that Wannabear, the possums I've seen in Texas certainly did not have a hair I thought I would want to use to knit with, ugh, ugly little critters with all those sharp teeth ( they are cute in the cartoons though). Not sure I'd want it substituted for chicken either.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went back and educated myself about possums. The ones in New Zealand are marsupials and are a different sort from what we have here. I read that our possums have nice fur and it used to be used for something - I've never seen anything made of it - and they can be substituted for chicken or rabbit in recipes. I never really thought the ones I've seen had very nice fur though.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked them up--they're cute, but I can see how they'd become a nuisance quickly. And as for eating American possums, I would have to pretty hungry to try that again. I suppose if one caught them at the right time of year, the fur might be nice, but I don't know about that.
> 
> I've been charting the new sweater--what a pain--but that's only because I do not have enough experience with the software yet and am still learning which symbols come up for which letters in the font. I need some time off so I can practice. :mrgreen: (Actually, I need to get some other work done now and come back to that later.)
> 
> Love the good news and continue to wish everyone well!
Click to expand...

We have used possum as dog food- it smells very 'strong' and would probably over power anything you put with it!


----------



## Poledra65

Ceili said:


> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.


Hope the doc visit is a good one and that your wrist is healing well and ahead of schedual. Ouch! I like your creativity though, the knitting must go on, it's amazing what one can accomplish when determined enough.


----------



## Marianne818

A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!


----------



## Ceili

my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.


Poledra65 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the doc visit is a good one and that your wrist is healing well and ahead of schedual. Ouch! I like your creativity though, the knitting must go on, it's amazing what one can accomplish when determined enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Ceili said:


> my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.


Just think of it as more knitting & healing time before you see the doc, then. Stay positive!


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone. I hope everyone is doing well, healing rapidly, and feeling better. 
I made some wonderful blueberry muffins a bit ago, made for a nice little brunch.

Met my neighbors a few doors down, they are retired and were heading out go camping up north for a few days to cool off. 
Nice people, the hubby used to work with my cousin and they think highly of him so that was wonderful. She is a quilter who does a bit on knitting, but invited me to join the local quilt guild when they start back up in Sept. I think I will. The Doll House in town sells yarn and a few knit/crochet tools, and has a get together once a week that I'm going to look into. Too cool, both within walking distance. 

Well, DH has Orientation today for his job, so we are going to go get something done before he has to leave to be there at 1pm.

Talk to you all this evening. Have a great day everyone.

P.S. The blueberry muffin recipe is here. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/streusel-topped-blueberry-muffins/detail.aspx


----------



## Marianne818

Ceili said:


> my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the doc visit is a good one and that your wrist is healing well and ahead of schedual. Ouch! I like your creativity though, the knitting must go on, it's amazing what one can accomplish when determined enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ceili, so glad that you no longer have to use the pain killers, that means healing is going well! We knitters will find a way to knit reguardless of the circumstances I believe! Take good care and even though the appointment isn't till Monday, you'll have a few days more of knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra, sounds like you are finding a good group of like minds to be around! This is so great :-D Hope DH is happy with his new job, these days with jobs so hard to find it is awesome that he found one so quickly :thumbup: Enjoy all that you do!


----------



## KatyNora

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!


Marianne, I just love reading your posts. I've never gone hiking or camping in CO but you certainly bring it to life! And I agree about our children keeping us young. I'm always more energetic when I'm with my girls.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!


Marianne.......you sure were living in nature. What an incredible experience. Closest I have come is the cabin up in Haliburton, Ont. Canada. We had to go there by boat and there would be scratch marks from the bears on the tarp, wild blueberries and strawberries, water we drank from springs, and a wood stove for cooking and heat if needed. Those were special days and I understand your longing for that. Haven't really experienced that since my childhood. A Tibetan doctor told me that a good medicine is being outside in nature. Would love to have a hammock out in the wild like that but sure am glad you are safe from the mountain lion. They can be deadly, but so then can the moutain men. He He, as Joe would say :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope everyone is doing well, healing rapidly, and feeling better.
> I made some wonderful blueberry muffins a bit ago, made for a nice little brunch.
> 
> Met my neighbors a few doors down, they are retired and were heading out go camping up north for a few days to cool off.
> Nice people, the hubby used to work with my cousin and they think highly of him so that was wonderful. She is a quilter who does a bit on knitting, but invited me to join the local quilt guild when they start back up in Sept. I think I will. The Doll House in town sells yarn and a few knit/crochet tools, and has a get together once a week that I'm going to look into. Too cool, both within walking distance.
> 
> Well, DH has Orientation today for his job, so we are going to go get something done before he has to leave to be there at 1pm.
> 
> Talk to you all this evening. Have a great day everyone.
> 
> P.S. The blueberry muffin recipe is here.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/streusel-topped-blueberry-muffins/detail.aspx


How wonderful that you are finding places to fit in and make friends already. So important to have good neighbors!! Sounds like a wonderful start Poledra. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Ceili said:


> my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the doc visit is a good one and that your wrist is healing well and ahead of schedual. Ouch! I like your creativity though, the knitting must go on, it's amazing what one can accomplish when determined enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you are doing better and off pain meds. I will be looking forward to your update and hope you can fill your time till Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!


Marianne, you never cease to surprise me! And you related that mountain lion story so matter-of-factly!! You rock, girl!


----------



## Needleme

Sorlenna said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of it as more knitting & healing time before you see the doc, then. Stay positive!
Click to expand...

That is good advice!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sam obviously missed your post! as Wannabear says these are a different so-called possum- a marsupial brought here from Australia in the 1800's I believe- and they have become a serious pest- endangering our wildlife and plants. So much so that DOC frequently does blanket drops of 1080. A far better idea is trapping and skinning- and retrieving the fur- it is a very soft and warm fibre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I first heard about this from a young Australian lady on KP. I'll bet it is quite wonderful to have something made from it for winter and staying warm. I will have to see if I can post a photo from a winter past. This last year was mild, but not the year of the photo. Well, not the one I wanted. That is on the broken computer that I have to get fixed and shows about 3 ft. of snow on our deck. This one is an ice formation on a railing along a river leading to Lake Ontario from our milder winter. For all those who are too hot, this might cool you off. If you are cold, I apologize.  It was late enough that our friends from Ohio came up with summer jackets and were surprised by our freezing winter temperatures, so we had to cut our walk along the lake and river short before they froze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be dragon's teeth too! It is a little warmer here, well one degree making it 14C- but we are forecast for rain.
> working on my second 'eyelash' project, borrowing Sandi's idea for a hooded scarf- for the young lady who helps me out with the heavy work around. She is 15, and a wizz with the lawn-mower.
> Do hope you are enjoying your day!
Click to expand...

Grandchildren would like the dragon's teeth. Perhaps a flying one that tried to eat the railing and all his teeth stuck because it was so cold. Now we have this toothless dragon flying around, but you still have to watch out because of the fire breath :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

How sweet of you to knit a hooded scarf for the young lady helping you out with the heavy work ;-) Might I say, she is a lucky girl to have something you knit. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear this, hope you manage to fill in the time without letting it get you down too badly



Ceili said:


> my dd just informed me my appt is monday. not today. i'm quite upset. i'm dependent on her schedule, so she doesn't even bother to consult me.
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the doc visit is a good one and that your wrist is healing well and ahead of schedual. Ouch! I like your creativity though, the knitting must go on, it's amazing what one can accomplish when determined enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene- we better set up a mutual support group!


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> therese ware - welcome to the tea party - i am late welcoming you because of computer problems - please join us often and join in the conversation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Therese Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Dreamweaver!
> 
> And I am doing THE HAPPY DANCE because my granddaughter is here! Raina is 5 lbs. 14 oz. and as far as I know all are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat!!! Hope all is well.Is she your first.?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, I know you've been having computer problems. Have you ever had a note saying "low on disk space" and if so, what have you or anyone else done about it? I've tried everything I can think of but nothing helps.


----------



## budasha

Althea said:


> For the zucchini lovers out there, I made this pasta dish at the weekend. It freezes well, and I had an unscheduled lunchtime visit from my niece and her family on Sunday: they loved it.
> PASTA PRIMAVERA
> 60ml (4 tbspns) olive oil
> 3 lge cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped
> 1/2 tspn salt
> 5 medium zucchinis, cut in halves lengthwise & sliced into 1/2 inch thick pieces
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) white wine (or veg/chicken stock)
> 100g (about 4oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed
> 1 cup frozen peas
> 350g (about 12 oz) flat pasta (spaghetti or fetuccini)
> 100ml (about 3 1/2 oz) cream
> 100g grated parmesan, plus extra for serving
> Heat oil in frying pan. Saute garlic & chilli 2 mins. Season with salt. Add zucchini & cook 20 mins until soft. Bring pot of salted water to boil & cook pasta to al dente; drain. Add wine, spinach & peas to zucchini & cook 5 mins. Add cream & parmesan, & season with cracked black pepper. Toss pasta through vegies & finish with extra parmesan. Serve immediately, and enjoy.


This sounds so good - I'm going to get some zucchini asap and try this.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!


We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.


----------



## Tessadele

Celli, sorry to hear about your delayed appointment, so frustrating & I know you feel let down but maybe it's for the best because if you get any problems you won't have to wait 2 or 3 days for the surgery to re-open. You're a very determined person to knit while you're in that state!! Here's hoping everything goes smoothly from now on.

Tessa


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just wanted to update you all on Martin. I sent him a message and I will include his reply to me.
> "Hello, thank you for thinking of me. Well if hair loss is any indication that the chemo is doing its job then it is working, not very much left, oh well I guess I will just put a paper sack over my head and live with it.
> I have two more treatments to go through then they will do a scan to see where we are, I have to see the radiologist next week to see what he may have in store. I had 5 treatments in the hospital and some chemo before they let me come home. I have not been sick with the chemo just so tired most of the time I just lie there with my eyes closed and pray.
> Thank you for your prayers I sure can use all I can get.
> Blessings,
> Martin"
> 
> Lets keep the prayers coming for him. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely keeping the prayers coming for Martin....glad to hear that he hasn't had the nausea with the chemo - the loss of hair and tiredness are pretty common and hard to deal with. Please give him our regards and virtual hugs.
Click to expand...

Tell Martin when you talk to him that being without hair is the new fashion. My brother shaves his head and I know of a couple of others. He's right in style. Sending him hugs too.


----------



## preston

happy birthday to your husband budasha - hope you enjoy the restaurant.

sam



budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetireeMy daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last, especially cream cheese icing (our generic term for frosting).
> Imagine having them all at once where you ever tempted to have one party for all three of you? My husband is a twin and their sister is exactly 4 years younger so they always shared a birthday (probably just as well or my MIL would probably have geven them all a party on the others birthday. She wanted to give my girls a present on the others birthday because the poor things would be left out. I told her they needed to learn that sometimes someone else gets things don't get, and that it takes away from the others birthday if the other one is treated the same. Clearly when all 3 share a birthday that is a different situation (I had two siblings with birthdays 1 day apart. We used to have one party, but they got their presents on the actual birthday.)
> Noticed terrible spelling so have edited it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind in reading these posts. There are 63 pages already and I'm only on page 31. Don't know if I'll get through all today.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to you and all others who have had birthdays the last few days. My DH's birthday is today so we're having Black Forest Cake - which is his favourite. If he's feeling up to it, we'll probably go out for dinner to a restaurant of his choice (just hope it's one of mine- :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

Daralene, those are lovely pictures of all the "girls" and the little one, have you got one of you at a similar age? I'd love to see it if you have. I liked the Dragon's Teeth too, could give a small child nightmares!!

Marriane, I think we may be sisters from a past life, I've always loved camping & still like to go now. When we've been abroad we've always gone off track to camp, as far north as we could in Norway, in hammocks nr the volcano in Costa Rica,etc. Last year I went with the local cub scouts but not far from home. I had 5 big brothers & thought I was one of the boys, i still think I should be now I'm 70 & a little decrepit, Ha, Ha,

Myfanwy, I'm thinking of getting some eyelash yarn, I've never used it, Is it easy to use?

Tessa


----------



## preston

well - i was wondering wannabear - i mean possum hair is really short.

sam



wannabear said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> happy birthday to your husband budasha - hope you enjoy the restaurant.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetireeMy daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last, especially cream cheese icing (our generic term for frosting).
> Imagine having them all at once where you ever tempted to have one party for all three of you? My husband is a twin and their sister is exactly 4 years younger so they always shared a birthday (probably just as well or my MIL would probably have geven them all a party on the others birthday. She wanted to give my girls a present on the others birthday because the poor things would be left out. I told her they needed to learn that sometimes someone else gets things don't get, and that it takes away from the others birthday if the other one is treated the same. Clearly when all 3 share a birthday that is a different situation (I had two siblings with birthdays 1 day apart. We used to have one party, but they got their presents on the actual birthday.)
> Noticed terrible spelling so have edited it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind in reading these posts. There are 63 pages already and I'm only on page 31. Don't know if I'll get through all today.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to you and all others who have had birthdays the last few days. My DH's birthday is today so we're having Black Forest Cake - which is his favourite. If he's feeling up to it, we'll probably go out for dinner to a restaurant of his choice (just hope it's one of mine- :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally, I got to page 66.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the new potato salad recipe. It's something different without the mayo. Unfortunately, we won't be going out for dinner. My DH was at his dr's on Tuesday and the doc said he could increase his pain meds to 9 a day. (he's taking oxycocet). Well he had 3 this morning and 3 at lunch. We had visitors come for tea and cake and then DH went to la la land. The pills absolutely knocked him out so that he couldn't put a sentence together. It's so hard to see him like that. Hopefully when he wakes, the pills will have worn off - no more of that. It must be awful to be in constant pain but I don't know which condition is worse.
> 
> wannabear - my MIL's name was Rowena. That was the first time I'd heard it. Her mother's name was Gwenyth. Gwenyth was born in England. Preston Renwyk sounds so British too and very elegant.
> 
> daralene - that is a spectacular picture of the ice.
> 
> I'm sorry that I haven't commented to others but it's taken me so long to get through all the post and would have taken me another few hours to write notes. I'm going to try and catch up on the daily KP forum. Bye for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

here's hoping for a good report.

sam



Ceili said:


> haven't updated in a while, but i f/u with the doc this afternoon regarding my stoopid broken wrist. should be interesting, as i have no idea where the incision is, or even how many there are, since he described the wrist as "in pieces". my boss wants me to come in tomorrow, just in a sort of supervisory manner. don't know how much actual work i can do. i have, though, managed to do a little bit of knitting, by wedging my left needle between my first two fingers (can't bring my fingers and thumb together), and throwing with the right hand. similar to the method if wedging the left needle into the armpit, which i can't do with circs, or with a sling, for that matter. i've been off the pain meds since monday, so that's good, too. i'll update after i see doc.


----------



## preston

that's good news joy - do take care though and get plenty of rest. don't want you sick again. hope the test results show something so you know how to treat it.

sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks to all of the TPers who've wished me a quick recovery from this weird thing that has had me under the weather--'way under!!--since Saturday. You all are most kind and I appreciate your prayers and concern. Still awaiting some final test results but am feeling able to take up whatever my responsibilities might be. Thanks again. Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!
> 
> 
> 
> We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I have used chilli powder to deter ants, with great effect.


----------



## preston

daralene - i wasn't watching it this morning and all of a sudden i heard "beep" and it had docked itself - evidently it thought it had finished the floor - which it had. i do sweep every morning -not getting a whole lot of hair - i think because i sweep everyday. this has to be one of the best purchases i have ever made - why didn't i do it before. lol

i did need to clean the brushes - will take the filters out tomorrow and clean them.

hickory has finally understood that the think will bump her and then change directions. most of the time she is good with that but every once in a while she gives this big sign and moves. so far the cats have left it along.

sam


----------



## preston

what a great picture daralene - they do look like shark teeth -

sam



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sam obviously missed your post! as Wannabear says these are a different so-called possum- a marsupial brought here from Australia in the 1800's I believe- and they have become a serious pest- endangering our wildlife and plants. So much so that DOC frequently does blanket drops of 1080. A far better idea is trapping and skinning- and retrieving the fur- it is a very soft and warm fibre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I first heard about this from a young Australian lady on KP. I'll bet it is quite wonderful to have something made from it for winter and staying warm. I will have to see if I can post a photo from a winter past. This last year was mild, but not the year of the photo. Well, not the one I wanted. That is on the broken computer that I have to get fixed and shows about 3 ft. of snow on our deck. This one is an ice formation on a railing along a river leading to Lake Ontario from our milder winter. For all those who are too hot, this might cool you off. If you are cold, I apologize.  It was late enough that our friends from Ohio came up with summer jackets and were surprised by our freezing winter temperatures, so we had to cut our walk along the lake and river short before they froze.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

another set of great pictures - we will miss you this weekend - join us as soon as you can.

sam



daralene said:


> Going to a baby shower this weekend so I won't be on. Also a good-bye bonfire for another niece.
> The first sister to the left of the bride is the one that is leaving for Haiti to run an orphanage with her DH. The one to the right of the bride is the mother, my sister. She looks like she is still one of the daughters and not the mother, in my opinion. There are also 5 sons. How did she ever stay so young looking :?:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, those are lovely pictures of all the "girls" and the little one, have you got one of you at a similar age? I'd love to see it if you have. I liked the Dragon's Teeth too, could give a small child nightmares!!
> 
> Marriane, I think we may be sisters from a past life, I've always loved camping & still like to go now. When we've been abroad we've always gone off track to camp, as far north as we could in Norway, in hammocks nr the volcano in Costa Rica,etc. Last year I went with the local cub scouts but not far from home. I had 5 big brothers & thought I was one of the boys, i still think I should be now I'm 70 & a little decrepit, Ha, Ha,
> 
> Myfanwy, I'm thinking of getting some eyelash yarn, I've never used it, Is it easy to use?
> 
> Tessa


I am using it with 9mm, and now 6.5mm needles, because it is so easy to put your finger through the fabric, with 9mm. 6.5 just happened to be what I had available. Kate B uses 3.5mm [from memory] for her lovely bears- but this would give a really firm fabric. I would not attempt anything fancier than stocking stitch, or possibly garter stitch- but I think it 'lies' better with the stocking stitch! It is very slippery, which I found took a little getting used to.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> well - i was wondering wannabear - i mean possum hair is really short.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - from real possums?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to jump in here and answer that. Yes, it's real possums and they aren't what we have here. I don't even know if they are marsupials. They have lots more fur, obviously. You wouldn't get much yarn off an American possum, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There are differences between possum and opossum, Sam. One lives in North America and the other in Australia and such down that way. The one that lives in North America does not have a hairy tail. I will get you a web site. It is only the possum that you can get yarn made from. The opossum is the one that lives in North America.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_possum_and_an_opossum


----------



## preston

poledra - i love that website - i have gotten a number of good recipes from there. this one sounds great.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone. I hope everyone is doing well, healing rapidly, and feeling better.
> I made some wonderful blueberry muffins a bit ago, made for a nice little brunch.
> 
> Met my neighbors a few doors down, they are retired and were heading out go camping up north for a few days to cool off.
> Nice people, the hubby used to work with my cousin and they think highly of him so that was wonderful. She is a quilter who does a bit on knitting, but invited me to join the local quilt guild when they start back up in Sept. I think I will. The Doll House in town sells yarn and a few knit/crochet tools, and has a get together once a week that I'm going to look into. Too cool, both within walking distance.
> 
> Well, DH has Orientation today for his job, so we are going to go get something done before he has to leave to be there at 1pm.
> 
> Talk to you all this evening. Have a great day everyone.
> 
> P.S. The blueberry muffin recipe is here.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/streusel-topped-blueberry-muffins/detail.aspx


----------



## preston

i think it means your hard drive is getting full.

sam


----------



## preston

5mmdpnsThere are differences between possum and opossum said:


> http://wiki.answers[/URL].com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_possum_and_an_opossum


thanks 5mmdpns - very interesting.

sam


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!
> 
> 
> 
> We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used chilli powder to deter ants, with great effect.
Click to expand...

I might have smacked my girls a time or two but I never kill ants, just cover everything up & they soon go elsewhere. They are so clean & clever, I love to sit & watch them.. My GS did a study of ants & the way they react to pheromones for his Masters degree. He made a machine which enabled him to create a dance for them, it has been displayed all over the country & several places abroad and is in London Zoo now. It earned him a distinction in his Masters & a full scholarship for his doctorate, so I certainly can't kill'em now can I? Ha, ha.
Where's Joe?

Tessa


----------



## Sandy

Here is another site that shows pictures of possums and opossums.

http://www.bobinoz.com/blog/4013/possums-and-opossums-australia-and-america-all-explained/


----------



## preston

i don't think joe is quite up to snuff yet - i was wondering the same thing. hope he gets on top of things soon. 

sam


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have our granddaughter overnight and we took her out to dinner where she demonstrated to everyone's amusement how she can almost do a full split. LOL Before you know what has happened there she is split legged saying Grandma, look at me doing a split. At least we were sitting outside on the patio so there was more room for movement. We had so much fun. Grandsons are at camp and her mother will be picking her up soon to take her for a week of cooking lessons. Mind you she is 5...what fun. The lessons are at this place where they have a village all done up with old buildings and people dressed in the old clothes demonstrating churning butter, spinning, etc. So far she made ice cream and a cake. She is enjoying it so much. Her mother drives her an hour there and back but it sounds worth it. I'd better go start getting ready for her mother's arrival. Hope to visit more later :thumbup:
> Know there are so many things I am missing. Just know I care about all of you even if I miss some things this month. I enjoy hearing from every one of you. Prayers for all that are sick. Thank you for prayers for Ben, Congratulations on new life and precious grandchildren. Hope you are all well. I know there is so much going on with the weather and fires. Please stay safe.
> Hugs
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
Click to expand...

It's a boy thing!


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> you could send some of the rain our way - the county ag agent said a lot of the farmers are below the breakeven point this year on their crops. there go our grocery prices.
> 
> sam
> 
> We've just had the opposite on our news, they reckon the crops are ruined because of too much rain! Either way we'll reap the higher prices. :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sandy said:


> Here is another site that shows pictures of possums and opossums.
> 
> http://www.bobinoz.com/blog/4013/possums-and-opossums-australia-and-america-all-explained/


haha, interesting reading!!! Wonderful pictures. The funniest thing I ever did see was a opossum running across the road a few summers ago. It ran with its tail straight up in the air like it should have a flag on the top of it and its legs moved faster than the road runner's!!! I used to have one that came around to the bird feeders and eat on the corn that I would put out for feed.:lol:

Just as another note, you can type in possum yarn into your search browser, but the browser will not recognize opossum yarn, because the yarn is only produced by possums. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> i don't think joe is quite up to snuff yet - i was wondering the same thing. hope he gets on top of things soon.
> 
> sam


I thought he had a list of housecleaning duties that he was doing. Either way, hope Joe P is doing well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could send some of the rain our way - the county ag agent said a lot of the farmers are below the breakeven point this year on their crops. there go our grocery prices.
> 
> sam
> 
> We've just had the opposite on our news, they reckon the crops are ruined because of too much rain! Either way we'll reap the higher prices. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been hearing on the news that the corn crops in the USA are being damaged due to high heat and lack of rain.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.
Click to expand...

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.[/quote]

Beautiful! We don't seem to have a lot of creative people in our neighborhood. Everyone too busy working or etc.! [/quote]
________________________________________
Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:[/quote]

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> I might have smacked my girls a time or two but I never kill ants, just cover everything up & they soon go elsewhere. They are so clean & clever, I love to sit & watch them.. My GS did a study of ants & the way they react to pheromones for his Masters degree. He made a machine which enabled him to create a dance for them, it has been displayed all over the country & several places abroad and is in London Zoo now. It earned him a distinction in his Masters & a full scholarship for his doctorate, so I certainly can't kill'em now can I? Ha, ha.
> Where's Joe?
> 
> Tessa


The bugs and I have a deal: as long as they stay outside, I won't bother them. When they come in my house, we have a problem. Mostly ants just stay out in the yard and if they're not fire ants, I don't care. Spiders are even okay in the crannies as long as they aren't black widows. A little cinnamon along the windowsills will keep ants from coming in there, too.


----------



## KateB

Just back from wedding dress shopping with my future DIL & her mum. She finally got one, and does she look gorgeous! Wedding's not 'til next May, but she needs to be organised!
Ceili, that's too bad about your doc appointment, but at least you're off the meds............... and knitting! :thumbup: 
Poledra, sounds like you're finding friends already.
Off to bed now.............shattered!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!
> 
> 
> 
> We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used chilli powder to deter ants, with great effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have smacked my girls a time or two but I never kill ants, just cover everything up & they soon go elsewhere. They are so clean & clever, I love to sit & watch them.. My GS did a study of ants & the way they react to pheromones for his Masters degree. He made a machine which enabled him to create a dance for them, it has been displayed all over the country & several places abroad and is in London Zoo now. It earned him a distinction in his Masters & a full scholarship for his doctorate, so I certainly can't kill'em now can I? Ha, ha.
> Where's Joe?
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

I think the chilli tells them that it is something unpleasant- they quickly learn to try some other source.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!
> 
> 
> 
> We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used chilli powder to deter ants, with great effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have smacked my girls a time or two but I never kill ants, just cover everything up & they soon go elsewhere. They are so clean & clever, I love to sit & watch them.. My GS did a study of ants & the way they react to pheromones for his Masters degree. He made a machine which enabled him to create a dance for them, it has been displayed all over the country & several places abroad and is in London Zoo now. It earned him a distinction in his Masters & a full scholarship for his doctorate, so I certainly can't kill'em now can I? Ha, ha.
> Where's Joe?
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the chilli tells them that it is something unpleasant- they quickly learn to try some other source.
Click to expand...

So do I, can't stand the heat so it stays out of my kitchen. mind you, nowadays so do I.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> i think it means your hard drive is getting full.
> 
> sam
> 
> With some past computer I sometimes had that message and it was totally false. When I have a problem the first thing I try is shutting down and restarting.


----------



## Tessadele

This is a notice to the advertisers on my computer......

You're wasting your time, I don't kill them!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> This is a notice to the advertisers on my computer......
> 
> You're wasting your time, I don't kill them!
> 
> Tessa


I had a 'pest control' ad. too. I learn't at my cost to ignore the ads.


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it means your hard drive is getting full.
> 
> sam
> 
> With some past computer I sometimes had that message and it was totally false. When I have a problem the first thing I try is shutting down and restarting.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of different ways to check how much free disk space you have. Do you know about that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Sam, I know you've been having computer problems. Have you ever had a note saying "low on disk space" and if so, what have you or anyone else done about it? I've tried everything I can think of but nothing helps.[/quote]

It means your hard drive is getting full. If you have a lot of things saved in pdf files, you can transfer them to thumb drives that way you can still save them, same goes for pictures, transfer them to either cd's or a thumb drive that way you will always have them also. At least once a month I go through a cleaning of my hard drive and put pictures and pdf files and delete them from my computer. I can easily plug the drive in and select what I am wanting at anytime. This keeps my computer running faster. Be sure to mark the thumb drive as to what is on it. I keep mine in envelopes that I write what files I have downloaded, not everything but in general I have one that is all knitting patterns. Another that is family pictures, one for scenery and so on. It makes it easy for me to find what I want especially the knitting, that one is a 4 gig drive so I have lots of room on it ;-) 
Hope it helps :-D


----------



## Althea

10.40 a.m. on Friday in Adelaide, Australia. Finally caught up with TP after missing out yesterday. Caught two buses to KP get-together: left home just after 9 a.m. Darowil kindly drove me back to the city afterwards. Five Adelaide KPers at Karin's house. We've decided to meet once a month, probably on the second Thursday, at different venues. Hope other people from other areas will join us if and when the venue is suitable. Window-shopped for an hour or so, then home. Thought my car would be ready to collect from crash repairers, but message on phone saying it won't be ready until 4.30 pm Friday, so my grocery shopping has to be delayed yet again. I'm so fortunate to have public transport just a street away, as I'll have to get to the bank some time today. Meeting friends for lunch tomorrow, so hope my car will be ready this afternoon, or another two buses to our lunch spot - guess who'll be knitting on the bus? It's 'flu season here, and a lot of folk are suffering, in spite of vaccinations. A particularly nasty strain going around and not covered in the vaccine, apparently. Every time someone around me sneezes I find myself holding my breath for as long as I can! Thinking of all those who are ailing in one way or another: take care, and will catch up again, probably on the new tea party.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne thank you for your kind words and offer(s). It is amazing how much better I feel already just having left job I had. I went today to the doctor again, gave more blood and they are now checking to see if I have Rheumatoid Arthritis along with the checking of how my thyroid is working. At least I know I don't have lupus! Hey, now that I'm NOT working let me know when you'd like to met up. I'll bring the pecans and we can knit and/or visit a LYS in your area. I'm due for a small road trip.


----------



## Marianne818

That sounds wonderful... and RA, it's not so bad really, if they diagnose it in time, actually my hands are so much better now that I am knitting, no more severe cramping and the doctor noticed that the fingers are not as curved as they were. Of course I am doing the stretches and I do paraffin baths everyday also. She wants me to start picking up small balls with my toes to see if that will help the cramps in my feet. I bought some small wooden balls (craft area) not easy to do but it's only been a few days, so the jury is still out on that one :lol: 
Not sure if you are getting all this rain, but it's a blessing for sure! Waterfalls should be running strongly this weekend, makes for good tourist trading for sure! 
I'd love to meet up with you, I only know of 2 LYS, one is in Gainesville, the other is in Clarksville, not sure which would be easier for you to get to, or if you would rather I could possibly get to Athens... will leave the choice totally up to you. I'm pretty open really. No Dr appointments for the next few weeks (thank goodness) let me know it will be a blast I'm sure! ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hooray!!! I just got my laptop back and oh my goodness I can finally see what is on the monitor. Of course my dear dear hubby forgot to get the cord back from the shop so...he has instructions to go there tomorrow and ask for it. We tried calling but got no answer. Since he has been the one dealing with the business I'll let him continue to see this all the way through.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene- we better set up a mutual support group!


Sounds good to me. In fact I will need support just catching up on all the pages when I get back, but for those of you who are sick, please take the time you need to recover. Prayers for all.

Hope all of you stay healthy and get good results. Hope to get back some time Monday. Will miss DH but as you know, the heart grows fonder. My goodness, just found out my other niece is leaving also, so Karen has 3 children leaving the area. One moved last month, and two this month. There will be 3 parties, but I will miss one of them.


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, those are lovely pictures of all the "girls" and the little one, have you got one of you at a similar age? I'd love to see it if you have. I liked the Dragon's Teeth too, could give a small child nightmares!!
> 
> Marriane, I think we may be sisters from a past life, I've always loved camping & still like to go now. When we've been abroad we've always gone off track to camp, as far north as we could in Norway, in hammocks nr the volcano in Costa Rica,etc. Last year I went with the local cub scouts but not far from home. I had 5 big brothers & thought I was one of the boys, i still think I should be now I'm 70 & a little decrepit, Ha, Ha,
> 
> Myfanwy, I'm thinking of getting some eyelash yarn, I've never used it, Is it easy to use?
> 
> Tessa


What explorers we have here. Some rockin' Ladies with Same and Joe. Love to hear these things. What an experience going as far north in Norway as you could go. Costa Rica with a hammock :thumbup: :thumbup: You both rock :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I will have to see when I get back if I can find a photo of me at the same age. My mother says my GD looks just like me.

Budasha.....hope DH's birthday party dinner was great!

I will miss you all while I am away. Sam, I will wave real big as I reach Ohio.
Daralene


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday to your husband budasha - hope you enjoy the restaurant.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetireeMy daughters is on the 6th - mine today - and my husband's tomorrow so we'll be on a sugar high! Our grandson who is 3-1/2 years old just licked the cream cheese frosting and wasn't interested in the cake. Isn't that a pretty universal action for 3 year olds? That said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat the cake first- leave the best bit to last, especially cream cheese icing (our generic term for frosting).
> Imagine having them all at once where you ever tempted to have one party for all three of you? My husband is a twin and their sister is exactly 4 years younger so they always shared a birthday (probably just as well or my MIL would probably have geven them all a party on the others birthday. She wanted to give my girls a present on the others birthday because the poor things would be left out. I told her they needed to learn that sometimes someone else gets things don't get, and that it takes away from the others birthday if the other one is treated the same. Clearly when all 3 share a birthday that is a different situation (I had two siblings with birthdays 1 day apart. We used to have one party, but they got their presents on the actual birthday.)
> Noticed terrible spelling so have edited it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind in reading these posts. There are 63 pages already and I'm only on page 31. Don't know if I'll get through all today.
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday to you and all others who have had birthdays the last few days. My DH's birthday is today so we're having Black Forest Cake - which is his favourite. If he's feeling up to it, we'll probably go out for dinner to a restaurant of his choice (just hope it's one of mine- :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally, I got to page 66.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the new potato salad recipe. It's something different without the mayo. Unfortunately, we won't be going out for dinner. My DH was at his dr's on Tuesday and the doc said he could increase his pain meds to 9 a day. (he's taking oxycocet). Well he had 3 this morning and 3 at lunch. We had visitors come for tea and cake and then DH went to la la land. The pills absolutely knocked him out so that he couldn't put a sentence together. It's so hard to see him like that. Hopefully when he wakes, the pills will have worn off - no more of that. It must be awful to be in constant pain but I don't know which condition is worse.
> 
> wannabear - my MIL's name was Rowena. That was the first time I'd heard it. Her mother's name was Gwenyth. Gwenyth was born in England. Preston Renwyk sounds so British too and very elegant.
> 
> daralene - that is a spectacular picture of the ice.
> 
> I'm sorry that I haven't commented to others but it's taken me so long to get through all the post and would have taken me another few hours to write notes. I'm going to try and catch up on the daily KP forum. Bye for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry the dinner was a no go. It is terrible to be in pain like that.  Glad he is getting some relief but too bad he had to miss his birthday.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> what a great picture daralene - they do look like shark teeth -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Glad you like it.
> 
> That is so funny with the animals. Have you captured any of it on a cam corder :?:
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I do agree with using vinegar on those pesky weeds. Did you know that it works great for removing and killing the moss too? Pouring a couple of litres (half a gallon) of vinegar on ant hills will also kill the babies and the ant colony!
> 
> 
> 
> We are overrun with ants so this is good info. I have been spending megabucks on antkiller but they keep propogating. It's a lot cheaper to buy vinegar. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used chilli powder to deter ants, with great effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have smacked my girls a time or two but I never kill ants, just cover everything up & they soon go elsewhere. They are so clean & clever, I love to sit & watch them.. My GS did a study of ants & the way they react to pheromones for his Masters degree. He made a machine which enabled him to create a dance for them, it has been displayed all over the country & several places abroad and is in London Zoo now. It earned him a distinction in his Masters & a full scholarship for his doctorate, so I certainly can't kill'em now can I? Ha, ha.
> Where's Joe?
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Is there a link to show us the dance :?:

Yes, where is Joe :?: :?:


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a little kid to the library because he was supposed to sit and read for a while. When we went in he showed the children's librarian and me his new accomplishment - putting his hand into his armpit to make quite a loud noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he got a reaction! I never managed that one [found it embarrassing] but my brothers used to have competitions to see who could make the loudest 'noise'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The librarian, who had kids, took it in stride. I suggested that he might want to limit his efforts to more suitable places. I had some adventures with those kids, now adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, but I wanted to show you all something that caught my eye driving to my local library.
Click to expand...

Beautiful! We don't seem to have a lot of creative people in our neighborhood. Everyone too busy working or etc.! [/quote]
________________________________________
Before I retired I was too tired after getting home late from work. Too many hours, too much stress, and totally drained. Not a creative bone left in my body. I'm just this last year starting to feel the creativity coming back to life but it sure took a long time. :thumbup:[/quote]

Gorgeous![/quote]
If that was for me, thank you......if not, it is late and just excuse me
:lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Just back from wedding dress shopping with my future DIL & her mum. She finally got one, and does she look gorgeous! Wedding's not 'til next May, but she needs to be organised!
> Ceili, that's too bad about your doc appointment, but at least you're off the meds............... and knitting! :thumbup:
> Poledra, sounds like you're finding friends already.
> Off to bed now.............shattered!


Why shattered? Does that mean something different where you are...... :?: Here it would not be good to be shattered, like broken glass. Hope all is ok.
DH is calling now so I know I have to go. See you Monday, late.


----------



## jheiens

Be safe and well, Daralene, and enjoy your family visit. Best wishes, Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> Marianne thank you for your kind words and offer(s). It is amazing how much better I feel already just having left job I had. I went today to the doctor again, gave more blood and they are now checking to see if I have Rheumatoid Arthritis along with the checking of how my thyroid is working. At least I know I don't have lupus! Hey, now that I'm NOT working let me know when you'd like to met up. I'll bring the pecans and we can knit and/or visit a LYS in your area. I'm due for a small road trip.


While the doctor is checking things out for you, ask for you to be checked out to see if it is possible you have fibromyalgia. It often is missed due to thinking it might be arthritis and/or lupus and/or chronic fatigue syndrom. Not having a diagnosis is the worst feeling one who is ill can have. Here is hoping that you will get this resolved!!


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne and Daralene, thank you. It is a friendly community. We just got home, after DH's orientation he came over to my Stepmothers and we made dinner together and then he worked on the fence some more, I'm pooped. lol
He's going to start Monday, 12am -8am, then the following works 8am -4pm, then the next week, 4pm -12am, and then it starts all over again the 4th week. Oh well, its going to keep things interesting. lol

Marianne, you've certainly lived a very interesting and lively time.  It's so much fun to read about all of it. 

Well, back to getting caught up, at least it's only 6pages.


----------



## margewhaples

Joe: All that energy! Keep it simple and don't wear yourself out. Just think how long you have been unwell. Now that you are feeling better it's like euphoria. But due to past experience overdoing usually causes relapses. The fatigue is telling you that. 
Cieli: I find the progress your are making phenomenal and certain to be indicative of good healing.
5mmdpns and Daralene: Thanks for all the encouraging thoughts.
I am finally seeming to settle into a better sleeping pattern and have during the past to have tried all of the methods you have both mentioned. Funny, how each of us is
finding the similarities that doctors are just now acknowledging 1) Nutrition is the answer 2) Elimination of foods complicating the process seems to be fairly universal. Medical pathways have always addressed the "mental aspects" which I feel are a result and not a cause.
The pain has deiminished and I have put away the walker and the cane and am trying shortened programs of tai chi, although weakness is severely limiting them and my balance is terrible. I must be careful, but I feel the crutches delay strengthening. 
Tessa: I am hoping that you are well on your way to recovery. Have you had a Tb test recently.
Marianne, Ceili and others who are improving, I am so glad you are doing better.
So long for now Marlark Marge.


----------



## Joe P

Marge and you ladies and Sam are very good for me. I have been somewhat busy trying to catch up from 6 weeks of sickness. I am taking it slow but accomplishing things in due time. I finally got an appointment with geriontologist on the 23rd of July, I am thrilled to hear what he thinks. The nurse called me and told me there was not irrugularities in the blood or in the ct scan but probably the other specialist will have some comment. 

You are right there is a bit of euphoria when I start feeling better and I do try to slow down and I appreciate your hints and concerns. Life is good and I feel so much better. I have been doing a lot of knitting to get gifts done for Christmas, I have so many stockings to make for the kids in the families around us. 

Thank you for caring I try to catch up twice a day for sure but I am trying to get things done. bye y'all for the night. joe p


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from wedding dress shopping with my future DIL & her mum. She finally got one, and does she look gorgeous! Wedding's not 'til next May, but she needs to be organised!
> Ceili, that's too bad about your doc appointment, but at least you're off the meds............... and knitting! :thumbup:
> Poledra, sounds like you're finding friends already.
> Off to bed now.............shattered!
> 
> 
> 
> Why shattered? Does that mean something different where you are...... :?: Here it would not be good to be shattered, like broken glass. Hope all is ok.
> DH is calling now so I know I have to go. See you Monday, late.
Click to expand...

'Shattered' to me just means very tired, nothing to worry about! :lol: Saw Poledra said she was 'pooped' that to me could mean she had 'messed' herself! Funny how language can be the same and, at the same time, 
so different.


----------



## Marianne818

margewhaples, so glad you are doing better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have been worried about you and keeping you in our prayers. 

Joe, don't over do things, not sure if the rains have stopped there or not, they showed a woman getting out of her car in a flooded area of San Antonio on the news here. I can not fathom why someone would drive into water??? I mean water is not good for a car to begin with a high mounted truck maybe.. but a small car driver is plain out stupid to try to go through water. Sorry this has always been a pet peeve of mine. :? 

Daralene, have a safe and fun trip!! We will miss you, but will try to keep things interesting till you come back to us ;-) But you know this group, we are always up to something :lol: 


It's another rainy day here, my garden is drenched but no water standing so that is a good thing. I lost 3 of my deck containers, just flowers and one had the citronella plants, the winds were really strong and only one planter and my hanging basket survived.
I should have put them down on the deck floor but there had been no wind, learned a lesson and will act on that from now on  

Sending out wishes for a great day/evening/morning/night whichever you may be enjoying.. keeping all my wonderful friends in my heart and in our prayers :-D :-D


----------



## Silverowl

Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## Marianne818

Silverowl said:


> Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.


Moan all you care to, we are here for you! This group has given me such hope and understanding when I needed to vent and just to have someone to listen. I have had you and OH in our prayers here.. have wondered how things were progressing. 3hrs to the hospital? wow.. quite a trip I'd say.. :-( Please keep us informed as to the progress and please know we are all here for you anytime you need. Sending a big {{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} seems that you need one about now ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

TGIF to everyone! It is going to be another scortching hot day today. Things get pretty stagnant when there is no breeze and the humidity is outrageous! They estimate that the weather should break in about one week's time.

I am staying inside the house and puttering around doing this and that and not much of anything. Keep cool everyone who is in the heat. Warm wishes for those in the cold southern winter. Heartfelt prayers for those in ill health.
Cheers to all who are celebrating!!!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> TGIF to everyone! It is going to be another scortching hot day today. Things get pretty stagnant when there is no breeze and the humidity is outrageous! They estimate that the weather should break in about one week's time.
> 
> I am staying inside the house and puttering around doing this and that and not much of anything. Keep cool everyone who is in the heat. Warm wishes for those in the cold southern winter. Heartfelt prayers for those in ill health.
> Cheers to all who are celebrating!!!


Wish I could share some of this nice rain and cooler temps that we are having with you! That's how we were the last 2 weeks.. so this is a very welcome break for sure. Stay cool ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Marianne!! Hope things are going great for you and that you had a very happy relaxing visit when your son-away came home!!! Hopefully it does cool off a little for you as well so you can get your camper out on the road and go off for some much needed rest and a break from home. Do you have any place/s that you would like to park it for a few days and just enjoy? If not, you just come on up to where I am as we have a great little camping park for camp-trailers in our little town. Bring everyone you can fit into your camping trailer sleeping quarters and I have a spare bedroom! You just bring your knitting needles as I have lots of stash that will never get knitted by me!! haha, but what is a knitter without stash? I tell you it is a knitter who goes bazzerk in a yarn shop!!!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Marianne!! Hope things are going great for you and that you had a very happy relaxing visit when your son-away came home!!! Hopefully it does cool off a little for you as well so you can get your camper out on the road and go off for some much needed rest and a break from home. Do you have any place/s that you would like to park it for a few days and just enjoy? If not, you just come on up to where I am as we have a great little camping park for camp-trailers in our little town. Bring everyone you can fit into your camping trailer sleeping quarters and I have a spare bedroom! You just bring your knitting needles as I have lots of stash that will never get knitted by me!! haha, but what is a knitter without stash? I tell you it is a knitter who goes bazzerk in a yarn shop!!!


That sounds like me when I first started knitting, I picked up some Red Heart yarn at Wally World (our name for Walmart) made some things in my learn to knit book. Was looking on the internet for more patterns when I discovered KP. Learned about LYS and did some searching locally.. found Jo Ann's and Michaels and I went nuts :lol: I think I bought like $100 worth of yarns that day and had no idea what I was going to do with them :lol: I still have some of that yarn I'm sure, but now I am a bit pickier about what I buy. I found I have 2 wonderful LYS near me..(one is about 30 min away the other about 45) so I can get the "nicer" yarns when I can afford to splurge. 
I'd LOVE to come up and visit, my camper will hold all of us comfortably but with Mom's health I dare not venture too far away from home. We have a wonderful state park, Unicoi, right off the Chatahoochee River has a nice lake for fishing and the campsites are great. Also there is Vogel State Park, it's right off the Appalacian trail, has a big lake with a swimming area and beautiful wooded campsites also. That one is way up a mountain and I haven't tried to pull the camper up there as yet. C's SUV is only a 6 cylinder and didn't want to put stress on the car but now that I have the truck I'm sure we will be heading up there, especially after school sessions start again, the campers will be more adult and the sites will be less crowded. There are many, many great places to camp in this area and I'm sure in the next few years we will have visited most all of them! ;-) If Mom's health improves we WILL be venturing further and further out I'm sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.
> 
> 
> 
> Moan all you care to, we are here for you! This group has given me such hope and understanding when I needed to vent and just to have someone to listen. I have had you and OH in our prayers here.. have wondered how things were progressing. 3hrs to the hospital? wow.. quite a trip I'd say.. :-( Please keep us informed as to the progress and please know we are all here for you anytime you need. Sending a big {{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} seems that you need one about now ;-)
Click to expand...

Thank you Marianne that is just what was called for.


----------



## Marianne818

Silverowl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.
> 
> 
> 
> Moan all you care to, we are here for you! This group has given me such hope and understanding when I needed to vent and just to have someone to listen. I have had you and OH in our prayers here.. have wondered how things were progressing. 3hrs to the hospital? wow.. quite a trip I'd say.. :-( Please keep us informed as to the progress and please know we are all here for you anytime you need. Sending a big {{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} seems that you need one about now ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Marianne that is just what was called for.
Click to expand...

Anytime my friend.. ;-)


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!


----------



## budasha

budasha said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!
Click to expand...

How exciting it must have been to see that cat. My DH and I used to do a lot of camping and we loved to fish. The highlight for us was a fly-in fishing trip. Unfortunately, the weather wasn't the greatest but it was fun roughing it. Since


----------



## budasha

budasha said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful group of ladies for sure! They say that children keep us young, I really didn't start feeling "old" till my DS graduated from college and moved out on his own. When he is around I feel I can do most anything. He encourages me so much when he leaves I guess I feel alone in my outdoor adventures, that and no one wants me to go alone anymore. I wish I was back in Co many times so I could load up my backpack and take off for a few days of hiking, sleeping in my hammock tied up high near a mountain stream or lake. I only had one scary incident, woke up to the sound of a cat, used my small flashlight, scanned the tree I was in and there was a beautiful mountain lion, kinda scared me a bit, but it jumped down and went on it's way. After that I started carrying a pistol with me, never had to use it thank goodness but was reasuring to know it was there just the same ;-) I miss that freedom, but it's much better here where I don't have to melt snow for showers, use hurricane lamps for weeks at a time because the power is out and the phone lines are frozen also. No snowmobiles running over my roof is a major plus :lol: But ice fishing on the mountain lake was awesome, fresh trout in the winter is a feast!
Click to expand...

How exciting it must have been to see that cat. My DH and I used to do a lot of camping and we loved to fish. The highlight for us was a fly-in fishing trip. Unfortunately, the weather wasn't the greatest but it was fun roughing it. Since 
DH can't see now, our fishing days are over. We have to make do with the Koi in our pond :lol: I'm going to try and send a photo.


----------



## budasha

Sorry about the double posts - don't know what happened. The photo didn't attach either.


----------



## budasha

Hope it goes through this time


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I know you've been having computer problems. Have you ever had a note saying "low on disk space" and if so, what have you or anyone else done about it? I've tried everything I can think of but nothing helps.


It means your hard drive is getting full. If you have a lot of things saved in pdf files, you can transfer them to thumb drives that way you can still save them, same goes for pictures, transfer them to either cd's or a thumb drive that way you will always have them also. At least once a month I go through a cleaning of my hard drive and put pictures and pdf files and delete them from my computer. I can easily plug the drive in and select what I am wanting at anytime. This keeps my computer running faster. Be sure to mark the thumb drive as to what is on it. I keep mine in envelopes that I write what files I have downloaded, not everything but in general I have one that is all knitting patterns. Another that is family pictures, one for scenery and so on. It makes it easy for me to find what I want especially the knitting, that one is a 4 gig drive so I have lots of room on it ;-) 
Hope it helps :-D[/quote]

I'm not really a computer whiz but I have tried to clean up my hard drive, do back-ups but now I'm having trouble burning to a disk - it won't accept my disks. I don't really want to take it into the shop but might be forced to. My DH used to be the whiz but since he had the stroke, he's forgotten a lot. I wish I knew what I could remove and what I absolutely must leave on.


----------



## Joe P

Well, Mother's sore on her chest is drying up and the nurse gave her a clean bill of health this morning. I got her there and back home, got her cash and did my shopping for the week end. I plan on making no gluten bread today and start on some ironing and cleaning up the floors for a change. I bought some de caf coffee and I am having a cup now and it is so good after 6 weeks or so. take care y'all and will check in lataaaaaaaaaaaaa bye, joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I know you've been having computer problems. Have you ever had a note saying "low on disk space" and if so, what have you or anyone else done about it? I've tried everything I can think of but nothing helps.
> 
> 
> 
> It means your hard drive is getting full. If you have a lot of things saved in pdf files, you can transfer them to thumb drives that way you can still save them, same goes for pictures, transfer them to either cd's or a thumb drive that way you will always have them also. At least once a month I go through a cleaning of my hard drive and put pictures and pdf files and delete them from my computer. I can easily plug the drive in and select what I am wanting at anytime. This keeps my computer running faster. Be sure to mark the thumb drive as to what is on it. I keep mine in envelopes that I write what files I have downloaded, not everything but in general I have one that is all knitting patterns. Another that is family pictures, one for scenery and so on. It makes it easy for me to find what I want especially the knitting, that one is a 4 gig drive so I have lots of room on it ;-)
> Hope it helps :-D
Click to expand...

I'm not really a computer whiz but I have tried to clean up my hard drive, do back-ups but now I'm having trouble burning to a disk - it won't accept my disks. I don't really want to take it into the shop but might be forced to. My DH used to be the whiz but since he had the stroke, he's forgotten a lot. I wish I knew what I could remove and what I absolutely must leave on.[/quote]

You have the wrong kind of disc to put it onto. You need to have the right discs to put into your computer to get these files transfered over. Get a computer geek (highschool kids are great) to figure out the type of disc you need to buy. Then go and get them. The disks are not simple like the memory stick aka thumb drives are. You could also go and get several of these and transfer files onto them. But as the discs hold more than the memory stick does, I would see what discs your computer takes. Then get the geek to transfer over your files and/or show you how. It can take a bit of figuring out!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Well, Mother's sore on her chest is drying up and the nurse gave her a clean bill of health this morning. I got her there and back home, got her cash and did my shopping for the week end. I plan on making no gluten bread today and start on some ironing and cleaning up the floors for a change. I bought some de caf coffee and I am having a cup now and it is so good after 6 weeks or so. take care y'all and will check in lataaaaaaaaaaaaa bye, joe p.


Hey there Joe P. Is that bread that you can make in your bread machine? Please post the recipe even if it is not for the bread machine!!! Glad to know your Mom has got a great checkup!!


----------



## mjs

Silverowl said:


> Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.


Can you do anything enjoyable in the trip, like eating out somewhere where it's a treat?


----------



## Marianne818

Budasha
It sounds like you have a problem with your disc drive if you can't load a disc, if I can get in touch with one of my sons I'll see if they have an answer for you, they are both computer techs and know the ins and outs pretty well. Send me a PM with what is exactly happening and I'll relay that to them and see if they can help in any way. 
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

Hey Joe, glad to hear such good news about your Mom :!: :!: Hope you enjoy the bread and coffee is coffee my friend, decaf or high test it's the taste that counts for me ;-) Don't over do the housework it'll be there when you feel like doing more. 
Our sun is finally out, well it's peeking out of the clouds now and then. My garden could use a day or two to dry up, now the grass is going to need a clipping also. But much rather see tall green than short brown ;-) 
Budasha, I love your Koi pond!! I so want to put one in when we finally buy our home. We are looking but just haven't found exactly what we want, main problem is the darn chicken houses, we find one we love and it's either across the road or one is within a mile of it.. those things smell to high heaven most of the time. We are lucky the one that is close to us is down wind 90% of the time!
Take care.. I just started on a Gypsycream Huggable Bear.. cross your fingers for me.. I've never used this eyelash yarn :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne, the eyelash yarn can be very slippery, so just take it slowly until you feel comfortable with it. I'm sure your bear will be great!

Yesterday I worked more on the baby sweater...the charting is getting a little bit easier, as I work with the program more (I'm using the help section a LOT, heh). I hope to be ready to chart a shawl next--we'll see. At any rate, things are moving along.


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne, the eyelash yarn can be very slippery, so just take it slowly until you feel comfortable with it. I'm sure your bear will be great!
> 
> Yesterday I worked more on the baby sweater...the charting is getting a little bit easier, as I work with the program more (I'm using the help section a LOT, heh). I hope to be ready to chart a shawl next--we'll see. At any rate, things are moving along.


I hope to make your shawl soon, I saw it on Ravelry and some others I am interested in ;-) I have to finish up projects that I already have either started or have promised though. Trying to start on Christmas gifts also. Hence the Bear :lol: I know you will get the hang of the program, just need to use it..it's that way with most computer programs the more you use it the easier it becomes. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.

Good morning/afternoon/evening!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


Oh so beautiful!! And a bright and sunny good morning to you Myfanwy :-D I hope you have a wonderful day!
Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


Now those colors would make a wondrous shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so beautiful!! And a bright and sunny good morning to you Myfanwy :-D I hope you have a wonderful day!
> Marianne
Click to expand...

thank you, have lots to get done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Now those colors would make a wondrous shawl! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

If I could have taken it through the window, it would have been even more spectacular- but the roofs obscured it a bit !
The colours were quite something!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Now those colors would make a wondrous shawl! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I could have taken it through the window, it would have been even more spectacular- but the roofs obscured it a bit !
> The colours were quite something!
Click to expand...

Actually, I am quite inspired!


----------



## preston

red sun in morning - sailors take warning - hope you have a good day - beautiful sunrise.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Now those colors would make a wondrous shawl! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I think in terms of afghans. I'd like to do something but have too many projects I feel I want to do more urgently.


----------



## preston

well - it's time to open the parlor door for another tea pary - you will find this one at;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95385-1.html#1797303

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right 5mmdpns. I guess I'm just so glad it isn't cancer again and that at least he is listening to me and not saying it was all in my head! I'll get the results Monday so until then I'll keep taking the pills that make me really not c are what it is (lol) and try to enjoy the weekend. I do feel better not having to go to that hellish job. Met some nice folks there but the job itself made me feel dishonest most of the time; selling gimmicks that I myself could not believe in. It makes me shuddar to think of it.



5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne thank you for your kind words and offer(s). It is amazing how much better I feel already just having left job I had. I went today to the doctor again, gave more blood and they are now checking to see if I have Rhuemtoid Arthritis along with the checking of how my thyroid is working. At least I know I don't have lupus! Hey, now that I'm NOT working let me know when you'd like to met up. I'll bring the pecans and we can knit and/or visit a LYS in your area. I'm due for a small road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> While the doctor is checking things out for you, ask for you to be checked out to see if it is possible you have fibromyalgia. It often is missed due to thinking it might be arthritis and/or lupus and/or chronic fatigue syndrom. Not having a diagnosis is the worst feeling one who is ill can have. Here is hoping that you will get this resolved!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Budasha your wisteria is lovely and the Koi pond looks so peaceful. Just the right place to sit and knit in the shade.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just gorgeous!


myfanwy said:


> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
Click to expand...

thankyou!


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> You are so right 5mmdpns. I guess I'm just so glad it isn't cancer again and that at least he is listening to me and not saying it was all in my head! I'll get the results Monday so until then I'll keep taking the pills that make me really not c are what it is (lol) and try to enjoy the weekend. I do feel better not having to go to that hellish job. Met some nice folks there but the job itself made me feel dishonest most of the time; selling gimmicks that I myself could not believe in. It makes me shuddar to think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne thank you for your kind words and offer(s). It is amazing how much better I feel already just having left job I had. I went today to the doctor again, gave more blood and they are now checking to see if I have Rhuemtoid Arthritis along with the checking of how my thyroid is working. At least I know I don't have lupus! Hey, now that I'm NOT working let me know when you'd like to met up. I'll bring the pecans and we can knit and/or visit a LYS in your area. I'm due for a small road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> While the doctor is checking things out for you, ask for you to be checked out to see if it is possible you have fibromyalgia. It often is missed due to thinking it might be arthritis and/or lupus and/or chronic fatigue syndrom. Not having a diagnosis is the worst feeling one who is ill can have. Here is hoping that you will get this resolved!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It really does sound like your doctor cares and is not just in the job until he/she collects the retirement cheque!! Got my fingers crossed for you. You could ask to be referred to a rheumatologist (I hope I spelled it right) as they know where to check for the pressure points on your body that produce instant pain for those who have fibromyalgia. Some doctors do know also but then again some dont.


----------



## Tessadele

settleg said:


> Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
Click to expand...

Another lovely photo, Myfanwy. Thank you, Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Silverowl said:


> Afternoon everyone, I have read and caught up with everyone all week. I wish good health to all those who are ailing. We have been back and forth to the hospital this week, this involves a 3hr round trip. However OH (other-half) fingers are healing but it is going to be a long haul the doctors have said it could take up to 12 weeks before they are healed and we have to attend the hospital at least once or twice a week. Sorry for the moan.


That sounds a long haul alright and a horrendous journey. Which hospital do you go to? We use St. Richards in Chichester, but for a lot of things we have to go to Worthing, which is a similar round trip. I hope it heals well & the pain goes soon, such a lousy thing to happen, but keep telling yourselves, "it will all be over by Christmas" & you know how fast that seems to come round.

Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele

Daralene, I will try to find the site, if I can't I will ask Ollie to point me in the right direction.

Marge, I had a TB vaccination when I was 15, that was 55yrs. ago. Do you think I should have another test? At the time my DS had TB & although I slept in the same bed as her & didn't get it, my skin test showed I had insufficient resistance should I come in contact with it! I don't know how long the vaccinations last, however I do feel much better now, which I put down to being on iron & vit. d, in addition to all my other pills & potions. It's a good job I don't have to pay for prescriptions, I'd end up in the poor house. I hope you are feeling good & not in too much pain yourself

Tessa


----------



## mjs

Tessadele said:


> Daralene, I will try to find the site, if I can't I will ask Ollie to point me in the right direction.
> 
> Marge, I had a TB vaccination when I was 15, that was 55yrs. ago. Do you think I should have another test? At the time my DS had TB & although I slept in the same bed as her & didn't get it, my skin test showed I had insufficient resistance should I come in contact with it! I don't know how long the vaccinations last, however I do feel much better now, which I put down to being on iron & vit. d, in addition to all my other pills & potions. It's a good job I don't have to pay for prescriptions, I'd end up in the poor house. I hope you are feeling good & not in too much pain yourself
> 
> Tessa


I didn't know there was such a thing as a tb vaccination, so I googled. Very interesting.

http://www.cdc.gov/tb/topic/vaccines/default.htm


----------



## margewhaples

Could someone repost the cake in a mug proportions as I failed to copy it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Could someone repost the cake in a mug proportions as I failed to copy it.


3-2-1 Cake in a Mug

3 TBS dry cake mix
2 TBS water
1 minute microwave on high.

Mix all together in a mug and then microwave on high. (I like to use the the no-name Pam spray in the mug first so the cake does not stick to the mug).

This works so well for a single person like me who lives by herself. Hope all is well for you. I know that the aches do happen, and the muscle weakness too. When they happen with me, I just spend a little more time pampering myself and doing absolutely nothing more than I have to do. My theory is that tomorrow may be better, as today can not be worse. :lol:


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I know you've been having computer problems. Have you ever had a note saying "low on disk space" and if so, what have you or anyone else done about it? I've tried everything I can think of but nothing helps.
> 
> 
> 
> It means your hard drive is getting full. If you have a lot of things saved in pdf files, you can transfer them to thumb drives that way you can still save them, same goes for pictures, transfer them to either cd's or a thumb drive that way you will always have them also. At least once a month I go through a cleaning of my hard drive and put pictures and pdf files and delete them from my computer. I can easily plug the drive in and select what I am wanting at anytime. This keeps my computer running faster. Be sure to mark the thumb drive as to what is on it. I keep mine in envelopes that I write what files I have downloaded, not everything but in general I have one that is all knitting patterns. Another that is family pictures, one for scenery and so on. It makes it easy for me to find what I want especially the knitting, that one is a 4 gig drive so I have lots of room on it ;-)
> Hope it helps :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really a computer whiz but I have tried to clean up my hard drive, do back-ups but now I'm having trouble burning to a disk - it won't accept my disks. I don't really want to take it into the shop but might be forced to. My DH used to be the whiz but since he had the stroke, he's forgotten a lot. I wish I knew what I could remove and what I absolutely must leave on.
Click to expand...

You have the wrong kind of disc to put it onto. You need to have the right discs to put into your computer to get these files transfered over. Get a computer geek (highschool kids are great) to figure out the type of disc you need to buy. Then go and get them. The disks are not simple like the memory stick aka thumb drives are. You could also go and get several of these and transfer files onto them. But as the discs hold more than the memory stick does, I would see what discs your computer takes. Then get the geek to transfer over your files and/or show you how. It can take a bit of figuring out![/quote]

Thanks Sam, Marianne and 5mmdpns

I finally got out my instructions for Windows 7 and did a disk cleanup. I think I've solved that problem.

My DH always bought the disks and he has a pile of them. I was able to use one for the backup but the computer wouldn't accept another. Go figure. I'm about ready to take both machines to the doctor and get them all cleaned.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> Budasha
> It sounds like you have a problem with your disc drive if you can't load a disc, if I can get in touch with one of my sons I'll see if they have an answer for you, they are both computer techs and know the ins and outs pretty well. Send me a PM with what is exactly happening and I'll relay that to them and see if they can help in any way.
> Marianne


I can load the disk but it won't backup. I'll try it again and let you know what the message says. Thanks.


----------



## budasha

[Budasha, I love your Koi pond!! I so want to put one in when we finally buy our home. We are looking but just haven't found exactly what we want, main problem is the darn chicken houses, we find one we love and it's either across the road or one is within a mile of it.. those things smell to high heaven most of the time. We are lucky the one that is close to us is down wind 90% of the time!
Take care.. I just started on a Gypsycream Huggable Bear.. cross your fingers for me.. I've never used this eyelash yarn :-D[/quote]

Thanks. It's so peaceful listening to the waterfall and watching the Koi. They get into a frenzy when I feed them and then for a while they'll jump out of the water. Luckily I've got a net over it so that can't get out.

Good luck with your bear. I've never used eyelash yarn either.


----------



## budasha

settleg said:


> Budasha your wisteria is lovely and the Koi pond looks so peaceful. Just the right place to sit and knit in the shade.


Thanks - I just never seem to be able to knit outside - always pulling weeds.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Sunrise, a few minutes ago, Saturday,14th July.
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening!


Just saw your sunrise........gorgeous. Read you are going to have to renew a registration by working. Look forward to hearing what you figure out to do. Yes, it would be sad to let it go so hope you can figure something out.
Hugs.


----------



## daralene

I see lots of new names on here so I have really missed a lot. I'm sure Sam and others welcomed all of you and I sure look forward to meeting you. What fun to have new people at the TP. Well, I said I was getting off and here I still am :roll: Guilty as charged. He! He! That's Texan......Joe P is teaching us. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Hope it goes through this time


Ok, I know.........still here, but Budasha, I just had to find the photo of your koi pond and wisteria. So gorgeous. No wonder your avatar has you sitting outside, but from what you said, you are normally not sitting but getting rid of weeds. Great job and sooooo beautiful and peaceful, that is if you are not the one weeding. Great job and what a special place to enjoy.


----------



## Della

We used to make those with chocolate pudding, crushed Oreos on top and gummy worms and gummy bugs--the kids do love that.[/quote]

So did my daughter. Made one for her grandmothers (my mothers) birthday, When presented with the cake, she placed it in a sunny window eith her numerous house plants. Had a really hard time convincing her it needed to go in frig. Many laughs for years over that....Della


----------



## Edith M

I have been gone for a while but now I'm back. Is the Tea Part no longer going ?


----------



## mjs

Edith M said:


> I have been gone for a while but now I'm back. Is the Tea Part no longer going ?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-435173-2.html


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Gwen!


----------

